# 3rd Time Lucky Club



## Poshie

As the title suggests, this is my 3rd :bfp: and I am looking for buddies in a similar situation. I had a BO in July, a chemical in October and now I'm pg again, hoping for the best. So I've never actually grown a baby to this point.

I have a ttc journal but I don't really want to keep posting in there. I don't want to start up my pg journal until I've had my first scan. So I figured a pregnancy buddy thread would be a good compromise.

I'm 33, cycle 11 ttc and our first child. I've been having more symptoms this time including: backache, shooting pains in boobs, extreme tiredness and I keep waking up early. 

I feel I just can't relax and enjoy this pregnancy until I know we have a healthy bean. I am today 4w 5d and am going to call the doctor this Friday to book an appt. I went to see him after my chemical and he said I could have an early scan next time around. Well that time has come and I want to ask for a scan at about 7w. 

If you'd like to come and share your story and be a nervous wreck with me, please come and join me.


----------



## mum2joe

I'm heeeeere :hugs:
Happy to be a nervous wreck with you my gorgeous one...that is until we reach the hallowed shores of...(queue sparkly harp music...)....2nd tri!

For those of you lucky enough to not know me on here, I'm Sarah, 37 (oo-er when did that happen!), married to the love of my life & lucky to be blessed with Joe our 13yr old son.
Devestated to suffer 2 losses this year, both at the 8 week mark.

Soooo these next few days are VERY scary for me!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2joe

ooo & symptoms so far are lookin good, total exhaustion, 10hr nausea per day, (oYo) are AGONISING (had to psych myself up to take my bra off last night :dohh:) & they're mahoooooosive...double :dohh: & I already look like I'm carrying twins!
I'm totally forgetful & woozy & have completely gone off sweet things.

So it's looking alot more positive, but am still too scared to call the doctors & speak to the midwife, the thought of sitting in the scan waiting room again literally makes me shake :blush:


----------



## Poshie

Hey M2J, thanks for coming along! No-one really understands how it feels unless you've been there iykwim. Some people assume :bfp: means :baby: but of course, we know it most certainly does not. You have some very good strong symptoms there hun. 

Please let this be it for us!!! :hugs:


----------



## lil_angel

Hey Poshie, Hope you dont mind, ive just come over here to stalk you!!!! :)

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

hey ladies im wishing you the very best of luck xxx

https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/kianryan/Baby%20dust/stickybabydust.gif

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg157/dodge_girl_album/COL/babyduststickyvibes.jpg


----------



## Sambatiki

Ah hah.... heres where the tarts are hanging out! :rofl: 

Good to see you have each other xxx


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: Samba! Hello ladies, thanks for checkin in on me :D

Hmmm I'm sat with with stomach pains now this is tmi alert.... I thought I needed a number 2 earlier but it hasn't happened and I have tummy ache instead. I'm thinking this could be constipation related....boo!

My positive test today means I have got further along than last time (chemical in oct). So hoorah for that! ;)


----------



## Wallie

I've found you too. 

Were you not going to post a progression of your HPT's today lady?!!!

Glad you're feeling preggers, lol!


----------



## ineedaseed

yay!!! popping in to say hi!!
fab you are having lots of symptoms, have everything crossed for you but i know this is a super duper sticky bean xxxx :hugs:


----------



## maccy

I just posted in your TTC...but this place is much nicer!! x


----------



## beachlover1

Heres me....1 MMC followed by a D&C in August and a chemical in October. BFP 5 days ago!!! Scared to death this time, but I just POAS, a digi one after a hour of holding my wee in....in the afternoon too (WTF am i thinking) but oh joy of joys it has moved to 2-3!!! I certainly didnt get that with my chemical last month. So, heres hoping its a sticker this time!! Im not out the woods by a long shot, but I only made it this far last time so things are looking brighter. I do have tummy cramps though...but we shall see.

Heres to 3rd time lucky!! x


----------



## berrukins

Hiya POshie, just dropping in to send you lotsa love in your new home!


----------



## Poshie

Yay welcome beachlover :) you and me both tested again today! I've got another digi planned for Friday. You got any more planned? ;)

Thanks B, Missy, Ineeda, lil angel, maccy, samba for looking me up in my new home. I hope you won't be strangers :hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Hey girlies :hi:

I know im a little further along than you but this is also my 3rd time lucky so thought id drop in and say hello :hi: xx

**Edited to add - MC at 10.5wks in April 2006 & lost my daughter Sophie due to PROM at 19wks in April 2008**


----------



## samzi

Thought id come join.

M/c in december 08, chemical in feb and now 28 weeks preggo. 3rd time lucky really is that


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie said:


> Yay welcome beachlover :) you and me both tested again today! I've got another digi planned for Friday. You got any more planned? ;)
> 
> Thanks B, Ineeda, lil angel, maccy, samba and for looking me up in my new home. I hope you won't be strangers :hugs:


yeah, i bought a couple of digis off ebay...once they arrive im gonna be gagging for 3+ weeks to pop up!!

got HCG bloods tomorrow and Friday...time will tell i guess!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey what a great turnout, thanks for dropping in all and sharing your stories. :hugs: hope we can keep in touch and share of worries and joys too of course ;)


----------



## Lol78

Just stopping by to say good luck all! I'm hoping to not need to join you cos I will be second time lucky very soon.

Loads a luv!


----------



## Poshie

*4w6d*

Hello girls. Feeling shite today. Through lack of sleep, rather than pg related I'm sure. No major symptoms to report, just the usual. 

Still haven't been to the loo yet...hoping that will happen today, but I'm a little scared it's going to hurt! :rofl:

Oh and this is really quite weird.........I woke up last night having been dreaming, having an orgasm!! I can't remember what was going on, but it woke me up! :rofl: This is the second sexual dream I've had since being pg. Now I'm sure Nicky has said she's had similar before....or am I just a freak! :shock:


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: nope you arent a freak babe

I have them all the time when preg :happydance: (I even dreamt I was having sex with 'The Hoff' once!!) :shy: :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: hey, thanks Nicky! I'm glad to hear it's not just me being weird ;)

The Hoff you say? :rofl: now that is funny! :D

How are you and Ortho today?

Edit: Nicky, at what stage did you have your first scan with Ortho?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies. how you doing?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Samzi :hi: 

Poshie I think my 1st scan was about 9wks? (my consultant told me to go & see him when I was 8wks but I was in Ibiza so it had to be moved to 9wks) 

I'll have a look through my diary later to double check tho

Im feeling fine now but the sickness has only just passed in this last week or so :shock: & im still really struggling with the tiredness :sleep: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Samzi :wave: how are you doing? What a lovely due date you have btw ;) Do you remember when you had your first scan with Izzy?

Thanks for that Nicky. So you had your first scan a bit later than I'm planning to. Of course we all have different situations and mine is really to see if I actually have a baby growing this time or not. I am sooo dreading it though!

So you're suffering with tiredness badly too then Nicky? What about you Samzi? I feel silly for feeling so tired so soon tbh!:shrug:


----------



## NickyT75

I was totally shocked by the tiredness tbh :shock: even tho everyone knows its typical of early pregnancy... it floored me just HOW tired I felt iyswim?

I dont spose it helped that I had really bad sickness on top of the tiredness & was being sick up to 20 times a day!! :shock:

the sickness hasnt completely gone but its nowhere near as bad now :) and its mainly nausea although im still sick every couple of days

Im dying for the tiredness to stop tho & am hoping this "bloom" that is meant to happen will happen soon! :rofl: xx


----------



## Buds

Hey Poshie....sorry I'm a bit late in coming to say hi to you in your new home...glad to see you'r settling in nicely...

You know what...I had one of those dreams last week. That was the first time it ever happened to me. Didn't realise it was a pregnancy related thing. I told my OH and he thought it was really funny that I had a "wet dream.

Anyway, will try to pop in more (though you know about the internet thing - it sicks big time!).

Hope the poo pains have gone now :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## berrukins

Oh you're not alone, I once had a sexual dream during this pregnancy too! It was such a weird feeling, especially when I don't have any sex drive at all in reality! I didn't tell DH, hahaaaa coz i don't seem to recall the person in the dream was him!


----------



## beachlover1

My dreams are just reallly vivid....and my sleeping is rubbish!!! I woke up today at half 4 and was wide awake!! grrrrrr. Now im knackered with one really sore boob and the other rapidly following suit as i write!

Had the bloods done today....HCG 1960! is that good for almost 5 weeks? who knows...all I know is that its better than 11 like it was this time last month with the Chemical!

I think a dream about the Hoff would be more of a nightmare rather than a sexy dream girls ;-) xx


----------



## cazd

:rofl: scroggin with the hoff! :rofl:

Well hello ladies. I'm gonna park my arse here for a while and keep everything crossed for the stickiest of beans for all of you.
xxxxx


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: nicky and the hoff! :rofl:

I've never had my hcg checked before beachlover, so can't comment on levels. But 1960 sounds so much better than 11 eh. Are you in the uk? At what point did you get referred to fs, or have you gone private. I won't be offered any specialist help unless I have mc no.3. 

Hey Cazmeister, how's it hangin? You've found my new house then....you like? ;)

oh and B, nice to know you've had similar dreams too! I'm off to check out your journal, it's been a while ...


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: I know! its not even like I fancy the Hoff in real life or anything! :rofl: it was totally random but he gave me the best orgasm ever so I wasnt complaining!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: hey, whatever floats your boat Hun, whatever floats your boat ;) :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Well morning ladies. I'm 5 weeks today (give or take one day). Still so early but at least I'm further on than last time eh. Keep changing my mind as to whether I should ring doc tomorrow or Monday. Stupid really. I don't want to be too premature, but I also want enough time to get a scan date I want. 

Had a much better sleep last night and am feeling okay. I had another weird dream.....this time I had bucket loads of EWCM coming from me. Started in the shower and then continued out of the shower and there was so much it was stuck inside me! I also realised lasts night that my nipples are sore, but only if I tweak them ;)

Managed a no. 2 yesterday and it was heavenly! :D


----------



## Buds

All this talk of O'ing you your sleep....it happened to me last night!!!! It was a real strong one too (and then I had a few cramps afterwards which always scares me a bit). Have no idea what I was dreaming but it was obviously good! How strange that this happens in pregnancy. My sex drive has been a bit crap recently - maybe this is my body's way of keep me "topped up" without having to put anything up there :haha:

Sorry Poshie - how are you today babes?


----------



## Poshie

Morning Buds :D It is very weird, the dreaming isn't it. Even more weird we had similar type of dream! I have never had such dreams before pg. :shock: I am intrigued as to what I might dream next!

I'm doing fine thanks Buds. Feeling pretty good. Boobs are growing but not hurting much. Still getting the odd twinge and cramp down there and various aches. Going to test with my last test tomorrow - it happens to be a digi. Might as well use it up eh ;)


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

The sex dreams are great but I agree the strong cramps afterwards are pretty scary the 1st few times it happens coz they are pretty intense but ive had loads now so I know they arent anything to be concerned about :)

Its funny you should say that Buds... coz I havent :sex: since my baby was concieved so thats prob why im loving the 'freebie' O's that im not having to put any effort into! :rofl:

Poshie - Happy 5wks! :yipee: when are you gonna get a ticker? :friends: 

Oh and congrats on the number 2! :happydance: :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks on the congrats for no. 2 Nicky! :rofl:

I will get a ticker after my first scan. I'm hoping it will be sometimes between 10 - 17 December (when pip is 7-8 weeks). Then I promise I'll update my signature. ;)

We have managed :sex: once since conception, but then that was only a week ago :rofl: We shall see how it goes.


----------



## mum2joe

Helloooo fellow 3rd time lucky-ers :hugs:

Well I've reached my 1st big milestone today of 8 weeks (ignore stoooopid ticker :growlmad:)
I had either lost or started bleeding & cramping with my previous losses by now so this is a big day for me today :happydance: & I just feel so pregnant, so sick & tired & (oYo) are HUUUUUGE & so so painful!

Am going to be brave & ring the midwife tomorrow-eep!

Poshie when I rang the last time I was pg she passed my details on to the scan dept & they rang me direct the same day, I'm sure it was only a few days later that they arranged for me to go in for a dating scan. But I know every area is different, so maybe it's best getting in early, we should synchronise watches & call together!!:rofl:

So nice to see so many ladies on here, here's to us all helping each other through the madness, I'm going to really need you all on the dreaded scan day. Brings me out in a cold sweat just thinking about it.

Sending out :hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mum2joe

& I feel VERY cheated here, had a very sexual yummy dream this morning but it was with my husband...how sad is that :rofl:

I want a sexual dream encounter with someone completely random- I was reading someones thread on 2nd tri this morning- there's was with Jerry Springer :sick::rofl:

OK so maybe I'll stick to dreaming about Paul....:blush:

It's the nearest he's going to come to it at the moment though, waaaaay to scared to DTD- we did it before I realised I was pg but we haven't since, after the dreaded scan & we will be swinging from the chandeliers :winkwink:


----------



## samzi

Poshie said:


> Hey Samzi :wave: how are you doing? What a lovely due date you have btw ;) Do you remember when you had your first scan with Izzy?
> 
> Thanks for that Nicky. So you had your first scan a bit later than I'm planning to. Of course we all have different situations and mine is really to see if I actually have a baby growing this time or not. I am sooo dreading it though!
> 
> So you're suffering with tiredness badly too then Nicky? What about you Samzi? I feel silly for feeling so tired so soon tbh!:shrug:

im doing okay thanks :)

aye i do. i was having old blood around the same time i miscarried in dec(7w2d), i was worrying like i dont know what, as you can imagine!!! So off i went to drs who sent me for an early scan just to be on the safe side. Got in the scanning room and couldnt dare look at the screen at first, i was terrified at what i might see (or not see!!!) My mum was with me and was holding my hand :blush: she smiled so i turned to look at the screen and there was Issy, well pip as my nickname was for her :happydance: 

I was OVER the moon. So so happy. Best day of my life...until the 12 week scan date came...and then when my 20 week scan came. I still find it hard to believe sometimes that this is happening, i was so devastated last year i never thought this would happen to me


----------



## samzi

oh and morning btw! :rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Wow thanks for that Samzi. That must have been a roller coast of emotions for you - the terrifying worry then the elation when you saw the heart beat :D At what point did you go to the doctor to get the scan arranged? I take it you had that scan before you had your first mw appt? Sorry for all the questions!

:rofl: swinging from the chandliers eh, do you live in some sort of stately home or something lady :shock:


----------



## samzi

First i went to the drs and got told to see how it went. I was still getting it a few days later so saw a different dr...he called the epau and got me in for a scan the following day i think it was. Or maybe it was the day after that...anyway yeah. he was great really and all was fine. but it is worrying especially when you have been through it before and you cant help but think the worse!


----------



## beachlover1

now you have got me all thinking....maybe i should tell my GP and get my appt booked with MW. They like to see us about 8 weeks she said last time. Im thinking they will be on reduced appts over xmas! 

I am going to book a scan after the results of my HCG tomorrow.....aghhhhh please let it have doubled!!!!!!

Poshie, I paid for them privately. im up in the midlands, uk. I couldnt bare to wait, i needed a weenie bit of reassurance!! Got some CB digis off ebay a few days ago...they bloody well better be here tomorrow! im gaging for that 3+ at last!

No more dreams, crap sleep, sore left boob, right one still catching up, feel mildly sick 24 hours a day...or maybe its nerves???? feel hungry too, so i eat and promptly feel sick. hoping its all a good sign but ill know more tomorrow!!!

PMA PMA PMA and goodluck please girlies.........xx


----------



## NickyT75

Good luck for your test results tomorrow Beachlover :hugs: xx


----------



## Poshie

Loads of luck with those results tomorrow beachlover :hugs: I'll be doing my last digi in the morning, also hoping for a 3+ ;) be sure to let us know how you get on-what time is your appt?

I'm hoping to get all appts done before Xmas. We'll be 9 weeks come Xmas day. We need tobknow where we stand before the Xmas break don't we :hug:


----------



## cazd

watcha ladies!

I'm super jealous of all our Orgasmic dreams. although that 2nd tri lady can totally keep her 'Springer moment' :sick: and BARF 'cos :sick: doesnt quite cut it !!!

I do O in my sleep sometimes but bring it on - preggo land sounds like LOTS of fun.
but then my friend was sick in Tescos the other day- properly - on the aisle and everything :shock:

now ladies... I just want to say that 3rd time lucky must be an absolute nightmare.
are you all still waiting to pass that 'date' - when finally you might actaully be preggo for GOOD. Or is the scan date the milestone where after that you can kind of relax a bit?
I'm peed off that I'm stuck TTC with no :bfp: but my heart goes out to you guys where the 1st tri is more stressful than anything you've had before.

Just wanted to give you some BIG HUGS and I've never done it before but I really want to spread some good luck for everyone... :dust:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Caz :hi:

its funny you should say that coz today is my "date" that I need to get past so its been a weird day TBH...

I went into labour with my little girl at 18+3 and they didnt do anything to help her as it was before 24wks :(

My whole pregnancy so far has been a bit surreal as ive just tried to put it out of my head and not accept it until after ive safely made it past this stage

I wonder if i'll wake up tomorrow & suddenly feel properly pregnant? :shrug: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey thanks Caz :hugs: 

We all have our own stories I know, but for me, the first step will be having an early scan and seeing a baby. I've never seen that before. My 1st pg and 1st and only scan showed no baby, just empty sac. 2nd pg didn't even get that far. So in my case, I don't know if there's anything there. The waiting and not knowing is the hardest part....I will be a wreck on the day of the scan. So for me and some other ladies, getting a :bfp: is just a small step on the journey. It's getting beyond that that is the tricky bit. It's all very well getting a bfp, but if it doesn't result in a healthy pregnancy, then you're no better off iyswim. Doctor on Monday and hopefully scan date through within 2 weeks. I desparately want to know before Xmas ;)

Hope you aren't feeling too sore Hun :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to all you ladies, 

sending you all much love and wish you the best for the future, - i'll keep tabs on you all and send u sticky dust, xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

*4wks+2days for me!*

Hi:wave: fellow 3rd luckiers!!! Finally managed to get up early enough to come on here before getting ready for work! Been sooooooooo tired! My symptoms were:

Sat 21/11: Had couple spots of fresh looking blood but, was alot fainter iykwim, lots of milky/lotiony cm, @@'s sore/aching/over sensitive and peeing loads
Sun 22/11: milky/lotiony cm & tired(that might have something to do with me not getting to bed until 2am after dancing all night on the Sat:blush:), @@'s getting worse and still peeing loads
Mon 23/11: still really tired, mood swings with OH only. Did an OPK and was only a shade or 2 away from being a +!!! Did a IC HPT and, even OH could see that elusive 2nd line! it was quite faint seeing as it was the evening and a couple of days before AF was due:blush: @@'s still as bad and peeing for England!
Tue 24/11: :bfp:!!! CB digi said Pregnant 1-2!!! OH now believes me:rofl:@@'s still as bad and peeing every 45mins-1hr at work sure they will suss any day now just hope they have the sense to not ask me if I am as, don't want to tell everyone just yet


----------



## shmoo75

my 1st milestone date to get past is Wed 09/12 as, I have started bleeding 8wk my after LMP twice before so, if/when I get to this day and bleeding I will start to feel happy and hopeful. Next date will be the scan and seeing a HB as, like you Poshie I have never seen this before either. Even my OH is dreading this day coming round as, he is scared that they wont see anything! 

Oh Poshie all I can say about No 2's is............ Fybergel is a pregnant womans best friend!!!!!! Last 2 pg's constipation hit me hard straight away and, as I didn't want the straining and all that when I fell pg again the last couple of 2ww's I have been taking it and, touch wood I seem to be ok this time round. Would recommend you buy some hun.


----------



## Poshie

*5+1 (or 5w)*

Welcome Schmoo and Congratulations again! :hugs: Thanks for the tip on the constipation, I may well invest in some. 

I didn't do a test in the end this morning......I decided it would be better to step away from the tests otherwise I will only stress. So I have one digi left which I may or may not do at some point in the future. For now, I must accept I am pregnant and get on with it.

Boobs hurting much more today actually. It's like they are 'bruised', like I've been hit in the chest with a football or something. It hurt last night to take bra off I must admit. I already have a couple of maternity bras waiting in the wings from my first pg. They aren't very sexy though. 

I've dedided I'm going to ring doc on Monday and so should get appointment the same day.

Best of luck with your hcg today beach lover :hug:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi:

I remember the sore boobies in early preg... ouchie! but also reassuring at the same time hey? 

best of luck today beachlover :kiss: xx


----------



## mum2joe

I rang the doctors :yipee::yipee::yipee: I'm such a brave little chicken :rofl:

Midwife isn't in till Tuesday so she has left all my details for her, has also given me the switchboard number at the hospital if I want to speak to her before then :thumbup:

OK so next milestone is scan day, TWICE, bloody twice this year (actually 3 times as I was scanned twice over 2 weeks in July) I have had to sit in that fecking scan room & be told terrible, terrible news, can you all come & hold my hand please :blush:

Managed to drag myself round Tesco's this morning (the joys of food shopping when you are feeling as sick as a dog!!)
(oYo) are so agonising this last week, they were sore before but at nights now they are SOLID- made Paul run his hand down from my collarbone last night- suddenly it's solid rock hard boobage country! 

Poshie I don't blame you for stepping away from the hpt's, I haven't bought any digi's this time around, these first few weeks are stressful enough for us without adding to it :hugs:

Good luck Beachlover, hope your HCG brings good news!:flower:

& Nicky, well you are my inspiration my sweetheart, one of the bravest ladies I know & I hope that you did indeed wake up this morning with a smile properly believing that you are going to give birth to a gorgeous bouncing full term little man!:hugs:

Shmoo, loving the symptoms sweetie- but isn't the exhaustion a killer :sleep:

Lots of love to you all my 3rd time luckies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Just swinging by to see how you all are and good hear that all is going well! :hugs:


----------



## cazd

Mum2Joe - that's great news!! well done for taking that step.
Wish I could come give you some support for that scan - it must be just gut wrenching to wait for them to call you in - not knowing if the news is gonna be good or bad.
But well done you for sorting it out.

And as for Tescos - my preggo friend was sick in the aisle last week !!!!
yup - barfed from m/s and couldn't stop wretching to tell everyone it's cos she was pregnant! 
thankfully they were really nice to her but OMG - I swear I'm gonna carry a plastic bag around with me if I ever get m/s!!!

Posheroo - well done you! It sounds like you've turned a corner here...
bravo on stepping away from the sticks... you've DONE IT ! you're PREGNANT!!!!
now call those docs and book a scan !

xxxx

ha - sooooooo much easier said than done !


----------



## berrukins

Oooh Cazd, yes good tip! Do carry a small plastic bag around when you're feeling sick! I always have a small bag ready, just in case! After my one episode in the taxi when I literally had to hold my vomit in (sorry TMI) coz I didn't have any bags with me!


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: ewww nice B!!! Thanks for dropping in ladies, your visits make me feel at home :hugs:

I'm feeling pretty ok tonight. Very fat/bloated and nips still sore, and I'm tired, so nothing new. 

No work tomorrow but we are painting our spare room ;)


----------



## Lol78

Hi girlies! Lovely pregnancy symptoms going on there! 
M2J - You are a very brave girl - you can have a gold star for that! Poshie??? Are you going to be following M2J's lead? 
Schmoo:happydance:

I'm glad you are all doing well!


----------



## shmoo75

M2J - :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:so glad you have made it to past 8wks hun and, even happier that you have been a big brave girl and rang the Dr's and, ready to have that scan.
Poshie - Wish I was like you and could walk away from those tests but, I can't:blush:
Beachlover - How did the tests go? Hope they have doubled for you hun.

I tested again this morning and, I am very happy to report the tests lines are getting darker:happydance: I'm really not impressed with the IC 25ImU's this time round as, they are the only ones dragging their heels in getting darker. I don't have anymore of those so, I can't use them and, I wont buy anymore either. I plan to test again on Wed with a CB digi and I want to at least see a 2-3 and, I will use my very last test on the Thurs after(which will be the day after when I have lost my other pregnancies)which, I hope to see a 3+. i have never, ever so far see the elusive 3+ on a CB digi. Once I have tested on Thur 10/12 I promise I wont test again this pregnancy as, by then I should know one way or the other if this one is for keeps or not. Well off for a :shower: then :laundry: and shopping and housework. Don't worry I wont over exert myself as, I will have a rest inbetween doing each task. Hope you are all having a really good weekend and will see you soon.


----------



## beachlover1

Girls, after expecting my results back yesterday they finally came in this morning....the doubling time is 48.2 hours!!!! WAYYYYYYYY!!! they have increased from 1969 to 3859 (a couple short of doubling) but they were taken a hour or 2 differnce in time each day and once they get over 1200 the doubling time drops to more like 72 hours....so looking good so far!!!!!!

Time to dall the docs and get booked in for an 8 week meet n greet I think ;-)

Still thinking positive at this point...my mat bikini arrived ;-) and ill book a scan for 2 weeks time, ill be about 7 weeks. I only made it that far with my missed MC so thats my next mountain to scramble up.

Hows everyone else doing today? all good? anything to report? x


----------



## beachlover1

shmoo75 said:


> M2J - :happydance::happydance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee:so glad you have made it to past 8wks hun and, even happier that you have been a big brave girl and rang the Dr's and, ready to have that scan.
> Poshie - Wish I was like you and could walk away from those tests but, I can't:blush:
> Beachlover - How did the tests go? Hope they have doubled for you hun.
> 
> I tested again this morning and, I am very happy to report the tests lines are getting darker:happydance: I'm really not impressed with the IC 25ImU's this time round as, they are the only ones dragging their heels in getting darker. I don't have anymore of those so, I can't use them and, I wont buy anymore either. I plan to test again on Wed with a CB digi and I want to at least see a 2-3 and, I will use my very last test on the Thurs after(which will be the day after when I have lost my other pregnancies)which, I hope to see a 3+. i have never, ever so far see the elusive 3+ on a CB digi. Once I have tested on Thur 10/12 I promise I wont test again this pregnancy as, by then I should know one way or the other if this one is for keeps or not. Well off for a :shower: then :laundry: and shopping and housework. Don't worry I wont over exert myself as, I will have a rest inbetween doing each task. Hope you are all having a really good weekend and will see you soon.


Schmoo some people never see a 3+ for some reason, its still normal. I also get hung up on the CB digi....but there is a reason the nurses HATE them!!! they are misleading and can scare us...but i knowwe feel reassured! Heres to the 3+ hey!!!!!!


----------



## beachlover1

oh yeah, i dont have morning sickness (I would like a little go at it for once) I know I know be careful what you wish for!!! BUT I do have this permanent mild car sick feeling...then it turns into intense hunger! SO i eat....then the car sick comes back. Anyone else? x Oh yeah, cleaning my teeth makes me heave ;-)


----------



## shmoo75

Beachlover - :happydance::happydance: for your bloods nearly doubling hun. Know what you mean about the tests once I have tested next Wed and then the following Thurs I promise I wont test anymore as, I would of run out of tests and, I wont buy anymore.

There are a couple of things I am doing differently to the last 2 times:

*1.* In my bag I carry a big pair of knickers and an Ultra san pad
*2.* Taking Fybgel as, suffered from constipation very early on and don't want any of that straining too much as can't be good for you.

Hoping this makes a difference and I get to see my Moomins HB in a couple of wks time and, I don't start bleeding on or around 09/12.


----------



## Poshie

Hello BL and Schmoo :D

Nice one on the lines getting darker Schmoo, it is comforting to see and I've done it myself as you know ;)

Excellent news on the bloods BL :happydance: That must be such a relief. Of course, I haven't a clue what mine are doing.....makes me wonder. 

I too get to a point where I need to eat.....I eat and then I feel ill. I don't have ms though. Never had it.

We should be having our early scan at the same time, more or less BL. Doc for me on Monday and I'll ask for scan to be around 7 weeks so w/c 14 Dec I think.

I must get back to painting now. It's hard work you know! I shall be checking in again later, have a good weekend all :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Don't over do it on the painting front hun. I am currently having a little rest, drinking big glass of water then, I will get back to finishing my housework. I am off out tonight with a friend to see New Moon as, OH has absolutley no interest in watching it whatsoever! The friend I am going with has no idea that I am pg and, as the film is about 2hrs long will have to stop drinking at about 5pm so, I wont need to get up in the middle of the film and run to the loo:haha:


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie said:


> Hello BL and Schmoo :D
> 
> Nice one on the lines getting darker Schmoo, it is comforting to see and I've done it myself as you know ;)
> 
> Excellent news on the bloods BL :happydance: That must be such a relief. Of course, I haven't a clue what mine are doing.....makes me wonder.
> 
> I too get to a point where I need to eat.....I eat and then I feel ill. I don't have ms though. Never had it.
> 
> We should be having our early scan at the same time, more or less BL. Doc for me on Monday and I'll ask for scan to be around 7 weeks so w/c 14 Dec I think.
> 
> I must get back to painting now. It's hard work you know! I shall be checking in again later, have a good weekend all :hugs:


Yeah ill be diving in for the scan about the 11th dec onwards i think. Might be really brave and leave it til 14th ;-) x


----------



## NickyT75

Great news on the HCG beachlover! :yipee:

enjoy your evening Shmoo :kiss:

dont overdo things Poshie :hugs: xx


----------



## cazd

watcha ladies - sounds like there's some great vibes going on here - and scans to look forward to and stupid CB sticks to THROW AWAY!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)

well I've had a fairly busy weekend. Decorated the spare room and bathroom, we bought a new little tv for the kitchen and I've been out with the dog. Knackered now so chilling out whilst dh does tea (fajitas). Blimmin starving I am! 

I'm afraid I relented and tested :blush: with 2mu and I'm pleased to say it said pregnant 3+ 
:D

So I'm ringing the doctor first thing tomorrow girls and appt hopefully same day. Time to get the wheels in motion eh ;)

I've been feeling pretty ok actually. Very sore @@ when I took bra off last night. Been keeping busy so gets my mind off it for a while. 

How's everyone else doing? Anything to report today?


----------



## samzi

ahh the hurting BB's, i remember the days!! :hugs:

first few weeks, i had to sleep with some sort of bra on as mine KILLED!


----------



## beachlover1

(.)(.) are ok, hurt to run up and down stairs now (not normal for my tiny 34bs) Other than that ok, a few pokes and pulls in the womb area with a little back ache sporadically but otherwise ok...oh and still a bit heave ish every so often!!

Docs tomorrow to tell the nurse, same old procedure, will make me a MW appt for week 8and tell me to "see how it goes"!! Ill be asking for a NHS early scan, but if no ill get a private one at 7 weeks +3.....14th December!!

Hows everyone else? xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I have only just seen this thread and I am going for third time lucky too! I had a MMC and had a D&C for that (wish I did not go for the D&C to be honest but the hospital made it sound like it had to be done) in September 2007. Then a rather confusing miscarriage in April 2008. I was dreading my first scan this time because that is when I found out about the MMC the first time but all was well. I still feel worried from time to time but much better since the 12 week scan and I keep second guessing thing that I should not, like last night feeling really obvious kicks. So I am excited but a little nervous about my 20 week scan on the 23rd of December.


----------



## cazd

Omen - I'm a total imposter and representing the 0 times lucky club but welcome to the group anyway ! :rofl:
But... what's a D&C? I've heard about it before but is it something you could have avoided?


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Omi :hi:

Caz - a D&C is a dilation & curettage (same as an ERPC - Evacuation of Retained Products of Conception) 

I had to have one after giving birth to Sophie as her placenta was firmly attached & would not come away on its own... they cant usually be helped TBH and although they arent very nice I personally feel they are the best decision to deal with MMC's as they allow closure when the only other option is waiting god knows how long & hoping for things to 'complete' naturally iyswim? 
meaning you put yourself through extra pain & heartache 'waiting' then if things dont happen naturally after a certain length of time there is a serious risk of infection so you might end up having to have one anyway big :hug: Omi xx


----------



## OmiOmen

A D&C is a minor operation to get rid of the contents of your uterus. I was told because I had a MMC I should have one and if I did not I would likely need one anyway (I have since found out that is not necessarily true). Basically I regret getting it done because with a MMC you still feel pregnant and it sort of seems like everything is fine but the scans come back that nothing is happening so a D&C sort of felt like something was stolen from me. I know that nothing could have been done about the miscarriage but it left me feeling cheated out of something and I wish I had waited for it to happen naturally no matter how long it would have taken. Plus, surgery no matter how minor is not very nice (general anaesthetic...yuck!) and if I was told it was not needed I would not of had it done.


----------



## cazd

oh that sounds awful! they just go by the book don't they. what a shame you didn't know more about it beforehand....


----------



## NickyT75

Congrats on the digi 3+ Poshie! :yipee: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I think for some people it probably help and helps get things over and done with so you can fully grieve but for others like myself it makes you feel worse. But I guess it would be hard to guess who fits into which category.


----------



## Poshie

Welcome Omi - thanks for dropping by and congrats on your pregnancy. All going to plan by the sound of it :) and hello nicky, caz and bl :wave:

I got as far as signing the consent firm for a d&c, the day of my 12 wk scan, the day I found out no baby. It was extremely traumatic. As it happened though, I decided I didn't want the general anaesthetic and rang the gynae to say tablets. He said ok, come back in Monday. Anyway on the Saturday I bled on my own and had a natural
very painful mc.

Anyway, enough of that. This is the 3rd Time Lucky Club! :happydance: Things are going to be fine :D

How has your pg treated you so far Omi?


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls

glad to see you all doing soo well

big big hugs and Sticky :dust: to you all xxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies. And what a damp dark horrible morning it is too!

Well, I've just rang to make an appt with my doctor only to be told he's on long term leave and not back til next year! So I've got to see some doctor I don't know and hope that he/she is as nice as my doctor. Just so long as they understand my need to have an early scan I don't mind. My gp said I could so I'm assuming it won't be an issue. Bit disappointed that I'm not seeing my usual gp, but hoping it won't be a problem. They'll have my notes after all....

Feeling okay today. Bit cold. Got my new winter coat out for the first time this year.

How's everyone else doing today? Any news to report?


----------



## OmiOmen

My pregnancy is going well thank you. I had awful morning sickness and headaches in the first trimester but they have gone now thankfully. I think I may be getting SPD but it is not too bad if I don't do much (same I have to walk home from doing over-time today). I feel worried now that I am starting to feel more normal again but I did feel real full blown kick 2 days ago!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Omi. Glad to hear things are going well for you. I know they do say that symptoms can wear off some in 2nd Tri. How amazing to feel a kick though! :happydance: Are you planning to find out :baby: sex at 20 weeks?


----------



## OmiOmen

To be honest I was starting to think the symptoms were never going to wear off but was pleasantly surprised when they did. I was so happy to feel the kicks but it scared me at first. :haha: I want my husband to be able to feel them too and last night I had my hand on my belly and felt a little kick on the outside so got him to try but the baby just was not playing any more. :nope:

I want to find out the sex at my 20 week scan and am hoping the baby co-operates. My LO was very active and they struggled to get the neck measurements for the NT scan so I was sent on walk and to eat/drink something sugary to get the LO to move into a better place and was at the hospital a few hours. So, I get the feeling that my LO will be awkward and not let us know the sex.


----------



## Sambatiki

Hi Ladies, 

Good to hear you are all well! xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Evening (or Morning) all!

Saw the Nurse today, Midwife going to call me tomorrow to ask when i would like an NHS scan, then she will book an appt at EPAU for me. So, thats £100 saved on a private scan ;-).

They said with my history i deserve an early scan.....I did pretty much demand it! 

Hows everyone else today? x


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad you got an early scan, waiting until the 12 week one and worrying is such a pain. My doctor insisted I had an early scan but when the midwife went to get one the hospital would not allow it! :roll:

I am not bad, I did some over time at work (just 4 hours) and was desperate for the loo 30 minutes in and asked to be taken off twice and they did not let me and at least one of the supervisors I asked know I was pregnant. :x


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> Glad you got an early scan, waiting until the 12 week one and worrying is such a pain. My doctor insisted I had an early scan but when the midwife went to get one the hospital would not allow it! :roll:
> 
> I am not bad, I did some over time at work (just 4 hours) and was desperate for the loo 30 minutes in and asked to be taken off twice and they did not let me and at least one of the supervisors I asked know I was pregnant. :x


Thats really mean....its not like we are little school kids anymore!!:winkwink:


----------



## cazd

OMG - that's awful!


----------



## shmoo75

Omi - That is just bloody awful attitude from your supervisors. I would of just said if you don't let me off right now I am either going to stand here and pee myself or, just go as you can't make a pregnant woman not go to the loo when she needs to! Makes me so mad:hissy::grr::gun::ninja: let me at them how bloody dare they?!?!

Poshie - :happydance: for the 3+ and for booking an appointment. I am testing again tomorrow FX mine says 2-3 or, 3+ too!

Sorry I haven't been on for a few days but my Laptop and Internet connection seem to be having a serious bout of PMS:haha: I'm not doing too bad. We told our parents on Sunday both our Mum's knew that I was(I knew that they would both know before I told them)peeing loads and, also started with the indegestion! Can do without that thank you very much!


----------



## ineedaseed

hey poshie!
sorry been a bit elusive, glad to hear all is going well chick and that all you other ladies in here are doing fab too
big hugs xxx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for dropping in Ineeda :) I do miss my ttc buddies!

Not much to report from me today - I'm 5w4d or 5w5d (tbc) Fairly busy at work today. Feeling pretty okay but as the day wears on I tend to feel a bit icky/off and tired. Looking forward to my doctor's appointment on Thursday and I have Friday off work so I might do some xmas shopping or something. Most important to me right now, is getting that scan date through ;)


----------



## Buds

Woohoo good to see you're all set with your doc appointment. And the scan will be here in no time! Hope you're generally all ok. Miss you...can't wait til I get my internet up and running!!! :hugs:


----------



## lil_angel

Wooo....glad you booked you dr's appointment. Not long to wait now :D im sure youll be gettin your scan date soon :D:D Hope everythings ok with you? Have fun shopping on friday! I feel like a need some time off work!! Only 2weeks to go after this one till 2 weeks off :D


----------



## mum2joe

Hellooooo 3rd timers :hugs:

Well Sian my midwife has just rung :shock:
She was lovely -she was my midwife with Joe & I was in touch with her briefly with the last 2 losses so didn't have to go into it all thank god.

She asked me for my dates so told her what I was today & my EDD, *you've got it all sorted* she laughed *fine, not going to argue with that* :rofl:- the joys of being over-informed :blush:

I bottled the scan ladies, sorry :blush: I was offered an emergency one through the EPAU but I just couldn't face going through that place again, too many awful & terrible memories.
So she is *rushing through* an ordinary scan appointment & reckons we should get one in the next couple of weeks :help:

She is coming round to the house to book me in, either tomorrow or Thurs, as she is then on holiday.

Still soooo sick & knackered & longing to be able to hang up my (oYo) on a hook for a few days as they are so sore & heavy!

Hugs & kisses to you all, hope you are all tired & pukey :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I almost walked out from behind my till, I was actually in pain by the end of the shift! I am glad I just work part-time but I needed the over-time so I can buy the nursery in January. Plus, we have new uniforms and have to start wearing them next week and they got me my regular size trousers not maternity ones. I am glad I put starting my new course at Uni for a year though (I'm a mature student) because I am more tiered now that I was in the first trimester (seriously, if I am not at work or on here I am asleep). :sleep:

Poshie: I know it will not feel like it but your scan will come quickly. I had to wait ages for mine but it came round fast and I thought the same about my 20 week scan and that is in three weeks now (23rd December). 

mum2joe: It is good your midwife know your history, it make it much easier. My midwife is different from my first m/c and my second m/c I only saw doctors but she is really good and goes out of her way to put my mind at ease all the time. :thumbup:


----------



## beachlover1

grrrrr dont you hate it when people dont do what they say they are going to do!!!! The nurse yesterday said "ill get the midwife to call you tomorrow to book you in and book a scan"....has she called?....has she boll**cks!!!!! I know its the bitchy nurse not passing on the message, she was sooooo arsey, like she is bored of seeing pregnant women!

So, I text the MW as i have her number from the last 2 times, im hoping she will be in touch tomorrow ;-) I want that scan date! 

Hows everyone else today? im tired and grumpy ;-) x


----------



## NickyT75

Hey ladies :hi: xx


----------



## berrukins

Sounds like everyone's having lovely preggie symptoms! This is your time to make over-the-moon demands because you have a B.O.J privilege growing in you, so enjoy the glorious 1st tri!


----------



## shmoo75

*5wks*

beachlover - I hate arsey nurses just as much as I hate receptionists that want to know the ins and outs of a ducks arse before they will actually book you an appointment with a Dr! I never tell them why I want to see the Dr I explain they are not Dr's so I will not discuss with them what is wrong with me they can like it or lump it as far as I am concerned! I must say they have stopped asking why you want to see the Dr but, this is only a recent thing as they used to all the time!

Well, i tested this morning as I said I would do and, on a CB non digi the 2nd line that makes up the cross for Pregnant result is soooooooooo strong:happydance: Also, best of all the CB digi says Pregnant 3+:happydance::happydance: I have never, ever had this before please FX this is a good sign. We will know hopefully one way or the other soon. Still waiting for the scan date to come through. I just want next Wed 09/12 to hurry up and get here then be gone without any bleeding. This next week is going to drag.


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :hi:

Shmoo - congrats on the 3+ babe! :wohoo: you must be over the moon!! :yipee: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

shmoo75: Congrats. :thumbup:


----------



## Reedy

i finally found you poshmeister x 
glad to hear all is ok :kiss:
hope you get that early scan x


----------



## Poshie

Hey Reedus :) yay you found me :happydance: hope you and the lovely finley are well? I will look up your parenting journal again very soon. Thanks for dropping in :kiss:

Bit if a late update from me girls. I've had a long tiring day in Harrow. Crap journey back as train was cancelled :hissy: then when I got back, it was off to tesco for weekly shop. Feeling very tired now. I seem to be constantly hungry, even when I'm full?! I'm not used to this so I'm assuming it's pg related.:shrug:

:happydance: on the 3+ Schmoo! :yipee:

Docs at 4.40pm tomorrow.....;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Poshie: Sorry to hear you had a crappy day. I am guessing that feeling more hungry is pregnancy related. The opposite happened to me, I could barely eat at all in the first trimester and now I'm in the second I am only able to eat twice a day!


----------



## Wallie

Glad to hear you're all being tired, grumpy, hungry, not hungry and :sick: all good news!!! 

Good luck with appointment Poshie with docs and congratulations on all the 3+ on digi's.


----------



## Lol78

Hey Poshie - not sure where to find you these days so I have to pop in! 

I'm joining you in First Tri!! :happydance:. Hope it's a sticky!!

Sorry you had a crappy day - it all sounds very pregnancy related to me! Sounds great. :friends:


----------



## samzi

hey all.

feeling so uncomfy today/tonight! She must be laying in a very odd position :lol:


----------



## Poshie

Congrats again Lol :happydance: what a nice surprise! :D

Hey samzi - it must be a strange sensation, having something moving inside you! Hope she changes to a more comfortable position for you very soon.

Well it's doctor day today ladies. Looking forward to getting that out the way and I'm sure he/she will set up my midwife referral too. I'm hoping to get my scan before I have my mw appt, in case there's no need for me to have one iyswim. In some ways I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst so it won't be so bad if it happens. Feeling ok. Woke up too early worrying about scan. I'm sure I am dreaming every single night, ever since the 2ww!

Last day at work this week for me as I have tomorrow off, horrah! :yipee:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning all :hi:

good luck at the doctors today Poshie :hugs: xx


----------



## beachlover1

yey, MW rang, got my scan on 14th DEC. Ill be about 7+4 ish, si should be able to see something.

Ill see the MW after that, dont want to see her before...ill feel like a fraud like last time incase there is nothing there!

I still dont feel very sick, ill be 6 weeks tomorrow...thats bothering me a bit!! I mostly feel hungry, always hungry!!!!

...I want to feel sick! I know thats an awful thing to say and i shouldnt say that, but it would just reassure me a bit!! Hows everyone else?? xx


How was the docs Poshie??? get yr scan date too?x


----------



## Poshie

Hi BL :D Excellent news on the scan :yipee: I feel exactly the same way and am hoping for scan before mw appt (makes sense to me). Wouldn't it be funny if I get my scan appt through for 14 Dec!

Doctor's appt not til 4.40pm this afternoon. Your symptoms are the same as mine - very very hungry - to the point of feeling ill if I don't eat. I do have slightly sore boobs. Having said that, I do have the odd nauseous moment, like being car sick and the odd headache.


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie said:


> Hi BL :D Excellent news on the scan :yipee: I feel exactly the same way and am hoping for scan before mw appt (makes sense to me). Wouldn't it be funny if I get my scan appt through for 14 Dec!
> 
> Doctor's appt not til 4.40pm this afternoon. Your symptoms are the same as mine - very very hungry - to the point of feeling ill if I don't eat. I do have slightly sore boobs. Having said that, I do have the odd nauseous moment, like being car sick and the odd headache.


Goodluck later!!!!:thumbup: let us know how you go.

Glad your the same as me....although I feel a bit car sick now....or maybe thats something to do with the boring presentation im putting together for tomorrow. x:happydance:


----------



## mum2joe

Girls please help me, I'm bleeding :cry:

I went for a wee at 3.30 & when I wiped there was blood, I'm so scared.
It was only once when I wiped,& nothing since, but given my history you can imagine how terror stricken I am.

Rang my midwife & she has arranged an emergency scan at 9am tomorrow- I have to go through the EPAU again, I can't bear the thought of sitting there again :cry: let alone hearing terrible news again.

Have to go & pick Joe up from my Mum & Dads now (he always goes for tea on a Thurs) & pretend all is fine as nobody knows :cry:

I just can't go through this again, I just can't


----------



## Sambatiki

M2J - :hugs: Can they not fit you in today?? :hugs: Will keep everything crossed for you sweetie xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh M2J!!!! Im really hoping its all ok!!!!! Its stopped...thats a good sign surely. Please let us know how you get ok.....take it easy tonight though. x


----------



## Poshie

Oh God m2j :hugs: I'm so sorry to hear this, even if it's nothing to worry about, it's major stress you could so do without. I'm feeling positive that it was just a bit and only the once, that's good. Scan in the morning will hopefully put your mind at rest. It's so difficult to know what to say because I know I'd be feeling the same way hun :hugs: 

Doctor was nice as it turned out. He understood why I want early scan and he said it's not a problem. He booked me in with mw for this Tuesday and she will arrange scan. So looks like I'll be having my mw appt before scan but that's the way it has worked out. Can't complain really as he made the appt there and then. Same mw as I saw first time around. Had to do a wee sample for doc (didn't have to last time) and he tested for protein, sugar and blood. All negative. He had to take blood pressure twice coz it was high first time (yes I'm stressed and I walked there!) 2nd time was ok. Doc agreed that 7-8 wks is good time for early scan ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

mum2joe: I am so sorry to hear that, but bleeding in early pregnancy is not uncommon so the fact it was only a small amount may be a good sign. Good luck tomorrow. :hugs:

Poshie: I think in most area's the midwives usually make the scan appointments, I hope she manages to get you one (my doctor wanted me to have one early but the MW could not get one for me). I have to take a wee sample every midwife appointment for the same tests and last time I went I walked there too and she kept asking if I was ok because I looked tired and pale (I am pale anyway but walking in the cold made it worse). 

My pelvis and hips are in agony today! They were bad last night but after having to go to the shop and having a pub lunch today they hurt so much more. Plus, tomorrow I have our weekly shop to do and some Christmas shopping so I am not going to be much better tomorrow or for work on Saturday I don't think. I guess at least I can ask my MW about the whole SPD thing at my appointment next Wednesday.


----------



## NickyT75

Oh m2j - huge :hug: im so sorry you are having this worry babe :(

I know nothing anyone can say will make you feel any better even though the odds are in your favour :hugs: coz you will be terrified of history repeating itself and wont feel better until youve had your scan and seen for yourself that your baby is ok - but just wanted you to know that I am thinking of you and praying for good news tomorrow sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## samzi

m2j - i hope all is okay tomorrow. will be thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

m2j sending you :hugs:

massive massive loves to all you ladies !!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Poshie glad things are going well - have you booked a scan yet

m2j hope you're ok am thinking of you x


----------



## Lol78

M2J - Massive hugs. I'm so sorry you are having to go through this stress. 

When I was last pregnant I had bleeding at about 5 weeks, 6 weeks and again at 9 weeks. Each one was very much as you described, just a tiny amount when I wiped. I had early scan and all was fine - I was told it was implantation bleeding. I thought that only happened very early (like 7 dpo or something) but apparently the blood can stay around. When little one implants, it causes bruising (which can be seen on the scan) and usually the blood gets absorbed back into the body but sometimes little bits can come out, even much later into first trimester. That bleeding was nothing whatsoever to do with what happened later.

I know how scared you are, I understand how difficult this is with your history, but bleeding in first tri is common and normal - not calling you common love!

I totally understand that you will be petrified until you know it's OK. All we can do is send you loads of big :hugs: to get through this. Will be thinking of you tomorrow. xx


----------



## Lol78

Poshie - glad to hear the doctors was good and understood.


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol78 said:


> I know how scared you are, I understand how difficult this is with your history, but bleeding in first tri is common and normal - not calling you common love!

 I have read about how quite a few ladies in the second trimester have had blood when wiping/spotting/a small bleed and everything was fine. I know that will not make you worry any less though. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

M2J - OMG! I am so sorry you are going through this terror again. I have my FX that when you have your scan today you will see your LO's HB. I know you hate going to the EPAU but, its the only way you can get the scan. I will be thinking of you hun today and, what makes things worse is that no one else knows except you and your OH. Big :hugs: to you my love. I will get on B&B later today at work to see how you get on this morning.

Poshie - Glad your Dr's appointment went well and, that you will see your m/w on Tues and she will book your scan for you.

Beachlover - :happydance: for your scan date being the 14/12

OmiOmen - So sorry you are in agony hun hope it goes away soon

I'm still peeing loads, left nip really hurt me last night, feeling abit sicky but not actuall been sick(long may that remain true as I hate being sick so ms can stay the hell away:rofl:) as next Wed gets nearer I'm starting to get more and more worried. I got up at about 1am to pee this morning and, when I got back to bed my OH sat up and asked if everything was alright. Even he is worrying and fretting more than he did the last 2 times. We even nearly had a row about me wanting to hoover the stairs! OH settled for me hoovering the dinning room only. Just want that date of Wed 09/12 be over and done with so, I can start breathing again iykwim?


----------



## OmiOmen

shmoo75: I know, when will the peeing ever stop! I always have gone a lot but how much I go now is ridiculous. 

Well, I have to go get ready to go Christmas shopping and my pelvis still hurts so much that I just don't want to go!


----------



## Poshie

*6 weeks*

Hello ladies. No news from the lovely M2J yet....was hoping to have heard something by now. I know we are all thinking of her and sending her lots of :hugs: 

I've had fairly productive day. Took dog for nice walk in the sun (blimmin cold mind you). Tidied the house, ready for the cleaner. Washed my car (filthy it was). Went into town, met DH for lunch, did a bit of xmas shopping. Just about to make the tea and then take dog for her 2nd walk. Then dh should be home, then it's a bit of tv and DS I think :D

Feeling pretty 'normal' today. Little bit sick now and again, but nothing really. Boobs bit sore but not too bad. Tired in afternoon. Hope everything's okay.

Schmoo - what's the deal with you and early scan? Have you booked in with mw yet?

Mrs D - my midwife appointment is tuesday and she will arrange my scan then. Hoping for the week after at 7week +. That's really all I'm interested in tbh....need to know if anything's going on in there and then maybe, just maybe I can relax and enjoy this pregnancy.


----------



## shmoo75

I know and this site is going to be down from Midnight for 6hrs-12hrs!!!!! Nooooooooooooooo!!!!! We need to know how are M2J is and her LO. I am really hoping it is good news and they are out celebrating.

I am still waiting to hear about the scan if I don't get the appointment in the post by the time I go to work on Mon I will phone the scan department up and ask when it is over the phone as, I need to know!!!!! I am also waiting to hear from the m/w as well as, my GP sent the referral over to them on Wed 25/11!!! Said if I haven't heard from them in a couple of wks to call them which, I will do on Thur 10/12 as long as I haven't had any bleeding that is. I feel sicky on/off but not enough to be sick I can just ignore it and it goes away, still peeing every hr, indegestion that is just in my throat and in the background not hurting just annoying and, my boobs hurt on and off as well. Seeing as I am a 34FF-34H(depending what make and style) they normally hurt throughout my cycles anyway even when I was on BCP. Hope we all have a lovely weekend especially M2J as, I think she needs one most of all.


----------



## Lyns

Ladies, I'm afraid to be the bearer of bad news. Our lovely M2J has not had good news again today. Her scan showed a baby but no heartbeat and again she has to go through the agony of waiting for a follow up scan. However she is 100% sure of her dates so there is really no hope on of this turning good, and she is already cramping. :cry:

The doctors have agreed to investigate this time, once its all 'over'.

She is of course devastated and has asked me to send her love and thanks to you all for caring, but she just can't face coming here for a while. She's, of course, very uincertain about the future.

I've sent her all our love and will keep in touch with her. Please send a little prayer of strength to North Wales tonight :hugs: xxx


----------



## NickyT75

OMG!! how awful for her :cry: I dont know what to say :cry: im so sorry :hug: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I feel so sad for her too, the third has to really be a braking point. Sending out my love and hugs! :hug:


----------



## Poshie

:hugs: from us all to m2j tonight:hugs: life is so cruel sometimes :cry:


----------



## Lol78

OMG. I'm so sad. I can't believe it. M2J, we're thinking of you and feel for you and your family so much. :hugs:

Thanks Lyns for letting us know.


----------



## samzi

Its so unfair how bad things happen to good people :cry:


----------



## shmoo75

Life really is a shit sandwich at times! How dare mother nature do this to M2J for a 3rd time! I am so upset and angry for her I can hardly express it. FX she gets some answers as to why this has happened again. My thoughts, love, strength and courage is being sent M2J's way.:hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

big big hugs to M2J,

and https://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r124/kianryan/Baby%20dust/stickybabydust.gif

https://i247.photobucket.com/albums/gg157/dodge_girl_album/COL/babyduststickyvibes.jpg to you other ladies xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thats sad news for m2j:cry: my heart goes out to her xxxx


----------



## beachlover1

how sad!! my thoughts are with her. We all know how she is feeling right now xx


----------



## cazd

oh bloody hell. I'm so sorry M2J. Its too much for anyone to bear.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) how's it going? Any weekend updates? I'm lying on the sofa playing my ds (well I've paused it for a minute) in my jamas. Worked til 1.30 today then had lunch, walked the dog and then nothing. oh, I Watched peter pan ;) eaten too much and have lots of wind now and feel a bit icky. Nothing planned for tomorrow, apart from a lie-in. 

Midwife appt on Tuesday so not long, then hopefully a scan a week after that ;)


----------



## samzi

im 30 weeks tomorrow!! cant believe how fast the time has gone!!!


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi: hope everyone is having a good weekend :friends:

im 20wks tomorrow & still cant believe my luck! hope we get to find out the sex on thurs! :happydance: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Nicky - :shock: where has that 20wks gone hun? half way through :thumbup: and my FX that you get to find out if your are having :blue:or:pink:

I had a really good night last night really late but good. Both set of parents came round and my brother. Ended up going to bed at about 2:30am this morning!!! Still got up every 2-3hrs to pee! Just relaxing and chilling today!


----------



## beachlover1

Morning girls! (6+2)

You guys that are eary on still, ie around 6 weeks...poshie & schmoo (maybe others too) can I ask if you are having any cramps? I had lots with my first pregnancy in June...but had a MC. Im not really having many at all this time, a few twinges now and again each day and a bit of back ache at the end of the day...should I have more? also I STILL dont have MS do you guys? I have a very MILD sick feeling in the pit of my tummy that goes when I eat but thats it. Im more starving constantly than anything else! I dont know whats normal AHHHHHHH. I dont really pee all the time either, but do get up 2-3 times a night to pee, and am having BAD sleep. How do you guys feel? am i normal??


----------



## NickyT75

BeachLover - I never had any cramps in early preg... still havent really had any now tbh (apart from when I need a poo!) :rofl: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

beachlover1: I did get a lot of cramps in early pregnancy and they were identical to period pains. I would not worry about morning sickness, it may just not be there yet or you could be super lucky and not get any. I may of needed to pee a bit more at about 6 or so weeks but if I did I did it was not enough to notice, it was only a few weeks ago that I really started to notice it. Everyone is different so the symptoms or lack of are likely to be a mix of them not coming on at that stage or just good luck. 

Poshie: I have my fingers crossed that you get the scan. 

I can not believe your all saying how fast the time is going, am I the only one it is going slowly for? Lol. 

I did my Christmas gift shopping (and an 8 foot tree for £19.99-how cool!?!) on Friday but all the walking around killed my pelvis, then after coming home from work yesterday we did an online shop for all the Christmas food that saves (frozen and cupboard). So Christmas is almost sorted but I am dreading having to try and buy salad and some veg on Christmas eve! But I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday so I will be able to talk about my bad pelvis to her, I just hope she takes me seriously.


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :) Happy 20 Weeks Nicky and Happy 30 Weeks samzi! :yipee:

BL- I have pretty much the same symptoms (or lack of) as you. Til we get our scans, there's no way of knowing what's going on. I have no ms, just now and again I feel a bit ill or off. I get ocassional headaches, backache, few crampy achy twinges, tiredness, but generally ok. Not everyone gets ms and some don't get hardly any symptoms at all. We just have to hope and pray that we'll see our pips :hugs: I feel like I am in limbo and can't relax til that scan. That's what I shall be telling my mw too.


----------



## shmoo75

Beachlover - I get slight cramps and feel uncomfortable when I need a poo too:rofl: I am taking Fybergel to stop me from suffering with constipation as suffered with this very early on in the 1st 2 pg's. Poshie you are right until we get our scans we wont be able to relax. Will have to make a phone call to the Ultrasound Department if I don't get my appointment through by the time I get home from work tomorrow.


----------



## beachlover1

good im glad im still having "normal" symptoms! I cant wait for that scan, dont get me wrong Im dreading it...but i will be able to move out of limbo!!

SHATTERED this evening. Took the dog for a walk this afternoon with DH, went on our mountain bikes (MW said its fine to bike ride) through the woods on the track....am falling asleep as i write, lying on sofa infront of a roaring open fire....lush!!!

Feel ok other than that, just another week to go! We go to Barbados for xmas so once I have the scan I can really start getting in the mood for it all.

Whoever said time is going fast......im so not with you!!! I hate to wish my life away BUT this last 2 weeks is SLOWWWWWWWWW ;-)

Back to work tomorrow...hope you all had a good weekend x


----------



## Poshie

Time is a funny thing. It's gone fast in some of my friends pregnancies but very slowly for me! Still, only a week til your scan BL and hopefully, mine will be that same week ;) Mw appt Tuesday. It'll soon be Xmas and wouldn't it be nice to relax and enjoy it, knowing we all have our beans safely on board. I'm scared shitless of going for that scan, as I know you are too....not sure I'll be able to sleep the night before. I'm going to take the entire scan day off work, think that's best.... 

Back to work tomorrow, boooo! Nearly time for scan and Christmas break, yay! :D


----------



## cazd

Posheroo ! When's your scan? It will be before Xmas won't it?
A full on proper baby scan pic would be a wonderful present for you :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I was so scared about my scan and I swear I nearly walked out of the waiting room because I was dreading it so much. But I am glad I didn't! :thumbup:


----------



## cazd

OMG - I'm not surprised - that scan pic is wonderful!!!


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie, im sure your scan will be the same week as mine. if you see MW on tues, she is bound to get you in for a weeks time! ace if we have them the same day and its good news all round!!!!

Dinner time...now what do i fancy eating????? All i think about is eating!! x


----------



## OmiOmen

cazd said:


> OMG - I'm not surprised - that scan pic is wonderful!!!

 :laugh2: Thank you, I think the LO looks chubby on the 12 week scan though, lol. One thing I will say is you will probably cry when she shows you all the heartbeat! I only just managed not to cry but it was tough.


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> cazd said:
> 
> 
> OMG - I'm not surprised - that scan pic is wonderful!!!
> 
> :laugh2: Thank you, I think the LO looks chubby on the 12 week scan though, lol. One thing I will say is you will probably cry when she shows you all the heartbeat! I only just managed not to cry but it was tough.Click to expand...


Ha, i definately cry (fingers crossed there is a HB) I cry at everything at the mo. Was in london and DH wanted to go to the war museum....I kept crying there when i thought about the poor men!!! I then cryed at countryfile when the sheep made it safe to their field:happydance:....Im soooooooooooo emotional!! (and grumpy)


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: I've been crying at not much too! Items on the news and the like.

Cazmeister, scan hopefully next week, so w/c 14 dec. Fx;)

Oh and BL, I forgot to mention the constant desire to eat, I got that too! Stomach feels fat/bloated, prob coz I'm eating too much!

I can imagine the feeling of wanting to run away from the scan Omi....our hearts will be in our mouths I'm sure. I think there will be tears shed either way..

I felt ill earlier, before dinner. Now I'm still feeling blah. Sicky/headachey type deal. Sooo tired too...bed at 10:30 and read for a bit I reckon.


----------



## OmiOmen

It is such an odd feeling to have such fear that you want to run out of a waiting room and imagining getting led out of the waiting room full of pregnant women with them looking at you and knowing what you have just been told again and then all of a sudden becoming so unbelievable happy!

I had the headaches and really bad morning sickness early on, it sucks. I hope it does not last too long for you.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) feeling pretty bleurgh today. Nauseous, tired, like I've got a hangover. As long as it's pg related and not me being ill, I don't mind ;) Got a backache too and a bit light headed. Oh the joys. 

One more sleep til MW appt.......I wonder if I might find out my scan date tomorrow too.


----------



## beachlover1

Well, I have thrown up twice today!!! Maybe the MS is arriving ;-)

I work in Hospitals, and needed the loo. The smell of the public loos made me gag and I spewed! then I went to the next hospital and was over come by intense nausea....I had to race to the loo again!

So, here we are another day.....still starving! spend ages pondering what I want to eat!! x


----------



## samzi

Well i woke up from my 2nd nights rubbish sleep. Not long been up cos i didnt get to sleep till about 3ish despite going to bed at half 11 :hissy: i need to stop eating spicy food i think,it just keeps repeating on me and making me feel really sick during the night :(


----------



## shmoo75

I was nearly :sick:yesterday after picking up a dead slug that my OH had brought into the kitchen onthe bottowm of his trainer! I used a tissue of course to pick it up but, as soon as I felt it through the tissue I gagged and, only just stopped myself from spewing! I'm not like this normally must be pg related!:haha: My OH looked at me as if I am :wacko: I wonder if my scan date will be waiting for me at home?

My poor OH everytime I get uop in the middle of the night he asks whats wrong and, when I get back into bed he asks if everything is ok. Bless him. Its really getting to him the closer we get to Wed as, that will be 8wks since my LMP and, that is when I have lost my other 2 LO's. He made me :cry: the other night by resting his forhead against my belly and telling beanie to stay where he was and to stick and grow like he should! He was begging!:cry: Brought tears to my eyes at work just typing this out! I will be on tender hooks from tomorrow evening onwards! Lets all keep our FX that we all get good news very soon.


----------



## beachlover1

I hope its there waiting for you schmoo!!! All is still looking good for you and hopefully Weds will come....and go!!! xxx


----------



## NickyT75

Aw! Shmoo that brought tears to my eyes too! hope you got your scan date thru :hugs: xx


----------



## Poshie

Evening all :) so schmoo, was your scan letter waiting for you today?


----------



## samzi

'lo

feeling so crap and uncomfortable tonight :hissy:

my friend may be having her babies either tomorrow or by the end of the week. shes 33 weeks in a few days and her waters started going last week, they managed to stop labour and she was on a drip for a few days. Anyway the last few days shes been leaking more so got seen today and depending on which consultant she sees tomorrow she will either have the babies tomorrow or by the end of the week.

EEK!!


----------



## shmoo75

samzi - oh hun FX your friends babies will be ok. Does she know if she is having :pink::pink: or :blue::blue: or even :pink::blue:?

My scan letter was waiting for me when I got in tonight. My scan is Thurs 10/12 @9:20am!!! OMG talk about crapping myself! I told OH and we both felt :sick: so, we couldn't eat all our dinner:dohh: OH keeps saying he doesn't know why he feels sick as, he knows deep down everything will be ok. He asked me if we will be able to see anything I said yes we should as, by my dates I will be 6wks+1day but, going by my LMP they think I am 8wks+1day. Said we might be able to see the HB but, if I am out by a couple of days we wont but, they should see something. I have stressed to him if we can't see the HB on Thurs not to worry we will have another scan in a wk or 2 and should then be able to see the HB. Sleepless nighs ahoy for the nxt couple of nights at least


----------



## cazd

oh schmoo - you got me :hissy: too!

I've no idea how anyone could keep it in when they hear the heartbeat.
I wailed all the way through my wedding - I'm not even gonna try and stay calm!

Samzi - hope your friends OK.
How early is too early?


----------



## Poshie

Hi samzi. Is this a BnB friend or a 'real life' friend? That will be an early meeting at 33weeks, that's for sure. :D

So what, you just can't get comfy? Back pain, big bump or?


----------



## samzi

Its an ex bnb friend :lol:

shes having identical twwns so its either 2 boys or 2 girls. she never found out the sex but we both think boys :lol: though last time i thought boy for myself it turned out to be girl :rofl:


----------



## beachlover1

Yikes , hope you buddy is ok!!!

Schmoo....so, youre the first to be scanned! lets hope its a wonderful start of things to come. 

Poshie, tomorrow u know too eh?

Im starting to get nervous...and i have heartburn!!!! grrrr


----------



## Poshie

Wow for twins! Imagine that :shock:

:yipee: for your scan date coming through so soon schmoo. Did you ask for it to be at a particular stage or was it just asap?

Hi BL. Well I don't know for sure, but I'm hoping I might get a date tomorrow. If not I'll be expecting mw to say she'll arrange and call me asap. I defo want mine after 7 weeks so that there's more chance of seeing that heartbeat. 

Mw appt is at 12.30pm, so not long to wait!


----------



## Lol78

Good luck with midwife appointment Poshie. Let us know how it all goes. 

Schmoo - good luck on Thursday with the scan. I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## OmiOmen

shmoo75: Congratulations. That really is not long to wait at all!

Poshie: How did the mw appointment go? Did she call the hospital then to book an appointment (or is my GP's the only office to do that? lol). 

I have a mw appointment tomorrow! It is basically because she did not have some forms to give me last time but I am really hoping that she will try and find the heartbeat again since my husband was not there last time she did and it is just nice to hear. Plus, I will finally get to talk to her about SPD/PGP and I need to ask if you need a full bladder or not at the 20 week scan (I can't believe it is just 2 weeks and 1 day until my scan and yet it feels like ages away). I am also wondering when she will start measuring my bump because it seems that it is getting big at a fast rate.


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :) had my mw appt. Different lady than I had before, but she was on a course. She was very nice actually. I was expecting to have to have a full on booking in appt, but I didn't as it turned out. We went through my history and my desire for an early scan. She filled out a slip there and then requesting a 'dating scan' and she said to give it 2weeks. So it may or may not be next week, I hope it is though. She asked about my symptoms and understood my nervousness. She said let's get that scan out the way and then ring up to book a proper booking appt after that. I'm actually happy with that. I don't have to go through all that until I know pip's ok ;) 

Good luck with your appt tomorrow Omi. :)


----------



## samzi

glad the appt went well hun and fingers crossed you get a scan date soon! :hugs:

i had a much better sleep last night, its deff the spicy food that was making me feel sick, as last night it wasnt as bad and i managed to sleep quite well! woke up and had a big wet patch on my pj top where id obviously had some boob leakage in the night :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

Poshie: I am glad that your appointment went well, it is such a relief to find out that your MW understands your concerns! Hopefully, you will get the scan soon.

samzi: Glad you slept better! I have not had leaking yet as such because it is more like cheese than milk at the moment. :shy:


----------



## NickyT75

Glad your appt went well Poshie hun :) not long to wait for your scan now! :happydance: xx


----------



## beachlover1

Girls, what are these sporadic pokes, prods, stretches and mini aches that I mostly get at night the last few days in my uterus area? They go when I lie down!! I dont like them...xxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) How are we today?

Goodness me did I feel shite last night! I suddenly wasn't hungry and didn't even fancy the chips DH bought home! I fancied the fish though and ate that with just a few chips. 

This 'ill' feeling seems to get worse as the day goes on. I have really bad wind as well - keep burping and I have farted in bed (apparently) :rofl: 

I was doing the rubbish yesterday and there was some thai sauce on the side which I had smelt the day before and been okay. But yesterday, I went to throw it away and my goodness the smell was disgusting, it made me vomit! 

I have times when I feel pregnant and times when I don't so much. 

Just waiting for my phone to ring or a letter to come in the post, to advise me of my scan date. ;)


----------



## NickyT75

Sounds like your morning sickness is gonna be more like evening sickness Poshie... mine was pretty much the same, I felt fine in the morning but got gradually worse as the day went on and was always sick in the evenings

Beachlover little cramps/twinges are normal hun as long as they arent too painful & there is no blood xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Nicky :wave: the mw said that morning sickness can be a misnomer, as it seems to be in your case and maybe mine. As I am typing this I am feeling more sick. I haven't properly been sick yet though and I hope I can keep it that way!

How are you doing today hun?


----------



## OmiOmen

Aw, I hope your morning sickness passes soon. I had all day sickness with nausea and vomiting. I think it is normal to feel more pregnant some days than others, so I would not worry about that.

At my MW appointment today she picked up the heartbeat as soon as the Doppler touched down! Apparently my bump it a lot bigger than last time and my blood pressure is even lower. She also gave me my HIP forms to bring with me next time I see her. Unfortunately, with SPD they will not consider me for a home and/or water birth so I am a bit disappointed about that. :nope:


----------



## Poshie

Hi Omi :wave:

That's a shame about the home/water birth, as I assume that is what you were hoping for. I guess they need to keep a close eye on you eh ;)

How lovely that she picked up the hb so quickly! :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Yeah, the worry apparently is actually getting me in and out of the pool and not having enough people about at home like there is at hospital. I did think that two midwives and my husband would be enough at home but apparently I was wrong. I know it is about what is best but I do feel disappointed that I can not try it the way I wanted because of not being able to move about well. :sad1:

She picked the heartbeat up quickly at 13 weeks but she barely had to touch me with it today, plus my husband got to hear it for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## samzi

The ms comes back in 3rd tri and 10x worse :( ive found anyway.


----------



## OmiOmen

I have to admit that I threw up this morning for the first time in about a month! I was utterly shocked because I did not expect it to happen, thankfully I had not eaten yet so it was just juice. I hope that is the last of it though, mine was too bad the first three months for me to put up with it any more. I hate the term "morning" sickness too, it must have been a man that called it that. :wacko:

I am getting lots of kicks again today! Some days I hardly get any and then others it seems like it is all day long. :thumbup:

Does anyone know at what stage hospital tours are offered? I hate the idea of giving birth in a hospital (even though that makes me feel selfish since the baby is doing well so nothing else should matter) and hope that a hospital tour may put my mind at ease.


----------



## cazd

No idea about the hospital tours but most ladies I see on here going to labour wards are quite far on - 3rd tri plus...

As for the sickness - that's awful - here was me thinking that it just goes away after a few weeks!


----------



## OmiOmen

Thankfully my morning sickness did go but I just feel a tad off today. :sick:

I thought it was the third trimester that hospital tours took place. I just want to get it out of the way now, I am feeling a bit panicked about labour and birth now.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Poshie yay for your appointment and hope scan date comes through soon

shmoo good luck for tomorrow

omi yay for hearing the heartbeat


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - I am glad your m/w appointment went well yesterday hun and, my FX that you get a scano date very soon hun

Beachlover - When are your appointments hun? I am feeling abit uncomfortable today and getting cramps but, I know its coz I need a poo:blush: I haven't been taking my fybergel twice a day as they say and, I think that is the problem:haha: 

Omiomen - I know you feel disappointed hun but, the best place is hospital hun. For every scary story you hear about hospital births there are loads of really good positive ones. One of my friends wanted a home birth for her 1st child but was talked into going into hospital instead bloomin' good job too as she had to have an emergancy c-section as baby went into distress. I hope that doesn't happen to you obviously I was just giving an example. On a really good note big :happydance: for m/w finding the hb super quick.

I am beging to feel quite hopeful as, today is 6wks by my dates and, I have had no bleeding!!! This is the longest I have been pregnant so far! FX that this continues! Just had a phone call from my m/w and she is coming round this Sunday @10am:shock: I am going to be so tired! I have my works christmas do and I wont be back until at least 2am!!!! She also told me my 12wk scan is on 11/01/10 @11:30am:rofl: I haven't even had my early scan yet! Talk about feeling like you are running befofre you can walk!


----------



## NickyT75

cazd said:


> No idea about the hospital tours but most ladies I see on here going to labour wards are quite far on - 3rd tri plus...
> 
> As for the sickness - that's awful - here was me thinking that it just goes away after a few weeks!

Nope! Im still sick pretty much every day & im half way through :dohh: xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

Shmoo - that all sounds good ho lots of checks amd reassurance that everything is ok ! That's good of your midwife coming to you xx


----------



## NickyT75

Im getting soooooo excited coz its my 20wk scan tomorrow & im hoping to find out what sex im having! :happydance: xx


----------



## Poshie

:yipee: for reaching this milestone Hun. My 1st mw appt was at home which was nice. Great you've got your 12 week scan already booked. So isn't your first scan this week?

Been feeling very tired and I'll today. Didn't fancy anything to eat but forced down some bread and fruit. Most unlike me as I'm normally ravenous! It took all my strength to struggle round tescos....I normally get hungry when food shopping, but not today :nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

I know my midwife is saying I have to be in hospital for a reason, I just feel really scared all of a sudden by the idea of labor and birth. I do love hearing the heartbeat though because even though I am feeling movements everyday now I still worry and just hearing it makes me feel so much better. Plus I tried some of my maternity clothes on that have not worn yet earlier (to try and find something to wear when visiting the in-laws near Christmas and a birthday party in January) and they all fit better (some even make me look like I have a cute little bump rather than a big belly, lol).

shmoo75: Congratulations on getting to this milestone! :happydance:

NickyT75: You must be so excited, I hope your LO is co-operating and gives a clear picture of the sex. 

Poshie: I hope your energy picks up. I did not get too tired in the first trimester and it started in the second for me.


----------



## beachlover1

Omi; great news on the HB super fast!! Dont be sad that you cant have a homie, youjust have to think you really will be in the best place (although we all hate hospitals)

Schmoo; congrats, Weds had come and gone!!!!! wont be long til the early scan!

Poshie; got my MW appt through today. Its 15th Dec....day after my scan. OH is so hope I get to have a proper appt this time!!!!Hpefully next week is my lucky week.

I threw up seconds after my breaky this morning then proceded to spend the rest of the day dry heaving every half hour. I now have those nappy bags (normally used for dog poo) in my car just in case ;-). pokes and prods have gone a bit today, lots of trapped wind which is lovely!!

Hope you guys are all well....so far so good guys xxxx


----------



## shmoo75

Beachlover - :happydance: for scan on 14/12 and m/w on 15/12 how far along will you be on your scan date?

Poshie - Sorry to hear youhave been feeling ill hun and not hungry. Hope that doesn't last long and your scan date hurries up and gets here for you.

Nicky - Wow and :happydance: for your 20wk scan hun and heres to your LO showing you weather they are :pink: or :blue:

Omi - Here's to the vomiting not lasting long hun that is one symptom I will glady skip bring the rest on but, :sick: no thank you!

Starting to get nervous now. I will try and get on here later today to let you know how I got on. I also tested again this morning:blush: I know, I know I'm pregnant and I should just accept it. The CB non digi showed result before the window had finished filling up and, the CB digi still says 3+:happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Schmoo - you probably won't see this now but loads of luck for today, we will be thinking of you :hugs:

BL - :yipee: for mw appointment - it will be some week for you next week eh ;)

Nicky - best of luck for today's scan, let's hope we find out what team this time!


----------



## beachlover1

schmoo & Nicky...let us know how you go today!! thinking of you both x


----------



## Poshie

I'm wondering how Schmoo is getting on........don't know what time her appt was today....thinking of you hun :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Well, the scan went well I can report it was at 9:20am! We were very early so had a drink and sandwich in the canteen before going to the scan department. All they could see was a sac in the right place measuring 5wks+1day. I have another scan booked for Wed 30/12 @11:45am where I will be at least(hopefully)8wks and, they will be able to tell me that yes this is a viable pregnancy. Me and OH are happy that there is a sac there and its in the right place also, they said my ovaries were normal which, is also good news. So, another 3 long wks to wait for my next scan where, I will hopefully see a HB. I wonder how Nicky's getting on today? I will pop by her journal.


----------



## MissyMojo

yay shmoo :) fingers crossed the next few weeks fly by for you xxx


----------



## Poshie

So Schmoo, did you think you were 5W 1D or is that different to what you thought? I can't remember your dates. I thought the scan was very early so you wouldn't expect to see much but the sack at that stage I guess. Good news all is looking normal so far though eh :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

I thought I was 6wks+1day today(going by my LMP I should be 8wks+1day!) This might be a stupid question but, am I classed as being 5wks+1day pregnant? Does this include the 2wks prior to ovulation?


----------



## Poshie

Sorry, I'm confused! When was your LMP hun? Did they give you an edd? If so, what method did they use to work it out? You ovulated much later didn't you, so it shouldn't be based on a 28 day cycle. Give me your stats! :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Glad everything is in the right place schmoo!! hopefullly things will have progressed more when you next go back! Im guessing you ovulated late if you are behind with your dates. I think they normall quote from LMP and include 2 weeks prior to ovulation but im not too sure .....the others might know!!!! Anyone?

Alll this dating lark is sooooo confusing! thats the problem with these early scans, they are sometimes more trouble than they are worth...but we still have them!! ;-)

Me today, I feel Sick, sick, sick, sick!!! I have had to rush out of operating theatre about 5 times today to heave. Not sick though, just feel it. home now and starting to get hungry.....so we shall see. I kind of like feeling sick in weird way! I NEVER felt sick this point with my previous pregs. My last one i only made 5 weeks, so i have busted that! the first one i am about level as to when i had my scan.....felt normal that time, no tired, no sick...maybe its a good sign. Monday will tell!!!!

Hows everyone else? any more scan results???? xxx


----------



## shmoo75

Ok here we go:

LMP = 14/10/209
:witch: left on 19/10/2009
Got Highs on CBFM on: 01/11/09(CD19)
02/11/09(CD20)
03/11/09(CD21)
04/11/09(CD22)
05/11/09(CD23)
06/11/09(CD24)
07/11/09(CD25)
08/11/09(CD26)
09/11/09(CD27)
10/11/09(CD28)
Got my Peak(Finally!)on: 11/11/09(CD29)
Got my :bfp: on: 24/11/09(CD42) said Pregnant 1-2
Tested again on: 02/12/09 said Pregnant 3+
Tested again on: 10/12/09 said Pregnant 3+

Thought I would incude everything that I could hun.


----------



## Poshie

I'm pretty sure the date they give you does include the 2 weeks prior to OV, so it's from your LMP. I know Schmoos cycles are on the long side and ov comes late for her. Hopefully she can clarify her dates and we can work it out.

This sick feeling is new to me too actually...never had this before. My boobs haven't hurt so much since the sickness started actually. Not feeling as bad as I did yesterday, but still not great. I have eaten a good lunch today too, whereas yesterday I couldn't. It's the thought of food that is worse than the actual eating today!


----------



## Poshie

We must have posted at the same time Schmoo! I am now going away armed with these dates to do some investigation......I'll get back to you asap! If anyone else would like to lend a hand with this, that would be most welcome :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

To me it looks like the scan was ok, if you ASSUME a 14 day luteal phase you were tracking for a 44 day cycle!! adjusting your cycle length puts you at 5 weeks pregnant coz you didnt ov til day 30!!!!!!.

Is that right Poshie?? x


----------



## NickyT75

Shmoo the 5wks starts from 2wks prior to Ov coz they just assume everyone has a 28 day cycle but you have to remember that the egg can take a while to implant which can throw the dates out a bit too... you seem to be within the normal dates so Im sure everything is just perfect & you'll get to see a lovely strong heartbeat next time you go :happydance:

Oh and guess what?? Im on team :pink: :wohoo: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad to hear the scan went well shmoo. They normally add the 2 weeks on the what the growth at the scan suggests I think (but don't quote me on that). They normally go based on the average rather than when your LMP actually was. If mine was based on my LMP I would be 1-2 months farther along because I am so irregular so they just added 2 weeks on to my stage at the first scan. It was a bit annoying when I went to my first midwife appointment and she asked when my last period was and I all I could say was months ago but I know I conceived early to mid August!


----------



## OmiOmen

NickyT75: I am glad your LO co-operated and let you find out the sex! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Right bear with me...

I have had to work this out in such a way that it becomes based on a 28 day cycle, but still taking into account the day Schmoo actually O'd (ie. much later)...

Let's say Schmoo ovulated the day after her Peak on the CBFM...........that would make OV day 12 November. So for arguments sake, this would work out an LMP of 29 October (based on a 28 day average cycle), thus making her 6 weeks today?


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for team pink nicky :) 

with wonky cycles scans are dodgy to place, but if u go bk 2 weeks from ov and date from there?


----------



## Poshie

That's what I have done basically Missy :D

Also, this calculator lets you put in EITHER last lmp OR OV date. I put in OV date to get what I got above. EDD is 5 August 2010

https://www.tryingtoconceive.com/eddc.htm


----------



## shmoo75

Thanks Girls. I know this marlarky gets us all abit:wacko:&:confused:.com sometimes! Doesn't help when you have long irregular cycles like me I suppose. FX I see a HB nxt time.

Beachlover - Sorry you are feeling sick hun not nice. I don't feel sick at all but, suddenly today my appetite has just grown where I am constantly hungry. I have had to space my food intake by eating every hr!

Nicky - :happydance: for being on Team:pink: hun.

Whilst I was waiting for my next scan appointment a lady went into have her scan, she came out to go to the loo and said to her friend(at the other end of the room so, said it very loudly) do you want to hear something funny? I'm having triplets!:shock: Apparently, this woman has 4 kids already so, she will have 7! 2 are identical and 1 isn't! At this my OH looked at me with a look of sheer panic on his face I told him not to worry they could only see 1 sac in me!!!:rofl: Can you imagine having triplets especially having 4 kids already?! Rather her not me is what I say!


----------



## beachlover1

yey Nickys having a girlie!!!!

I think my DH would collapse if they said we were having 3!! he has this thing about the worlds population and how we have to do our bit and only have 2 grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!

MEN!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

shmoo - glad the scan went well 

Hope you all aren't feeling too bad xxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning 3TL's :D

Feeling ill today, much as I have done all week! Went to bed when I got home from work last night (after gagging in the car on the way home). Need to eat some food but not sure what I want to eat. Clothes are definitely getting tighter, top and bottom. 

No sign of scan appt yet, but I am waiting by my phone for 'that' call and checking the post of course. 

I did, however, get a letter yesterday, from the health visitor (didn't have one last time) inviting me to a clinic to meet her and ask any questions. The letter says that she will visit me and baby at home 11 days after birth (um okay). This first meeting is on 4 Jan at 9.00am. All being well, I will probably go along. Why not eh ;)


----------



## samzi

hey all.

going to look at prams tomorrow - yipee :happydance: i cant wait :blush:

BTW re Ov dates and stuff, i know for a fact i ov'd around about 23rd/24th may, which brought my EDD to 9th Feb 2010, when going for my 12 week scan i got put to the 14th feb 2010. They go by what the scan says as obviously it shows how big the baby is and thats how they work out EED. I bet that Issy will come anytime between 9th-14th feb :lol:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :) the servers have been down so not been able to post til now!

Had a nice weekend. Mil came down to stay and we went into town for lunck and looking round the Xmas Market. Talked about the possibility of her helping out with childcare if the time comes. Watched some of x factor final, I wanted Olly to win (well I say that, but I hardly watched any previous programmes);)

Feeling ok, bit nauseous at times. Lost my ravenous hunger, very strange. I can eat, but I never feel hungry. Not a feeling I'm used to! 

Good luck with your scan today BL (not sure what time it is?) Do give us an update asap and best of luck Hun :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Thanks for remembering Poshie!!

Bricking myself.....got scan in an hour at 10am. Ill post back later xx


----------



## beachlover1

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We have a heartbeat!!!! OMG i was soooooo nervous going in there! she was lovely though, really reassuring and said if i feel jittery anytime just get MW to book me in for a scan...as many as i need to relax! (NHS must be feeling the christmas vibe)

Heart was beating away all speedy. Beans measuring at 7+4 so a day ahead of me.....but OMG at least I know its so far striving for life! She could even see it thru my tummy, not a bloody internal.

So, heres continuing to hope we are third time lucky girls:thumbup: xxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Oh wow that is fantastic news BL! :happydance: What a relief that must be! I can imagine how nervous you would have been waiting to go in then going in. So happy for you! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## samzi

congrats bl! great feeling, seeing the little hb flickering away hey :hugs:

well i didnt go pram shopping in the end, as my mum was ill and couldnt take me, so going this weekend instead!!!

got antenatal class tonight on labour and delivery - should be interesting!!!

happy 31 weeks to me for yesterday :lol:2nd to last box now. eek!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello samzi :D

:happydance: Happy 31 Weeks! It's the home straight now really isnt' it. how exciting! :yipee:

I think you'd best get that pram in !! ;)


----------



## NickyT75

Yay! congratulations Beachlover :yipee: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Beachlover - :happydance::happydance: for you seeing the HB I am so jealous(In a good way though)

Samzi - :happydance: for being 31wks D Day will be here for you before you know it hun. Enjoy this christmas and relax as much as you can hun.

Poshie - How are you feeling hun? Hope you are beginningto feel abit more like normal.

The m/w came rouond yesterday and my OH now says it feels more real now that I have my mat notes and stuff:haha: Bless him! I also went and had my booking in bloods done 5 vials later:shock: never had that much taken in one go before! Also the m/w says she is classing me as high risk at the mo due to me having precancerous cells removed by laser and, that I have had 2 m/cs. Said if there is too much scaring round the neck of the womb it wont be able to streatch enough for me to be able to give birth naturaly so, there is a good chance I will have a booked c-section. I have been referred to the Consultant so, he/she will make the final decision in time so, just wait and hope they will be able to tell me that I can have a normal natural birth.


----------



## beachlover1

so, hows everyone feeling today? 

Im still on a high after my scan...dont get me wrong I know its not over til the fat lady pushes and the baby cries, but its a step further that ive ever been!!!

Nicky...thanks for your kind message!!

Schmoo...must be feeling so real now! lucky you having MW at home!! I have to go to the surgery for my booking in appt tomorrow!

Samzi....another box bites the dust....yey!!!!!!!! 

Poshie...you feeling rough? 

I feel like i have a hangover! couldnt be further from the truth, I sniffed hubbies wine last night and ended up with a watery mouth gagging in the kitchen ;-)

hope you all had a good day!! xx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

its all looking fab in here !!! when are you all starting your pg journals ????


----------



## beachlover1

Mrs Doddy said:


> its all looking fab in here !!! when are you all starting your pg journals ????

Probably month 8:happydance: when I start to relax a tiny bit:dohh: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)

Brave girl getting all that blood taken Schmoo! Sounds like you will be under close observation during this pregnancy which is a good thing Hun :hugs: how are you doing for symptoms?

Yep I'm feeling pretty poo. Not been sick, just feel so very tired and icky. Not got much of an appetite either. I have a bit of a thing for ready salted crisps atm. I hope this is pg related and not something else! I don't have any sort of cold or sore throat. I went to bed for an hour when I got in. I'm considering taking the day off work tomorrow.

Thanks for dropping in mrs d ;) I will start my pg journal up when I've had a successful scan


----------



## faylou

Hi everyone, 

Beach lover invited me to the 3rd time lucky club so I've jumped at the chance to join in and thought I would introduce myself. 

I am 27 and have been married for nearly four years. We were TTC for two years and fell pregnant end of July, turned out to be a BO/MMC diagnosed Aug 09. Strangely enough I got my second BFP in October 09 but mc about ten days later (assume chemical). GP says its just bad luck.

I got my third BFP on Friday and I am petrified, but hoping and praying that this one is ok! I've never made it past 6 weeks so every day counts. 

Just wondered, did you all have early scans? My GP thought it best to wait to see him until I missed my second period, so I'd be like 8 weeks. I would have thought that as a high risk maybe he should see me sooner?! 

Thanks!


----------



## beachlover1

WELCOME!!!!

Yep, I had an early scan this time, having said that in october I had a chemical at about 5 weeks so never got to the scan bit. I also had an early scan in Aug with my MMC, only because I went for a private one as i was so excited, it got picked up then at 7 weeks.

Maybe ask to have one around 7/8 weeks, any earlier and its scary as you might not see much. Mine today was 7+4 and for the first time ever i didnt need an internal! waiting so long is hard but i can see what he means. Maybe just persuade hime to go for a 7+ something??xxx


----------



## beachlover1

5 vials schmoo!!!!....do we all have to have that????

Poshie, i feel rough too...like a hangover as i mentioned! still not been sick since the last week spew!! xx


----------



## faylou

Thanks BL. 
I think my GP is really caring but doesn't want me to get my hopes up. We saw him after 2nd MC and he said when I get my 3rd just relax and don't rush to see him, so I haven't. I suppose its a waiting game now. How did you manage to pass the days?! I am so busy at work but my mind wanders all the time. Maybe I should try relaxation


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya Faylou :hi:

welcome to the 3rd time lucky club some of us have had early scans but it just depends on your care provider really 

im high risk & under consultant care but he told me to go & see him at 8wks the same as your GP said (think thats coz most mc's would have happened by this point so if you get to 8wks there is a better chance of a positive outcome)

best of luck sweetheart :dust: xx


----------



## Poshie

Welcome faylou :D

Your previous mc happened at very similar times to mine and BL's. I'm about 7+3 today and feeling pretty bad.

I went to see doc two weeks ago, who referred me to midwife, who I saw a week ago. She has put in for an early scan and I am desparately waiting for the appt to come through! They say 7-8 weeks is best. 

Best of luck to you with this pregnancy. May you be 3rd time lucky ;)


----------



## beachlover1

faylou said:


> Thanks BL.
> I think my GP is really caring but doesn't want me to get my hopes up. We saw him after 2nd MC and he said when I get my 3rd just relax and don't rush to see him, so I haven't. I suppose its a waiting game now. How did you manage to pass the days?! I am so busy at work but my mind wanders all the time. Maybe I should try relaxation


Once I got my 3rd BFP I just kind of blanked it out for a few weeks. Tried not to think about it. I obviously ate well, took vits etc but didnt get attached or hung up on it. I told no one, not even DH...told him at 6 weeks.

I go for accupuncture and have been put on 5mg of folic acid per DAY!! by the specialist I saw for Recurrent Mc. He said sit back and relax, take each day at a time. I didnt even tell my GP yet!!!! I did speak to MW whom arranged the scan, but this time I have been hardened to the sadness i think and very "what will be will be"...now I have seen a HB i am more than attached though!!!

The one thing i have done differently is THINK POSITIVE!!!!

you will be fine, we are here to listen if you need to chat. x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am sorry to hear some of you are still feeling crappy and sick. Let's hope it goes for you all sooner rather than later. 

beachlover1: Congrats on the scan results! :thumbup:

faylou: I did not get an early scan, my GP said I should but when the midwife called the hospital would not allow it. I did similar to Beachlover, I took my folic acid and ate as right as I could with bad morning sickness and although I tried to stay positive I mostly tried not to think about it. I only came on this site and started thinking about baby related things after my 12 week scan! I know the waiting part is hard though. :flower:

Well, I started to leak milk a few days ago! A while back I had dots of thick white stuff but now it is liquid and comes out when any pressure is applied (including some more fitted tops). I am thinking about calling my GP to get referred to physio because of my SPD tomorrow since if I call then I may stand (a small) chance of getting an appointment before Christmas. Also, I am starting to get excited about my 20 week scan on the 23rd and buying the nursery things and some other bits in January! :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all! Another day girls, another day!!

Well, Bean greated me this morning with a lovely wave of nausea and I promptly threw up! nice.

Omi...leaking milk!!! my sis told me about this yesterday! what a joy to look forward too eh!! Whats SPD? i have seen you mention it a few times but never hard of it!

Hope you all feel good today...another day closer to Chrimbo, and for me a day closer to the sunny shores of Barbados, a week tomorrow!! 

seeing the MW today so kinda looking forward to that. 

Have a good day xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck at the midwife Beachlover! Are you packed and ready for your holiday or do you leave it last minute?

SPD stands for Symphysis pubis dysfunction and basically makes your pelvis hurt an awful lot and makes you less mobile. It generally gets worse the bigger the baby grows and most people end up with a support belt round their hips and crutches and some end up in a wheelchair. It does go between after giving birth up to 6 months after and generally starts at the beginning of the second trimester (don't worry not too many people get it, although it is not as rare as you may thing). I am just glad that I am working part-time this year or I would not manage at all but I have decided to go on maternity leave as soon as I can so 11 weeks before the due date.


----------



## beachlover1

Oh gosh Omi!! as if pregnancy isnt enough to contend with...that sounds painful.

MW appt went fine, she booking my dating scan for 11/12 weeks and they will post out to me. Ill see her again at 15 weeks. Im going to have the NT scan and blods done privately as she said NHS dont do it all. not sure what she meant.

Thats about it really.....still pushing on with the PMA (its pretty hard)!!! xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

It is not nice, but resting really does help so I am just doing as little as I can.

I got an NT scan and bloods done at 12 weeks but not all hospitals do both, some just offer one. I hated waiting for the 12 week scan, it seemed to take forever to arrive but it was so fantastic to see small but formed baby!


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :) sounds like your mw appt went well BL. Did she take lots of blood and ask lots of questions? I assume you have some green pregnancy notes started now? 

Spd can be very nasty. Poor Nicky is on crutches because of it! Must be awful :cry:

Well I have an update. Dh said to chase scan appt so I rung my mw and left a msg. She rang me back to say she's spoken to scan dept who were just about to send me a letter. BUT she said I can ring tomorrow morning and book it over the phone, so I'm pretty happy with that. So I will have my scan date in the morning :D

I will get NT on the nhs (scan and bloods). Mw said I'll still get that at 12 weeks despite this early scan.


----------



## samzi

ooh nice one :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Ace Poshie!!! you will know in the am!! hope its before xmas...sure it will be.

My NHS hosp doesnt do the NT and bloods, just the bloods! poo.....the upside is I will get my results on the same day...negative is its £170!!!!

I have a load of blood sheets to get done this week, my surgery is linked to a shite hospital where i wouldnt let my dog give birth (other than he is a boy), so I have to go to the local health centre for them. HIV, syphillis, sickle cell...the list goes on!! ;-)

OK, todays ailment.....TRAPPED WIND! its bad. if it wasnt something i always had before Id think i was trouble ;-). Its the one that means you cant hold yr tummy in!! grrrrr defo trapped wind, as it eases every so often....any remedies????

Good luck tomorrow Poshie, let us know how you go!!!
xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:dust::dust: sending you all sticky bean vibes

Poshie - yay for the early scan I hope its soon for you 

Beachlover - am jealous of your holiday !!! even though I have just come back from the Dominican Republic !!!!

OmiOmen - I hope that the SPD isn't too bad - make your H do everything ha ha !!

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls. Just rang the scan dept and have a date of next Wed 23 Dec at 2.10pm. I could have had the Monday, but I chose the Weds because it's DH's day off and he can go with me. So, it's not this week as I wanted, but at least it's not too long to wait. I'll be about 81/2 weeks by then. So, at least that's done :D God it had better be good news just before Xmas....


----------



## lil_angel

Hi Poshie....How are you? Great news about you scan :) Least you got it in before xmas....:)

:flower:


----------



## Poshie

I have the odd bout of trapped wind too. Not sure on remedies though! 
I have a new symptom and that's itchy skin. Mainly by bottom and legs, weird!

Yesterday started off okay, I actually felt ok til lunchtime. Then suddenly after lunch, I started to feel ill and tired. I'm having trouble drinking water (strange because I like water). It is somehow making me feel ill :shrug:


----------



## lil_angel

Yeah i have trouble drinking water too! I always drink lots of water at work, but it just makes me feel really sick now. It so weird! xx


----------



## Poshie

Ah so I'm not the only one then lil angel :D It is so weird isn't it? I'm feeling okay at the moment. I tend to feel iller as the day goes on tbh. I have noticed that my boobs aren't hurting much since the sickness started. How's things with you?


----------



## NickyT75

Morning girls :hi:

Poshie thats great news about your scan! :yipee:

Omi - my SPD started at 14wks and got progressively worse so I got the Serola belt & crutches last week which help but im finding it very hard to do anything with them :( & not looking forward to the prospect of needing them for the next 4 months :(

Im seeing the physio again tomorrow so hopefully i'll be able to get a little respite & not make things any worse :dohh: xx


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all!!!

Great news Poshie....it will be good news PMA GIRLS!!!!

I read that itchy skin is normal, its hormones apparently. Yeah my boobs arent as sore at the mo, still sore though but really only running up stairs....i did notice a TINY stretch mark on one of them though WTF.....i slapped on the palmers instantly!!! 

Is it normal for them to feel ok in the morning, then once yr up and away they get progressively sorer? thats what mine seem to be like....like they hate being cooped in a bra!! (Tough s**t boobies)

Water makes me gag! I have to have lemon cordial in it, cant bare it on its own now days! try that method Poshie, might work.

OMI and Nicky, yr hips etc sound really sore, im sorry you guys get SPD.....I thought it was rare....thats 2 i know of already!!

Have a good day all xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Poshie: I am glad that your scan date is sorted. My 20 week scan in next Wednesday too, I could have got it on the Monday or Tuesday too but my husband is also off work that day. :thumbup:

NickyT75: Hopefully we will be lucky and it will go right after birth! 

Beachlover: My breasts are really sore now, I am shocked at how much they hurt and are leaking. It seems that a lot of people on the forum have SPD, I had never heard of it until I wondered what on earth was going on at about 13/14 weeks when my pelvis hurt when I walked (I hoped it would not get worse).


----------



## Poshie

Oo so we have a scan on the same day then Omi :happydance: 

Is anyone else having a hard time with smells/food? It seems that all smells are horrible to me and I can seem to smell everything all the time, especially when I'm walking through town.

I've got my usual nausea and bleurgh feeling now. Every day after lunch it seems to strike. Someone is eating something at a desk close by and the smell is making me feel :sick:


----------



## OmiOmen

:thumbup: Yep, mine is at 10am (I get home from work about 1am that day and will only get a few hours sleep). I feel less worried after hearing the heartbeat again last week but am still worried about any abnormality's getting picked up. I feel like I can't wait until next week now though, I should to see if everything is ok and hopefully find out the sex, I am off work on boxing day and will get to enjoy Christmas (and really can not wait for Christmas tea) and it will be that bit closer to January when we start getting baby things! :happydance:

I am fine with smells now but was really bad in the first trimester. I could smell everything from a mile away and everything made me feel sick. Every time I have being pregnant washing powder really sets me off too. Hopefully it should get better in the second trimester though.


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - :happydance: for your scan on 23/12 I will keep my FX that it is good news and you and OH can have a lovely Christmas. 

Omi - Wow 20wks half way there hun scary thought.

Nicky - Hopefully the physio will help you hun.

I am just really tired and can't get enough sleep!:haha: I am fine with drinking water its my bloody cold that is making me feel sick! Its all the catargh stuff I keep swallowing that makes me feel ill(surely this would have the same effect even if I wasn't preggers as, its really disgusting!) I suffer with terrible trapped wind somedays on Mon by the time I got home I was in pain and my belly looked like I was 4mths gone already! Needless to say once it had left my belly the pain went, belly was deflated and, I felt alot better. OH keeps muttering something about class! I can't help it part of it is his fault too!:haha: My appetite is abit strange one day it feels like I could eat all day but, the next day feels like one mouthful and I am full up! My one constant symptom is peeing loads! My boobs still hurt everyday at somepoint but, nothing I can't handle seeing as, they are rather large(34FF-34H depending on make and style of bra!)so, been putting up with boob pain for along time! Me and OH have decided we are either going to have a really great New Year celebration or, we wont celebrate because we would of got shit news the day before! It will be one or the other for us no inbetween! FX for the really good news just like I hope it is for you Poshie on 23/12


----------



## Reedy

:kiss:will be thinking of you next week when you have your scan huni x x x x


----------



## Poshie

Reedy, thanks Hun :hugs: x I'll hopefully get to start my pg journal after that ;)

Good to hear from you Schmoo! Sounds like you are definitely having some symptoms eh ;) the tiredness is a nightmare eh, especially when I'm at work desparately trying to keep my eyes open!

Girls, this afternoon/evening has been the worst I have felt so far. Very bad nausea, very tired and no energy. I traisped around Waitrose feeling so unwell it was amazing. I used to do food shopping and it would make me so hungry, now it just makes me feel ill. I've so far managed not to throw up, but it's come very close. I wonder how long this will go on for.....


----------



## Wallie

Glad to read you've all got major symptoms going on. They can only be good news. 

Good luck gals with your scans next Wednesday. I can't believe next Wednesday is the 23rd too. Nearly Christmas! I really, really hope that your scans are fantastic and make very happy Christmas's for you.:happydance:

FX gals

:dust:


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

I decided not to go into work today. Had a bad night and feeling blah thus morning. I'm lying in bed, on here with my iPod, gmtv on in the background. I usually feel worse as the day goes on but we will see. Told work I have a headache and possible ear infection. This fits in quite nicely because it's the office Xmas do tomorrow and there's my excuse for not drinking ;) 

So I don't have anything planned and will likely be on here more than usual. 

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## beachlover1

afternoon all, my heaving started before I had my shower today ;-)
Had a shocker of a nights sleep, I have pure insomnia at the mo....my head is so busy when i hit the pillow!

I then spent the morning in operating theatre helping with a knee replacement, when I sOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO had to swallow back the sickness at the smell!! oh god man, yuk!!!

Now im home for a wee snooze as the afternoon sicky shift is about to start...I love being a medical rep sometimes ;-)


Got my bloods this afternoon, and thats me til tomorrow!

Hows everyone else today? Poshie, sorry yr feeling rubbish!! x


----------



## NickyT75

Afternoon ladies

sorry to hear you are feeling yukky Poshie & Beachlover :hugs: there must be something in the air? coz im currently in bed feeling :sick: too :( xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I wish I could recommend something to help with the "morning" sickness but nothing seemed to help me at all.

Well, I managed to sell some old text books on e-bay and used the money to get a bundle of baby clothes. Unfortunately, it is for a boy and I don't know the sex yet! Lol. However I think it is mostly unisex and that only 2 tops and a pair of jeans are for boys and maybe one baby grow which I would probably use in the house anyway if it is a girl. I don't want to get too many newborn sizes partly because they don't last long and partly in case the baby is big, I would have been in early baby sizes (because my mum smoked not because I was early) and my husband would have gone straight into 3-6 months clothes so you can never tell. Anyway, I was so pleased that I had to share. :happydance:


----------



## Poshie

Morning :D How are we all today?

Well it's snowing down here in Sussex. Took the dog for a walk in it earlier and she loves it! 

Back at work today. It's office xmas do later. I'm saying I've got an ear infection (hence day of yesterday) so that's my excuse for not drinking (on anti-biotics) ;) I'm feeling okay at the moment, but then it doesn't normally kick in til later. Still, I'll be driving so I won't be staying late. Working in the morning too.

D-Day (weds) is drawing nearer.........


----------



## Su11

Hey Ladies :wave:

Not 3rd time lucky for me but just stopping by to check on a couple of the girls if thats ok.

Hay Poshie :flower:
glad your doing ok and :happydance: for scan next week hope the week goes quick for you. sure all will be fine. 
sorry you been feelin pants - fx it passes soon :hugs:
Hope you have fun tonight.
:hugs:

Shmoo - Hey lovely.
Missing you lots - fx to see you mon - glad your scan was all good and roll on the 30th dec.
fx to be seeing you monday
:hugs:

All you other lovely ladies :hugs: & :dust: to you all


----------



## OmiOmen

Poshie: I know, I can't believe how fast Wednesday is coming round (the past 8 weeks of waiting didn't though). The snow did not really settle here in Derby so it is more like a slight frost but one of my two dogs managed to somehow get it all over her face on their walk today. I hope you have fun at the works party tonight and I hope the ear infection gets better quickly. 

I am still so excited about starting to finally buy things, it is about all I think about! My Mum and her boyfriend are coming up to visit for two days tomorrow so I finally had to get round to tidying the second bedroom out for them to stay in. So come January all I will have to do is get the double bed to the tip and move the canvas storage into my bedroom and then my husband can re-decorate a bit and the new furniture can go in! :happydance:

While we was out today me and my husband was talking about nursery furniture and an older lady started giving me a dirty look and gossiping to the guy next to her about us. I think she thought we were teenagers which I expected (although more later on when I am bigger) because I look younger than I am but I was a bit ticked off by it. It is just annoying since I am in my mid-twenty's, have been married for 2 and a half years and am starting a family that was planned and we have worked out we can afford and getting judged by the age people think I am gets a bit grating in this situation. :(


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all, u all ok?

I feel like dogs balls today. Heaving all day, sick twice. Knackered beyond belief, but all is good!!! ;-)

2 more days of work, and thats a pooie 2 day meeting, then off to Barbados for me!!!!! YEY!!!!

Omi, ignore people! you know what this nation can be like!! ;-) its awesome to look younger anyway. x

hope you are all fine and dandy and looking forward to the weekend! xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls :) back from my works do, feeling like I've been drinking alot but I haven't touched a drop of course. Think I'm just tired a blah. It actually went ok and I didn't feel too bad. 

Thanks for checking in Su, good to hear from you Hun :hugs:

Schmoo, how are you doing? I don't hear from you so much since your :bfp: hope all ok? :hugs:

Omi, yeah I know what you mean about these first few weeks taking an age! Suddenly it's nearly time ;) as for those people on town....how rude!! People will jump to conclusions and get it wrong I'm afraid. Still, you know the truth ;)

BL, sounds like you're suffering good and proper! Hope it doesn't last too long. 

Have a good weekend all. I'll be on tomorrow morning from work; then I'll be chillaxing for the rest of the weekend :D


----------



## cazd

OMI - that's awful - you should've started talking about your 30th birthday - really loudly - thatd shut them up.

Poshia - is that your scan on Weds? oh - it can't come quickly enough!
As for the snow - our dog loved it - but wouldn't stop eating it :haha:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:hugs: to you all, in a small way :happydance: for you all feeling ick but I hope that you all feel better to have a nice Christmas - Poshie, it seems time is flying by for you...whether it is or not for you ??? 

:kiss: to all xxx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies.

good god i feel absolutely SHITE!!! crap nights sleep, sneezing my head off for hours, now ive got a damn cough as well as a runny nose :cry: Woke up at half 5, couldnt sleep any longer so went downstairs, took my pillow with me, turned the tv on cos i couldnt sleep, watched a bit of crap kids tv. i SWEAR it was better in my day :rofl: then decided right i best try to sleep some more..managed about 2 hours on and off..more tv..an hour-3 hours sleeping then awake again at half 10. 

on the PLUS side, going pram shopping today, going out for a curry tonight (hope i feel better!) and after yesterdays midwife appt and her chasing the hospital re scan, i got a letter this morning :yipee: re-scan to check the placenta has moved etc on 18th jan at 1.15 :happydance:


----------



## NickyT75

Morning ladies :hi: xx


----------



## Poshie

Hi Mrs D :D Funnily enough time seems to be going pretty slowly for me! Getting this far along and sorting the scan seemed to take age. Still, D-Day is nearly here....

Oh Samzi, you poor love :hugs: This pregnancy thing is such hard work! Hope you manage to catch up on some of that lost sleep. Have a great day pram shopping, hope you come back with something nice :D Good luck with that curry!! Nice on the re-scan too ;)

:wave: hello Nicky hun, how are you today? I'm doing ok atm. Just a bit off but not really sicky yet.


----------



## NickyT75

Im much better today thanks Poshie hun :) have been really sick for the past 2 days :sick: so not impressed with the whole "morning sickness" malarkey still hanging around ALL DAY when im almost 22wks! :shock: :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry I haven't been around much but, I just don't seem to have the energy to get up early and go on the internet before I go to work like I did before I got my :bfp: Must try better!!!

I only feel slightly sick if I get too tired and/or too hungry! So lots of early nights(suits my OH as he is a butcher so is working long hrs at the mo!) and eat at regular intervals! Its all good! The ms can stay away that is one symptom I will gladly do without! Better go as I need to get dressed, do some housework and ironing too! Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Shmoo :hi:

glad to see you are ok :) im just about to go xmas food shopping... oh the joys! :rofl: xx


----------



## shmoo75

Sorry I haven't been around much but, I just don't seem to have the energy to get up early and go on the internet before I go to work like I did before I got my :bfp: Must try better!!!

I only feel slightly sick if I get too tired and/or too hungry! So lots of early nights(suits my OH as he is a butcher so is working long hrs at the mo!) and eat at regular intervals! Its all good! The ms can stay away that is one symptom I will gladly do without! Better go as I need to get dressed, do some housework and ironing too! Hope you are all enjoying your weekends.


----------



## samzi

morning!!


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :) my goodness do I feel bad today. Had a good nights sleep but somehow still very tired and feeling like poo. Took dog out for longish walk (very cold) and came back shattered. Preparing tea which normally makes me hungry but today is making me feel awful. I've drunk alot and now feel much worse, argh!!! It definitely gets worse as the day goes on. 

I have tomorrow morning off work which is a nice thought. Then just Tuesday to go before I'm off for the entire Christmas break. I hope I'm not going to be too ill for it. It occurred to me today that i hadn't been for a no.2 since Thursday....went today and i'm very loose! Ugh.

How's everyone else this weekend? Are you enjoying some lovely symptoms too?


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: its funny you should mention number 2's Poshie...Ive actually had 3 today!! :shock: :rofl:

dunno where its all coming from either? :shrug: as ive hardly eaten anything for the past few days coz ive been feeling really sick :confused: xx


----------



## beachlover1

Today I feel ok! feel a bit sick tonight though. Ok number 2s.....didnt have one for 3 days til yesterday, and then had 2 today! weird!

Slept for 12 hours last night so feel fine today, think i slept thru my normal morning queesy feelings ;-)

2 more days of work then its SUN SUN SUN!!!!! yey. xxx


----------



## NickyT75

:rofl: @ us all giving number 2 reports!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Poshie

:rofl: yep, it's all very glamorous in here eh! :D


----------



## beachlover1

Mummmmmm and i thought we were all meant to be ladies ;-) xx

PS morning all!! x


----------



## beachlover1

So hows everyones day been??

Mine has been dull! im soooooooooo on holiday countdown!!

Made the positive and brave step today and made my Nuchal scan appt (14th Jan) and the nuchal blood test, 4th Jan. Its done privately around here and results will be on the same day!! yikes. I thought I would be really PMA focussed and assume the best for the next few weeks.

Not alot else to report, felt fine yesterday...forgot i was pregnant ;-) today feel sick as a dog!! boobies not so sore as they used to be, but sickness is still there!!

Any news anyone? Anyone finished for Xmas yet??

i still havent packed...was meant to be away in a 2 day meeting....had a call 7am today "its cancelled coz of snow" BONUS!!!!!!!! So, anyway, best pack tonight. 

Mummmm question. Vitamin E i know its a no no.....but does it matter if its in sun cream??? 

xxx


----------



## Poshie

Elo BL :) oh yes, you're off to Barbados you lucky girl :yipee: won't it be lovely to feel some sun on your skin. We are seriously considering going to Thailand in feb. A friend of a friend has a house we can rent there. At the moment though, all I can think about is Wednesday ;)

Had a terrible nights sleep last night (as did dh). So shattered today and the usual illness from early afternoon through evening. My boobs aren't really sore anymore; they were replaced by nausea ;)

Tomorrow is my last day at work thank God. I'm struggling to stay awake these days! 

So one day then D-Day...praying for a happy christmas. Dh said if it's good news we can tell the family over Xmas. I'll be 9 weeks.


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Poshie!!!!! how exciting, 2 more sleeps, mummmm ill be away to hear your result....post it anyway and i will read, but cant respond I dont think on my crap phone ;-)

It will all be fine im sure,symptoms are good and thats a good sign!!

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

much love and Sticky :dust: to you lovely ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Reedy

Will be thinking of you tomorrow sweets x :kiss:

Hope you have a lovely christmas x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

My last day before Christmas is tonight and I finish at 12:30am and then have to get home and try to sleep before I get up to get ready for my scan at 6:45am. I am going to be so tired but I am so excited, this time tomorrow I should know everything is going well and the gender! :happydance:

Good luck at your scan tomorrow Poshie. :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Reedy huni :hugs: I hope to report back here some time tomorrow afternoon!

Omi. D-Day tomorrow then! Wow that's a late finish and early start for you?! What do you do for a living? Do you live some way from the scan department then? Our journey from home to hospital will take about 10 minutes thank goodness.

I want to be excited and I kind of am but mostly I am nervous. It will be such a major milestone and will determine the mood for Christmas.

Best of luck with yours and can't wait to hear what team you are on :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

good luck Omi and Poshie....let us know how you go!! xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I was supposed to be at University (as a mature student) but because I am pregnant I put it off a year so am just working part-time in a shop at the moment. I don't drive but hopefully will be doing soon since we think we will have saved more baby money than we need to so can get a car in a month or two and my Dad (who was a driving instructor) is going to give me lessons again, so it was going to be two buses to get there but now we have a lift so I can get up at 7.20am! :D

I will have my fingers crossed for you tomorrow. :thumbup:


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - Wishing you good luck for tomorrow hun and, i hope you and OH get an early Christmas pressie with your LO showing you his/her heartbeat

I am soooooooo ttired today and I have also finished my Christmas pressie shopping today too!!! Yay!!!! All i need to do now is wrap them and get my food shopping on Christmas Eve right early in the morning!


----------



## Wallie

Good luck for tomorrow's scans Poshie and Reedy. I'll be thinking of you both and I'll be eager to hear the good results. FX'd :hugs:


----------



## Su11

Good Luck for 2mrw Poshie :hugs:
will be thinking of u and OH - sure all will be good

:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

Just popping in to wish you good luck for today :hugs: xx


----------



## Poshie

Girls I'm back with some fabulous news :cloud9: We saw our perfect little bean, via abdominal ultrasound and we saw some more detail with transvaginal ultrasound. Today was such a big day and I was feeling so so nervous. We had the same sonographer who diagnosed my BO in July. She remembered me and asked if I minded if she did it. She's lovely and I said no of course not. DH got up close to the screen and had a good look. Pip was on his/her head! Strong heartbeat seen and heard :cloud9: Limb buds present, arterties working, we even saw him/her move a bit. She did the measurements and would you believe my edd of 29 July is bang on what I thought - I'm 8 weeks 6 days. So so very pleased. I had a little cry in there because I was so relieved. What a Christmas present. Thanks for all your support girls.

As promised, I'm going to make a pregnancy ticker and pregnancy journal. I'll still be comig here though of course.

I know there's a long way to go but I believe the statistics say that when a heartbeat is seen at this stage, m/c chances fall dramatically.

:happydance: :kiss:


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I really am so happy for you Poshie!

My scan also went well. Everything is progressing well and I found out I am having a boy! :blue: I was so happy and could not stop smiling although I felt awful when I saw a woman come out upset and go to the loo (presumably needing an empty bladder for an internal) and me and my husband could tell why since we went through it, it was so sad to see.


----------



## Poshie

Hey thanks Omi, such a relief! :cloud9:

Many congratulations on team blue :blue: that must be amazing to see everything progressing well :D There was no-one else there at my scan, but it brought memories back of my last visit. Awful times eh. Still, onwards and upwards! :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

I can imaging it must be and to see something from an abdominal at that stage really must have put you at ease. I guess it will not be too long until your 12 week scan then, do they book it while your at the hospital or will you be waiting for a letter? 

The scan looked a lot like the 12 week one but not as much jumping all over the place. It was nice to find out the sex though and on my scan photo I swear he looks like he has my nose and I hope the nose grows into my husbands because I have tiny features that would look so odd on a boy. The woman did not say anything or change my dates but my husband noticed that he was measuring 21+4 instead of 20+2 so I can't help but wonder if he will be a big baby like my husband was!


----------



## MissyMojo

fab news girls xxx im pleased for you xxxx

much lovve over xmas xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Just wanted to say happy Christmas to you all for tomorrow. :D

(On a side note, the newborn clothes I ordered arrived today and are utterly adorable.)


----------



## Su11

Merry Christmas Girls 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## juju_mom

Merry Christmas!


----------



## samzi

Poshie - so glad the scan went well - i knew it would!! :D


----------



## Poshie

Happy Christmas all :D I know I'm a bit late, sorry :blush: How's everyone doing? I know BL is sunning herself in Barbados. What's everyone else up to? I just got back from visiting my family and I'm knackered! My sister is chuffed that her boy will have a little cousin next Christmas :D


----------



## samzi

Im not doing too bad thanks. We got back ourselves today so glad to be home and cant wait to sleep in my own bed!!!

33 weeks today :happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - :happydance::happydance: for your scan hun. How amazing to see your LO and the HB. Not long until you have your 12wk scan hun. Have you got a date for that yet?

BL - I hope you are enjoying the sunshine and relaxing. See you soon hun.

Samzi - 33wks wow!! Not long until you meet your LO. How exciting!

Sorry i haven't been around but, like you all I have been sooooooooooo crazy busy it is unreal! This is before I have a christmas with a baby! My next scan is fast approaching it is Wed 30/12 @11:45 Me and my OH are crapping ourselves as, I know that there should be something to be seen inside the sac by now. Keep feeling sick everytime I think that we are going to see an empty sac:cry: We've got to have a baby in there this time life can't be that cruel to us surely? Will know soon enough.


----------



## OmiOmen

shmoo75: I have my fingers crossed for you. Not long until the scan now!

I had a good Christmas, not much happened Christmas day other than eating way too much and my husband falling asleep all day. We went to my farther in-laws boxing day and some other family from that side were round there and it was a pleasant evening. Everyone kept saying how much pregnancy suited me which I found very funny since it has made my hair greasy, my face spotty and I looked like I was just overweight and waring dress that resembled a tent! 

We have started to buy clothes now and they all look so cute and we are getting the nursery sorted in the next few weeks so I can't wait for that. My farther in-law has kindly offered to buy the travel system and I think now the 20 week scan is out of the way that people are finally taking the whole thing seriously and getting excited. It just seems so odd that my scans are done now and I am waiting for the big day.


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. Schmoo, I totally understand your fear Hun and will be thinking of you on Wednesday, best of luck :hugs:

Happy 33 weeks Samzi, you're nearly cooked! :happydance:

Omi, how cute getting some clothes :D did you get boy stuff or neutral?

I've been feeling quite off today. Nausea but not sick; went food shopping but I don't fancy anything.

Constipation is pretty bad now. I went 1 week with no bm! My sis gave me some prune juice to try but it doesn't taste good :sick: I think I need to take your recommendation schmoo and invest in some Fybergel stuff. How have you been?

I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow pm just to sign the consent form for the nuchal scan, so we can get that on the system. I have my first proper mw appt next Tuesday :)


----------



## OmiOmen

We got mostly boys but some natural and we have just bought some 0-3 months things today so I can't wait for them to arrive. :happydance:

I have had a horrid headache since last night and am at work tonight! :cry:

Poshie: Sorry to hear your still feeling sick, I do hope it goes by the 12 week mark for you. There is a mild laxative that you can take while pregnant (I have not used it this time but with the second pregnancy my GP recommended it) but I can not remember the name of it other than remembering it begins with an L! I have just noticed that your in the third box on your ticker! :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Omi :) Funnily enough, my mw has written me a prescription for something beginning with 'L' today, when I told her about my constipation. Laxalose or something like that....I'm picking it up tomorrow so I'll confirm then ;) she rang up whilst I was there to book my combined test. It's on Tuesday 19 January at 10:20. I asked about swine flu jab and she said docs have limited stocks and they recommend vaccination after 20 weeks here. I will likely have it then. So I've got my booking in appt at home next Tuesday. I also have an appt with a health visitor to go meet her next Monday. 

Been doing the housework today for the first time in ages (we have a cleaner normally). Blimmin hard work, I tell ya! 

I can't really complain about my nausea I must admit. At least I'm not voming all the time eh ;)

Hope everyone else had a good day and best of luck with your scan tomorrow Schmoo :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Poshie - Sorry you are feeling crappy hun. I really do recommend Fybergel I'm going to start taking it again from tonight as, eventhough I have been today and the last 2 days I still feel like there is more iykwim? Def not the nicest symptom to put up with but, I would rather have that than m/s as, touch wood I haven't had that to date.

Omi - Oh baby clothes. I think I will wait until I have had my 12wks scan before I buy anything. I get excitied thinking of buying clothes and stuff for my baby. Also, can't wait to get maternity clothes too as, I want a bump and I want one now:hissy::haha:

The count down has now begun with regards to my next scan(tomorrow *gulp*)will try and get on here tomorrow afternoon to let you know how I get on. I am sooooooooooo tired still nevermind got 3 days off from Friday so, lie ins everyday I think.


----------



## Su11

Good Luck 2mrw Shmoo - all will be all fine - hope this week goes quick for you :hugs:

Hey Poshie - hope ur ok hunni too - fx sickness doesnt last long - glad u had a good crimbo and :happydance: for booking in appt - lots of :hugs:

Hope all you other ladies are good too

:hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Not sure what time your scan appt is Schmoo, but I am thinking of you and will check back later for your update :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Poshie: I think that is what I used and it was really good, I keep meaning to get some this time round. I am glad your appointment came through, as worrying as the 12 week scan is it is so nice to see everything so fully formed. I think it was after 12 weeks where live for the swine flu jab, I had it a while back and it was fine and I just had a sore arm which is normal for an injections in a muscle. 

shmoo75: I hope everything is going well today! I would not want to rush into maternity clothes, I had to get them almost straight away because of such bad bloating and the jeans are fine but everything else seems so unflattering. Lol.

I love the baby clothes we have got but am surprised that my husband seem even more excited than me to be buying them. We have so much, he is starting on 3-6 months now!


----------



## samzi

weve decided on a different name for our little one. its gorgeous and a bit unusual but we love it. keeping it a secret though :lol:


----------



## shmoo75

Well girls.................. I am offically 9wks+1day pregnant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance: We saw our little baby and the HB was nice and strong 170bpm!!!!! OH thought it was funny that its +1day!!! We are sooooooooooo happy and over the moon its crazy!!!! Now we can have a lovely New year:happydance:


----------



## Su11

Yay Shmoo

made me :cry: again woman - dam bloody hormones lol

so pleased

:yipee::headspin::hugs2::pop::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## shmoo75

Couldn't text you Su as, I have lost my mobile:dohh: Me & OH had alittle cry so relieved and happy it is beyond words


----------



## Su11

its ok hun - only just got your email as been shopping to fill up my new fridgefreezer =0)

oh hun thats so wicked.

3 weeks til next scan too :happydance:

any sign of a journal yet?


----------



## NickyT75

:wohoo: so happy for you Shmoo! :wohoo: xx


----------



## Poshie

Many Congratulation Schmoo!!! :happydance: what a relief eh? Did you blub like me on the scan table? So very happy for you and what a great New Year you can have now :hugs:

Samzi - what's this? Not Issy anymore? What made you change your mind? 

Thanks for dropping by Su :)


----------



## shmoo75

Oh yes I did blub. My hands shot into the air above my head and I started :cry::haha: The scan ladies were worried about me so through my tears of joy and relief I managed to tell them I had had 2 m/c's in the past so, this was the best news ever! They gave me a tissue because silly stupid me forget to bring my own! When OH was called in I held my hand out to him and all I could say was over and over again was, everything is ok, everything is ok!! He told me off ofr crying in the car as he was driving as, I would set him off too and, not good to be crying whilst driving really. I will get preg ticker and start a preg journal in the New Year as, I am about to finish work for this year and, I have to have a kip before getting ready to go round my in laws for a party!!! Will find the time to do this either tomorrow or saturday. How you all have a good time tonight and, I wish you all a very happy new year!!


----------



## beachlover1

Well Ladies, Im back....and a belated merry chrimbo to you all!! Hope you all had a good one!!

it sure looks like its good news all round here girlies, thats great news on the scans Poshie & Schmoo!!

Chrimbo in Barbados was great if a little different. We were all inclusive....oh god drink as much as you can...oh except you cant!!!! ;-) That was difficult, i became apple juice and cranberry juiced out!! The sun was lush too.

I felt ok mainly, I still feel permanently sick though, only sick once on hols though, just heavie the rest of the time. My boobs shrunk one day and i got scared...the next they were back with a vengence though, not really sore now.

Hopefully all is still progressing well, I have a dating scan next tues so time will tell. Im dead on 10 weeks today so heres being positive & the signs look good !! ;-)

Well ladies have a wonderful night, I am at a dinner party and have stocked up on a variety of exciting soft drinks, I will be having a small champers at midnight for sure though!! 

Happy new year to you all......its gonna be a big year!!! xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations Shmoo! :happydance:

I am glad you enjoyed your holiday beachlover. 

I am starting to feel like my belly weighs a ton and like my bladder is the size of a pea, a very squashed pea at that! We got the nursery furniture today but it will not get delivered until Monday though. I have realized that the nursery is going to be quite cramped, the room is not a bad size but we need to put a single bed in there for me as well as all the nursery furniture. :dohh:


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: Finally managed to get my new scan photo as my avatar! :happydance:

How is everyone doing? :flower:


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> :happydance: Finally managed to get my new scan photo as my avatar! :happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing? :flower:


cute pic omi! 

wondering if my new ticker is working yet?!!:wacko:


----------



## beachlover1

yey it is....Keeping the positive vibe going!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Omi and BL :D

Glad to hear you enjoyed christmas in Barbados :) weather was good I take it?how did you find the flight? Hey we have matching tickers!

Ahhh that's a lovely pic Omi :D i'm sure I can see his boy bits you know ;)

I'm ok, usual. Knackered and hungry but don't fancy anything. Cooked a veggie spag bol so going to get that down my neck in a mo. I made a nice lemon meringue pie yesterday and will have some for pud today.


----------



## beachlover1

Hey Poshie!

yeah weather was cracking!! flight was same as normal....although I did use the "im pregnant" line to a) get a decent meal and b) get the extra leg room seats AWESOME. other than that same same as normal!

Poshie, i know what you mean....im hungry and fancy nothing!! sick feeling still there though!! 

Almost back to work time...yuk!!!!! got a scan on tues so bring it on!! xx


----------



## samzi

It might still be Issy, we havent decided yet :blush:

we are going to wait until shes here and decide which name she looks like more :haha:


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey Ladies,, 

Just wanted to pop into see you all and make sure your all ok, i'm happily stalking you lovelies, xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Wondered if you minded if I stuck my head round the corner. I had an early MC aged 16 (I thought it was later but now realise it must have been irregular cycles and very early days) with Drazic, and had an MMC at 10 weeks in November with Edan. We waited for first AF then I caught the same month after an early OV.

Honestly, I am terrified. Hoping to be throwing my guts up soon but just trying to take one day at at time. I am around 5 weeks. 

Huge :hugs: and wishing for healthy babies all round :dust:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Drazic! You are most welcome to join our club Hun :D

I'm pleased to report we are all doing well so far, touch wood. Congratulations to you and best of luck for a happy and healthy pregnancy :hugs:

Feel free to come here to share your fears and joys along the journey. We've all had similar experiences so we can all empathise with what you are going through.

Keep us up to date with your news won't you :)


----------



## samzi

im slightly scared girls.

dunno if you have read my threads in tri 3, probably not but yeah :lol:

anyway ive been on the phone to the labour ward as i think i have a possible uti and when i went to the loo earlier there was pink wheni wiped. i also got some green snot like cm this afternoon and they said it sounds like thats the show...or possibly the start of it :cry:

so as you can guess, im rather worried! got to see how the next hour goes and if i get anymore either green cm or pink/red ive to call them back and they will have me in


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: samzi xxxx massive massive hugs, hope ur bubs holds on for you xxx


----------



## samzi

thanks, me too :hugs:

shes quietened down a bit now so thats not helping my worry


----------



## MissyMojo

aww no, talk to her tell her to give you a wiggle!!


----------



## samzi

she is moving about, just not as much as she has been today and yesterday.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hug: :hugs: :hugs2:


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u dont mind me stalking u ladies? 

i luvz ya's n just want to watch ur journey xx

:hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks so much poshie :hugs:

Samzi, I can see why you are panicking but please try not to. Are they going to call you tonight? -x-


----------



## samzi

Ive got to call them again if i get anymore show. they said to call back in an hour if i have anything else, but whats to say i get nothing in an hour, but then in 2 hours i get some more? 

i think im going to see how i go and if i get anymore tonight, i will call them again


----------



## Drazic<3

Thinking of you hun. Keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Missy, of course we don't mind you stalking us Hun, thanks for caring :hugs:

Samzi, I saw your posts in your journal hun. Sounds like a uti or cystitis type thing. Cranberry juice may help ease it. Hopefully that bit of show will be it til much later on :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Drazic<3: Welcome, this is a fantastic thread and I am so glad that I found it so I hope it is helpful; for you too. 

Samzi: I hope everything is ok with you.

I am starting to feel like over the past few days someone has put a large bowling ball inside me! Plus, I was at work today and was sat thinking about not much in particular and realized that I will be in the third tri in 2-3 weeks and I have no idea where the time has gone.


----------



## beachlover1

Afternoon girls!

Samzi.....how are you? nothing happening I hope!!!!! thinking of you xx

Drazic....seen you around lots! WELCOME!! all know how yr feeling right now!!

YUK work tomorrow...anyone else got that sinking feeling?? but hey on the brightside with anyluck ill only have 6 more months ;-) and for some of you girlies a hell of a lot less!!!

Samzi, like i said let us know how you are getting on xxx


----------



## samzi

im fine thanks :)

no more discharge today or anything like that. just a very active baby playing on my bladder! :rofl: still hurts when i go for a wee, so im getting an appointment at the drs tomorrow!


----------



## MissyMojo

glad things are better for you today samzi

:hugs: to you all from your resident stalker!


----------



## beachlover1

samzi said:


> im fine thanks :)
> 
> no more discharge today or anything like that. just a very active baby playing on my bladder! :rofl: still hurts when i go for a wee, so im getting an appointment at the drs tomorrow!


:happydance:

great news!! x


----------



## cazd

watcha ladies! How're all my preggo friends doing?

I've been playing on here for a while now and I've seen you guys post two fabulous things...

Drazic posted a big sitck pic with tonnes of :bfp:s - its wonderful!
Did anyone see Gavin and Stacey? its just like that :happydance:

And Samzi's got a bump movie!!! 
As a non-preggo lady I have NO idea what it must be like to have a moving bump like that - being kicked all over the place.... its wonderful!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad to hear things are ok samzi!

Well, beachlover I am working part time and my maternity leave was going to start on the 22nd of February but because I had holidays I had to take I will be finishing on the 31st of this month! :happydance: Unfortunately, I am just shy of the amount of time I had to work there to get maternity pay so have to try and sort it out via the government apparently which I did not really want to do. 

My nursery furniture arrives tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## cazd

oooh -nursery furniture!!! is the room all ready to go?
send us a pic when its done xxx


----------



## samzi

I just have the baby clothes/towels to wash and im all sorted :happydance:

gonna get those done tomorrow and get my hospital bag ready JUST incase she decides to come early!


----------



## Poshie

Ello all :D

Exciting times! Hospital bag at the ready for you soon then samzi. Gladthings have settled down from yesterday anyway.

:yipee: for only 6 months at work this year BL! ;)

:yipee: for nursery furniture Omi. We were discussing baby arrangements today. This may sound weird to some but we aren't going to have a nursery straight away. Judging by my sister and how it's worked for her, :baby: will be in a crib next to our bed for a while. We've already got a chest of drawers type thing in which we can put baby clothes and stuff. We will turn the study into a nursery when bubs needs it iyswim, otherwise it will be unused. If we want to move crib it can go in the guest bedroom. 

Managed a bm today but boy was it painful! :shock: so bad I actually felt faint :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

Getting the hospital bag ready must make everything seem so much closer samzi! I have not thought about that yet and it will be the last thing I do I think. I got almost scared yesterday when I realized I will be in the third trimester in 2-3 weeks and thought about labor and birth. :shock:

The room is painted and the curtains put up and things things like that thanks to my very excited husband and he wanted the furniture as soon as we could so will be in a bad mood putting it up tomorrow. The only thing is that because I am sleeping in the nursery for the first few months it will have a single bed in there too so will be to cramped and will not look as nice as I hoped. I shall post some photos when it is done though. :crib:


----------



## beachlover1

Getting exciting girls!!

Well my trauma for today was not a BM but a blood test!! I had my nuchal blood done today ready for my scan next week. I dont mind blood tests (god ive had enough of them), I pressed the cotton wool ball on my arm, got the plaster and left.....next thing I know my arm feels all hot and i feel about to faint! I look down and there is blood spurting all over the floor out my arm ;-) my jumper, shirt and suit jacket were soaked! My vein didnt clot, i must have lost about half a pint, I cant tell you how much blood there was!!!!!!!!! I had to race back in for a clean up, and have spent the day in crusty clothes...luckily black ones.

On a positive note I dont have syphillis, HIV, sickle cell or hepatitis apparently.....;-) BUT i am Rhesus Negative as I thought....grr more injections and bloods im sure!

im so over blood tests!!!!

Hows everyone else???
xxxxx


----------



## OmiOmen

beachlove: What a nasty sounding day. :hugs:

My day is not too bad, my furniture has only just arrived and I hoped it would be here morning time. Hopefully my husband will not loss his temper too much like he normally does when putting furniture together.


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> beachlove: What a nasty sounding day. :hugs:
> 
> My day is not too bad, my furniture has only just arrived and I hoped it would be here morning time. Hopefully my husband will not loss his temper too much like he normally does when putting furniture together.


:happydance: yey it arrived...but what is it about hubbies and furniture making?? it always sends them into a rage....as we stand over them dictating instructions :thumbup: xx


----------



## OmiOmen

He has made up the single bed and I think he is about done on the set of draws. :happydance: I just stay out of the room and try to keep our very inquisitive Labrador away (we have two but one has no interest in anything except food, walking and sleeping) and apparently our kitten does not bother him. Men! :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I can't believe I forgot to say but I saw movement last night! :happydance: I think if I had thought to look I would have seen him move a couple of weeks ago but it only occurred to me to look out for it yesterday. I waited until the time of night when he really gets very active and it feels like he is trying to fight his way out and not only did I see him kicking/punching me and my belly bounce a few times but my husband could see it from the other sofa! :cloud9:


----------



## samzi

ugh ladies. i am feeling SO crap right now :(


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> I can't believe I forgot to say but I saw movement last night! :happydance: I think if I had thought to look I would have seen him move a couple of weeks ago but it only occurred to me to look out for it yesterday. I waited until the time of night when he really gets very active and it feels like he is trying to fight his way out and not only did I see him kicking/punching me and my belly bounce a few times but my husband could see it from the other sofa! :cloud9:


That is so lovely!! im jealous:thumbup:

Samzi....nothing bad?? just usual rubbishness I hope xx


----------



## samzi

nothing major,. im just feeling really rubbish tonight. might go have a bath soon i think, then get to bed.


----------



## Poshie

Oh God BL, what an awful blood test! That is like my worst nightmare, you poor thing. God I hope mine aren't like that! What did you do?! Hope you're feeling better :hugs:

Well done mr Omi, glad he's getting on with things. We have a Labrador too, she's an 11 yo bitch and what's to be involved with everything we do (like yours). 

Sooo here's hoping I don't lose half a pint if blood during my appt tomorrow! ;)

Omi that's fantastic on the movement, that must be surreal to see :D

Sorry you're feeling blah samzi. Do you think it's the antibiotics? Hope it passes soon. How long do you have to take them for?

I've taken some of my Lactulose tonight for the first time. Hope that'll make things a bit easier next time I go ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

We have female Labradors too, a golden grumpy pants who is 9 and a very excitable 2 1/5 year old black lab who loves the nursery apparently. Plus a kitten who we got before trying for a baby, so a full house. Lol.

:happydance: Well, the nursery is done other than cot bedding and things like that! Bear in mind we spent under £450 (and £119 of that was on the draws alone) so it was a budget nursery.

View attachment 55119

View attachment 55120

View attachment 55121

View attachment 55122

View attachment 55123


----------



## MissyMojo

looks very chic babe


----------



## OmiOmen

:cloud9: I am sorry for all the posts and photos tonight, I am just s excited that I feel the need to share I have just sorted out my draws too even though it is 12:30pm! :haha: The first two are our newborn clothes draws and are 2-3 layers think so there are more in there than in looks like (plain things at the bottom and Disney and such on top) and the third photo is how much 0-3 months clothes we have but we don't have the majority of 0-3 coming until the next few days so not much is in that draw yet. 


View attachment 55150


View attachment 55151


View attachment 55152


----------



## MissyMojo

aww wow!!! ur sooo sorted :)


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls. Brrrr it's another cold one. My early morning walks with the dog are difficult I must admit. The sky looked lovely though, all red and orange, wish I'd taken the camera.

Wow Omi, you are looking very organised! Nursery looks fab too and you did well to kit it out on that budget. So could you describe what bits of kit you have there - I see a chest of drawers, a cot and a changing table/drawers is that? No need to apologise, I can understand your excitment, it's an amazing thing :happydance:
We have a chocolate Lab, so between us we have the full compliment of colours ;)

I'm only working til 12.30pm today and then I'm off to do a food shop, then back for midwife booking in appt. She's coming to my house between 2-4pm. :)


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all!!

Omi...great pics.....VERY ORGANISED!!

Haha we have a 3 yr old black Lab called Kiwi!!!! (myhubby is from NZ) he is crazy, nosy, has to be amongst it always, but also sooooooo gentle. im currently trying to be really strict to make him stay downstairs...he has a habit of scampering up and sitting at the top of the stairs. I am going to get a baby gate....I need to start getting him trained for a TOTAL dog hair free zone up stairs xxx grrrrrr they are messy. 

Have a good day!! I have a scan today, i almost forgot, one last one at the EPAU at the local revolting hospital before I have my dating scan at my proper birthing hospital ;-)

Thats me with a scan a week for this week, next week ( private nuchal) and the week after (dating) so im sorted for scans!!!!! ;-) ill let you know whats going on later xx


----------



## Poshie

Wow, lots of scans! best of luck with them all :happydance: Looking forward to hearing the latest update.

Labs are gorgeous dogs, great temperments aren't they. The down side (as you know) is the massive amount of hair shedding! We washed ours (in the shower with DH!) and she shed so much hair it was unbelievable. Her coat is looking beautiful now though. We have a Dyson Animal to help manage the hair, but you can't quite keep on top of it.


----------



## lil_angel

Hey Poshie.....you ok? Ive not been on here for 2 weeks....so much to catch up on. See your scan went well then? Have you got a preg journal now then?? Lil :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Lil angel, that is such a coincidence that you should post! I have literally just posted in your journal! Thanks for checking in :hugs:


----------



## lil_angel

LOL ive just seen!!! Just found your journal too! Posted in there!!!!


----------



## samzi

morning!!

my anti's have started working :yipee: it didnt hurt when i went for a pee this morning :blush: got to finish the course tho which is about a week but yay, no more pain!!! :happydance: and we have snow!!!! it looks so pretty!


----------



## Poshie

:yipee: on the pain free weeing Samzi! :yipee: What a relief! Hope I can join you with that when maybe my medicine might start to work ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I have read and been told that Labradors personality's vary on the color and I was not convinced it was true until I had two and my black one does fit the over-excitable but very affectionate stereotype where as my golden one is more "normal". I hear chocolate lab's are more greedy (which is hard to imagine they can be any worse). The shedding depends on if it is a farm or show bread I think. My golden lab is ridicules with the amount of shedding she does but my black one is not too bad and if I am told right my golden one is a farm bread and the black is a show (although always thought it was the other way round). We are planning on getting a new animal hover before the LO is here, we struggle to find a hover that is actually good enough when Holly is shedding. 

I hate the snow, more so when it becomes ice. :nope:

Glad to hear about no pain when peeing samzi! :thumbup:

I think the reason we are fairly organised is because I was so worried we would not be and it panicked me. We got a pack of baby-grows after the 12 week scan but nothing else until after the 20 week one so we have done a lot in the past two weeks but have planned it for a while. We got the chest of draws (£119), the cot (£79), the matching changing table (£59), the single bed frame (£29), the mattress for the cot and single bed (£39 and £49) and then other bits like the changing mat, curtains, single bedding and rug which came to £448 which is not too bad. I love Ikea though! I can't wait until my next lot of clothes arrive and to start buying my real nappies. :happydance:

beachlover, tell us about the scan and good luck with it. Poshie I hope your booking appointment goes well. :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks Omi. I'm off to Tesco's now minutes then mw appt. I'll check back with a report later.

Haha well I can say that greed is my dog's main issue. She is unbelievably greedy and all she ever thinks about is food. I know most dogs are dustbins to a degree, but I'm pretty sure my dog is champion in that department. There are however, 2 food stuffs that she will not eat (well she'll chew it and spit it out) and that's celery and raw parsnip. Other than that ANYTHING is game. :D That's interesting on the shedding. Our dog is from a show dog line (her sister was at Crufts) and she has a very thick coat. In fact I've not met another Lab with the same. She has a really thick fluffy undercoat (lighter in colour) and a gorgeous dark chocolate coarser top coat. 

That's great work on the nursery, you have definitely done well. :D


----------



## OmiOmen

Have fun. :thumbup:

Her coat sounds a lot like Holly's, I become genuinely shocked that that she can shed so much and still have hair. I am sure people have told me wrong and she is the show bread (she also came from a more reputable breeder than the other) and she has a really big problem with greed! Jet on the other hand can leave her food and pick at it through out the day and has very smooth looking hair that does not malt as much, I would have though she would be a farm bread since she is much stockier.

I can't get into work tonight because of the snow and I live about 2 miles away so would normally walk in when taxis are not running (I only ever got half way through driving lesones at 17 with my Dad who was an instructor so am having to start again in a month when we get a car) but I don't want to risk going up and down hills in snow and ice while pregnant. I'll have to fill out a stupid going back to work for now. :growlmad:


----------



## beachlover1

Dont talk to me about dog hair!!! we have a wooden floor all downstairs...i reguarly see small balls of fur rolling across the floor and as for under the sofa...dont even go there!

Had my scan....all looking good!!!! yey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bean was rolling and turning and jumping about, still dead on the dates for growth...41mm now WOWZERS!!! wouldnt stay still long enough for an accurate HB rate ;-) it was steady and speedy though!

Bean has 2 arms, 2 legs so all i need now is a good nuchal result next week. Poshie whens your nuchal....are you having one?? im having one being 35 when i deliver i thought i better had!! OAP and all that ;-)

Everyone ok today?? xx


----------



## Poshie

Yay for the scan BL, how cool! That means my bean should be a very similar size then, 4cm now!

Yes I'm having the nuchal scan and blood test on 19 jan. I will be 34 when I give birth, but I'd probably have gone for the test mo matter what my age tbh. When is yours then?

I felt shite after I left work today-you know, the usual ill feeling. 

Mw got here about 3.45pm and I was big and brave for the blood tests ;) seemed to take an age though! We filled in my pg notes too and I asked her advice on Thailand. She thinks we should go. So I've booked flights tonight, dh just needs to pay tomorrow then we've got that to look forward to. :D


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie said:


> Yay for the scan BL, how cool! That means my bean should be a very similar size then, 4cm now!
> 
> Yes I'm having the nuchal scan and blood test on 19 jan. I will be 34 when I give birth, but I'd probably have gone for the test mo matter what my age tbh. When is yours then?
> 
> I felt shite after I left work today-you know, the usual I'll feeling.
> 
> Mw got here about 3.45pm and I was big and brave for the blood tests ;) seemed to take an age though! We filled in my pg notes too and I asked her advice on Thailand. She thinks we should go. So I've booked flights tonight, dh just needs to pay tomorrow then we've got that to look forward to. :D



YEY for Thailand!!! when are you going? I love Thailand....I met my hubby there whilst i was on a round the world trip 5 years ago when I had a year out.....oh how things have changed!!

My nuchal is on the 14th, I had the blood taken yesterday for it and they will combine it with the scan so i can have my result there and then! im a bit scared!!!!

yep 4.1 cm MASSIVE eh, yours will be the same....bean was sucking its thumby bit too, v cute!!!!

xxx


----------



## Poshie

London to Bangkok on 31 jan, stay for 1 night. Then off to Koh Samui for 9 nights, coming back on 11 feb. Really looking forward to getting some sun!

I will be having the scan and blood test both at the same appt. :)


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

Omi, your nursery looks gorgeous! and Poshie, your holiday sounds amazing.

Been a bit stressful for us already I am afraid. I started bleeding yesterday so went down to A&E and they checked my cervix (well, HE did. Poor lad. Felt WELL awkward!) and took swabs, took bloods and told me it was too early for a scan (even though I had one with Edan at this stage) and to call on Thursday. Blood was very red and in my knickers, but slowed off to brown by the time we left hospital. I have booked the week of work to relax. 

So, being me I ignored them and called the EPU this morning and they said. "Are you sure your only 4 weeks?" and I said "Urrr no, I am around 6" - The bloody Gyne told them I was 4 weeks even though I told him my cycles had changed :grr:, no wonder they wouldn't scan me! She said I had enough HCG in my system that they would expect to see something on the scan, so I am back in that horrible room tomorrow morning. I am so scared, really was wishing and hoping for a boring pregnancy. 

Just hope bubs is still going strong :cry:


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad your scan went well BL and that your appointment went well too Poshie. 

My 0-3 month clothes finally came today! :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, Drazic I hope that everything is ok. :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi drazic,

I did post on your board post, but I really hope all is ok and its just one of the blips we have to go through!

It does sound more promising thats its stopped now, just lie down and relax and let us know how you go!!

thinking of you....god I hate first tri!!! I want to sleep and wake up at the end of it!!!!! xx


----------



## samzi

goodluck tomorrow katie :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Drazic, I'm sorry to hear you are having to go through this :hugs: What a scary scary time. I will be praying that this is just a little blip and your scan will come back A OK. It's good bleeding has stopped and that hcg levels are good. We will all be thinking of you and sending very sticky vibes your way hun :hug:


----------



## samzi

Thailand sounds fab poshie! so jealous :lol:


----------



## beachlover1

today my hi bebe doppler arrived...I hate it already! i stuffed it back in its box ;-)

Cant use it, all i can hear is a woosh and my own heartbeat and text messages coming in too......

Anyone else used one? xxx

xx


----------



## Poshie

Oh that's a disappointment BL. I'm afraid I have no experience of them at all. My midwife said yesterday it's too early to do hb, but she will do it at 16 week scan. I know that's ages away though! I'd be too nervous to do it yet tbh, just in case it didn't work. It'd stress me out ;)


----------



## beachlover1

yeah, i thought it would be early but im a bit dissapointed.....but certainly not stressing out about it, I thought i would, but it bugged me more than anything. I saw the HB yesterday and im no nurse to find these things anyway ;-) whats more when bean is only 4.1 cm, its heart must be MINUTE!!!

Might try later if im bored more out of curiosity.


Hows everyones days? i just got back from accupuncture, my weekly chill out!! xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I never got a doppler, I had read too much about how it can be hard to find the heartbeat and I did not want to panic myself and and although my MW tried and succeeded to find the HB at my 13 week appointment I know some don't even try until after 16 weeks and they have better equipment and experience. I think I was lucky because I felt movement at 13+1 and real kicks by about 16 and not long after that it was almost all day everyday so I feel reassured by that now. Good luck in getting it, I think you must be close because the wooshing is supposed to be the umbilical cord I think. :thumbup:

I have just sorted my 0-3 month clothes into draws and looking at everything we have I can tell that we went over board with the amount of clothes we got. I can't believe I have 3.5 months to go and am finishing work on the 31st! Because I only work part-time at the moment I am doing over-time to give me something to do but by February I will have all day to do not much to do at all. I really hope the nesting instinct sets in and that I have the energy to do it. :dishes:


----------



## Poshie

Hello Omi. I think it's probably easy to get carried away with baby clothes and end up with loads! Still, at least he'll be well turned out eh. 

So how come you're finishing work so early then? Sorry if you've said before, but I can't remember. I will be working as normal for as long as I possibly can. I'll save up some annual leave and take that on normal pay, before then going on maternity leave.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi girls!

hows all today?

Drazic..i saw your post!! Im pleased for you, fingers crossed, rest up and chill out!!!!

I had my first "I need" moment today......it was a burger king. I actually drove to the drive thru, got there and felt really sick. Ordered my chicken ball things, drove to the car park, was overcome with sickness and threw up then scoffed my chicken and threw up again! that was my first REAL bout of hardcore morning sickness! i felt rank.

Feel fine tonight and im off swimming. im also SOOOOOO over this weather, im tottering along like a granny incase i slip!!!

xxx


----------



## samzi

i have been needing a kfc for months but still havent had one. i wonder if i can persuade my mum to drive me to it on Saturday :rofl: i cant drive and shes coming round. the nearest kfc is about 5 miles away!

ive had to get the substitute (but nowhere near as good) from the chippy across the road that does a lovely chicken burger!


----------



## OmiOmen

I decided to take the full maternity leave which is on the 22nd of February because I was suffering badly with SPD although it has improved so much since picking the date. On top of that I was told that I had to take my holidays which got added on top of the maternity leave so my end date is the 31st of this month and to finish 2 hours earlier for the last 3 Saturday shifts (which is nice because a Saturday drags). Half of me feel relived because I keep thinking I will start to feel more pregnant than normal soon but half of my thinks that I feel normal now (well, other than feeling like I have a bowling ball inside me and getting tired easily) and am going to get bored. :shrug:

I feel like the only pregnant woman without a craving, lol. It always seems to be the first thing people ask about and I have non.


----------



## Poshie

Now that's uncanny, I have a burger king craving too BL! Trouble is, the nearest one is 10 miles away! We have MacD but that won't do. Won't be trekking to bj in this weather though.

I get ya on the maternity leave Omi. That is a long time - do you have a list of things to do over that period?

Yes, congrats to Drazic on her positive scan today :D


----------



## OmiOmen

I expected to have a lot of things that needed doing but all the big things like the nursery are done. I have a couple of things to buy and to write a birth plan and get a hospital bag packed at some point but not much else. I need to sort through all my pre-pregnancy clothes and only keep the ones I love and may fit back into (I have not fit into my size 8-10 clothes for a few years so I don't know why I kept them) and throw the rest out. I think I will try to de-clutter the house a bit too. I am going to get so bored! It is funny because my original plan was to work until 6 weeks before my due date (and I guess would have still been if I had never got SPD). Because my SPD has improved I am going to have to talk to my midwife and see if I can still join aqua-natal classes and see if she will allow a home birth in the hope that now it is just mild pain that the worries are not there. If my MW will allow a home birth I guess that will take some planning and aqua-natal classes would give me something to so once a week and I guess I would have time to swim once a week too which I keep meaning to do but can never be bother to do. 

Unfortunately it also makes the most financial sense to leave early because (not including over-time which I do a fair bit of when ever it is going) getting 90% of my wage is about the same if not a tad more than I get once transport costs are taken off. Actually I should be getting a car next month and my Dad (who used to be a driving instructor) will be giving me lessons and I need to pass at least by October because they are changing the test and the law so a newly past person can only have one person in the car at a time for the first year. Hopefully my Dad will have enough time when he is not at work to get plenty of lessons in. Plus, my husband is sort of a pig so I am never short of cleaning to do, lol. :wacko:

Did I miss a post by Drazic or was it in another thread!?!? YAY about the good news though. :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

yeah Drazic posted in the main forum, had her scan and bubs looks fine, and a HB!!!!! she has to take it easy but so far so good.....im sure she will be back to update us x


----------



## OmiOmen

:thumbup: I am glad to hear that all is well.


----------



## beachlover1

Evening all!

How are we all today? any news other than we are all freezing!!!!!!!

Im good, had a bit of a bobby bonus today. Took a sneaky quick skive to visit a mate on mat leave today. Her mate was there....whom also happens to be a MW (perfect timing). Anyway obviously as you chat, my pregnancy came up and she asked about it, out of politeness I guess. Told her about my stupid doppler and asked how to work it....she said dont bother for a few more weeks, and we had a laugh at how crap i was at it. Got hers out the car and showed me beans HB!!!!!!!

Awesome, beating away....and kicking she said ;-) Two checks in one week...sweeeeeeeeet!


Whats every doing this weekend??

xx


----------



## Poshie

Ah how fab BL :D what a bonus eh!

I'm ok thanks, got home safely. Very tired tonight, just vegging on the sofa, watching 'Enders.

Dh made me laugh, he came downstairs and said to me "I can't find a buggy with an electric motor' ;) he's half joking! He's apparently been looking for a suitable travel system. Quite out the blue for him and made me smile. 

Nothing planned this weekend, apart from lie-ins. Also, cleaner didn't make it so we're going to have to do the housework ourselves! :rolleyes:


----------



## beachlover1

oh man!!! what is it with cleaners at the mo????? ours didnt make it.....hardly ever does!! cleaning for me tomorrow too poshie!

Oh poshie.....good to see im not the only RH- one in the camp!!

Chilling in front of the fire having just scoffed a small dominos pizza.....im turning into a little greb!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Sorry girls, I suck and my head has been in a muddle! Saw bubs with alot of pushing down on my tummy but she couldn't be sure of seeing the heartbeat so asked me if I wanted an internal (why not? That hospital have shoved an assortment of other items up me poor foofoo in the last week!) and we saw the heartbeat right away. I could really see it this time too even though bubs was so tiny tiny, measuring 5+5 and slightly under what I expected but totally plausible dates and right for my HCG levels.

Got to go back in another two weeks and take it easy between then and now but things are looking good so far. 

Thanks for all your kind words. Chuffed to hear you are all doing well :)


----------



## MissyMojo

glad you girls seem to be doing all ab - fab :) 
Love :hugs: and :dust: to you all

love ur stalker xx


----------



## faylou

Hi everyone!
Sorry I haven't posted on here in weeks. I have been LTTC and then suffered two miscarriages in 2009. When I found out I was pregnant for the third time I was so pleased but petrified. I have tried not to post too much in the forum until I knew things were progressing. The good news is that I had my 8 week scan yesterday and all was super, I am measuring a few days further on than I thought and also the little one has a strong healthy heartbeat! I cried when I got home with relief! The only thing is, I thought I would be able to relax now, especially as I lost both other pregnancies at 5/6weeks, but am now worried that at my 12 week scan they may find a problem....there is just no relaxing is there!? xxx

Hope you are all doing well! I look forward to posting in here more regularly now xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Hi Faylou.....just replied to a post of yours!! Great news, really pleased to hear it went well. I dont think the worry ever goes, im about to have my NT scan on Thurs and am really scared!!!! Welcome back!!

Missymojo....thanks for your kindness, you really deserve to get your BFP sometime soon!!! xxxx


----------



## faylou

Hi BL, 
Thanks! 
Good luck with your NT test, am sure it will be fine. The % are quite low. I also saw a really touching thing on TV yesterday, apparently a little boy with Downs has just won a modelling contract with Next. He was on the TV showing off the clothes and looked lush. His parents said that people shouldn't be so afraid of Downs. It certainly made me think twice about it all. 

Just wondering BL, when did you tell all your family and friends? Not sure whether I should tell now my scan went so well or whether to wait until 12 weeks? 

xx


----------



## beachlover1

im waiting until my NT results on Thurs. Its my dads birthday on thurs so im hoping i can give them an awesome pressie!!! I have told 2 friends and my sister, thats all. The friends because i needed them to be on the no drinking alibi over xmas!!!!

I didnt want anyone knowing til 12 weeks after the last two sadnesses!! especially mum...she would have not enjoyed the news, just been so nervous for me. this way she can be relieved and excited...no anti climax!!!

I would wait....its only 3 weeks! you have done 8 and then you can tell them with real positivity....and they wont worry for you!! I say ONLY 3 weeks...by god the last 12 have DRAGGED!!!!! xx


----------



## faylou

Thanks BL, you are right, I've come this far! I told my mam this time round, she is a nurse so it helps pull strings with scans etc if I need her too. She has been mega nervous for me and the baby, she cried when I told her everything was ok yesterday! She thought maybe wait until 12 weeks too to tell everyone else. Its hard because you want to scream it to the world, but at least we have this forum and each other xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls. Welcome back faylou and many congratulations on your scan.:happydance: I had my first scan at 8w6d and I cried when we saw pip and heartbeat, it's such a relief isn't it. The past few days though I'm worrying again whether all will be well at my 12 scan. Like BL, I'm having the combined test but my measurement and blood test take place at the same appt. I'm petrified tbh. Yesterday I didn't feel as sick as normal which makes me worry. I know symptoms can come or go but that doesn't relieve the stress. 

We had the first scan on 23 dec and decided we'd tell our immediate family over Xmas. We won't officially 'go public' until our 12w scan on 19 jan, so a week this Tuesday. 

It's great we all have each other and fx we will all be 3rd time lucky :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hey Poshie, I had a few days in Barbados where I didnt feel sick AT ALL!!! I got nervous, then one night, i threw up and have felt rubbish ever since. To be honest we are almost at 12 weeks now....my book says we may start to feel a bit less sick now!! I wouldnt worry, im sure its all fine!! 

Poshie if you can, get your blood test done a few days BEFORE your NT scan, that way they will have the blood results in when you are scanned and will give you the results there and then.....no waiting!! thats what the private ones round here all advise anyway. I cant bare to wait even an hour longer than i need too ;-)


----------



## OmiOmen

faylou: The worrying does not stop! I was told I would get an early scan and didn't so I wanted to run out of the 12 week scan by my appointment when I was in the waiting room. We felt so much better after that but even at the 20 week scan we was still worried. Now I am worried because I have no more scans. I have to admit I told my family and close friends because for me they would have known if something had happened so I though I may as well.

You all seem to have cleaners! I had thought about getting one for just once a week but the idea of someone in my house creeps me out a bit. Is that odd!?! :shrug:

I am glad everything is going well for you all. I am just so sick of the snow now and want it to stop so I hope the forecast for tomorrow is wrong. At least I have two days with no work/over-time and I feel tiered and achy for some reason so am going to do very little. :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Happy Monday Morning all :D I managed to drive in to work today, it was slow but I made it. I'm more worried about DH as he has to drive our other car which has a brake binding in today as it's going to get fixed. I'm waiting to hear that he made it in okay. That car is rear wheel drive, so not what you want in these conditions.

Anyway, I'm feeling okay at the mo, as per most mornings. Not alot else to report so far today. Hope you all had a good weekend :D


----------



## Poshie

Hey girls, it was very quiet here yesterday, hope you're all doing okay? A week today is my next scan and I have the morning off work especially. When's everyone else's next milestones?


----------



## OmiOmen

You should get a nice clear scan photo next week then! :happydance:

I have being so tiered recently, I don't know whats wrong with me but I feel like I could sleep all the time! I guess my next milestone is going into the third trimester in a week or two. I guess there is not a lot left to happen now since I have no more scans, have felt and seen movement and just have the really uncomfortable stage to look forward to.


----------



## Poshie

Ah hello Omi, I'm not alone then!

Thinking about it, I have posted my 8w6d scan in my pg journal, but I didn't post them here. If you (or anyone else) is interested, they are on page 14 of my journal (link in my sig).

Yes, you would expect to see some significant growth between that scan and my next one. In fact I will be 12w 5d next Tuesday, so should be good. I am excited, but I'm also very nervous. Just hope pip has done all the required growing in that time and is continuing to flourish in there.

Yes, 3rd Tri for you soon, wow! It's going to get tough on you physically and emotionally I would imagine. Have you thought much about the birth itself? What are your plans?


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

had a crap nights sleep, but made up for it today :lol:

Ive got my last ever scan on monday to check the placenta has moved. hope to god it has! Its another excuse to see baby again too, i cant wait :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Love the scan photos Poshie, one looks like your LO has a bow on their head. I bet the 12 week one will be really clear, just make sure you drink plenty of water before hand. I got really clear photos but felt like I needed to pee myself and because I was there so long and he was not co-operating and by the third scan I had to pee and the photo I got was not as clear. I did not feel too tired in the first trimester and yet am feeling it now.

I have not got a birth plan written yet but have a good idea of what I want. I want to attempt a drug free birth and am still hoping I might be allowed my home-birth. Although am a bit worried about panicking one of my dogs who is very compassionate. I also now think I want a natural third stage and to wait until the cord has stopped pulsating before it is clamped. It is funny because I am only now starting to get scared about the labor and birth part. 

Samzi, I hope the scan goes well and shows the placenta has moved. 

Unless the midwife picks up any problems my last scan was the last one so I am probably going to get a 4D scan on my birthday in March. I don't want to have to wait so long without a scan to look forward to, but I will be in my 30th week around my birthday so it is as late as they recommend before they get too squashed up to get a good 4D scan.


----------



## Poshie

Oo last ever scan eh Samzi, well lots of luck! Hope that placenta has obliged and moved out the way ;)

A scan for your birthday sounds like a perfect present Omi :D


----------



## minime2009

beachlover1 said:


> Heres me....1 MMC followed by a D&C in August and a chemical in October. BFP 5 days ago!!! Scared to death this time, but I just POAS, a digi one after a hour of holding my wee in....in the afternoon too (WTF am i thinking) but oh joy of joys it has moved to 2-3!!! I certainly didnt get that with my chemical last month. So, heres hoping its a sticker this time!! Im not out the woods by a long shot, but I only made it this far last time so things are looking brighter. I do have tummy cramps though...but we shall see.
> 
> Heres to 3rd time lucky!! x

Hi hun, congrats on your BFP I didn't realise!! I just got one too so joining this thread :thumbup:


----------



## minime2009

Hi guys

Would love to join you!

Am 33 (just lol). Started TTC in February last year. Had a chemical in May and fell pregnant again straight away but had a MMC in August and had D&C. Don't think I Ov'd until December and just got another BFP!

Here's hoping!


----------



## Poshie

Ahh you made it, welcome minime :) we are a friendly bunch of girls who have all had similar experiences. Feel free to rant and rave and much as you like, we understand.

I'm also 33 (but in my case, not for much longer!) you may have read my first post which tells you more about me :)


----------



## minime2009

Poshie said:


> Ahh you made it, welcome minime :) we are a friendly bunch of girls who have all had similar experiences. Feel free to rant and rave and much as you like, we understand.
> 
> I'm also 33 (but in my case, not for much longer!) you may have read my first post which tells you more about me :)


Thanks for the invite  I did read your post and loads of the others so feel I knowa bit about you all!! Know Beechlover from loss forum and we were mailing each other for a bit of support after our MMC so nice to see a friendly face!!

Have my docs appointment in the morning


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: & :kiss: to you all and some super sticky:dust: too

much love ur stalker xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Ah that's cool that you know BL :)

Good luck with your doc appt, let us know how you get on won't you ;)


----------



## beachlover1

hi all, been away with work and just got back and now the internet is down and i have to use my phone which is rubbish.....and i cant do paragraphs! Sounds like all is well with everyone which is good. I am fine, other than a bit sleepy. Sickness easing a bit now too! Hey....Welcome minime. Great that youre here, such good news! fingers crossed for you. One more day til my nuchal....getting a bit nervous! X


----------



## OmiOmen

Welcome and congratulations on the BFP minime! How is the pregnancy treating you so far? Good luck with the appointment. 

Beachlover, I hope the nuchal stuff all goes well. :thumbup: I did not even get my numbers back, just a letter saying low risk. 

I have not long since got back from work and am so tiered and achy, I don't have to get up particularly early for work tomorrow but I feel like I could sleep for a day! Did I say that on my two days off I slept for 19 hours and only woke up to pee and for an hour to eat!?! :blush: I don't know whats wrong with me. :shy:


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls.

Drove to a meeting for work today only to be told no-one could make it so it's postponed! So wasted a morning.

Got a letter from the NCT offering my antenatal classes. I have been recommended them as opposed to the free nhs ones. Anyone else done / considering doing these? It's going to cost £200 so not cheap. That includes a years subscription to the NCT. DH thinks we should and it should be good for meeting other couples.

Had a major nosebleed about an hour ago! I didn't know until DH told me :rolleyes: It's over now but I now feel bleurgh. 

Best of luck BL, we are thinking of you and waiting for your update :hugs:

Looking forward to hearing how your doc appt goes MM :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Good to see smiles all round :) I am still counting down the days (and wishing away!) my next scan next Thursday. I have my booking in with the midwife today which is positive and I am trying to keep looking forward rather than back. So, reached my second milestone at least! Third milestone will be the scan the week after and can't really see past there right now, but it's little steps of progress.

Love and :hugs: to you all -x-


----------



## beachlover1

Afternoon all, computer connection working for now anyway!

Drazic, hang in there....every day is another day down!!

Poshie, are you finding the sickness is easing slightly now? mine was yesterday and day before. First thing this am it was awful but gone now thank god!! Im thinking about paying for anti natal classes, hubbys not keen to go at all....I think maybe for number 1 it might be a good idea!

Nuchal scan tomorrow at 9am, the bloods were done the other week so I will know by 10am......all cross your fingers for me!!!!!

Hey guys, I was thinking.....wheres Schmoo these days?? not been here in ages has she? hope all is ok!!!

xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hi BL. Yes I was thinking the exact same thing about Schmoo. As it happens, I know another lady on here who knows her so I will try and get some info from her I think. Hope all's okay.

Not long til scan now! Part exciting, part scary eh?

Funnily enough BL I was contemplating my nausea only yesterday. I would say it probably is easing up a bit (I still suffer pm not am) but my appetite has improved this past week. I will worry though when I feel okay for a whole day!

Yes, I was quite surprised actually, but DH said he'd come to a couple of antenatals. The first and one of the last I think he said. That's fine by me. To be fair, he's away for a couple of them anyway.

That's some sleeping session you got in there Omi!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi all:wave:

Sorry I have been AWOL recently but, where you guys are suffering big time with m/s I am suffering from major tiredness!!! Get home, eat, wash up/stick in dishwasher, shower and then off to bed! Hardly watch any TV in the evenings now and, weekends have to have an afternoon kip or, i am falling asleep by 9pm:haha: Roll on 2nd Tri when, FX should get some energy back.


----------



## Poshie

Aha, hello Schmoo, good to hear from you :D I posted in Su's journal just now asking if she knew where you were! 

Sounds like things are going well. I've been drinking loads of water this afternoon and feel really fat. I'm getting a bit paranoid that people at work might start to notice.....

I'm in bed earlier than I used to I must admit. 1030pm for me, whereas I used to go about 12. I find if I've had a knackering day (walking the dog and shopping for example) then I am ready for bed when I get home. It really doesn't take much to knacker me out these days :rolleyes:

So Schmoo, when's your next scan?


----------



## OmiOmen

I hope everyones morning sickness starts to go soon, I thought mine never would and now I can't stop eating. It seem like a few scans are coming up, so I have my fingers crossed for all of you. :thumbup:

I thought about the antenatal classes that include preparing for early parenthood, but decided not to go for them since me and my husband work different hours so it would be hard for us both to attend them and they would have to be close (in our village/small town) rather than in the city center for me to bother going regularly. Plus DH thinks that the 4D scans are a waste of money so I don't want to push my luck, lol. If you go to them keep us updates as to what they are like.

I have not long since got back from work and am about ready to go to sleep! I am not at work tomorrow so I dare say I will sleep too much and not get up until late. I thought I was supposed to have more energy now, not less! :sleep:


----------



## beachlover1

SCHMOO!!!! good to see you back, I was wondering where you were. looks like all is well....GREAT!!

Well, only the night to go now......ill report back tomorrow! cross yr fingers xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls xxxxxx


----------



## beachlover1

morning all....and its good news from me. Had the nt scan and blood results. Risk came back as 1 in 8186 so im pleased with that. All other bits and pieces looking good so far too  ill relax a bit now....until the next time! They put me at 12+4! Got my nhs booking scan on monday so ill get an official date then. Hope yr all good today....at last the snow is going! X


----------



## Poshie

Ahh that's excellent news BL, so pleased for you :happydance: A sigh of relief there definitely and another scan to look forward to soon :D


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I am glad to hear you got good results. I also noticed you both are at 12 weeks today! :thumbup: I know this board says 13-14 weeks is the second trimester but I always think of it at 12 weeks.


----------



## OmiOmen

How is everyone feeling? 

My breasts are now leaking a LOT and I feel like a cow. I can decide if I need to wear breast pads at work tomorrow at work or if I will be fine. :shrug: Plus, when it had started a while back it was only a tiny amount every now and again and was either really thick white dots or a tiny amount of clear ish liquid and now it is becoming a gloppy milky substance. Sorry for TMI, I just feel gross and did not expect for it to be flowing out of me to this extent until after the birth.


----------



## samzi

great news bl!

im feeling ok now, but earlier when i was out i was getting heart palpitations and my chest hurt. all gone now though thank god!


----------



## Poshie

Oh Omi that doesn't sound pleasant Hun. I can't imagine what it's like to leak milk. Sorry I can't offer advice, just support :hugs: are breast pads disposable? Do the sit inside your bra? I've heard the 'feeling like a cow' expression before actually. Hope it doesn't carry on all the way til birth? 

Hi samzi. I've had a few palpitations, maybe heart working harder I guess. Oh the joys of pregnancy eh? ;)

I'm feeling pretty pants tonight...I have got a cold for the first time in ages and it's making me feel bleurgh :hissy:

I've been studying my tummy and I'm pretty sure I have the start of a baby bump now (started this week). When did you girls start yours?


----------



## samzi

Thank god im near the end, i cant wait now. ive had enough :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not sure if my milk is just coming in super early and will carry on or if it is just a lot tonight and will come only every now and again. Yeah, the breast pads are disposables that you stick in your bra (lucky I have some that were set aside to go in my hospital bag) but if this carry's on I think I will invest in some of the ones you wash. It seems like tonight there is enough to feed a newborn. 

Glad they did not last too long Samzi. I had some a few times and put it down to the heart working faster too.


----------



## Drazic<3

So pleased for you BL :hugs:

I have got myself in a terrible state today ladies! I have been feeling so sick everyday and today, hardly feel sick at all. It's over isn't it? It's going wrong again. :cry:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Drazic, please try not to worry :hugs: I have moments like that too, when I worry if I feel ok. The general consensus seems to be that it's normal for symptoms to come and go. I lost my breast tenderness at about 7 weeks which worried me, but then a week or so later we saw pip on u/s. You have another scan next week and I'm sure your mind will be put at ease. :hug:


----------



## beachlover1

oh drazic.....I have replied to you in another thread of yours, but ill say it again......its so normal to get symptoms coming and going!! remember you hormone doubling rate decreases so yr body gets used to the hormones and your symptoms slack...then it doubles again and you have a few more rubbish days and so on, until finally about now when the placenta kicks in when im feeling a wee bit more normal....sometimes ;-)

As i said, I didnt even begin to be sick til 8 weeks or so! all i had was one sore boob at 6 weeks. My sickness has come and gone since then, some days i feel SHOCKING, 2 days on hols over xmas...i suddenly felt revived and bricked myself!! the next i was gagging my guts up and really chuffed!! EVERYONE is different, some feel rough, some feel great, each day is different. Worry is not good!! think positive!!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. Feeling better today, was just such a bag of hormones yesterday. Thanks so much for all your support :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## beachlover1

its what we are here for....replied to yr forum post about yr CM!! ;-) xx


----------



## minime2009

HI Everyone

Hope you are all well!

Have been manic at work so haven't been online as much as normal.

Had my docs appointment on Wednesday who said there is no reason why this time shouldn't work out and I had two different types of miscarriage before. Chemical and MMC.

Am still feeling positive and it definitely just feels different this time.

Told my family last night who are all over the moon (again, bless them lol) and can't wait until September although it does seem ages away!

Symptoms, well not too many but more than the first two which is great! Have had nausea but at night time when I get into bed - very annoying lol. Heartburn and tired and sore boobs on occasion. Other than that I feel grand!!

Hope you are all well! :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

sounding really positive minime!!!!! fingers crossed for you, you really deserve it! i had the MMc, then chemical then this little bean if you remember and so far things are good! long way to go yet but looking good so far!! x


----------



## minime2009

:hugs:


beachlover1 said:


> sounding really positive minime!!!!! fingers crossed for you, you really deserve it! i had the MMc, then chemical then this little bean if you remember and so far things are good! long way to go yet but looking good so far!! x


I know, you're doing really well!! I can't wait to get past 12 weeks! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

its scan day tomorrow :happydance: i cant wait to see bubs again! also im 36 weeks today according to all my scans ive had :happydance: and 37 weeks on tuesday by my Ov dates :lol:


----------



## beachlover1

good luck with the scan Samzi...hope LO is all ready in the right position to get moving!! ;-)


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) it's a big week for scans! Samzi tomorrow, me Tuesday -anyone else?

Minime, I feel the same about this pregnancy, it 'feels different'. I didn't truly feel pg though til about 7 weeks when my nausea started (never had that before). Then if course seeing pip at first scan helped make it feel more real too. Can't believe I'm going to see pip again in 2 days :happydance:

hope everyones had a nice weekend. I worked half a day yesterday and have been out with dh and dog for nice walk in the sunshine today :D


----------



## beachlover1

Helo everyone.....yep ive been scanned today, my first official scan from the hospital i hope to give birth at. SO, my official due date is 27th July according to them....13 weeks tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Poshie, your turn tomorrow...fingers crossed, i know its yr nuchal!!!!

Samzi...how was yours? all good and ready to go i hope!!! xx

Other than that, very un eventful...im in Edinburgh from weds on conference so thats good! few days off work really.

Hope everyone is well...x


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :)
Sorry BL, I got all confused as I know about 3 ladies having scans today and forgot you! Oh so you've been moved forward a couple of days then....I wonder if my date will change after tomorrow.

Feeling quite ill today (after hoping last week that it may be in it's way out-typical!). Had a horrid dream last night that I had my scan and there was 'a problem' and I had the oh ended there and then-wasn't very nice feeling to wake up with :cry: still, that was just a dream and reflects my worries I suppose. Feeling hopeful and excited now ;) Appt is at 10.20am and I've taken the morning off work. 

I hope your scan went well Samzi :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Good luck for the scans girls. I have one on Thursday to see if the MC threat is over and bubs is still growing. I am feeling better today which made me panic like Friday then I read back through your comments and remembered this isn't the first time! Roll on September! :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: my ladies xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

I'm back from my scan with good news. All looks perfect :cloud9: Pip was very active, strong heartbeat, limbs, brain, abdomen, hands and feet all present and correct :D nuchal fold measurement fine at 1.5mm. Had blood test too and I'll get my result from my midwife, by phone, in 1 week. Pip has grown alot since last scan and moving around so much that my pics aren't great! Looked perfect on the screen though and I can't believe that baby is inside me :D


----------



## samzi

so glad the scan went well hun :happydance: :hugs: its amazing how much they grow in the space of a few weeks isnt it :cloud9:

my scan went well yday, the placenta has moved and baby is in the best position for delivery i got told!!!. so its just a matter of time.


----------



## Poshie

Hi Samzi and thanks :) That's great to hear everything looking good with you and now the countdown begins! :happydance:

Oh and the midwife said my placenta is sitting nice and high (not that that means much at this stage I suppose).

Yes it is amazing how much they grown. This time pip has arms, legs, feet and hands! :D


----------



## beachlover1

Yey Poshie with that great nuchal fold scan!!!...mine was 1.7mm, so very similar. My placenta is now posterior they say (i was tols it was anterior???) so im happier with that whatever it means...ill feel bean kick quicker than anterior. ;-) 
And Yey Samzi....little one is ready to rock and roll, pack those bags.....im jealous!!!xx

All good here, nothing to report, not much nausea now...how about you Poshie?? the bin made me heave my guts up and so does coughing, but no morning wretching anymore.

THINK im 13 weeks today...ill check my ticker!!

Drazic....not long to go til that reassurance!!!! 


xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Excellent news about the scans girls, I am over the moon for all of you. Send some of that happy scan vibes my way for Thursday! :hugs:


----------



## samzi

bags all done! except i need to put a few drinks in one but other than that :yipee:


----------



## MissyMojo

poshie samzi and Beachlover - whooo for you girls :) sending you luvz n hugs

Katie, thurs is gonna be fine, remember i'm ur hope mentor and only a txt away xxxx


----------



## beachlover1

Missymojo.....yr so kind!!! I really hope its your turn really soon!!!!!xxxx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh hey, Drazic, im away in Edinburgh from tomorrow so wont be online til Friday.....all is crossed for you for Thursday, wishing you sooooooooooooooooooooo much luck, im sure all will be great!! xxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Thanks girls :) Best of luck for your scan tomorrow Drazic, we'll all be thinking of you and sending sticky vibes :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I'v not got on for a few days but am so glad to hear about all the good scans. Poshie and beachlover, your about ready to move over to the second trimester board now! Samzi, are you more nervous or excited now? 

I had a midwife appointment on Wednesday and it went well. It was my 24/25 week appointment and I am weighing the same as my booking in appointment but the MW said not to worry since my LO is growing fine and my bump is getting bigger and I seem healthy. I thought I was losing a bit of wight but was not sure since my belly was getting bigger but I feel relived that she said there was no need for me to be gaining much wight. She also gave me some cream made for breast feeding mothers and it is making me feel a bit less sore, although my breasts as a whole still feel full and achy and are leaking. :thumbup:


----------



## minime2009

Hi girl, hope you are all well. Haven't been on much as sooo busy at work this week!

Am starting to have a bit of doubt about everything. I have been so positive and don't want to lose that feeling but also don't want to tell anyone how I feel because all everyone keeps saying is "lots of people have 2 miscarriages and will have perfectly healthy baby, don't worry it will all be fine".

I don't feel like I have many symptoms at all compared to some of girls that post :-( My nipples are more horribly sensitive than sore, boobs not sore every day but get occasional pains in them, nauseous maybe 75% of evenings but have never been sick. Think Im more tired than normal in the evenings but not every evening. Am just starting to panic for my early scan in case I have another MMC :-( My symptoms aren't wildly different than they were last time. SOme days have a lot of twinges and back ache but then some days I don't feel pregnant - at all!

Sorry girls think Im having one of those days and the only place I could think to post where people will understand is here. 

I will be 8 weeks 5 when I have my early scan and it's back in the EPU where I had all the other problems and I don't want to go back.

Sorry, I guess I just want to know if everyone feels this way? Is not having loads of symptoms bad.

:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Minime, a lot of people have no symptoms and have very healthy pregnancy's so I would try not worry about that and by the sounds of it you have quite a few. All I had in the first trimester was what felt like period pains that turned into clear stretching pains and very bad nausea and sickness and had days when I did not feel pregnant at all. It is defiantly normal to feel that way after two m/c's and for the first 12-13 weeks I spent all my time trying not to think about being pregnant at all because I was so sure it would happen again. The first scan will be hard, I did not get an early one this time but my 12 week one felt awful and I wanted to run out of the place. I hope everything goes really well at the scan, not long to wait for it now! :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

I agree with Omi. You have got symptoms hun (you read back through what you've put and you'll see you have). I haven't had sore boobs or nipples since 7 weeks. I have afternoon/evening nausea since then but have never vomited. I had my early scan at 8w 6d and saw our healthy pip. I'm sure this will be the case for you you know. I felt exactly the same as you, I was dreading going back to 'that place' and was sooo nervous and tense. I also know that no matter what anyone says, you will be nervous. This is totally understandable but you are pregnant and the odds are on your side. Plus you are a member of the exclusive 3rd time lucky club and we have a 100% success rate so far ;)

Hi Omi. Glad all went well at your appt and the mw is not concerned about your weight. I know I'm further behind than you but I haven't put on any weight yet. I think it varies from woman to woman as to when and how much weight you put on. In some ways, I'd say it's lucky if you don't put on much weight (as long as bubs is okay) as there'll be less to lose afterwards!


----------



## minime2009

Thanks so much :hugs:

I even had myself wondering if I was thinking so much about symptoms that I had imagined them!

You are both very sweet and cheered me up a bit! Fingers crossed I keep the 100% success rate!


----------



## samzi

Omi - im more excited atm, but i know once im in full swing il be nervous as hell :lol:

been having some period pains today and im 37+ 3 by my dates. bet il go overdue though!


----------



## beachlover1

Hi girls!!

Back from being away with work!

Minime....what you are feeling is TOTALLY normal!! especially after 2 MCs. PLEASE dont worry, yes you do have symptoms 1) you feel sick 75% of evenings...I was only sick 2 times at about 9/10 weeks, didnt feel sick all the time, and sometimes it lasted 2 mins then left!
2) yr tired!...i have never been tired really, no more than usual!!!
3) yr nipples are sensitve!!...mine never have been!
4) yr PERIOD has not come, you are not bleeding, you are not in pain.

Please be reassured by this, everyone is different. i was speaking to a work mate last night whos 21 weeks, she has NEVER felt sick, never had sore boobs and never been tired!!!!! shes doing well!

Once you get that scan you will be reassured, but we have all been back to "that place" and survived! you will be fine....we have 100% success touch wood. Big hugs xxxxxxx

Everyone, hope your all ok...its the weekend at last!!!!! xxx


----------



## beachlover1

ps I just noticed my ticker moved up a box!!! ;-) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I had to ask samzi, now I am getting near to the third trimester the worry is just starting to set in a bit. 

Well, 13+3 is defiantly officially the second trimester! Did it go fast or slow for you? The first trimester seemed to drag for me. 

I am not too worried about my weight now the MW said it is ok. My hope is that I don't gain loads now so I will not have much to lose. My breasts were totally fine until a few weeks ago and now are really uncomfortable and I am producing colostrum at a ridicules rate, I feel like I could feed 10 babies already! Lol. It is so gross! I think I had more symptoms in early pregnancy the first time but the "morning" sickness was worse this time and thats all.


----------



## samzi

no worries, i didnt mind you asking :hugs:


----------



## minime2009

beachlover1 said:


> Hi girls!!
> 
> Back from being away with work!
> 
> Minime....what you are feeling is TOTALLY normal!! especially after 2 MCs. PLEASE dont worry, yes you do have symptoms 1) you feel sick 75% of evenings...I was only sick 2 times at about 9/10 weeks, didnt feel sick all the time, and sometimes it lasted 2 mins then left!
> 2) yr tired!...i have never been tired really, no more than usual!!!
> 3) yr nipples are sensitve!!...mine never have been!
> 4) yr PERIOD has not come, you are not bleeding, you are not in pain.
> 
> Please be reassured by this, everyone is different. i was speaking to a work mate last night whos 21 weeks, she has NEVER felt sick, never had sore boobs and never been tired!!!!! shes doing well!
> 
> Once you get that scan you will be reassured, but we have all been back to "that place" and survived! you will be fine....we have 100% success touch wood. Big hugs xxxxxxx
> 
> Everyone, hope your all ok...its the weekend at last!!!!! xxx

Thanks hun. I have been doing so well being positive but just the past 24 hours have been a struggle. You have all helped though :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome back BL :D how was your trip? :yipee: for weekend and :yipee: for moving up a box! 

Had a fairly strenuous morning starting with a dog walk, followed by cleaning my car inside and out. Hard work I can tell you ;)

Watched a sky+ programme, the first I've ever recorded and yep it worked fine. Lazing around this afternoon and now thinking about 2nd dog walk and cooking tea. 

Not long til you see you see your bean minime :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

just popping in with somee supersized :hugs: and giant box of sticky :dust:


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls,

I suck - sorry I haven't updated. Everything was grand. I was so expecting bad news but there was the little heartbeat. They don't want to see me in the EPU again so trying to be brave and to push through until my NT on 22nd Feb. That feels like FOREVER away! But we will get there. 

Minime, please don't panic. You are just behind me and I was exactly the same. It's only in the last week or so my sickness has really stepped up loads! My boobs have never really been sore, unless I squeeze my nips which would probably hurt anyway :dohh: - I know it's so hard, but chin up :)

Love and :hugs: all round -x-


----------



## shmoo75

First time in ages that I have had a chance to get on here!! I'm so busy at work I don't have a chance to get on here!!

I am very glad all so far has gone well with everybody's scans. I have my official 12wk scan tomorrow at 12pm then, I have my blood test which, I will get the results of by 11/02 when I next see the m/w. Me and OH are starting to fret again as scan day is approaching. I know the chance of something going wrong once you have seen the baby and its hb is drastically reduced but, as I have also had 2 m/c's its hard not to think the worst. I am sure everything is fine. Will let you all know once I am back home from the scan.


----------



## Poshie

Good to hear from you drazic and so pleased your scam went well :) milestone no. 1 under your belt now eh. We all have to start somewhere and that first scan being positive is as good as it gets :D I know what you mean about 22 feb being ages away....my next scan is in 7 weeks and that seems like an eternity! 

Hey schmoo Hun, great to hear from you, I have been wondering how you've been doing :hugs: best if luck for your scam tomorrow, we will all be thinking of you and waiting for your update. How are you feeling symptoms wise these days?


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: girls xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) I got a call from my midwife with my combined test result and the good news that I'm low risk at 1:6354 so I'm very happy with that :D no more testing for me! I now have my 16 week mw appt in mid feb (will ring next week to book a date) and she'll do the heartbeat and results of all my bloods. Then it's 6 weeks on Friday til my 20 week scan, when hopefully we'll be finding out what flavour pip is ;)

Symptoms wise I'm feeling a bit better tonight. Even got hungry early.....ok so it was thinking about a burger king, but I haven't felt hungry for anything for ages! I had the same craving the other week but I still haven't had one ;) none local so :shrug:

So how's everyone doing? Any important events scheduled for this week?


----------



## beachlover1

great result Poshie!! thats another hurdle done and dusted ;-)

No news here, no big week for me! Tell you what though, other than still gagging at the bin and recycling bin smells , being VERY tired and never going for a number 2.....i dont feel prego anymore!! I get occasional stretches in my tummy, and pulls when i cough, but i dont have that sore boobs/nausea anymore. Its a bit of a lull really, not that keen as it not very reassuring!! I hear LOs HB on the doppler at a nice healthy 157-160bpm so im not worried, just wondering if its normal?? How you feeling Poshie?? your same dates as me 

Hope all are feeling well?? anything else to report?x


----------



## Poshie

I'm to scared to try a doppler myself.....I'd stress myself out big time if I couldn't find a heartbeat and spend the whole time worrying! Having said that, I sometimes don't feel like I'm pregnant now as symptoms are easing, so that's a bit stressful too ;) I'm still not quite back to normal but I am better than I was. Wednesdays seem to be the worst day of the week for feeling ill, so I'll see how I feel tomorrow! 

I'd say I'm getting more tummy feelings going on than ever. It's pretty much every day that I'll get pulling, stretchy, type things going on now.

Do your work know your pg yet BL? Mine don't but I'm going to have to say something at some point soon to be fair to them.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey everyone,

Hope your well, I'm fine in a kind of "what was that, ouch, no wait...wind." sort of way! The nearer it gets to when I lost Edan the more of a wreck I become, but I figure that there is no point getting a private scan at that stage - better to save the money for something beautiful for bubs. See, trying to be positive?!

Love and :hugs:
-x-


----------



## beachlover1

yeah Poshie work know now, thought it fair really, so they can look into mat cover for me. Ill ask my MW how much stretching I should get when i see her next week. THe worst stretch is when i sneeze!!! ouch!

Drazic, good on you!! glad to see your keeping positive ;-) xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Good girl Drazic, PMA is the way forward! ;) 

So will your work need to get hire someone in to do your work? I'm not sure what they will do for mine. They may distribute it out between other people here, but I'm not sure.....I need to tell them soon really.


----------



## beachlover1

yeah work get a bank nurse in to cover my job....even though Im not a nurse, im still clinically field based so to speak. Sell in operating theatres...I work for Johnson & Johnson.........free baby products coming my way ;-)

hey re bump bands Poshie, get yourself onto ebay!! there are loads on there about £5, I got a few black ones for work.....they are perfect and cover up a multitude of chubby looking bumps!! my waist is just big now, not really a bump yet, except when i wear a swimming cozzie!!! 

its weird putting on weight, i went on a massive diet and lost 2 stone to get down to a slim 10....now im in size 12s in just 15 weeks!!! went on a website though today that calculates the weight gain you should have during pregnancy, it said my weight gain so far was spot on! ;-) x


----------



## Lol78

Hi ladies!
Glad to see you are still going (as a group I mean, not literally!!). 

Can I join you? There are a few of us in pregnancy loss who are all hoping for third time lucky.

Little tiny history - me, dh, 31. TTC since May 08. Finally managed to get pregnant after 1 cycles last year but lost our beautiful little boy at 22 weeks. I was happily pregnant again in December, this time after just 2 months TTC (phew!) but that was all over very quickly - a chemical at just over 5 weeks. That brings us to now. I managed to conceive immediately after my early miscarriage and I'm now about 6 weeks. I had a scan Tuesday (only external) but it just showed a "gestational sack", no bubs yet. I have another scan in 2 weeks, so just praying that that little sack won't be empty again then and we'll see a heartbeat. 

It's reallly scary when you know how much can go wrong at any stage, but I want to try to just relax about it all (easier said than done of course!!).

Glad to hear you are all doing well. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome Lol. Funnily enough, I just posted in your journal and said do come over here. You will find all the girls here are very friendly and can totally sympathise with what you are going through. Different girls are at different stages, we have a good range. I'm pleased to say we are all doing well and will be here to listen to your trials and tribulations along the journey :hugs:

BL - Thanks for the advice re bump bands. I will defo check out ebay ;)

Haven't heard from Omi for a while, hope all okay with you?


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: my ladies xxxx


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

wow, i cant believe i am 38 weeks on sunday! :yipee:


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello and welcome Lol78.

Glad that everything is going well for everyone. Well, Samzi they say the birth should fall 2 weeks before or after the due date so it is getting to any time now for you! :thumbup:

Sorry I have not been on in while, my husband decided to switch to mobile broadband and although the dongle is mobile the broadband barely connects! It always seem to work for him and when I use it it keeps disconnecting. :growlmad: I am doing ok, I was really worried about two days ago because I did not feel him move all day though. I managed not to worry too much but he really gets going about 5-6pm and I had still not felt him hours later so began to panic and and was getting more and more ready to call someone but at 10:30pm I felt a tiny kick and then a few more after that. Since then he seems to to be kicking but not as strong so I can feel him moving but not see limbs poking an inch out anymore and I keep wondering if he has changed position or something. Today a woman with a newborn baby was walking into the toilets while we was out for lunch and she said "this will be you soon!" and made my day! I have felt more overweight than pregnant but she could tell it was a bump and made me feel so much better. Plus, I got some bigger bra's today which are far more comfortable and and booked myself in for a hair cut on Monday. :happydance: I have felt so gross recently, my hair is greasy, my skin is too dry, my belly is big and my breasts are uncomfortable and leaking all the time so I am hoping getting my hair cut and colored will make me feel a bit more normal again.


----------



## beachlover1

hi all,

Welcome Lol78....heres to 3rd time lucky for you!!

Oh Omi, a trip to the hairdressers always makes us feel better! it does me anyway...once my roots are done I feel a brighter person!!

Samzi, the clock is ticking big time now, bet you are soooooo excited!

Hows everyone anyway...other than leaking boobs? ;-) xx

All fine here, its real limbo time isnt it 14 weeks stage?...I dont feel or look prego, sickness has gone and now im just waiting for my bump to appear overnight ;-) i have a tubbie roll kind of thing at the mo, no waist either anymore which looks strange! I have my 15 week appt with MW next week, so im looking forward to feeling it all be "real" then!!

Im not sure, but i have been having these little "slug flutter" feelings in my lower tummy every so often, im wondering if its the first movement feeling...or just trapped wind (prob the latter LOL), but its still a bit early to feel motion I guess.

Oh well, Friday night is here at last!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxx


----------



## samzi

I sure am, i cant wait :happydance:

had the mw today and it went fine as usual, baby is 3/5's engaged now so on the right track!


----------



## OmiOmen

BL, I felt little flutters at 13+1 and would say that you can probably tell that it is not wind if you have never had a feeling quite like it before (after all we all have had trapped wind at some point before). I know what you mean about feeling in limbo at 14 weeks, I feel like it now at 25 too, I think the few weeks when you change trimester feel weired for most people. 

Samzi, I'm glad to hear you had a good appointment. I already can not wait until my due date gets close! Lol.


----------



## Lol78

Hi everyone!
I'm so glad I have this place I can write a few things down. I just can't bring myself to make a journal yet and I can't keep posting in LTTTC - it's not fair. So, I'm feeling quite sick and tired today :D. Not as much as last time, but then I'm less than 7 weeks, so I won't go wishing for sickness too much - I hated it last time!!

It's so nice to hear how everyone is getting on all at different stages.
Beachlover - I remember that stage, it's quite worrying isn't it?! I remember being really glad to go to midwife appointment at 16 weeks and listening to heartbeat because I didn't really feel pregnant at that stage. 

Samzi, I'm so excited for you. It actually made me cry when I read that your little one is 3/5 engaged (I'm kind of emotional right now!!), It sounds really stupid I guess, but it's just the thought of getting to that stage and hearing everything is on track and going well, it's fantastic. 

Omiomen - It's great when people "recognise" your bump isn't it?! I can't wait to have a proper bump again. 

Poshie - hey hun, so glad I can join you. Glad to hear it's all going well. 

My tummy is popping already. I have just come back from an all inclusive holiday but seriously, my tummy is already looking pregnant. I was about 12 weeks last time it was like this. Oh please, please, please let me get there. I so badly want this baby. 

When I went for my scan the other day, there was a woman going into the labour ward - the receptionist asked if she was a birth partner and she said yes. I was so jealous that someone was giving birth at that time to what I assume was a healthy baby. I was really upset (stupid, but like I say, I'm emotional!). Dh said to me, you'll be there soon. I just don't know if I can believe it. I'm just so scared and can't see it happening for me. I soooo hope it does.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to you all xx x x x x x x x


----------



## Amos2009

Hi ladies....Can I join your group? Just found out today I am pregnant again and I am praying the 3rd time is a charm. I am very early- AF is not even due yet (I don't think- my cycles have been so messed up since my last loss!)
How do you ever not stress out when it's happened to you twice before???? Anyone have any good advice???


----------



## Lol78

Amos2009 said:


> How do you ever not stress out when it's happened to you twice before???? Anyone have any good advice???

I'm still trying to work that one out too! Let me know if you ever find out. Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months for you.


----------



## beachlover1

Amos I just PMd you....i am so happy to see you here!!!!

You will stress out, but all I can say is everytime is different and look at some of us on here...some are out at almost due date now, some 20+ weeks and some of us 14+ weeks now, we are all (touch wood) going ok!! stay calm and think positive, having a baby is really a numbers game, I truely believe the first time for you and I was just nature being cruel....and the second, well it was just too soon after the first!!

we are all in the same boat..so chat to us anytime!!! xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :wave:

Welcome Amos and many congratulations on your pregnancy :happydance: I remember you from our time in mc section :hugs: I'm not pretending it's easy, but we have to have some PMA to get through this emotional journey and pray that we will be 3rd time lucky. Sometimes I find it difficult to take my own advice, but hey, we have to get through this. I'm proud to say that all the members here are doing nicely. ;)

Lol, I feel the same way. I still can't imagine it will be me giving birth, holding our baby. I haven't got to that stage yet. I am at the same stage as BL and I am now anxiously waiting my 16 week mw appointment and pray that we can hear a heartbeat. God I'm going to be sooo nervous as she starts trying....

You can be rest assured that all the ladies here can sympathise with your worries and concerns and it's great to be able to chat with people who know.


----------



## beachlover1

Oh and Amos/Lol...try not to read too many of the negative/worrysome posts on here, they can be quite upsetting and have a negative impact. I found when i read them, i just stress that might happen to me etc.....like no HB at 15 weeks etc, its just makes me wonder too much and freak out. Does that make sense? before I came on here I had no idea so many things could go wrong, and to be honest as much as i like the support, I was once quite happy being oblivious! Too much knowledge can be a bad thing.

I know people need support, we have been there too, and I try to give it when I can, but I find it a much more positive place being here rather than in the main forum. I know that sounds selfish, but several MCs on the trot can really knock yr confidence, and you need to be positive right now.. xxx


----------



## samzi

hi ladies, how are we all today? x


----------



## Poshie

Ah hello Samzi, you haven't popped yet then? ;) How are you feeling?

I'm feeling okay. Fairly normal, which worries me slightly! You know how it is.

BL - Am I right in thinking you have a doppler? I am considering buying or perhaps hiring one (a friend on here does) sometime after my 16 week appointment. I know nothing about them. Which one do you have? Is it easy to use?


----------



## samzi

nope, im still here! :lol:

im going to go overdue, you just know it :haha:

feeling ok thanks, finally got my hospital bag sorted so just have to wait now! 38 weeks tomorrow, i cant believe it :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie....yep I have a doppler. I have 2 thoughs on it....I hate it but its reassuring to say the very least!!!

I have a Hibebe bt200, you can hire them off anawiz I think. Easy to use.....get the gel with it too, switch it on and off you go!! It is good to be honest, I have a little listen at bedtime for 30 seconds and off I go to sleep. It easy to use ONCE you get the grasp of it, and appreciate that its difficult to find LO at first.

I had a MW listen to the HB for me so I knew what to listen for....there are a few wooshes and chewchewchews down there! ;-) Once you hear it once...its easy to spot and the Hibebe unit flashes a heart on the screen with a HR once you have a HB NOT the placenta.

Its helping me get thru this drag of waiting for my 20 week scan, and not yet feeling movements!

I wonder how stressed id be if i cant find the HB though...thats the problem!!

xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Samzi....almost time to get eating curry, baby dancing for Britain, eating pineapple, swimming, drinking raspberry tea and googling anything else that will make baby come on time!!!!! ;-)

My accurpuncturist said there are special forbidden places to be avoided during pregnancy as they bring on labour, but once I am at that 40 week mark....ill be there getting pricked right left and centre ;-) xx


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to you ladies,
hope your all doing pretty well

Luvz ur stalker xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Girls, 

Can I join?? I'm really hoping its 3rd time lucky for us, not sure how I wuld get through another loss.

Lil history on me, Me and DH got married in May last year and I fell pregnant in June, I was scanned at 10 weeks, and was admitted to hospital for suspected eptopic, I had laraposcopy and ERPC (I wasn't eptopic, was missed miscarriage). I had spotting and very short cycles until November last year when I fell pregnant again (Vitamin B-Complex really helped with spotting). I sadly miscarried 3 days after Christmas although I had a feeling from the day the found out that it wasn't going to work out.

I'm now pregnant again, no AF since last M/C and I'm out of my mind with worry, I can never imagine making it to 12 weeks, let alone ever holding our baby. I have decided that nothing I can do will change the fate of what might happen, I'm almost trying to forget I'm pregnant and cannot talk to DH about our baby until I know everything will be ok.

I'm keeping VERY busy for the next few months, we have a few weekends away booked and many things to look forward to so I'm taking everyday 1 at a time and just pray that this is our time.xxx

Will be nice sharing the journey with other people in the same position.xx


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks everyone for your warm welcome! Poshie- I also remember you from the mc section...I remember you and Beach getting your BFP's and I cannot believe that has been 14 weeks ago. Crazy how time has flown. 
Beach- I think I read just about everything that can go wrong during a pregnancy during my last two losses, so I am definitely steering clear of those conversations this time. I think it just made me more nervous and worrisome and I am NOT going to do that this time. (Yeah right- hahah) Well, at least I am going to try :flower:

Congrats to everyone here!!!


----------



## beachlover1

Sassy Welcome!! I remember you from MC section when I had my MMc in August, so its great to see you here now!!

I did what your doing...forgetting im pregnant this time round, at the start too. I didnt tell anyone other than DH, and other than do all the things I was meant to do, i went on as normal until I had an early scan at 7 weeks...then I told my sister and that was it until 12 weeks!! i just decided what will be will be!

Just think positive, have a positive attitude and look ahead not back. We, so far, touch wood have a good record on here, so maybe 3rd time is a lucky charm for us all!

any days you have a down day....or an up day!...we will be around to listen!

xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Amos2009 said:


> Thanks everyone for your warm welcome! Poshie- I also remember you from the mc section...I remember you and Beach getting your BFP's and I cannot believe that has been 14 weeks ago. Crazy how time has flown.
> Beach- I think I read just about everything that can go wrong during a pregnancy during my last two losses, so I am definitely steering clear of those conversations this time. I think it just made me more nervous and worrisome and I am NOT going to do that this time. (Yeah right- hahah) Well, at least I am going to try :flower:
> 
> Congrats to everyone here!!!


heee heeee errrrrrrr not sure the last 14 weeks have gone that fast for me:wacko: but at least they have gone!!:thumbup: xxxx


----------



## OmiOmen

It is nice to see so many new faces. I don't think you will stop worrying and to be honest I think it is normal after two losses. I got through my first 12 weeks mostly because I did not stay positive or negative but tried to live in denial until the 12 week scan at which point I really freaked out. But thankfully the 12 week scan went well and then I finally calmed down right up until the 20 week scan when I got really scared right before it again. But for me the second trimester was almost worry free (and thankfully went fast) but now I am just into the third trimester I keep worrying about what can go wrong again. 

Well, today was my last day at work before my holidays are starting and then onto maternity leave! I sort of think I might get bored and then think about how much I need to do and keep thinking about things like aqua-natal classes and such. My back hurts so much today though so I am feeling quite thankful right now. I tried a new shampoo and conditioner today which made my greasy pregnancy hair better which sounds like such a small thing but I feel better now and really am so excited about getting my hair cut (small things, lol). :thumbup: I have slowly started my hospital bag and buy something each time I go to the shop. Unfortunately, I am at that point where I don't fit into the second trimester board at all but the third trimester board seems so far away and scary too.


----------



## Lol78

beachlover1 said:


> Oh and Amos/Lol...try not to read too many of the negative/worrysome posts on here, they can be quite upsetting and have a negative impact. I found when i read them, i just stress that might happen to me etc.....like no HB at 15 weeks etc, its just makes me wonder too much and freak out. Does that make sense? before I came on here I had no idea so many things could go wrong, and to be honest as much as i like the support, I was once quite happy being oblivious! Too much knowledge can be a bad thing.
> 
> I know people need support, we have been there too, and I try to give it when I can, but I find it a much more positive place being here rather than in the main forum. I know that sounds selfish, but several MCs on the trot can really knock yr confidence, and you need to be positive right now.. xxx

You are so right, I have just scared myself silly reading a thread about blighted ovums. It's not a great thing to read when you are 7 weeks and have only seen an empty sac so far and have a week and a bit to go to worry about whether there will be anything in it next time!! But the girls on loss support forums have been my lifeline for the last few months, so I still go in there. I still can't bring myself to go into first trimester. It's like I'm in denial somehow.


----------



## Lol78

Hi there Sassy! Lovely to see you here. How are the tests going? Or have you stopped. Hope they are going well, but try not to stress. Mine didn't get darker until I was about 5 weeks this time. 

Does anyone else find that when they refer to the future with dh, they will always start it with "if things go OK..." or similar? I'm so jealous of people who can just say "when the baby's born..." and not even think twice about it. There are so many people like that who NEVER have to even consider that it would go wrong, because they have 2 or 3 (or more) and it never does go wrong.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi Lol,

No I've not tested again yet but will be tomorrow (sorry I cant resist) although I'm not worrying too much at all about the tests as Ive had no pain or spotting but I'll let you know tomorrow how the test looks. Ive slept for 3 hours this afternoon which is so unlike me, I only need 7 hours per night, so assuming pregnancy is making me sleepy.

I so no what you mean about starting sentances with if all ok or if all works out, I cant even talk about due dates, scan dates or anything remotely to do with our baby, taking one day at a time is the only way I will not go mental.xxx


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Amos, I'm soooo happy to see that your pregnant again, I remember both your M/C and I have everything crossed that this pregnancy is going to work out for you. 

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for making me feel welcome.xx


----------



## Lol78

Good luck for testing tomorrow sassy. Will be keeping everything crossed for a dark line. I know how that wait feels.


----------



## Poshie

Hello Sassy and welcome to the 3tlc :D many congrats on your pregnancy and we'll do our best to support you through this emotional time. How far along are you now? Best of luck for a reassuring dark line tomorrow. 

I never knew this journey would be as unpredictable, difficult, emotional and hard as it has turned out to be. Like you said BL, I was basicly blissfully ignorant when we set out on the journey in dec 08. I've learnt so much in that time, both from what's happened to me as well as the experiences of ladies here on BnB. 

Worst day was being diagnosed with a BO at my first 12 week scan. Second worst day was the pain of passing the sac. Best moments: seeing our pip for the first time and then seeing a baby shaped healthy pip at my 12 week scan ;)

I'm now in that in between mode (just as you said in my journal Lol) of feeling better symptom wise, but not having a full on bump and worrying again if everything's ok. 

I think we should do a weekly " important events list ". So each week we all know who's having what test or scan or even birth! So let me know if you have anything scheduled for week commencing 1 feb :) that way we can all keep tabs. Ps. Only do this if you feel ready, no pressure of course :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

Thanks Sassy...I remember you as well. So glad we are back in the saddle again :) Praying this will be our sticky bean :flower:

My DH and I agreed that we would not tell his daughter until we knew for sure things were ok- well, I wake up this morning and he already told her. Explained to her that I would be lying around and taking it easy for a few months and that hopefull "if things go ok" (Lol78-there's that phrase) that she would have a baby brother or sister in October. I could have killed him, but she has been really good today so maybe it will be alright. 

Poshie- I think that's a great idea. If others are like me, you can't remember crap from one day to the next so a list would definitely help me!


----------



## Drazic<3

Amos! I am so so pleased for you darling! Sending you loads of :hugs: and sticky :dust: 

Sassy, good luck testing!

Samzi - not long to go now chicki! So excited for you!

Poshie - That sounds like an excellent idea :)

Huge :hugs: to everyone :) I am pretty good, I know the next few weeks are going to be very tough, especially as I lost Edan at 10weeks, but trying to keep my chin up :)


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Todays clearblue test say "not pregnant" so looks like 3rd time was not so lucky for me. I cannot believe its happening again! Good Luck to the rest of you.xxx


----------



## Lol78

Sassy_TTC said:


> Todays clearblue test say "not pregnant" so looks like 3rd time was not so lucky for me. I cannot believe its happening again! Good Luck to the rest of you.xxx

OMG NO!! :nope: I can't believe this is happening. I'm so sorry :hugs: I wish there was something else I could say. We're here for you but I know we may not be the best people. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hope its just a dodgy test :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

samzi said:


> hope its just a dodgy test :hugs:

Yes, let's hope that's the case.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I done a superdrug test at the same time and thats a definate BFP but I know its alot more sensitive than Clearblue so my levels have obvioulsy not dropped completley yet, no spotting yet but I dont have back ache so just a matter of time now.xx


----------



## MissyMojo

aww sassy :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

:hug: Aww, Sassy I hope it was just a bad test. I got mixed results the second time (not just one negative I should add) and they all seemed to come back negative at the doctors office but they said they they are the more reliable ones than the home ones and that if it had of come back with a BFP at their office I would have got an early scan. Maybe you should call and make an appointment at your GP's for as soon as you can get there? Fingers crossed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I'm going to see my doctor first thing on the morning so I will let you know how I get on.xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck. This time I used some that show lines and thought the first 2-3 were evaporation lines and then the next few weeks the lines went from dark to light, to dark again so it may just be like that for you. I hope that your test was just a bit less sensitive than the last ones or the time of day was not ideal. :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Sassy, do you have any idea when you ovulated? I think I read on one of your posts elsewhere that you miscarried on 28th December. So even if your HCG dropped immediately and you ovulated say 2 weeks later, lets say 11th Jan then you still wouldn't even be 14 dpo. And in all likelihood, you probably ovulated a bit later, so you are likely to be even earlier than that. I'm not trying to get your hopes up, but this is what happened to me this month. I didn't get a good postive until I was about 4+4 or more. This was actually about 5 weeks after my miscarriage because I had ovulated later in the cycle. At the same stage as you are at, my tests were still really faint - even the one I did at the doctors. It actually wasn't until I was about 6 weeks that got a dark line, as dark as the control line (although I didn't test between 4+4 and 6 weeks). 
You could ask the doctor for an HCG blood test to see if HCG is rising but their urine tests probably won't tell you much more than your home tests - in fact less because the nurses who did my test didn't know what it meant when it was so faint - they didn't know if that meant positive or not -grrrr. Considering your history, I think this would be more than appropriate to put your mind at rest. 

Good luck. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Sorry to hear this Sassy. Lol is right though and went through all sorts of am I aren't I days. I think a blood test hcg could be the way forward. It could be too early. Please don't give up hope yet :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Sassy, im really sorry to hear this...and lets just hope yr too early! my sister and friend kept getting negatives til they were SEVEN weeks!!! so it is possible.

Let us know how you get on at the docs, but as yr still early I would ask for the BHCG bloods to be done.....their wee wee dip stick is less sensitive than most of our home ones!!

How are all you others today? xx


----------



## samzi

been getting lovely stabbing pains in my cervix this afternoon, very nice indeed! not :rofl: not pleasant at all


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks girls, I think I'm about 16DPO now, I'm going for a blood test first thing tomorrow so will let you know what my results are. I'm just so doubtful after seeing those horrible words "not pregnant"!!! I have loads of EWCM aswell which is completely confusing me, prehaps I was never pregnant and I'm ovulated? Oh know I think I'm going crazy!xx


----------



## Lol78

Sassy, try not to worry too much. You can't change what is going to happen (I can dish it out, but I certainly can't take my own advice!). I hope the tests can shed some light on it and in a positive way They are really quick too so you should know quite soon. We will be thinking of you. 

Ooh Samzi, do you think things are getting started? I'm so excited for you!!

Hiya beachlover! :hi:
I'm doing OK. Feeling more than a wee bit pukey today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Absolutely refusing to venture into miscarriage support so I don't scare myself again. Just having a chill out day, getting the washing done, etc. It's a glamorous life I lead!

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Today's superdrug test compared to Fridays just for comparison.

The top is Fridays, bottom is today!
 



Attached Files:







Sunday.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lol78

Wait for your blood test tomorrow. There are so many factors that come into play with the urine tests. :hug:


----------



## OmiOmen

I too don't want to raise hopes too much but it took me ages after "knowing" I was pregnant this time to get a BFP and then when I did I had all sorts of issues with the lighter and darker lines and they were using the same brand (and batch) of tests at a similar time of day, so it can happen and be fine. I just really, really hope that you get some good results tomorrow. 

Samzi, do you think the time is really near?


----------



## Amos2009

Oh Sassy :( I have every body part crossed for your blood test tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Lol78 said:


> Sassy, try not to worry too much. You can't change what is going to happen (I can dish it out, but I certainly can't take my own advice!). I hope the tests can shed some light on it and in a positive way They are really quick too so you should know quite soon. We will be thinking of you.
> 
> Ooh Samzi, do you think things are getting started? I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> Hiya beachlover! :hi:
> I'm doing OK. Feeling more than a wee bit pukey today, so I'm hoping that's a good sign. Absolutely refusing to venture into miscarriage support so I don't scare myself again. Just having a chill out day, getting the washing done, etc. It's a glamorous life I lead!
> 
> How's everyone else doing?


Ah Lol! I was exactly the same this time round....I wouldnt even look at MC support section as I thought looking at it might tempt fate, stay away for a bit! :wacko: symptoms are sounding good!!

Sassy, I think its a case of dont analyse the lines too much, and see what the doc says. Its so hard, I know :hugs:

Samzi.....D-day is approaching fast!! :happydance:
xx


----------



## shmoo75

Hi all:wave:

Sassy - some tests are more sensitive than others. A blood test for hcg is the best way of knowing hun.

Samzi - I have my FX for you hun that things are moving so, you can soon have your baby in arms instead of in your belly

My scan went really well on Mon they dated me at 13wks+1day so, I am 14wks today and, my EDD is now 01/08/10 My baby was doing all kinds of weired gymnastics and, wouldn't get into position, I had to bend my knees, lift my bum up and, shake my hips from side to side so, she could take the important nucla measurement. It was 1.3mm just waiting for my letter to tell me how at risk I am of having a downs baby. They did say I would get a phone call within 5 working days if I was high risk so, looks like good news.


----------



## samzi

id like to think so, but i doubt it.

shes still wriggling about/kicking me loads and apparently your supposed to have a 'clear out' near the end and im the total opposite atm :blush:

still getting odd bump ache now and again, but nothing that lasts very long :shrug:

just a matter of waiting i guess.

as of tomorrow i can say im due this month, eek!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

No sign of your plug yet then Samzi? I am excited for you, the day is getting really close and I can't wait to see photos of your LO. You will be the groups first true success story! :happydance:

Glad the scan went well Shamoo! My NT scan went similar and I was there 3 hours and sent off on walks and to have sugary food/drinks because he did not stop moving, maybe your LO will be active non-stop with the kicking like my little man is now.

The past few days I think I have felt some mild Braxton hicks. it seems like everyone felt them in the second trimester on the board but I never did and I think (although not 100% sure) that I am now. Like I said they are mild but it is a funny tense feeling and if I put my hand on my belly it feels extra hard. :shrug:


----------



## samzi

a few weeks ago i had some horrible slimy green cm which i got told was probably some of the plug...but since then ive had no more :shrug:


----------



## beachlover1

Schmoo! nice to hear from you! great that all is looking good for you! nice nuchal result too fxd for the full result!

Poshie, good idea about "dates" for each week. No scans for me this week, but I have my 15 week MW check up on weds, so thats my little milestone ;-)

xx


----------



## OmiOmen

OMG Samzi, that sounds like you really are getting close and it is said from 38 weeks to 42 is the norm. We should start a guess the big date going for you and see which one of us gets the closest.

BL, I bet she will try for the heartbeat and that is always nice to hear. My next date is my midwife appointment on the 17th when I have to have some blood tests. :|


----------



## Poshie

Hello all :) it's great to have such a good bunch of girls on here eh ;)

Samzi, it won't be long now til you meet lo! How exciting :happydance: did you say you're going to wait til she's born before you decide on a name? 

Sassy, best of luck with your appt tomorrow Hun, we will all be thinking if you. Do let us know how you get on :hugs:

Lol, oh so maybe sickness starting for you then, mine started about 7 weeks ;)

Schmoo hello Hun. So glad the scan went well, 1.3mm is a good reading. I got a call from my mw 6 days after with the results, so you don't have to wait long. It's amazing seeing a proper little baby on the scan isn't it? Much different to last scan. So pleased all going well for you :hugs:

I was feeling ok earlier but I'm feeling a bit rough now. I have my next mw 
appt at about 16 weeks (I'm ringing this week to book it). She'll try to find heartbeat for the first time. I'm going to be sooo nervous until she does!

Right so, here goes on this week's Important Events list:-

*Week commencing 1st February*

1st Feb: Sassy doctor's appt
3rd Feb: Beachlover 15 wk midwife appt
4th Feb: Poshie's Birthday ;)

Anyone got anything else to add for this week's list, pls let me know :D


----------



## samzi

hehe nope, we have a name sorted out already :) and a boys one just incase it turns out she's a he!! :lol:


----------



## Poshie

I don't want to dwell on it but 3rd feb would have been my due date with my first pregnancy :(

Anyway, have you decided on Issy or has that changed?


----------



## Amos2009

Me too Poshie....February 3rd :(

Congrats again Samzi---any day now!!!


----------



## samzi

Nope, we are still going with Isabelle you are correct :lol: the middle name has changed though and thats a secret till birth ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I just got back from the hairdressers with a nice neat bob and feel so much better. 

How is everyone today? Any news Sassy?


----------



## Poshie

Hello Omi. Lovely on the hair cut, I do enjoy having mine done actually. In fact DH has said he&#8217;s going to book me an appointment for Friday as a birthday treat, so I&#8217;m looking forward to that :) I&#8217;m doing ok thanks. Feeling pretty fat these days. I have to undo the buttons on all my trousers now which isn&#8217;t great at work, especially when I forget it&#8217;s undone and get up! My sister is going to bring me down some maternity clothes so hopefully she might have something suitable. If not, I shall treat myself.

Not heard from Sassy yet, hope she comes back with some good news....


----------



## samzi

Im a bit fed up today. Bloody OH never helps me out round the house! The kitchen is a tip and i just sorted it out so its a bit tidier but my god. he makes a cup of tea, splashes tea all over the works surfaces and just walks off :hissy: then i get stressed and clean up his mess while sorting all sorts of other stuff out :hissy:

I have a go and he tells me to chill out?!!! so there i was sorting his mess out and i burst out crying :blush:

i could pop at any time and hes doing sod all to help. Well i tell you something later on/tomorrow hes gonna have a day of tidying up and he can hoover the stairs and bedroom that ive gone on at him for a week to do!! :cry: im just feeling stressed now. 

I HATE MEN SOMETIMES!!!! :grr:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Samzi :hugs: I sympathise with you, as I'm sure most girls do. My Dh has a habit of just dropping things in random places, like clothes in the hall or something equally inappropriate. He also refuses to change the toilet roll when it runs out. He hasn't done it once! 

They just don't think sometimes do they! :hissy:


----------



## OmiOmen

:thumbup: I am sure you will feel better after getting your hair done Poshie, it just feels so good. Your lucky, I was in maternity clothes not too long after getting pregnant because of a massive amount of bloating, lol. I know what you mean about feeling fat though, I felt that way and am only now feeling better because people are starting to realize that I am pregnant and not overweight. 

:hugs: Aww, Samzi that is never nice. My husband is terrible, not only does he make all the normal messes that men make and never tidy's up but he goes even further by doing things like throwing rubbish on the floor (literally crisp packets and things on the living room floor) and leaving food to go off on the kitchen surfaces instead of in the bin. It really gets me down and sometime I have though I could not live with him anymore, I really think men are disgusting creatures though. I also think being pregnant makes it worse because you keep thinking well it can not be like this when the baby is here! Plus, now my LO is starting to move up near my ribs I can not bend very well so although I managed the hovering and the kitchen fine yesterday the bathroom are a rushed job. :hissy:


----------



## Poshie

:D great 'men are pigs' stories going on here girls! :rofl:

Whilst we're on a role, another thing my dh does is leave used tissues wherever he likes, so that could be on the kitchen worksurface, anywhere but the bin basically! Grr :hissy:


----------



## samzi

I need to do the bathroom before bubs gets here, its a right mess :rofl: :blush: 

he tried to help before by putting some washing on. but the silly sod put a full cap full of persil in there instead of half and the washing machine is just full of soap suds!! what a plank! :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I think men are just gross. 

We have so much to do round the house before Joshua gets here. We get a bit of damp in one or two rooms in winter which is never normally a problem to keep on top of but this year it has gotten so bad so that needs sorting out, we need to de-clutter (I admit a lot of it is things like me having too many clothes I don't need) I want to clean to the point that 99.9% of germs are gone and even though we got new furniture a year ago we now hate it and want new again. Plus, my young cat recently came into heat and the house sticks because she has sprayed things (I am used to dogs) so not only do we have to get her spayed which we did not want to do but need new carpets and curtains asap! :shock:

Well, as I have said I have thought I had started to get occasional and mild Braxton hicks the past few days but I can not mistake that I just got one for sure. It was a sharp, tight pain that was really short (felt like less than a second) and I can not think what else it could be. I know Braxton hicks start at 6 weeks and are normally felt from mid pregnancy onwards and are normal but I can't help but worry about early labor, silly I know. :blush:


----------



## samzi

:hugs:

they are very normal hun


----------



## samzi

are any of you ladies corrie fans?


----------



## OmiOmen

At least I know I am having them now, I was not sure before as they were so mild but this was just unmistakable. I feel really sorry for women who have not heard of Braxton hicks as it must be so scary to wonder what is going on. 

I thankfully no longer have to watch the soaps, after leaving home I though I wouldn't since my Mum was the one that watched them only to find out my DH was a closet soap fan. He no longer forces me to watch them though now, lol.


----------



## samzi

:rofl:

im going to be a corrie fan again as keith duffy returns tonight for 6 months. il watch it just to get a glimse of him :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

The only TV shows I have to watch now are Top Gear and James May's toy stories and to be honest they are not that bad. I am quite glad I don't have to sit through the soaps now, I did not mind Corrie and Eastenders as much as Emmerdale. The only problem is that we have switched from a full Sky package to freeview so now there is never anything on TV, good job I have a pile of books that I felt too rubbish to read the past few months.


----------



## beachlover1

No girls not a corrie fan.....but mainly because DH would NEVER let me watch it anyway. He always has charge of the clicker.....ice road truckers, myth busters, top gear, fifth gear..the list is endless!! ( i actually like Top Gear)

Oh and on the subject of men are pigs, im doing a little experiment. How long can hubby actually step over his dirty pile of clothes in the bathroom. He dumped his tshirt and boxers there 3 days ago....im not moving them for once, I want to see how long they last! The cleaner is under strict instructions not to touch them!! we are not slaves ;-)

MEN!!!! my Dh sounds just like all yours, but yr right, things MUST change before July!! ;-)

no news really from me today, I put on a pair of suit trousers that I havent worn for 3 weeks.......NO WAY was the button gonna do up! there is a 4 inch space! DOH!!! Out came the bump band.....Poshie GET ONE!!! they are awesome for work and a really cosy layer on yr tummy 


So, when can we expect the Braxton Hicks to start/ and what do they feel like.....I clueless!!

thats me girls xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

I do like top gear too actually, but I hate it when he puts ice road truckers on!

I have tried to wait and see how long I can go until he tidy's or cleans up after himself, I just get more and more mad everyday when I try because he never does anything. I keep thinking about getting a cleaner in for 2 hours a week to do the jobs I hate and expect my DH to do and he never does, but I am still not sure about the idea of someone I don't know in my house. :shrug:

Well, I thought I was getting mild Braxton hicks for a few days and it just felt like a mild tightening on my bump and it I touched it it felt extra hard. The one I got today was a short and sharp pain, it felt like less than a second but if it was much longer it would have felt really awful. I have read that people generally start feeling them from mid pregnancy but some people never feel them at all. I kept reading in the second trimester forum about people getting them and thought I was strange for never getting them but it looks like they are starting at the beginning of the third for me. I am dreading contractions all the more now though. :?


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hi girls,

It was bad news today, my levels have already dropped to 14 and the bleeding is very heavy! So looks like 3rd time wasn't so lucky for me :(

Good Luck to the rest of you and hope all your pregnancies go well and thank you for making me feel so welcome.xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh sassy, Im really sorry to hear this! I had EXACTLY the same as that the cycle before I got pregnant this time...your body is in baby making mode now remember! I didnt wait a cycle as it was a "chemical" pregnancy, and I caught again straight away 30 days later! look where i am now!! I really hope you are back soon, and i wish you lots of luck! xx


----------



## Poshie

Oh sassy, I'm so sorry to hear this :hugs: my story is the same as BL's so it's happened for us two and many others. Don't give up hope. BL's right, you will be primed for pg now. Best of luck for the future and I hope we will see you back here again :hug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, Sassy I am so sorry. After three M/C's they should offer you some tests but if you do try again straight away I really hope it is 4th time lucky for you. :hug:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Thanks alot girls, we really want to start trying again very soon but I'm scared that of there is a problem and its not just "bad luck" then it will happen again and I really cant put myself through it again!xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I can understand that you don't want to go though this again but remember that they should offer you tests after 3 m/c's and sometimes they pick up problems that are actually really easy to fix so it is worth taking them. Nothing I can say that will make you feel better but I really hope that if/when you try again that it all goes smoothly. :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Sassy, I'm so sorry sweetie that you are having to go through this again. It's just not fair. xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Sassy, they should look at running some blood tests for you, most of the time its NOTHING at all, sometimes you just need a superdooper dose of folic acid (like me).

On another note, im not sure how far you were with the other 2 MCs but this time was a chemical (about 5 weeks if i read right) well on a positive note yes they are included in MCs BUT my specialist said they only get a bit concerned when they see 3 or more interuterine pregnancies ie ones that they see with a HB on a scan that then fail! thats more indicative of a problem. Please dont be concerned, see your doc and push for some bloods but im sure its just a matter of time.


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all!!

15 weeks today....time is DRAGGING!!!!!

Hows everyone today? x


----------



## Poshie

Hello BL , Happy 15 weeks :D :happydance: I'm doing okay - just told work (see story below if you're bored) ;) 

Oh and what you said about doctors being more concerned if mc occurs in utero, after hb, is exactly what my gp said to me.

I've just told work girls! I asked a director for five minutes and told him I'm pregnant. He wasn't very surprised (remember they have been expecting it since my mc in July) and said he had his suspicions. He said he wondered when I didn't drink at the office party and another event too. Now here's the funny bit (well I thought so anyway).........he said that another director made a comment to him about me - which must have been how my boobs have grown (he didn't use those exact words to me of course) Cheeky sod! He also said that he noticed the other day, when I was stood talking to someone that I had a bit of a paunch that wasn't there before. I told him I'm fully intending to return to work somewhere between 6 and 12 months. He said they would be very happy to have me back and not to worry. He explained that they have thought about what they would do in this instance and think they will get a temp in to cover me whilst I'm off. 

So I feel a sense of relief that they know now and can make plans. He said he'd leave it up to me to tell who I want when I want.


----------



## Sassy_TTC

I spoke to the consultant today at the EPU and me and DH are going for all the tests on Thursday, we have to wait 2 months for the results but I feel lucky that something is being done.xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Sassy. That's quick actually. I know you have the 2 month wait afterwards, but at least you don't have long to wait for the actual tests. Best of luck with that and do keep us informed as to how you get on won't you :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry sassy, sending love and :hugs: 

Congrats on 15 weeks beach! Excellent news! 

Samzi hun, not long to go now! You tell that ginger man of yours to get his arse in gear! :)

I'm alright today. Finally got my thrush medication from the doctors so used that last night and other than the chalky pants (if you have been there you will know it!) I am feeling better. My sickness is even starting to improve now, weyhey placenta! If only I just didn't want to sleep 16 hours a day and eat nothing but Creme eggs :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

so about 10 last night i decided enough was enough, i was fed up of seeing the bathroom a state, so i cleaned it from top to bottom!!! boy did it feel good :rofl: thats that out the way, now i just need to get the hoovering upto date and i can chill out.

not long to go now hopefully!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sassy, I am really glad that you got offered the tests and they will do them quickly even though I am sure the wait will seem like forever for the results. I remember reading up a bit about the tests after my second m/c and it said that some things can be picked up and be quite an easy fix. I hope they all go well for you.

Poshie, I am glad that telling work went well.

On a similar note to Samzi we have just got back from the shops with decorating things to get the bathroom done and the nursery ceiling painted and re-seal the windows. We could still do with re-decorating our bedroom and the living room and giving the kitchen a fresh coat of paint though. We also bought LOTS of cleaning products and are hoping that we can clean enough to get rid of the smell the cat made from spraying things until we get new carpets. My DH also called the vet today at ask about getting her fixed, they put our mind at ease a bit and said we can pick he up the same day and it will only cost £50! So with any luck we will get her done next week when my husband is on his next 3 days off.


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: to my girls xx


----------



## Lol78

Hey there lovely ladies!
Sassy, I'm so glad you are being seen so quickly. At least things are moving quickly, I know that doesn't help your situation right now, but fingers crossed by the time those results come through, things will already be different...

Happy 15 weeks beachlover!

Samzi, the only thing I will be doing if I ever get to 38/39 weeks is sitting on the sofa shouting orders to dh, so you are really going way beyond in my opinion!!

Poshie, glad work took it well. I'm not looking forward to telling my boss. Oh, Poshie, you could add my scan next Tuesday as a date in the little log of things. 

I am 7 weeks today (according to my calculations 7 or 7+2, I'm not sure when I ovulated so I'm going for the lower figure because that makes me feel better about seeing nothing at the last scan!). 

Still feeling quite sick - I HATE the smell of anything with a perfume - air freshener, cleaning products, aftershave, deodarant, etc, etc. I mean HATE! It's exactly the same as with my first pregnancy (which is both encouraging and terrifying at the same time). 

And now I have serious curry cravings. I NEED a chicken tikka masala tonight. Poor dh is trying to loose weight so he won't like me much!!

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol78, I was more sensitive to smells in general this pregnancy but had a big aversion to all washing powders all three times so don't take it as a bad sign! 

Well, my windows have been reseals and it is keeping the condensation out and the bathroom is almost done so I am feeling a tad less worried (but not by much) that things my be ready by the time the baby arrives. I don't think little Joshua has slept all day as he has constantly kicked and wriggled all day and he really becomes so active on a night that I am surprised I get any sleep. But DH did just feel my belly and it is only the second time because he is a bit freaked out by the bump. :thumbup: As I have said I made a tiny start on the hospital bag and have picked out the clothes I will pack now and went with one blue outfit and the rest neutral on the off chance they got the gender wrong. My husband said he wanted to pick the coming home outfit and picked a jacket and matching booties so far and I have no idea if it will be too warm by May for them. :-#

I know colostrum is yellow and I have some of that coming out and some milk but I am sure it is sometimes orange! :shrug:


----------



## samzi

OH got over his 'fear' of bd while baby still inside me and we dtd this morning!!! was bloody good as well :rofl:

so now he has no excuse to not take part, if i end up going over due :lol:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: ladies xxxxxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Well Samzi, they do say it can get things moving along. Lol. Are you tempted to try things like eating pineapple and the things they say can get it started now your past 38 weeks?

I read a while ago that about this stage the baby can see light when you put a little torch or something to your belly and tried last week and nothing happened. Well tonight I did it and it got him doing really big kicks where the light was, it was so cute/funny! I also read that if someone puts their ear to your belly from this point they may hear the heartbeat and my DH tried and didn't but he did get kicked in the face twice which made it worth it, lol.


----------



## Poshie

Hello lovely ladies :D

I found I went off certain food smells, including spicy potato wedges, yuck! Feeling less sick today than I ever have, which is good and bad. I'll put your scan on next week's important dates Lol ;)

Omi, I like the torch story and dh getting kicked in the face! Loving your 3rd time lucky club sig :D. 

No sign of Issy yet then samzi, maybe curries and pineapple could be on the menu ;)

BL - According to our important events list, you were due your 15 wk appt today - hope all went well for you :hugs: 

I may not be round much over the next few days. It's my birthday tomorrow and my sister and baby nephew are coming to visit.


----------



## beachlover1

Hello all,

well my 15 weeks appt went well...all looking good, she got the doppler out and found LOs HB right away, was nice and loud, good and strong. I dont see her now til 28 WEEKS!!!!!!! thats rubbish and ages away!

Poshie, its normal to not feel sick now. I never feel sick anymore, and told my MW this today, she said..."normal, infact there will be times you forget yr pregnant for the next few weeks or so"

so dont worry, it fine to not feel sick, I feel absolutely back to normal now, bar being tired!!

No more news, Poshie.....have a great birthday!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## beachlover1

oh yeah Poshie...i see you mentioned lost in yr journal!

Do you mean the very latest one thats not even out yet??? OMG I need it if you did! where did you get it? xx


----------



## Amos2009

Yay Beach!! So glad your scan went well!! Sit back and relax---the next few weeks will fly by!


----------



## Lol78

Happy Birthday Poshie! Have a fab day. 

Omi, I think orange is normal - I had orange after I gave birth, so either it is normal or we are both freaks together!! And I love that torch thing. I can't wait to try that (fingers crossed)!

Samzi, glad to hear you and dh are doing your best to get things moving!!

BL, glad it all went well - it's so lovely hearing the heartbeat, isn't it? Amazing. 

I'm feeling crap today. I've been getting up every night to pee, so last night I decided not to have my cup of tea just before bed in the hope I could sleep all night. But then I just woke up totally dehydrated and with a headache (and still had to pee in the night!!). I think I'll have my tea tonight before bed!!

Hope everyone is well. xx


----------



## minime2009

HiGirls

Glad all is well with you all.

I haven't been on much - too tired lol.

Have my scan tomorrow. Have been fine about it but now absolutely bricking it. Woke up at 3am last night worrying about it but I suppose things always seem so much worse in the middle of the night.

Haven't been sick past few days or really felt sick. Well, I felt sick last night but that was because I got a really bad headache rather than MS. I hate it when the symptoms die down.

Just wish it was over and everything ok!

Hope you are all well today x


----------



## Lol78

Good luck minime. I'll be thinking of you. I'm less than a week behind you and I'm having my scan next Tuesday. Hope all goes well. I know how stressful it will be for you, but hopefully lovely as well.


----------



## OmiOmen

Glad the midwife appointment went well BL, it seems like you have to wait ages between MW appointments. I guess your 28 week one will be the one with more blood tests. 

Good luck at the scan tomorrow Minime! 

Lol78, you would not believe how much better I feel knowing I am not the only person that has ever leaked orange. I know it seem silly but when everything your read says clear, yellow or white it worried me when some orange came out!

Poshie, I hope you enjoy your birthday. 

The torch thing is so cute, I just think it is so funny how last week it did nothing and now it does. I got some more bits for my hospital bag when I went shopping today, not a lot just some maternity pads, baby wipes and a pack of 5 scratch mitts but I feel better every time I add something to it even though it is coming along slowly. Unfortunately, I seem extra leaky today and am really finding it hard to sleep now. 

So I am not the only one supper excited about LOST starting back tomorrow? :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

OMG OMG LOST!!!!!!! Lost is back tomorow?????? where? when? tell me tell me? ;-)

MINIME, great to hear yr still here....all the very very best for tomorrow, please do let us know how you get on!!! 

LOL I get up to pee about 5 times a night...it drives me mad, and because im still an obsessed loo paper checker, I have to put the light on too!!! AHHHHH, its all prep for when LO arrives I guess. A bit of boot camp training ;-) 

AMOS, how are you getting on? do you have an early scan booked yet? dont go too early if you can hold on, maybe 7 weeks...that far more reassuring than one at 5 weeks with nothing to see!xx

Hope alls well....no baby yet SAMZI??

xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

LOST starts at 9pm on Sky1 tomorrow night (two episodes) and a documentary is on before it at 8pm. :thumbup:

I know the feeling of going to the loo all night (plus having to let my dogs out half the night too), I also can't get comfortable due to my bump, my back hurts, my mouth is dry so I get thirsty quick because I am sleeping with my mouth open gasping for breath because he is moving up to my lungs and he kicks extra hard when I try and sleep. Now my ribs are really starting to hurt and they recommend you prop yourself up with pillows when that happens so I may as well give up sleeping now. :nope: I am sure my torso is extra short or something silly. Lol.


----------



## Lol78

Ahhh, the joys of pregnancy hey girls?!!
Dh told me this morning he had a dream it was twins! I'll take one healthy baby thank you very much!!


----------



## minime2009

D Day. Am scared stiff to go for the scan. Had nightmares all night about it - different variations with the same (bad) outcome. Stuart had to wake me up as I was crying in my sleep :wacko:

Breathe - will keep you posted. Am leaving work at 1pm so will come on about tea timeish and let you all know how it went :hugs:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: sweetheart


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck Minime! :hugs:


----------



## Amos2009

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Minime


----------



## minime2009

Im back and all was perfect!! Am so relieved!! Measuring bang on 8weeks 3 days which is what I thought. Wee heartbeat was going mad lol, Am so so relieved!!

Thanks for all the well wishes :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

:thumbup: I am really glad it all went well minime!


----------



## Amos2009

Yay minime!!!


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news minime, what a relief eh :D congratulations :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Awesome news! That Is so good am chuffed
to bits for you! Your turn next Lol then Amos xx


----------



## Amos2009

Haha Beach! I'm pretty sure I have couple of more weeks before they will scan me. You girls will have to talk me down off the ledge the night before I am sure!! :haha:


----------



## Lol78

That's great news minime. Brilliant!! :happydance:


----------



## Lol78

Is this a nuts idea?

Since loosing my little boy, I have wanted to do something to help, to raise money into research into pregnancy loss and difficulties in pregnancy.
So I was flicking through a magazine today and saw an advert for cycle Vietnam/Cambodia for the charity women for women. It raises money for research into all different things that affect women and babies including cancer, miscarriage, stillbirth, PCOS, infertility and more.

So bearing in mind that I am 8 weeks pregnant and the trip is November 2011 when my baby (fingers, toes and everything else crossed) will be about 20 months old. Am I mad? I would have to raise £3100 and be away for 10 days (and train of course). 

I'd love to do it but I don't know if I would be biting off a bit more than I can chew if you know what I mean!! Has anyone done anything like this before, how easy/difficult is it to raise the money and does anyone fancy joining me if I do decide to do it?!


----------



## OmiOmen

You are braver than me, but that is probably because I am and never would be fit enough to do something like that and I could not camp out on a trip like that. But your not mad for wanting to do it and I don't think 20 months old is too young to expect your partner and/or family to look after him/her for 10 days. Sorry, I don't know anything about fund raising so can't help there.

:happydance: My ticker moved up today! It feels like my ribs have internal bruising from him moving up and everything I read seem to say it should not happen for a few weeks. I feel like everything seems to happen early for me and am now worrying about early labour (I shouldn't, I know)! Also, I have taken bump photos at different stages to track how much I grow and my 26/27 week bump looks smaller than my 20 weeks one. I know the MW said last time I went not to worry about losing a bit of fat because the LO is growing and my bump is/was getting bigger but now I can't help but worry about his birth weight. Plus, I have just looked down to see why my top is wet and realised I have leaked milk all over it. I try not to wear breast pads in the house and go for lose tops but I think I will have to start. :shy:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh LOL that sounds awesome!!! rightup my street. Hubby and I did a similar thing a couple of years ago, where we raced a little rickshaw from southern india all the way up to nepal and thru Nepal. It was again for charity and the BEST holiday I ever had, and the best memories ever! 

Raising the money is HARD!!! very HARD!!!! we had to raise a £1000 and that was difficult when we were busy in our lives!
but it depends on yr methods...and how generous everyone is!

Training wouldnt be hard....get a tow a long bugy thing and LO can come for a ride!

Im not sure how I would feel leaving my LO for 10 days, I have obviously never done it, at 20 months im sure with DH or parents/in laws would be ok and cerainly not too much to ask....but who knows, i really cant say at this stage, right now, I would say id do it if I were you!!

I admire you for such a good cause though! ..do you have to decide now? x


----------



## beachlover1

Girls, I think nesting has begun early....I have the paint and rollers out today, cleaning up the walls!!! having a rest now though...its tiring me out!! xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am currently having strong nesting urges but no energy to do it. Don't you think it is unfair that we get an instinct that is so hard to find the energy to keep up with!?! I just keep bugging my husband to do things, lol. I want every room re-painted and looking fresh and we only have the nursery and bathroom done so far.


----------



## beachlover1

well today I managed to paint the hall, stairs, landing, our bedroom and bathroom!! It wasnt hardcore painting, just using the same colour and rolering the walls to head height...where they have got scuffed! looks fresh and bright ;-)

ill do the "nursery" nearer the time, after 20 something weeks....no tempting evil fate for me!!!

im bushed tonight!!! hubbys on a pub crawl in London.....lush home alone! ;-) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

We waited until after our 20 week scan, but as soon as the scan was done my husband wanted everything done right away. I am not even allowed to paint, I don't think I am that bad at it but my DH seems to think I can't paint and make a mess. 

I have to stop going in the nursery and looking through the clothes. I am starting to feel crazy but I just like to look at everything and think how cute he will look in the clothes. 

So, are you having a relaxing night tonight?


----------



## OmiOmen

How is everyone and their bumps doing?

My ribs and back are really starting to hurt now and my bump is almost gone (after wearing size 14-16 maternity cloths since the first trimester I am now wearing a regular size 10 top today!). But I weighed myself today and I am about the same as I was at my 25 week appointment (and booking in appointment) so at least I have not lost weight since then even though my bump is going. I am also starting my birthing plan, I knew I wanted some things done is particular ways so have made a start by writing bullet points about how I want things to go if everything goes well and some bits about what I want in an emergency. I became disheartened about writing a plan after reading about peoples wishes getting ignored but decided I would regret it if I did not write one.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) Well it's been pretty busy in here since I've been away. I had a nice few days off work with a lovely facial and hair cut courtesy of my DH for my birthday. My sister and nephew came to visit and it was lovely to see them. Baby Lucas is now 6 months old and he's holding his head up now and loves to bash things with his hands ;) My sister brought with her, a ton of maternity clothes for me (a collection of her's, her best friend's and her best friend's sister clothes). Very nice selection and it will save me alot of money. 

On the subject of bumps Omi. My stomach has always been reasonably flat so it's much more noticeable to me now, but may not be to others. It was good to get a second opinion on my mini bump. My sister says there is definitely the start of a bump there. DH said try holding your stomach in, so I did and I couldn't make the bump go! So that proved it to me ;) I can't imagine being in 3rd tri and having a proper big bump!

Soo Lol, wow you are a brave girl, but it sounds like a fantastic opportunity. I don't think it's something I could do but I admire anyone who does! Will you definitely do it?

Oo lots of nesting going on here then eh. Fortunately we recently finished the redecoration of our entire house, so that's all done, ready to go.

How's the birthing plan coming along Omi? Hopefully your DH and/or birthing support will be able to ensure that your wishes are followed as far as possible.

I need to do an Important Event list for this week (w/c 8 Feb). Please remind me of your events ladies (Lol, I'm sure you have a scan but I can't remember which day it is). Thanks :hugs:


----------



## samzi

morning!!

hope your all well x


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad you had a good birthday Poshie. I use to try and breath in and my bump would stay but now half of it goes. Half the time though if I tried really had to push my belly in or out I think I would end up peeing myself, lol. I am sure that by around 15 weeks it will be a real bump and not bloating.

My first draft of my birth plan is done and I need to talk some things through with the midwife like renting a privet room for recovery to see how it all works. I am hoping my husband will remember it but I don't really expect much from him on the day. I feel surprisingly better now it is written out and just hope the day goes well enough for the majority of it to be followed and they don't do something like clamp the cord right away or anything like that.


----------



## Poshie

I have some serious swatting up to do in terms of the birth. For instance, you mention Omi, about clamping of the cord.....I have no idea when the right time is for that. I am hoping my nct antenatal classes will shed some light on the birth, pain relief options and the like. Oh to be a first time mum eh, so much to learn!


----------



## OmiOmen

I had some ideas of what I wanted anyway but read a lot about options and looked into the things I wanted in detail, but I think I am one of those people who will over read up on and plan everything (I seriously make lists about every little thing). They normally clamp the cord right away but I want my LO to get all of his blood so he can feel as well as possible and the iron lost by clamping so soon can take 6 months to replace and I plan on breastfeeding so it does not have added iron like formula milk does to make up for the loss. So I have written that I want it to stop pulsating first but they generally do it right away to save time, get you out of the room and needing less attention sooner and to sometimes re-use the blood. But a natural third stage will take longer but I will be breastfeeding (which speeds up the third stage anyway) and cuddling then hopefully so hope I will not mind too much. I also put I don't want the cord tugged at because I don't want to have my uterus ruined. I am probably mad since this will be my first birth but I am basically hoping for everything to be as natural as possible. Since a home-birth was my original plan I am just hoping now planning a hospital one will not be something I regret.


----------



## MissyMojo

hope u get the birth u want Omi :hug:


:hugs: to the rest of u
Luvz ur stalker x x


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you. I think I will be happy enough if they remember to cut the cord later.


----------



## Drazic<3

Hey girls, 

Just dropping in to see how you all are. I feel like a beached whale! I am already a 16 but the bloat and the start of bump has me looking like a house. Feel like I could waddle already! :rofl:

Starting to worry about my NT scan even though it's another two weeks away. Just so so want everything to be all okay. Sending love :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Drazic - I was the same way with my nuchal scan. My first and biggest concern on the day was there being a live baby found on the scan. Then it was heartbeat and general check up. The nuchal bit came third and I asked her what the measurement was and she told me. Lastly the blood test (hate them) but that went ok. Because my nt meaurement was within the normal range, I found I wasn't so worried about the combined result. It's another milestone in the long list of goals we have to go through hun and you and bean are going to be okay :hugs:

Talking of feeling fat. I'm quite tall and usually quite slim, so my ever increasing stomach is very noticeable to me :shock: Not to other people though, unless I get naked (which I don't have a habit of doing generally). My sister did comment that I defo have a bump growing. I am wearing my bump band today for the first time and it is a relief to let it all hang out :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

I felt the same Drazic, I think a scan at any point after a loss is always going to be a big worry. :hugs:

I am feeling big today too, my bump is about back (I have no idea where he has being hiding the past few days) and someone else asked when I was due while I was out shopping today! I feel taken back when people I don't know ask when my due date is. 

I picked up some more baby things today, a set of three Disney cuddle towels, a grooming set and some baby toiletry's and the bouncer. I LOVE the bouncer, it is so cute and I knew it made sounds and rocked but did not know it had a heartbeat simulator and I think it is just so fantastic. :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All!

Ive been away all day in a dull meeting, so boring...and hard when you need a wee break every 5 mins!

Talking of feeling fat girls, my bump is now pretty visable, but it depends on what I wear. Today it is really noticable and work mates keep coming up and stroking it....weird already! Poshie, I love my bump band, and in fact love it even more when I put it on the radiator at night so its all warm in the morning ;-)

Oh Drazic, its normal to feel your way about yr nuchal....I was dreading mine, im 34, almost 35 and shit scared, like poshie, we are about the same age, our risks came out low!! I had my blood test done a week before so I had my FULL result there and then....that was really nice and worry free...sort of! :)

I just booked a private anomaly 20 week scan, my NHS one is not until 23 weeks nearly and after the appauling 12 week NHS scan with a trainee sonographer that was looking around my tummy button area for a baby at 12 weeks!!!!! I had I thought we would! its on the 11th March. Since we had had an early scan & a nuchal with them, they are charging me £80, which is pricy I know, but its earlier and more reassuring....that will be it then! Ill just have to buy more mat clothes off ebay to save!!

Hope all are well and had a good weekend....I have a full on head cold which is really bugging, and i darednt take any meds either so im suffering with my sinus headache all over!!
Have a good evening xx


----------



## samzi

hi all

well first due date is today and no sign! official due date is on sunday :happydance:

anyone else watching one born every minute, tonight? its on at 9pm on ch4 if interested :) im deffo watching it, to get me in the mindset :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Samzi, happy due date! And yes, I'm just about to watch channel 4 ;)

BL - I'll be back after programme to reply to your post :)


----------



## Lol78

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance::cloud9:
Scan today! Measuring 8+3, heartbeat seen!! Couldn't be happier!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissyMojo

whoop whoop :)


----------



## beachlover1

yey LOL YEY LOL!!!!!!!! chuffed to bits for you!!!!
im gutted i only just got back from work dinner...tuning into channel 4 though ;-)
xx


----------



## samzi

great news Lol :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

yikes...im scared!! ;-)


----------



## Lol78

beachlover1 said:


> yikes...im scared!! ;-)

Why? I didn't watch it!


----------



## Poshie

Lol, that's fabulous news, many congratulations to you Hun!!! :happydance: Such a relief eh? When's your next scan? You must be on :cloud9:

BL - sounds like you had a dull day then. :yipee: on the private anomoly scan! That's the day before my nhs one, so I'll be 20+1 so spot on. 23 weeks is too long, I don't blame you for getting a private, especially after the debacle with the last! Have you bought anything for baby yet? I've decided I will start looking more seriously after a successful 20 week scan ;)

Oh and I thought that programme was ok. First woman and her bloke were a bit annoying. Felt sorry for the young girl who had to have a cesearean, and her baby had the hole in the abdomen and she didn't get to see him for a while :(


----------



## samzi

that programme got me all excited :rofl: is that crazy? it will be my turn soon and i cant believe it!!


----------



## Lol78

samzi said:


> that programme got me all excited :rofl: is that crazy? it will be my turn soon and i cant believe it!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I get excited when I think about giving birth again too! Excited and VERY VERY scared! It is exciting because you get to meet your little one!! I'm even excited for you!!


----------



## Amos2009

Third time not so lucky for me....had emergency sugery earlier today for an ectopic pregnancy. I lost my tube as well......:cry:


----------



## Poshie

Oh no, I'm so so sorry Amos :cry: this is terrible news. :hugs:


----------



## samzi

so sorry amos :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry Amos darling, you and your family are in my thoughts. You know where I am if you need to chat sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Samzi - not long now girly! I bet you are excited!!! 

Thanks for the comments about the NT girls. Honestly, I am not even thinking about risks, I just want a live baby. If our baby is high risk we have already decided we will not be having amnio and will be taking it as it comes. Once upon a time I don't know how we would of coped, but now all that matters to us is having a screaming baby at full term. The rest we will cope with. I just want a heartbeat and right now I can't see beyond that! Does that sound silly? 

We tried the doppler for the first time last night and we think we found it. Not certain though, as it's tricky business! Going to try again tonight and if we find it we will record it and then I can get some second opinions on it! If it was heartbeat though, it was 150bpm which would be perfect :)

Love and hugs to you all :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh amos this is so so so sad! I really am truely sorry for you! You know where we are if you need to sound out! X


----------



## beachlover1

Drazic, 150 sounds like you found it! It's a kind of chew chew chew sound not the wooshwoosh sound of the placenta. Yr own will be about 60 or 70.
Poshie, I was scared by the baby programme.... It's gonna hurt:)

samzi....come on! :)

xx


----------



## Lol78

Amos... I'm so sorry. I can't believe it. :nope: Thinking of you and your family. Big :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

'it's going to hurt'? Yep BL, I think that much is for sure! :rofl: Not looking forward to that bit I must admit. Well I am and I'm not. I'm looking forward to holding my baby after the event but not so much getting there!

So I'm 16 weeks today would you believe. Hope everything's okay in there. Hopefully I'll get some reasssurance on Tuesday with a heartbeat at my mw appt. 4 weeks tomorrow until scan! ;)

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all, 

Congrats on 16 weeks Poshie...not long til our 20 weeker!!!!!! im sure everything will be fine when you see MW, she will ask if you want the doppler out, then you lie down and well it took her about 10 seconds to find my LO, but some take longer depending on if they are hiding....have a cold drink before you go in, wake LO up!!!

All is fine here, no news...thank god its Friday tomorrow!!

Samzi...any action ;-) yet?

xxx


----------



## samzi

nope none at all. just back from the mw too and shes still only 3/5's engaged after 2 weeks so im not feeling too optimistic about her coming on time! :haha:


----------



## Poshie

Hmm so not imminent then eh Samzi. What's the deal, is it up to 2 weeks late they let you go? Hope she surprises you and comes very soon :)

BL - whereabouts did she find the heartbeat?


----------



## samzi

I have to see the mw again next friday, and then she will probably check me out etc and possibly do a sweep if ive not had her by then. They dont do anything to help until your a week(ish) over


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie, she found the HB really low down, I also find it low down just above the pubic bone, I find it around there somewhere too although just recently its been about 2 inches below my tummy button....ill be searching on Monday so ill see then, dont do it too often or i might get addicted!! ;-) x


----------



## Drazic<3

Hope she comes soon Samzi! 

I have binned the cheapo crappy angelsounds doppler. Driving myself loopy. Only 10 days until NT. BRICKING it!


----------



## Poshie

How's your bump doing BL? I have one, but it's not noticeable unless you know me (that is you know what my stomach used to look like). 

Hey Drazic - So you didn't get on with your angel sounds doppler then. I remember you having issues with it. I am unsure on the whole doppler thing. I worry that I'll be worried if I can't find it! I'll see how it goes at my mw appt on Tuesday and decide then. I know BL has had success with hers ;)

I've decided we should all be issued with our own personal ultrasound machines shouldn't we. Nice portable ones which we can use at our leisure. :D


----------



## samzi

well today is my due date :yipee:

come on little lady!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Come onnnnn bubbba!!!

8 days until NT :wacko:


----------



## MissyMojo

:hugs: ladies 

and 

Labour :dust: for samzi xxxx


----------



## minime2009

Amos2009 said:


> Third time not so lucky for me....had emergency sugery earlier today for an ectopic pregnancy. I lost my tube as well......:cry:

Am so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all!

I love weekends! so, my bump has grown, its noticable and sticks straight out infront! Last night it felt like my skin was stretching, today it feels more flabby ;-)

no important dates for me this week...anyone else?

My hubby is never that romantic, but today he said "get in the car we are going for your valentines surprise" anyway we arrived at Toys r us!!!! he said " we are here to buy beany its first toy" ....so we got this cute bunny knitted bunny rabbit for the cot. I know its AGES away, and i dont intend buying anything yet im way too supersticious, but I thought it was kind of cute that he actually showed his soppy side over LO ;-)

Thats all for now.xxxx


----------



## Poshie

*Important Events w/c 15 Feb*

Tues 16 Feb - Poshie's 16 Week midwife appointment (praying for heartbeat)
Wednesday 17 Feb - Omi's 28 week appt


Anyone else?


How are you doing minime? 

Hello BL. Ahh how sweet of DH :D When do you think you'll start seriously looking at stuff for baby?

Had a good weekend, quite quiet really. We should make the most of these times I suppose eh ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Amos2009, I am so sorry. :hugs:

BL, what a cute valentines day surprise. :thumbup:

Samzi, it can not be too long now but I am guessing it feels like forever for you. 

Well, my computer mouse broke so I have not got on the computer for a few days but I got a new one today. I am not doing too bad if you ignore the pain in my back and ribs, I defiantly feel like the third trimester has caught up with me now. People are always asking me when I am due now so I guess I am looking fairly big now too. My HIP grant has come through so we are going to get the re-usable nappies and cot bedding very soon! I got a baby pack from work today which was really nice, it had nappies, wipes, a tommy-tippie dummy, 5 muslin squares, washing powder and fabric softener, toiletries and things like that in. A few things from the baby pack went straight in the hospital bag so that is looking much fuller, well it is all in the cot and we need to buy the actual bag still. I have a midwife appointment on Wednesday and have more blood tests. I have read from now on I you get appointments every two weeks but I am not sure if that will be the case or not.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all!!

BIG day tomorrow then Poshie!! good luck...im sure all will be fine ;-) they dont do alot at the 16 weeker so dont be too dissapointed, i was like "is that it??"" BUT they will check HB if you ask....thats the important bit ;-) they might even offer ;-)

youre so organised Omi!! i think you do get 2 weekly appts now, my leaflet says you do....although that means nothing round here. I work for Johnson & Johnson so before long ill be ordering the free baby hampers we have for employees...they are bursting with J&J products ;-)

I think ill start looking at prams etc in ernest, about 26 weeks...I want the quinny Buzz racoon though ;-) with maxi cosi seat and dreami carry cot....REALLY pricy though ;-(

My sister islending me a cot and moses...both almost brand new, ill just get new mattresses. Saves a few ££££

Well, good luck tomorrow Poshie.....let us know how you go xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, I have a feeling your work hamper will be a lot better than mine. Lol. I think it is nice when companies give you a baby pack or hamper though because not all do. 

I don't feel organised, I feel like I have so much left to do! It is funny because I think the travel system will work out as one of the last things we will get and I expected my DH to buy it as soon as we had the 20 week scan. DH picked a system that is not a bad price for everything you get and I thought he might have gone a bit crazy with it so am quite happy. I am excited about finally getting the nappies but at the same time the choice of re-usable nappies now is massive and it is a bit over-whelming. I would say the nappies will be the hardest decision when it comes to the things we bought/buying.


----------



## samzi

It does feel like forever.

and reading about other people popping when its not even their edd yet is getting to me and im feeling so sodding jealous. stepping away for a few days till i have some new/updates cos i cant stand reading about other people going and me still waiting.

/end rant


----------



## Poshie

It won't be long now Samzi.........she can't keep you waiting much longer! :D

I doubt I'll get anything from work until baby is born. That's what's happened with other people here anyway. Anything will be nice of course. 

I am feeling nervous this morning. It doesn't help when I go to second tri board and someone posts about not being able to find hb at 16 week appt. Only hour and a half til appt. Need to fill up my pee pot before I go ;)

Omi - that's interesting you went for the re-usable nappy option. Is that a system where you get them laundered elsewhere or will you be doing all the washing yourself?


----------



## OmiOmen

Good luck Poshie, hope she can find it for you.

We will be washing them ourselves, the newer nappies are not too much more work than flushing the disposable liners down the loo or rising the re-usable ones and then sticking them in the washing machine so I think if we use them from the start we will not really notice the little bit more effort. Although we are taking the disposable nappies we have from baby packs and things to the hospital with us to make it all a bit easier. We just don't have enough room in the bin for nappies and I don't want baby poo smelling the bin up in summer after them sitting there for two weeks. Plus, they are cheaper in the long run, we will not run out and/or have to rush out to buy more and are supposed to be more comfortable for the baby and I don't know how true it is but they also say it makes potty training faster. I am really looking forward to buying the nappies now, it is just a bit of a worry about which brand to buy because I can sort of tell which systems will suit us best and I can tell which ones I like the most and look the cutest but I still worry about absorbency.


----------



## Poshie

I&#8217;m back and feeling :cloud9: heard our baby&#8217;s heartbeat........only took a couple of seconds to find it and it was very strong and fast (around 160bpm) and we even heard baby move (mw said, that was a movement, did you feel that, but I didnt'). It was so reassuring. My blood screening results all came back fine. Iron level is okay but on the low side at 11.9 (should be over 11) so I am going to try and work on that. She wasn&#8217;t worried about it and said they&#8217;d keep an eye on it. She felt my tummy and my womb is about 2 inches below tummy button now. Can you believe I forgot to take my pregnancy notes &#8211; didn&#8217;t even cross my mind, even though I managed to remember them for my 12 week scan. So another milestone reached and I&#8217;ll be 17 weeks in two days :D

Omi - I will have to have a think about the nappy thing at some point. Thanks for your comments, they are useful.


----------



## OmiOmen

:thumbup: Congratulations Poshie! Hearing the heartbeat is always such a relief even when you feel movements everyday it still feels so much better to hear it. My iron levels came back fine from the booking in appointment but then I started to get tiered a lot and the midwife said that it could be a lack of iron because the baby starts to take more and more, so she suggested cereal with added iron in it in a morning and now I feel better. She also suggested dark chocolate, lol! I do hope the blood tests I am having tomorrow will come back ok now though. 

Poshie and BL you are both getting close to the 20 week scan now, are either of you planning on finding out the sex or having a surprise at the end?

I was put off by re-usables to start with because I can remember having them as a baby and the pins sticking in me but they are totally different now. My mum really could not seem to understand the concept of dry paling and then sticking them in the washer. :shrug: I really like the idea of bamboo nappies as they are supposed to be a lot better than cotton in most ways but they take longer to dry but I think I will end up with a bit of a mix. Unfortunately, the choice is massive and some are so cute that I could end up spending a fortune on them.


----------



## Poshie

Hey Omi. Yes I strongly suspect we will ask the sex at the 20 week scan. I just can't see us on the day saying 'nahh we don't want to know'. Did/does anyone have suspicions about what flavour their baby is? I have none at all, no idea what it will be.

I do have some bran flakes, but I only tend to eat those at weekends. I really need to make the effort to eat them each morning I think.

So what's dry paling then? I've not heard of that before :shrug: Gosh, I have so much to learn ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Well, everyone told me I would be having a girl and my Mum had three girls so was positive I had a pink bump but I am having a boy so a lot of people were surprised (not in an unhappy way though). We knew we would ask and said that if they could not find out we would have probably paid for a privet gender scan, we could not wait to find out the sex even though it didn't matter either way. 

:blush: I am not even going to try and lie, I actually eat kids cereal! Lol. But I do think it was the added iron that stopped me from getting exhausted for no reason and the fibre is actually helping with the whole pregnancy constipation thing too. 

Dry paling is basically sticking the nappies in a nappy bin with no cleaner in it or water and then doing a wash every day or two. You can get flushable liners to get rid of the really gross stuff or re-usable ones that you rinse off first. We are going for nappies that have the nappies, a inside liner and an outer layer that are in sizes but you can get all-in-ones and birth-to-potty ones too. I have had to do so much reading up on them because the choice is mind-blowing and there are so many ways to deal with things like cleaning them. We have made a start and got 15 tots bots Bamboozles nappies and they are so cute and fluffy looking. We will need some liners and outers still and about 5-10 (apparently you need 20-25 if you do a wash every other day) nappies which I want to get in a different brand. I know it is crazy posting a photo but the nappies are actually turning out to be one of the most exciting things I am buying. :happydance:

View attachment 63333


----------



## Poshie

What lovely colours they are Omi :D I will definitely be asking you for feedback on how you get on with them, when the time comes. You have done alot of research by the sound of it and that will be very useful to us ladies who know nothing ;)

So to increase my iron level a bit I'm going to try (I'm veggie): breakfast cereal (with iron), dried apricots, raisins, as well as my usual veggies.


----------



## OmiOmen

Hopefully I have not picked a dreadful brand. I am excited about buying more but I don't think DH gets it at all and just wants to got for plain and heap and practical. I if your considering using re-usable nappies I would really suggest looking at the natural parenting forum, they have so much good advice. 

I am a veggie too and have never had a problem before because I eat plenty of green leafy veg (I LOVE spinach) and have a glass of fresh orange juice at breakfast and the vitamin C helps you absorb the iron. So I was a bit surprised to be feeling tiered after the first lot of tests came back fine but the cereal has seemed to make such a difference to how I am feeling which really surprised me. So I am guessing a small difference in what you eat in a day can actually make a big difference, although I am not a big fan of cereal so I buy chocolate hoops which makes my husband make fun of me every time we shop now. :blush:


----------



## beachlover1

Great news poshie!!!!!! thats such a relief for you! Now we count down to our 20 week scans ;-)

Im a bit like you poshie, Im sure we will end up asking the sex on the day....I dont really want to know but DH does, so we shall see....I see the plus sides to both!! But i bet I wont resist ;-)

Omi, your are sooooo super researched on nappies! my DH wants to use re useables so ill be interested to see how you get on!

Pancake time now ;-) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I fond that knowing the sex was useful for picking out names since we could not agree and it helped us by at least arguing over the right gender. Plus, I think it is nice for men if they want to know because it must be really hard for them to feel like anything is happening for them. 

I still feel confused about the whole re-usable nappies thing but I shall tell you how I get on. The brand I got today get good reviews and seem to win awards so I am hoping that I have picked wisely.


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :)

3 weeks Friday til my 20 week scan, so not really that long to wait! When's yours again BL? Feeling more excited (and relieved) now, after yesterday. 

Good luck with those nappies Omi, I'll look forward to your considered opinion! ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems like the time has gone so fast already, with any luck the next three weeks will go fast for you both.

I had my midwife appointment today. I technically live in a village that is attached to a small town and the town part is about 1 mile away so I normally walk to my doctors with no problem but today I got so breathless! I just can not believe how much effort walking to my GP's was. I had a stand in midwife who was nice, she was going to test for my iron levels anyway when I said how I was feeling but then realised she was going to be doing it anyway. I am actually now thinking my results may not come back as good so I am guessing they will just give me iron tablets if it doesn't. I asked if I should bring my birth plan in at the next appointment with my MW and she said it was a good idea and that if everything is normal things like waiting for the cord to stop pulsating, a natural third stage and tearing naturally should not be a problem. She said I really should get my hospital tour booked soon and asked if I had thought about hypno-birthing classes since I wanted to try a natural birth. I also found out that they do the antenatal classes in my local town so I am considering going to them now, but have not made my mind up. She listened to the heartbeat for longer than my normal MW does and said he sounds happy in there and said my bump measurements are fine. So all in all it was quite a good appointment and I have one booked for 4 weeks away not 2. :thumbup:


----------



## beachlover1

poshie, my 20 weeker is 11th March...day before you!! I keep pondering changing it to the week before as according to the private scan dates ill be 20+6 on that day, (they said they trust their dates s the equip is a bit more advanced than the NHS) but then I thought,whats a week for a better detailed scan eh!!

I am now pondering over anti natal classes, MW said to book them by 20 weeks as they fill up WAY WAY fast!!

Hows everyone today? any news? scans? MW appts coming up? xx

Omi, my friend paid a fortune for hypno birthing classes, with some guru hypno birth lady....they were TOTALLY useless and forgotten about during labour ;-) xx


----------



## OmiOmen

I was thinking more about the hypno-birthing classes today and think that if I go to antenatal classes then they cover breathing techniques which was the thing I was most interested in. The MW today said I should get a move on with antenatal classes because although I may think I have a lot of time left (which I don't think that at all) but that it will go by fast now. I did not realise they did the classes in my local town and the surrounding ones too, I though it was just at the city hospital. :dohh:

I am really starting to feel the size of a whale and my belly button is getting bigger and ready to pop out! I can barely sit without my bump hurting from resting on my legs too much. I also CONSTANTLY feel him move which is nice in some ways but I sort of miss him sleeping occasionally now and now he has less room it can actually hurt when he boots me. As for sleeping myself, I am about ready to give up even trying! I just toss and turn on a night getting moodier and moodier and the past two nights once I got to sleep I managed to stay asleep for a few hours (without even having to get up and pee) because my DH was letting the dogs out but he is back at work tonight so I have no idea how I will get on. It almost seems hard to believe I am only going to feel more gross and uncomfortable over the next 3 months. :nope: I then feel really guilty when I complain about the pain in my back and things like that because at leasts everything is going well this time. Sorry for the rant! 

Plus,the MW said I need to see the GP about my back and see about painkillers and physio. But even though I am in pain I don't want to take painkillers (other than the occasional paracetamol) while pregnant and I had physio before because I get a bad back not due to pregnancy and did not find it helpful so am not convinced by it. :shrug:

My husband has said that he is going to start getting nervous at about 30-32 weeks and then really nervous by 35. I am hoping that means he will start getting things like DIY and de-cluttering sorted. [-o&lt;


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls. 17 weeks today :D

We will have to have a poll nearer the time on the outcome of our baby gender BL ;)

Omi, it's weird enough for me having a little bump, let alone what it must be like with a big one! I am rubbish at the best of times with no sleep, but I think that will just get worse in 3rd tri. 

I was brave and booked my antenatal classes after my 12 week scan. I went for the NCT ones as they are supposed to be very good. My first one is on 26 May when I'll be 31 weeks. They send me newsletters and brochures now which is quite useful. Are you girls doing that or going for the parentcraft nhs ones?

I am lucky because my dh is a chiropractor, so he will be on hand to give me any treatment I might need later on when back issues could become a problem. He treats quite a few pg women with good results.

We haven't had any updates from some of the girls lately have we - ie. drazic, minime, Lol. I will see if I can track them down ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Aww, thanks for thinking of me hun. I have been OUT with migranes recently - never had them before pregnancy so hoping it's a good sign. 

Got my NT scan in 4 days, and I am 12 weeks today! I cannot believe it really, never dreamed I would get this far. I am just wishing, hoping...well, you know. I just need it to be okay. Honestly, I am terrified, just want to get on with it now!

Glad to here you are all doing well. Hopefully I will have healthy babe piccis by Monday afternoon :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hello D, good to hear from you. Glad everything is going as well as it can be. Totally understand your concern, I was exactly the same for my nt scan. Remember (as my DH kept telling me) that the odds are on your side hun. Best of luck, don't forget to update us with some pics :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I am thinking of going to the two types of NHS classes now, one thing that sways me is that they are held at my husbands doctors office (which is a big new build just up the road) rather than the NCT ones which are a few towns away. Lazy, I know but I don't want too much extra hassle if I am off to them. Plus, I don't really want to pay extra money for something I can get for free when I am not overly excited by the idea in the first place. But am still not 100% decided yet, I really need to make up my mind soon as I would be starting them soon. I tried to book my hospital tour but they did not answer the phone so I will have to try again tomorrow.

I woke up with a bad hip today, it feels like the same problem I get when not pregnant but I am not happy about it. Poshie, you are so lucky that your DH is a chiropractor! 

Drazic, I had dreadful migraines in my 3rd and 4th month and nothing helped them at all. I hope they get better for you soon. :hugs: I too felt dreadful at the NT scan (I did not get an early scan though so the worry of another mmc was very high) and felt worse once I was in the waiting room so I think it is normal to worry. I hope it all goes well and you get some good pictures.


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. Not much longer to wait now. I am just so paranoid as last time we had an 8 week scan everything was fine then at the 10 week it was all over. I haven't seen bubs since 8 weeks and just hoping this time everything will be different. I guess because I have never got this far before it just seems to new and terrifying! Hopefully will be bringing good news on Monday :hugs:


----------



## samzi

It will be different this time :hugs: cant wait to see pics!!

well, issy is being evicted on the 28th (a week sunday) unless she pops out on her own accord before then.


----------



## OmiOmen

Drazic<3 said:


> I guess because I have never got this far before it just seems to new and terrifying!:

 If I am totally honest I still fell a bit like that now. I will have my fingers crossed for you and look forward to seeing some photos! :flower:

samzi, I bet she will pop out before then but at least you know you will not have to wait much more over a week. :thumbup:

My nappies arrived today and I am supper happy with them because they are so soft and they don't look bulky like some re-usables do and even have attached liners.


----------



## beachlover1

Ah Drazic, Not long now.....all will be fine on Monday, fingers and toes are crossed and looking forward to seeing a pic!!!

Samzi....one more week max!!! OMG!!!!! lifes about to get crazy ;-)

Hope all are well?

Yey its the weekend xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

OMG, I am so greedy! I have just eaten THREE salad and bean burger wraps (made up of 2 burgers). Now I really fancy some ice cream with chocolate sprinkles for some odd reason, not that I have any in. :munch: It is hard to believe now that I had dreadful "morning" sickness for 4 months. I guess it is easy to see how once you have had a baby you start to forget how awful the pregnancy felt. 

I really just want to buy the rest of the nappies, the travel system, some 3-6 month clothes and the bits left I need for the hospital bag right now but DH did not get paid right this week after getting his wage put up. Poshie and BL, are you going to start buying things after the 20 week scan? 

Has anyone got any plans for the weekend? 

We are thinking of buying a new sofa because the one we got last year is a mess because I stupidly picked a light colour with 2 dogs and now they have stopped making it so don't sell the dark covers for it any more and my husband now hates everything about it. I have seen two I like but I think one might last longer as far of DH getting sick of it which he always does and we are going for brown and I am not sure the second sofa I like will look right in that colour. We have a large corner sofa now and are going to go for a 3 seater sofa and a 2 seater sofa-bed I think, I am sure I'll make the wrong choice though. :wacko:


----------



## minime2009

Hi Girls

Yesterday morning I had some bleeding :-((

Of course, after two miscarriages in the summer, I was completely hysterical. Called the EPU who asked me to come up due to previous history.

I couldn't believe it was happening again but when we got there the little one had a heartbeat and was doing somersaults!! I honestly can't describe the relief. Just goes to show all bleeding doesn't mean it's something bad. Saying that, the bleeding was light and did stop fairly quickly whereas last time it kept on. Don't think I was in any state at the time to notice that though :-/

Anyhoo alls good so have been told to rest for a couple of days and take it easy. Sunds good to me ))

Oh, and it was the first time I had seen the baby move! )

Hope you all having a good weekend xx


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so glad everything is alright darling, excellent news. 

Omi, I want ice cream now! WELLLLLL bad ;) 

Samzi, stop posting messages and start getting that little lady born :p

Scan tomorrow :wacko: Hoping and wishing and dreaming I am showing off a beautiful pic tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Minime, I am sorry you must have being so worried but I am glad that everything is ok.

Drazic, good luck at the scan tomorrow! 

I can not seem to stop eating the past few days and after not much weight gain I can see how it will start to pile on from now on.


----------



## Poshie

Wow that was scary minime, so glad little bean is doing fine though. :happydance:

You know what, I've not had any icecream for ages & you've reminded me how much I like it ;)

Best of luck tomorrow Drazic, do let us know how you get on. Sending positive vibes your way and won't it be great to see your little bean :D


----------



## Lol78

Hello everyone, sorry for not popping by in a while - I just find I'm less stressed when I keep away from the computer. I'm 10 +1 today. It all "seems" normal - still sick and tired and the headaches -ahhhhh! Drazic, I'm so sympathising with you right now. 

I have a scan in just over 2 week and I'm already dreading it. Scans will just never be something I look forward to after what happened, something I know most of us can appreciate. But I want to see the baby and I'm praying that it's moving around and healthy. 

I want to book up NCT classes. I have been speaking to my counsellor (who I started seeing early this year after loosing our little one). I was talking about how scared I was of giving birth again - she told me I have to make sure it's different. Last time I had no idea about it - no chance to learn about breathing or pain relief, it was just a case of find out as it happened. She reckons if I take control a bit more that I may be less scared for the next time. Please don't let me worry you guys who haven't given birth yet, it's just that my experience of giving birth it is just very different to most. I think it must be so different when you are expecting a positive outcome rather than knowing your baby is going to die. I'm sure just that positivity is enough to make it more bearable. I hope I haven't upset anyone, I just didn't know whether to mention it because it I didn't want to scare anyone but it's something I'm thinking about alot at them moment. 

Drazic, good luck tomorrow, will be thinking of you.
Poshie, thanks for giving me a nudge - I'm just crap but it's lovely to know you are still thinking of me. 
Minime OMG! I would have be so scared, I'm so glad it's all OK though.
Samzi - You really are keeping us hanging on here! Or rather your laid back little lady is!!
Omi - I just think you need to eat when you are hungry. What a great excuse!


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all,

Minime....nightmare!! glad all is looking good though!! xx

Drazic...postive vibes right at you, all will be super im sure,,,,you really deserve it!!! Please do let us know how you get on!! GOOD LUCK xxx

Poshie....hows the bump coming on? I was googling "18 week pregnancy bumps" on images the other day, OMG my bump is minute compare to some of them....WTF where is my bump? I do have one but some people wouldn t notice yet? what about you?? ALSO how much weight have you put on so far?? I weighed myself yesterday, I have only put on about 3-4 LBs and got worried it wasnt enough??? not too sure!!!

LOL.....I think it would be a good idea to have the classes, Poshie and I just booked some. Mine arent NCT as I dont have one that local to me sadly, mine are still private ones though run by an ex midwife locally, groups of 6 couples. Should be ok. Im sure you will feel better if you feel prepared and can be in some control.

Omi...Just eat!! I am now I am paranoid i havent put enough weight on! ;-) 

Other than Drazic, anyone else got a big week coming up?

My best friiend called today....yey shes 10 weeks pregnant!!!!!! im first to know and sooo excited that we are going to be so close together, We always joked at uni that we would....and now we are!!

Im starting to get really nervous about my 20 weeker now!! yikes....please let all be good!!!!

Been decorating the lounge today.....more nesting ;-) xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. My scan is at 1:30pm, will let you all know. 

Lol78, sending huge hugs hun, it must be so hard. I think your councillor is right, knowledge can make us feel better. You are along way off giving birth to that healthy, screaming baby darling, but if something will help then go for it :hugs:

Huge :hugs: all round and hope you are all feeling alright :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

*Important Events w/c 22.2.10*

The Birth of Issy - not sure what day yet! Loads of luck Samzi :D *UPDATE: * Baby Issy born 6lbs 13 oz on Monday 22 Feburary, *CONGRATULATIONS *Samzi! :yipee:

Monday 22 Feb - Drazic NT Scan - good luck D :hugs:


Just wanted to add that our friend Samzi is in hospital! I'm hoping for another update (in her journal) again this morning, as she spent the night in due to a fast pulse. Looks like baby Issy could be with us very soon. Best of luck to her x

Hey, good to hear from you Lol. Glad all is well. As BL mentioned, I have booked NCT classes, in the hope of meeting people, even making friends and learning about this pregnancy and birth malarkey ;) They are supposed to be very good.

BL....bump. I have googled bump pics previously and worried myself how everyone seemed so much bigger. BUT, some pics will actually be a different getstation and some will be 2nd + time preggers, so will look bigger. Having said that I feel like I have grown some this weekend. I am not big by any means, just bigger than I have ever been before. As for weight gain, I think I've only put on 2-3lbs....from what I understand, most of it will go on later this trimester so I'm trying not to worry. I will post a pic of my bump for you here, as I took one at the weekend. Just need to edit and upload it. ;)


----------



## beachlover1

Fingers crossed Drazic!!!

Oh Samzi has gone in.........

THanks Poshie, made me feel better about my bump. Mine is biggest at night ;-), glad you have put same weight on as me too...makes me feel normal! Lookforward to your pic!! I said to OH last night we need a to take a pic, so i will later too. 

Poshie...can you feel any movements yet? I occasionaly think i feel a pop feeling but then I assume its bubbles ;-0

Yuk Monday!!!! xx


----------



## Poshie

Not sure about movement BL......as I said to midwife when she asked me last week, I think maybe I do (a fluttering type thing) but I can't be sure. When she was listening to the heartbeat there was a movement and she asked if I felt it but I didn't. So not certain on that one.

My bump is defo bigger at night, but this morning, it's looking bigger than normal which is strange. I have some tights on and I think they are digging in to bump a bit.

Yes, do post a bump pic BL, it would be good to compare!

Oh yes and talking of 'bubbles' boy am I gassy these days :blush:


----------



## beachlover1

DRAZIC!!! great news...I just saw your updated post somewhere on here!! you mest be over the moon. xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol78, I agree that feeling a bit more in control can really help. It is amazing how much better I feel after writing a birth-plan even though I know it is just a rough idea of what I want rather than what will happen. I am sure this time round it will be fine and a totally different experience. :hugs:

YAY, for Samzi and Issy! Our first birth of the group, it is so exciting, can't wait until they are home so we can see some photos. :happydance:

BL and Posie, try not to worry about your bump size too much. Mine looked far smaller than photos of other people who where a similar build to me and I have only just started to gain any weight at all. Boy is my bump catching up with me now though, I am getting bigger everyday! I am guessing the stretch marks will be catching up with me soon too. :-(

Any news on Drazic? I hope that it all went well. :flower:


----------



## beachlover1

yeah Omi I spotted an update from Drazic....all Went well at the NT scan. x

Wowzers...I just noticed I went up a box!! Half way box now ;-)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so glad it all went well for Drazic. :thumbup:

I love seeing the boxes go up! I have ages for mine to go up again I think.


----------



## Poshie

Yes, excellent news D :happydance: another milestone down :D

Girls, I've got my 17 week bump pic on pg 52 of my journal, if you're interested ;) I was going to post it here too but forgot.


----------



## beachlover1

im gonna go find my camera charger now so I can take one too....yr bump pretty much like mine....phew!! x


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, that is one cute bump! :thumbup: I was just so bloated and then when that went down looked like a whale.


----------



## Lol78

Great news for Samzi - how exciting!
Drazic, fantastic news, I'm so happy for you, you must be over the moon. 
Poshie - cute cute cute bump picture!! 
BL - get that camera charged girl, we want to see pics!!
Omi - some people don't get stretch marks - you may be lucky! My friend swears by bio-oil for preventing them. HAve you tried it?

I'm still the same but getting a bump already - seriously, I was like 14 weeks last time before I looked like this. It's actually getting really difficult to hide now - I think some people at work might have guessed but I'm not going to say anything until after the scan (fingers, toes and everything else crossed).

Just one strange thing. I have been having a "tingling" sensation "down there". I mean, right down there, almost on the outside. Should I be concerned do you think? Nothing else, no bleeding, etc.


----------



## beachlover1

mummmm I wouldnt worry too much about tingling, its not cramps or anything is it? and you said no bleeding. If it carries on mention it to MW but I wouldnt be too worried if it was me. maybe as things stretch nerves get squished and thats nerves tingling?? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls. Honestly, today has been one of the greatest days of my life. They moved me forward so I start the second tri tomorrow! I am on :cloud9: right now, thank you so much for all your kind words :hugs:

Piccis here! https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/281352-drazic-3-bump-journey.html#post4509476

Lol - I have been having that too the past few days, it feels really weird but I think it's just all the increased blood flow though our bodies :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Aww Drazic, that is soooo cool. When you put them alongside one another, it's amazing all the things that happen between 8 and 12 weeks isn't it! Amazing. I'm so happy for you and really hoping that 2 weeks today I will also be happy with you. And thank you, it makes me feel really much better that you are having that feeling. It really is weird isn't it?!! I think you might be right about the blood - I hadn't thought of that before. You know I have had tingling boobs before and it feels like that, but in my lady garden area!!

BL - thanks hun, squished nerves also sounds perfectly reasonable, God, I remember the sciatica I had last time after about 20 weeks - ouch!!!

Hope everyone is doing well. 

Poshie - notable event for the next week - my first mw appointment next Monday.


----------



## Poshie

I agree it is amazing the growth that takes place between 8 and 12 weeks. 8 weeks looks like a very cute little blob and 12 weeks looks like a miniature baby :D It is a great milestone to achieve, I am very happy for you D :hugs:

Lol, funnily enough I was getting funny pains like you describe at the weekend. I don't think it's anything to worry about as the pain doesn't last long and as you say, no bleeding. Just another pregnancy related ache and pain I reckon ;)

Thanks for your comments on my cute bump. I know everyone is different and mine probably doesn't look all that big to some of you but it's so noticeable to me now.

BL - defo post a bump picture, I'd love to see! That goes for anyone else who fancies it too.

Lol, I will add your appt to the Important Events list x


----------



## OmiOmen

Drazic, the photos look fantastic. I was wondering if we would be able to play the nub game but I thinks his/her legs are blocking it so I can't see one. I did not get an early scan but it always surprises me how much they change around that time and yet my 12 week and 20 week scan look about the same. 

I know stretch marks will either happen or they won't but I do use all sorts just to make me feel like I am doing something. I have some now, they are on my hips and I had a few faint ones on my hips from puberty so am not too bothered but am still really hoping I am lucky and don't get any on my belly. I will probably take my next bump photo next Monday when I will be 30 weeks (which sounds so strange to say) but this is my 26+4 week bump. It looks a bit rubbish because it was taken by myself on a phone-cam since my husband is even worse at taking a photo. I am wearing my house maternity clothes so don't normally dress like that, lol. I should also add that I have gotten quite a bit bigger since this was taken! 

View attachment 64849


----------



## Poshie

Omi that is a lovely neat bump you have there :D I intend to take a bump pic every 4 weeks and it's nice to keep a record I think.


----------



## OmiOmen

I took one in early pregnancy with my bloating then at 12, 16, 20 and 26 so far but my 26 week one looks smaller than my 20 week one so I think he was laying a bit flatter for a few days. I think the shape and position has changed with each photo too so it is nice to keep a bit of a record. Plus, I have some friends in Australia and my Mum lives in Dorset and my Dad has only recently moved back from France so I keep a photo of practically everything pregnancy or baby related on facebook (which I am sure makes some people on my friend list think I am obsessive, lol). I do look bigger now but am going to hold off taking any more photos until 30 weeks but I think I finally understand what is meant by the "popping" stage.


----------



## Lol78

Lovely bump Omi!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies, im getting discharged today :happydance:

hope your all well!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Mummy Samzi :happydance: That's great news you get out today. Will we get to see a pic of baby soon? How are you feeling? Are you going to post a birth story?

Oh and Congratulations on being the first graduate from the 3rd Time Lucky Club :D

Here's to many more graduations as the months go on, eh girls ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Yes, photos and a birth story when your settled in at home! :thumbup:

:shy: I really can not stop eating, I feel so greedy! Worst of all is that I can not be bothered to make any decent food. I am not sure if I am imagining it or not but it feels like one of the baby's movement today was actual fingers! Plus, my bump feels almost achy today, I have no idea what is going on with it.

How is life treating everyone? My poor little cat is getting spayed on Friday and I am really nervous about it. :cry: We ordered a new sofa which I am looking forward to getting but it apparently takes 7-8 weeks to make!


----------



## beachlover1

Welcome home Samzi!!! AWESOME NEWS!!!!! congratulations xxxxxxx

Cant wait to see your photos! xx

Hi everyone. xx


----------



## Lol78

Woo hoo Samzi. :happydance: Can't wait to see some pictures and hear all about it!

Omi - I'm feeling really bad about the food i'm eating - I can't stomach veg at all (I usually love it) and I'm just eating stodge. 

I am not feeling so sick right now. I'm not sure if that should worry me. I am still feeling yuck, just not REALLY yuck like I was before. dh mentioned it this morning (that I seem to be feeling a bit better the last few days) and now it's playing on my mind. :shrug:


----------



## OmiOmen

Try not to worry about feeling less sick, don't forget it often starts to fade out around 12 weeks but can be before or after that and of course some people never even get sick. I was still having dreadful "morning" sickness up until 16 or so weeks and wish it went earlier than that. It can not be long now until your next scan, when is it?


----------



## Lol78

2 weeks yesterday. It seems like a lifetime away. Last time I was sick 'till 16 weeks too. It's not that I wish to be really sick (I know it's HORRIBLE), but it is reassuring iykwim.


----------



## beachlover1

LOL I wouldnt worry about not feeling sick....mine went too...then came back. everytime is different.

2 weeks yesterday is my 20 week scan...lets hope its our lucky day!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Lol78

Oh BL, I really hope so. It's agony waiting isn't it?!
Thanks for the reassurance. I could kill dh! I wasn't even thinking about it until he said something.


----------



## NickyT75

Hi ladies :hi:

sorry I havent popped in for a while :friends: its good to see you Lol :) hope everyone else is keeping well xx


----------



## Lol78

Hey Nicky :yipee::yipee:
How are you doing? Sorry I haven't popped by your journal - I saw your lovely message in my old one, thank you! I'm still not brave enough to really venture into pregnancy journal section. I may start one if my 12 week scan goes OK. Please tell me how you are getting on - or put a link in your signature to your journal!!! Yey, so pleased to see you!


----------



## NickyT75

Im doing great thanks hun :friends:

I havent got enough room in my siggy for anything else :rofl:

but I will show you a couple of pics of my gorgeous little lady that were taken at 30wks :happydance:

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/th_P180210_2238.jpghttps://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/th_P180210_2239.jpg

and here is my current bump pic...

https://i535.photobucket.com/albums/ee352/NickyT75/th_31wks.jpg xx


----------



## Lol78

Oh wow, wow, wow!!! How beautiful. What a little princess. 
Loving that bump too!! Wooo hooo!! Thanks for sharing hun. xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls. Good to hear from you nicky :wave:

Lol, as BL says, every pg is different and the sickness can defo come and go, don't count yourself out of that yet! ;) 

I'm hoping my Doppler arrives in the next few days. I'll be very nervous trying it, but it will give some reassurance when I find it (pleease).


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for the lovely messages girls :hugs:

Lol, it is really weird! Haven't had it since but it made me really fidgety, it felt so uncomfy! And please try not to worry about the sickness, though I know it's easier said than done. I started to feel better then and am feeling almost normal except for the tiredness now. If I hadn't seen bubs on Monday I would probably panic too :)

Omi and NickyT75, your both looking fab!

Samzi - I am so proud of you :hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Love the 4D photos and bump photo Nicky!

So there will be a few scans coming up in about 2 weeks then! 

Poshie, I hope it arrives soon and is easy to use. I was too scared to get one in case I could not use it properly. You and BL could be feeling kicks any day now, I got wriggles at 13 weeks and thumping kicks at 16 weeks so hopefully you two will feel them early like me.


----------



## Lol78

Cool Omi, that is early! I hope I feel them that early, but I also think I have a bit more "insulation" shall we call it. So maybe I'll have to wait a little longer.


----------



## OmiOmen

My BMI was only just back into the healthy level before getting pregnant but I think I lost a bit of weight while pregnant so maybe that is why. I don't know if it has any relation but my Mum felt all 3 of us by 16 weeks so maybe that has something to do with it. 

I am really starting to worry about early labour now, I know if it does happen that the chances are good after 30 weeks but I am still quite worried by the idea. I am buying the travel system tomorrow and still looking about for the other nappy things we need and after that the only thing left that we really NEED will be the cot bedding! :thumbup:

My cat is going to the vets to get spayed tomorrow and I am really worried about that. My poor kitty! :-(


----------



## beachlover1

hey all!!

Nice to hear from you Nicky...great pics of yr LO!! and bump pics...

Thats a few GREAT bump pics now...I took one last night, just need to work out how to add it here ;-)

Girls....I THINK I have had a proper kick!!! I got my doppler out, its been a while since last used it. As I was playing chase the baby my tummy actually moved in a little area that you could see, like it popped out for a second and it actually felt like a proper kick not a bubble ;-) I was CHUFFED!!

Poshie, you will love yr doppler BUT do not stress, it can take ages to find the HB as you chase baby all over the place! Remember the MW has a higher frequency one that "spreads" the signal more than ours does!! so we have to be more spot on. You will prob pick up 2 baby HBs, one is more train like and the other a galloping horse, I believe one is the echo....or whatever! it will be about 120-160, the slower one is yours, there will also be "record skipping" noises...baby moving, and also a "wind in the trees"....placenta!! My MW told me its good to hear the HB go up then back down, but always baseline and up, baseline and up....= acceleration, rather than baseline and down...deceleration! does that make sense?? accelerations mean baby is active ;-)....APPARENTLY! oh and you DO need Gel, vaseline sucks!!

Its ALMOST the weekend yey!!!! more decorating for me tonight!! got the wallpaperer coming tomorrow to do my "feature Wall" in the living room! Im addicted to decorating ill admit it ;-)

xx


----------



## OmiOmen

BL, congratulations on the kick!


----------



## beachlover1

ok im trying to attach a pic! not sure how to do it....and I think I just look fat!!!:cry:
 



Attached Files:







bump 18 pic.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## beachlover1

mummm it worked...my 18 week 1 day bump (or too many pies!! The trousers are Next suit size 10...blatantly cant do them up....thank heaven for my bump band!! ;-)


----------



## OmiOmen

Aw, everyone seems to have such cute bumps! I looked like I ate too many pies but you defiantly don't, you can tell it is the start of a bump. :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

BL-that's a lovely cute bump you have there! Congrats on the kick, I haven't had one of those yet!
Omi, I think your bump is lovely. 

Thanks for the advice on the doppler. Well my Doppler arrived today and I found the heartbeat! Dh found mine and baby's so I could hear the difference ;) I see what you mean about how baby moves around! Heard a few blippy sounds which I think are movements. Haven't tried to find the placenta, as I didn't know what sound it makes.....now I know what to listen for, thanks! 

It is a very nice feeling to hear it but I'm not going to over use it. Dh said that's great, now you can put it away for a few days and try again. We'll see how it goes ;)


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie thats fab you found the HB...I use mine a couple of times a week, I find it better to find the HB and leave it....dont listen for long or you will lose it, then stress, then it will sound weird and you find yourself using it for about 20 mins!!! thats my findings anyway...listen and run ;-)

Its so reasuring though!!! 

I only felt one kick...thats was it, I do keep feeling little pressures and pat pat pats in my tummy so i think maybe its the beginnings.....who knows! It wont be long for us both though im sure!! xxx

And Omi....your bump is really neat!! its lovely...not too many pies!!!!


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

Just incase you havent seen my parenting journal, heres a piccy of Issy for you.

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v59/samzi/Baby%20Issy/Photo0746.png
:cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

Aww, Samzi she is utterly adorable! :)

BL, after my first thump thump type kicks it was a few days before I felt them again but about 2 week later I was feeling them everyday!


----------



## beachlover1

Samzi.....she is beautiful! Well done! 

Omi, thanks for the tip.... I'll be on alert;-)


----------



## beachlover1

Samzi.....she is beautiful! Well done! 

Omi, thanks for the tip.... I'll be on alert;-)


----------



## Poshie

Samzi she's gorgeous! Well done you :D


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all......weekend at last! How's everyone? Today I'm decorating for a change. Anyone else up to anything? How's everyone feeling ? X


----------



## Poshie

Morning BL :) I'm okay thanks, working at the mo. So you've got the decorating bug too then! Like you, we were doing a room every weekend for a few months. Nice to have it all done now.

Nothing much planned this weekend, so pretty boring from me really.

Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning, I must admit. Weather is supposed to be stormy isn't it so that limits options a bit. So a good weekend to decorate ;)


----------



## Poshie

*Important Events w/c 1 March 2010*

Monday - Lol78 Midwife (booking in) Appointment

Thursday - Omi's 25th Birthday!! :cake:

Let me know if anyone else has anything to add to the list.


----------



## samzi

we are off to the hospital this afternoon to get issy weighed. hoping shes gained some weight back from birth


----------



## Jellyt

Hi ladies, can I join you in here? I know i'm really late but I didn't know this group existed and this is my third time lucky too :).


----------



## Poshie

Hello JellyT, of course you are more than welcome to join us. So third time lucky for you and only 62 days to go! We'd be interested to hear your story when you get a minute. We have all suffered losses and there is a range of different gestations going on in here, but all very friendly. Our first graduation happened last week when baby Issy was born to Samzi :D


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: Hello Jellyt, sorry I should have sent you a link for this group! 

Lol78, I hope you have a good booking in appointment.

Samzi, how was the hospital appointment?

We STILL have so much decorating to do and I really want it all done before my new sofa arrives in a few weeks and we also have a lot of old furniture to take to the tip and packaging from the new furniture. My cat was at the vets yesterday, she is back and fine but I feel so guilty and barely slept since she was asleep on me all night and I was constantly waking up and seeing if she was ok. :(

It is my 25th birthday on Thursday! I wanted to do something since it will be about the last chance I will have to plan something that does not have to be baby friendly but doubt we will end up doing anything now. I wanted to go out next weekend but DH is changing shifts at work staring tomorrow so I doubt he even would be up for a meal or something like that.


----------



## Lol78

Hi girls, I'm feeling sick again now :happydance: - I really should have appreciated the lull when I had it, but there you go. 

Samzi, thanks for the picture - how adorable! I hope your hospital appointment went well. 

Jellyt - lovely to see you here.
Poshie - glad you got the doppler working, I couldn't be trusted with one - I would be checking every 2 minutes!
Omi - I hope the birthday plans go well - it's all very well trying to do something for the last time that doesn't have to be baby-friendly, but you're kind of a bit restricted at 30 weeks pregnant I guess!!
BL - how cool with the kick?!! Bet that was fab!
Drazic - hope you're doing well - thanks for the support in my other thread :friends:


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Jellyt :hi: 

hi everyone else :kiss: xx


----------



## NickyT75

P.S - Samzi ive just seen your little girl and she is BEAUTIFUL!! :cloud9: well done sweetie you must be so proud! xx


----------



## Poshie

I've added your birthday to the important events list Omi ;) oh yes, I was meaning to ask how your cat is getting on. I know my dog was sad for a while after being spayed, but not for too long thank goodness. Hope your cat makes a swift recovery. 

Lol :happydance: for feeling sick....only because it gives you peace of mind of course;) hopefully you'll grow out of it naturally and get some respite.

Hello nicky, how's you? Successful shopping trip? I must check your journal ;)

Had quite a busy day in the end which included dh buying a new car. We sold our car the other week and now we have a 2006 Alfa 159. Ticks all the boxes and will be a nice family car, complete with isofix points ;)

Couldn't resist doing the Doppler again and pip was moving about and sounding good.


----------



## OmiOmen

I actually think it is her collar that is bothering her the most. I keep taking it off when she seems settled and I can sit with her but then pop it back on when she goes close to the stitches. She is gently playing with DH and a fluffy toy with the collar off at the moment. My younger dog is very concerned about her though. 

Poshie, it is good that your husband can be practical and get a car that is wise with a baby on the way. It seems a lot of men pick silly cars, when my Mum was pregnant with me and already had two kids my Dad bought a 2 seater car!


----------



## Drazic<3

Lol, your welcome sweetheart. Don't worry, my sickness does that too, comes and goes! I try and enjoy it now when it does :)

Poshie, well done on finding the heartbeat, and thanks for the great advice BL (also, your bump looks GORGE! Defo bump not chub) We got our rented Hi-bebe and we found the heartbeat straight away :cloud9: - I got the camera out and little oik moved! So, found it again, get the camera ready and yet again, babe moved! I am trying not to use it more than twice a week (or I will be on it all the time) so will try again on Tuesday and WILL have OH ready and waiting with the camera :rofl: 

Oh, and there is a huge difference with the placenta. You will get used to exactly where it is. I only know this as when I had my angelsounds I listened to the placenta for over a week thinking it was bubs :shy:

Happy 25th Omi! :happydance: and good luck for your booking in lol. Be prepared to be asked millions upon millions of questions! :hugs:

Samzi, she is beautiful.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all! Welcome jelly thanks for the compliment Drazic! LOL, glad the sickness is back! And Poshie...great yr getting on with the Doppler! I have been painting all weekend, now I need a bath I'm shattered! No more proper kicks from LO since my last one, still a few wriggle motions but that's it! Glad all seems to be ok! Here's to another healthy happy week girlies  x


----------



## minime2009

Hi everyone glad you are all keeping well!!

Haven' been on too much but am hoping tiredness will be starting to ease and I will be staying up a bit later at nights lol 

Well, an update from me I guess!! Had my scan on Thursday at 11wks 2. Everything was great and my first time in proper maternity rather than EPU so that can only be good!! Pics on my profile )

Just as an aside question. I used to exercise regularly but haven't in a few months. I rejoined the gym yesterday but only to do walking initially. Did 1 hour on the treadmill at a reasonable pace - not power walking but not slow. I have had pains in my lower abs all day today, kind of like I have done stomach crunches. Am hoping and assumingit's nothing. Has anyone else had/done this? 

Picked our pram and nursery furniture too )


----------



## Lol78

Hello everyone :wave:

I'm doing OK. I fell over today which shook me up - mentally more than physically. I know bubs is well protected but still. It's quite worrying. 

Just a quick question... what's the score with swine flu vaccine? I have kind of missed all the hype and I'm not sure now whether to have the jab or not. As I have my midwife appointment tomorrow, I thought I'd ask. I'm also desperately trying to decide whether to have the triple test - we don't get nuchal fold scans here, but are offerred the blood test. I'm not sure whether to have it because I would never risk an amnio so it seems pointless, but then, if it's low, it's one less thing to worry about. But if it's high - one more thing to stress about. I don't know. We didn't go for it last time, but that is because it was sold as a test for downs syndrome. We would continue the pregnancy (I think) with that diagnosis, but now I know a bit more, I also know it can help diagnose more serious issues like Edwards or Patau syndrome. Oh God, ignorance is bliss. I wish I didn't know these things then I wouldn't stress so much.


----------



## OmiOmen

minime, I am glad that the scan went well. I only exercised on the Wii fit (I am not a gym person) and did so to lose weight to get my BMI just into the healthy section before getting pregnant but stopped using it when I got pregnant. I think the general advice is to only do very gentle exercise once your in the second trimester but other than that I have no clue! 

Lol, I had the swine flu jab a while back and decided on it after doing a lot of looking into it and because someone I knows sister caught it when giving birth in the hospital and was in intensive care for quite a while and obviously unable to look after her new baby. I do think it is a personal decision and would recommend looking into the relevant information rather that reading the tabloids and deciding if you feel comfortable having it or not. The issue with pregnant women getting it (other than a raised temperature) is actually the risk in the third trimester when the lungs are squashed up and it can turn into pneumonia. As for the downs syndrome testing I always think that if it is low then you will worry less and if it is high and you don't want farther tests you can look into it before hand to know what to expect if it turns out to be right. But like you said, it may just worry you more. Sorry, I guess I have to useful advice really.


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Omi. I guess to both questions there are no right and wrong answers, but it's nice to know where people sit. I think I will probably get the jab and probably won't go for the test - stay blissfully ignorant perhaps. I think if there is anything SERIOUS, they should pick it up on the scans - I will have quite a few after 16 weeks. Thanks for your opinions. xx


----------



## minime2009

Thanks - was only walking at the gym so not strenuous. Would walk outside but I live by the coast and it is freezing and very dark and poorly lit at night so thought a bit safer to walk on a treadmill!!

I too need to decide about my swine flu jab. My midwife recommended I get it.


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news on your scan minime :happydance: that is great news and such a relief eh? My midwife mentioned the swine flu jab at my first appointment, but only because I asked her. It hasn&#8217;t come up since. She said at the time that I should receive a letter but it would be after 20 weeks I think it was. I need to decide whether to have it too.......I&#8217;m leaning towards having it because the problems seem to happen to those late in pregnancy/birth. 

As for exercise &#8211; I can&#8217;t comment on the running side of things. I do alot of walking as my daily exercise (I have a dog). I am considering taking up swimming at some point in the future too. I am definitely going to get Wii Fit but mainly for after the birth to help lose weight in the privacy of my own home ;)

On the testing side Lol, we went for the combined test at 12 weeks (luckily its offered free here) and yes it was comforting to get those numbers back. But if you wouldn&#8217;t have an amnio then I don&#8217;t suppose there&#8217;s much point in going through the tests. Of course, the odds are on your side that everything is fine of course.

Oh yes, I fell over a couple of days ago too actually Lol. I was walking up my front path (which I know is slippy) and fell right over on my butt. If I&#8217;d been a neighbour looking out their window, I would have laughed! I was a bit worried at first because I twisted but I found heartbeat that day so that reassured me. As you say, pip is well protected in there ;)


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all! Yuk Monday 
minime...I was told to go easy on the gym til 16 weeks, I normally go lots but am only just starting back. The aches will just be a sign that it was maybe a bit much at this stage, nothing major and all will be fine. Any excuse to not exercise
as for swine flu jab....I decided to not get it! I work in the medical industry and never hear anything about it these days. I'm not keen on taking paracetamol let alone an untested vaccine but that's just me, I also figured we are now headed out the flu season and so far it's been nothing like they predicted. If it comes back I'll be off to get jabbed though! 

Testing is a very personal choice. I has the NT scan and combined bloods, but that's. Because I'll soon be 35 and I always prefer to know the risks and worry later. It's entirely up to you really, either way no one would judge. It really depends on if you will worry or not and do something with the result..... So many choices and they aren't even born yet!

Anymore news out there ?


----------



## minime2009

Poshie said:


> Excellent news on your scan minime :happydance: that is great news and such a relief eh? My midwife mentioned the swine flu jab at my first appointment, but only because I asked her. It hasnt come up since. She said at the time that I should receive a letter but it would be after 20 weeks I think it was. I need to decide whether to have it too.......Im leaning towards having it because the problems seem to happen to those late in pregnancy/birth.
> 
> As for exercise  I cant comment on the running side of things. I do alot of walking as my daily exercise (I have a dog). I am considering taking up swimming at some point in the future too. I am definitely going to get Wii Fit but mainly for after the birth to help lose weight in the privacy of my own home ;)
> 
> On the testing side Lol, we went for the combined test at 12 weeks (luckily its offered free here) and yes it was comforting to get those numbers back. But if you wouldnt have an amnio then I dont suppose theres much point in going through the tests. Of course, the odds are on your side that everything is fine of course.
> 
> Oh yes, I fell over a couple of days ago too actually Lol. I was walking up my front path (which I know is slippy) and fell right over on my butt. If Id been a neighbour looking out their window, I would have laughed! I was a bit worried at first because I twisted but I found heartbeat that day so that reassured me. As you say, pip is well protected in there ;)

Yeah I think I'll go for the jab too.

Have only been walking on the treadmill, defo no running after last times just to be on the safe side! Thing is, family are making such a fuss about it but do you know they wouldn't say a thing if I just went for a walk outside. I think it's just because I walked at the gym. Bit overprotective lol


----------



## minime2009

beachlover1 said:


> Morning all! Yuk Monday
> minime...I was told to go easy on the gym til 16 weeks, I normally go lots but am only just starting back. The aches will just be a sign that it was maybe a bit much at this stage, nothing major and all will be fine. Any excuse to not exercise
> as for swine flu jab....I decided to not get it! I work in the medical industry and never hear anything about it these days. I'm not keen on taking paracetamol let alone an untested vaccine but that's just me, I also figured we are now headed out the flu season and so far it's been nothing like they predicted. If it comes back I'll be off to get jabbed though!
> 
> Testing is a very personal choice. I has the NT scan and combined bloods, but that's. Because I'll soon be 35 and I always prefer to know the risks and worry later. It's entirely up to you really, either way no one would judge. It really depends on if you will worry or not and do something with the result..... So many choices and they aren't even born yet!
> 
> Anymore news out there ?


That's interesting about the jab - maybe I will wait a bit and see what happens. Am only 12 weeks so still have time to think about it I guess.

Was going to go and walk at the gym tonight but have decided not to. I feel fine today but just to be on the safe side. I will go walking tomorrow and maybe just do 45 mins instead of an hour and see how I feel on Wednesday  Can't be too careful!!

It's fab though - this is the furthest I have ever been and love each week ticking over!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I got offered the jab not long after my 12 week scan and a lot of people were getting swine flu at the time so I have to admit that was one of the reasons for wanting it, plus if you breastfeed it will protect the baby too. My DH was fully against the jab though until someone caught it from the labour ward at our hospital (funnily enough it is supposed to be one of the hospitals driving the standards up of maternity wards!) and became very ill. I do wonder what I would have done if we did not end up agreeing about it though.

I forgot to say that I managed to book my hospital tour and it is when I will be 36 weeks! I can not help but wonder what the point is by then since if I am not happy with the place it will be a bit too late to get a home birth. I tried to book some antenatal classes but the doctors office where they do them said they was not sure it was for the whole area rather than just them (my MW said if covered the whole area though) and I also think they got confused by MW appointments and the classes so no luck booking anything. I took my 30 week bump photo today, I think he is laying a bit flat today because some days I look a tiny bit bigger.

View attachment 66035


----------



## minime2009

OmiOmen said:


> I got offered the jab not long after my 12 week scan and a lot of people were getting swine flu at the time so I have to admit that was one of the reasons for wanting it, plus if you breastfeed it will protect the baby too. My DH was fully against the jab though until someone caught it from the labour ward at our hospital (funnily enough it is supposed to be one of the hospitals driving the standards up of maternity wards!) and became very ill. I do wonder what I would have done if we did not end up agreeing about it though.
> 
> I forgot to say that I managed to book my hospital tour and it is when I will be 36 weeks! I can not help but wonder what the point is by then since if I am not happy with the place it will be a bit too late to get a home birth. I tried to book some antenatal classes but the doctors office where they do them said they was not sure it was for the whole area rather than just them (my MW said if covered the whole area though) and I also think they got confused by MW appointments and the classes so no luck booking anything. I took my 30 week bump photo today, I think he is laying a bit flat today because some days I look a tiny bit bigger.
> 
> View attachment 66035


Oh you look lovely  Very neat!!


----------



## Poshie

Lovely bump you have there Omi :D :yipee: for the hosptial tour - better late than never eh! We don't have to make an appointment for a tour....apparently you just turn up at the maternity unit at 3pm on any Saturday, which is quite good.

Not alot to report from me today ladies. Feeling pretty much okay - pretty tired but hey, what's new. I can see me getting the old doppler out tonight for another stint. 

10 days til 20 week scan! 9 days for BL (I think) ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

Omi, you look fab! 

Glad to hear good news from everyone! Poshie, arn't dopplers great? I have to really fight myself not to use mine everyday! 

Been a stressful few days for me, I accidently ate mold on cheese (listeria freakout) I have an infected toe nail (blood infection freak out) and we couldn't find the heart one time (MMC freak out) - I need to CHILL, but I don't think that's happening anytime soon :dohh: 

Otherwise, I am fine. I have the most AMAZING nails, I have never been able to grow them before as they are always too weak but they look GORGEOUS! It almost makes up for all the spots and farting :rofl: 

Minime - I get that too, quite often. Especially did around the 12 week mark - it will most likely be your uterus moving above your public bone. That happened to me around that stage and it was sore, and then one day my belly changed shape! :)


----------



## samzi

hi ladies, hope your all well :hugs:


----------



## minime2009

Drazic<3 said:


> Omi, you look fab!
> 
> Glad to hear good news from everyone! Poshie, arn't dopplers great? I have to really fight myself not to use mine everyday!
> 
> Been a stressful few days for me, I accidently ate mold on cheese (listeria freakout) I have an infected toe nail (blood infection freak out) and we couldn't find the heart one time (MMC freak out) - I need to CHILL, but I don't think that's happening anytime soon :dohh:
> 
> Otherwise, I am fine. I have the most AMAZING nails, I have never been able to grow them before as they are always too weak but they look GORGEOUS! It almost makes up for all the spots and farting :rofl:
> 
> Minime - I get that too, quite often. Especially did around the 12 week mark - it will most likely be your uterus moving above your public bone. That happened to me around that stage and it was sore, and then one day my belly changed shape! :)


Oh really? Maybe I will get a bump soon!! 

Here's hoping for my nails getting nice as I'm a dirty spotty farter too. Its rubbish lol


----------



## Poshie

minime2009 said:


> Drazic<3 said:
> 
> 
> Here's hoping for my nails getting nice as *I'm a dirty spotty farter *too. Its rubbish lol
> 
> That made me laugh minime! :rofl: I must admit, my nails are doing nicely too Drazic. I always say to DH that it's his genes that are causing the extra wind, of course. ;)
> 
> Didn't Lol have a midwife appointment on Monday? (need to have a look back at important events for this week)........Omi's birthday tomorrow too :DClick to expand...


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All

Drazic...hope you got that reply I sent about mold!! not an issue to worry about....more importantly...cheese strings!! SICKO!!!! ;-)

Poshie...my scan is the 9th now. I had to change it coz of bloody work crap!!...its closer now though ;-) 7 more days!!!!! im starting to feel nervous are you?? Have you felt any movements yet? When/if I do (still might be wind other than that kick I got) its VERY few and far between.....

Omi....nice bump!!! neat and cute ;-)

LOL, Minime, hello!! xx

I have to book a hospital tour at some point, though I thought id wait til after my 20 weeker.

Hee hee I went to Next to buy some maternity suit trousers today....I walked in and was peering around to see the maternity section....the assisitant came up and said "can I help are you looking for maternity?" YES!!!!!!!! he saw my bump!!.... good job ive not simply got a big belly, how insulting!!!

feel fine today, work doing head in but hey 4 months to go!!

xxx


----------



## beachlover1

talking of farting....i wish I could!! I have bad trapped wind some days and since I only go for a number 2 twice a week (and thats a struggle) theres no way any air is escaping!!! grrrrrrrrr

Oh and my nails are awesome....pity the rest of me is not "glowing" anyone else looking pale and tired? Where this this thick, lush hair everyone talks about ;-) 

x


----------



## Poshie

Hello BL :) OOo scan brought forward eh :yipee: Did you say you are going to find out flavour? How exciting :happydance:

I must admit my hair is pretty good as well as my nails. I've even had a comment about it at work! 

Aww that's nice that your bump got noticed in Next! My coat still hides mine, so I don 't think anyone outside can notice yet. The material hasn't got much more room left though, as it isn't stretchy. I haven't been maternity clothes shopping as I am managing fine with my donated ones atm.

I'm still not convinced I've felt movements - maybe, maybe not. Thank goodness I can use the doppler to give me reassurance there is a baby living in there ;) I have heard that it isn't all that unusal not to feel movements, even at this stage. My MW 'heard' a movement at my 16 wk appointment, but I'm pretty sure I didn't feel it.

I have a headache today and feeling pretty blah tbh.


----------



## shmoo75

Hi all sorry I have been awol but, am sneaking on whilst at work as, boss is off sick:happydance: I'm good a part from the occasional heartburn like I have now just goes all the way up my throat. I also fart lots(I also blame my OH:haha:)as for number 2's well, one day its a real effort where it looks like pebbles and, other days(like last week!)I have what I call bum explosions!!!!Sorry if TMI but, when you are preggers all dignity goes out the window!! Been getting flutters(wind or beanie not sure)also been getting pains when I move or stand to quickly goes away after a couple of seconds but, I just need to learn to slow down as I can't do everything like normal!

Glad to hear everyone is ok and there are some scans and things coming up. Omi I must say that is a very nice neat bump for 30wks I look like that now and I am 11wks behind you!!!

I have thought about hiring a doppler but, my worry is as my little beanie ran away from the doppler when the mw tried on the 11/02 I am scared I wont be able to find it and then major panic will ensue as a result. I think I will wait until my next mw appointment which is on 08/04 @1pm if she can find the hb easily enough then, then I might be tempted to hire one for a month.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi Schmoo...nice to hear from you!!! glad all is going well!! xx


----------



## minime2009

Hehe glad it's not just me. Am sitting here laughing away. I did one in my sleep in bed the other night and other half woke me up wafting the covers and tutting really loudly so I would know it was so stinky it woke him up LMAO

Pay back!! :happydance:


----------



## Lol78

Hello everyone!
I had my midwife appointment (well remembered Poshie). It was fine - like I was warned just lots of questions. And I don't like the fact that I'm classed as 0+2 (as in 2 pregnancies, 0 living babies :cry: )- did anyone else see that? Horrible. 

But I'm actually getting really excited now. I know it's really early but I'm getting my head in a much better place now and I'm actually beginning to look forward to giving birth!! I never thought I'd say that. I just so want to hold my little baby. Please, please let the scan go OK next week. 

I hope everyone is well. I'm also farting like a trooper and they STINK!! At least dh is getting a taste of his own medicine right now!! Glad I'm not alone though.

Omi, that bump is so cute. I am far too embarrassed to put one of mine up. 11 weeks and I seriously look 20+. But I don't care, I'm happy with my bump, I'm just so glad it's there. 

Take care girlies. :hugs:


----------



## Sassy_TTC

Hello lovely 3 time lucky ladies,
Not sure if you remember me :(

I've finally just caught up with all your updates, so glad everythings going well for you all.

Lol - Have you had your scan yet? I cant wait to see your pics.

Nothing to update with me, still WTT, cant believe its only 1 month until my results, its gone sooo fast already.


----------



## Poshie

Morning all :) 19 weeks today!

Hello shmoo, glad all going well with you, good to hear from you :hugs:

Hello Sassy, yes of course I remember you. Thanks for dropping by and best of luck with those results. Do let us know how you get on :hugs:

Lol, YES, I have the same thing written in my notes - 0+2 :( But, glad your appointment went well and :happydance: for looking forward to the birth. I haven't got to that point yet, but of course I can't wait to hold my baby :D

:rofl: there have been a couple of ocassions when I fart in bed and wake both of us up! You got to laugh eh ;)

Oh and...

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY OMI!! * :happydance:
Do you have anything nice planned?


----------



## minime2009

It's only a week today since my scan and I am already thinking "is everything ok". It seems like forever to my next one!

Anyone else worry? I just can't wait to either have a bump or feel movement. I have been using my doppler and don't think I have found the heartbeat yet. Can hear mine and sometimes think I find baby but not sure.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All!!...or should i say you bunch of farters!!!

Sassy!! hello...really hope yr ok, not long til yr results.


Omi Happy Birthday!!!!!! anything fun on the agenda??


I have 0+2 in my notes too, I dont like it but I hate roughly translated "elderly mother more"...coz ill be 35!!

had a crap day, up at 5am drove 4.5 hours to furthest point of west wales to do a hip operation as i arrived in the bloomin carpark they call to say its cancelled so i turned round and drove home....9 hours later im home YUK!!! what a waste!

OMG just went for a number 2....they are rare i have to say....it absolutely killed!!!! if that hurt I can bare to imagine a baby coming out ;-)

Lol...good to hear the MW appt went well....not long now til our scans! yikes xx

xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies, hope your all doing well 

:hugs: to you girls xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness BL, what a nightmare!! You must have been livid :hissy: I take it you can chill out now for the rest of what's left of the day? Ouchie on the no. 2! I have some like that. Can't remember the last time I had a soft/or normal one even..... Hey, what do you mean 'elderly mother' surely that's not in your notes?! :shock:

Minime, I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say, yes, we all worried in betwen scans/appointments. At 16 weeks your mw will likely try and find heartbeat for you, which is reassuring. I didn't get a doppler til 17 weeks so likely easier for me to find a hb than at your stage. Don't forget baby is still very small at 12 weeks and not everyone can find hb every time :hugs:


----------



## Jellyt

Hey everyone! Sorry I took so long to get back to you and i'm glad everything is going well :). Minime2009 I found it really difficult to find baby's hb at 12 weeks so don't worry :hugs: know it's easier said than done! 

Well here's my third time lucky story. I had my first m/c when I was 16. I knew i'd missed a couple of periods but I was really skinny so it sometimes happened anyway. I was at work and I thought my period had come so I rushed to the toilet and by the time I got there I was covered in blood. I thought it might be because i'd missed a couple of periods and that was why this one was worse but I was so weak I couldn't stand up and had to get my mum to pick me up. I stayed at home and that's where I passed the baby. I hadn't even known I was pregnant so was really distraught and shocked. I didn't tell anyone at the time, not even my boyfriend and just had a few days off saying I was having a bad period. It really put me off having children and was really awkward around them. I have lots of little cousins and always felt bad that I didn't play with them much. I met my OH when I was 18 and two years later on NYE 08 I realised I was 10 days late. We were staying in London and took a test in our hotel room. It was definately positive but I had to buy a clear blue test so my OH could actually see the word 'pregnant' as he didn't believe it. We were both a bit shocked but actually came around to the idea quicker than I thought. We were both living with friends at the time but we found a really nice little house and started saving. By the time of our 12 week scan we were really excited. As soon as our baby came up on the screen I knew something was wrong. I'd been reading up on what I should see and knew that there was no flickering heartbeat. The sonographer confirmed that our baby had died and I started to bleed that day. It all happened naturally and I was shocked at how much it hurt. I ended up having to go into hospital because my blood pressure was dangerously low. I got almost no sympathy from the hospital staff and I think it was because of how young I look. When the ambulance arrived, the paramedic passed a baby blanket to the other one and the woman paramedic said 'she won't be needing that now' and laughed. She also got rid of my baby without even asking me and told me to stop moaning. I've since tried to complain about this and been told that there's nothing they can do because it was a miscarriage and she just got 'reminded to be sympathetic' so I didn't even get to bury my baby and that's one of the things that traumatised me the most and I don't trust hospital staff anymore as a result which is terrifying me about the birth of this baby. As horrible as that experience was, me and OH knew that we definately wanted to try again. We decided to give me time to heal and to not try but not prevent either. Well what should have been our angel's due date came along and me and OH were going to plant some forget me nots in the garden and I had an overwhelming feeling that I was pregnant. I almost didn't want to take a test because I knew that if it was negative it would make the day even worse but I think I just knew. I told OH and we almost ran to the sainsburys around the corner. OH waited downstairs while I took the test and the second line appeared really quickly. I took another two tests with the same result and OH couldn't argue with them this time, the lines were too dark. It was like a gift from our angel :). As i'm sure you can all relate to, this pregnancy has been hell worry-wise and I still wake up panicking that my waters have gone or that she's not moving but here I am at nearly 32 weeks. I never thought i'd get here and I still find it hard to get excited because I think something will go wrong but i'm getting there even though this pregnancy feels like it's lasting FOREVER! Just want her here now! Well that's my story, so sorry for the essay! I wish you all the best of luck with your pregnancies x x x


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for sharing your story Jellyt and congratuations on this pregnancy, it must be amazing and not to mention surrel that you will soon have your baby in your arms :D


----------



## Drazic<3

BL - IM the sicko?! Your the nutjob eating moldy jam :rofl: 

Glad your appointment went well Lol, it is very tedious, question and question! 

I have been feeling a bit mental today. I had a horrible dream last night about losing the baby and the medical things after. Really upset me. I am alright though, spotty and farty too. The PAIN that trapped wind brings?! I had no idea, I always thought it was funny in the past. Karma's a bitch hey?! 

One thing with dopplers, how often do you all use yours? Do you worry about overusing it?


----------



## OmiOmen

JellyT, I got treated a lot differently with my first pregnancy just after I got married at the age of 22 when DH was only 18 because of my age so I know they do it. Now I am 25 and have been married longer they treat me with a lot more respect which makes me angry that some people think a few years makes such a difference. I am really sorry to hear about how the you got treated and what was said. 

Thank you everyone for the birthday wishes and bump comments. I was starting to get worried about my bump size again but after spending time in hospital (which I will tell the story on the next post as it may be a bit long) and so many people feeling my bump and not mentioning the size I feel better about it. It is just worrying when everyone says how much smaller than them I look when they were at the same stage and seeing photos of them looking 5 times the size!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am home now but I spent the night in hospital. I was feeling a bit off for about a week and thought it was a slight change in blood pressure (headache, stars in eyes, light headed, out of it feeling and pins and needles) and then yesterday started to get chest pains too so I wanted to check it was not a drastic shift in my blood pressure or pre-eclampsia. So I called the GP's and they said to call an ambulance which seemed far too dramatic so I went to the local hospital thinking they would check my blood pressure and urine and they did a few checks but called an ambulance to take me to A&E anyway! The ambulance tried to offer my gas and air but I told them I was fine and not even sure why I was off to the hospital. At A&E they did a massive amount of tests and when I thought they was going to send me home they said the gynaecologist wanted to see me at the labour ward. So at the labour ward they hooked me up to the monitor and said "Didn't you just feel that contraction?" which confused me because I thought I just felt him move a bit and that was all and non of the doctors or midwives could understand why I was not noticing them. They said they wanted to see if and/or how dilated I was and I said "I'm not, surly I would notice" but apparent some people don't but I was fine thankfully. So they was worried about early labour and eventually tested me for it and it came back fine but the test made me bleed a bit so I was worried they had accidentally broke my waters or something but they said a bit of blood after so many tests was normal. So apparently they are just strong and frequent Braxton Hicks which I was not even noticing. The worry was still about my blood pressure and I had to stay over night.

So basically to cut the story a bit shorter they switched me from midwife care to consultant care and I have to see the midwife twice a week to check my blood pressure from now on. I just have to wait for her to call to arrange for her to come see me at the weekend. Plus, have another scan and have to see the consultant on April the 1st and I think as standard on consultant care they talk about the possibility of induction too. So with any luck it will not get any worse and I will not need to be in hospital over night again. They kept talking like early labour was likely to happen but I am hoping they were just saying they hope it doesn't rather than it could be likely. The midwives kept saying things like I hope he stays happy in there for 6 more weeks for you. 

The good news is I no longer need a hospital tour and the hospital and staff are all really nice. The bad news is the consultant care is more likely to give me intervention than the midwife led team and I now have more to worry about. Plus, I feel extra under prepared by all the midwives saying they hope he stays happy in there for another six weeks! But it all could be much worse so I can not complain too much. I can now tell what the Braxton Hicks are and they are quite frequent but I have no idea why they had to point them out for me to realise it was not just him moving. 

One thing that has come from it is a bit of advise to give though...pack a small over night bag _just in case_ you need to stay over night in hospital. Sending you partner home for things even with a list is no use! My husband forgot and PJ bottoms or any comfortable trousers despite me overly stressing I needed them and where they were. :dohh:


----------



## Poshie

Oh Omi you poor love :hugs: waking up in hospital on your your birthday morning can't have been fun. So glad you and bubs are all ok, but quite a fright you had there. So is the diagnosis high or low blood pressure? Sorry you have had to go through this and it must have been scary when they told you it could be early labour! How are you feeling now? Hope you're taking it easy :hug:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh god omi what a nightmare! Keep those legs crossed and at least yr being kept an eye on! Take care of yourself, not much longer to go!

Jelly thanks for sharing your story, it's not long now and you will finally have yr lo. Xx

poshie it doesn't say elderly mother  it's something else in Latin I think in my hospital notes from before.... I think it means first time elderly mother.... Anyone 35 or over when they deliver granny pants!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I have had low blood pressure throughout pregnancy so far and it shot up to high, so not only is is high now but much higher than it has been so far. I actually was not too worried at first when they said they thought it may be early labour because I was so sure I would know I was in labour, even when they said they were going to go ahead with the early labour tests which they said they would only do if they really thought it was labour after monitoring. It was only when the test made me bleed a bit and waiting for the results that my legs started to shake and I began picturing the next few weeks playing out so differently. I just think that the whole thing could have been much worse and at least I knew when I needed to seek out advice even if I did not go full on dramatic like I was originally told to. My antenatal care is very different now and I dare say so will my labour be but at least they are taking it all seriously and I remember with my second m/c they didn't at all and would not give me a scan quick enough through EPU so I do feel more reassured by the NHS as a whole. Plus the hospital is nice, the labour rooms have freeview and the staff were great except for the doctors treating me like I was mad for not knowing my bump was tightening (which I now realise has happened on and off for a month or two)! So I just feel quite thankful right now. 

I have to say being on the labour ward expecting early labour at 30 weeks was scary but not as scary as the sound of the women giving birth. The noise was terrifying. :shock:


----------



## beachlover1

OmiOmen said:


> I have to say being on the labour ward expecting early labour at 30 weeks was scary but not as scary as the sound of the women giving birth. The noise was terrifying. :shock:


YIKES im scared again now:wacko:
xxx


----------



## beachlover1

evening all....yey its Friday Night!!!!!!!

All i have to report today is that I think I have a very active slug racing around my tummy today ;-) loads or wriggles and one very obvious feeling kick...the rest feel like a wiggly slug

Hows all today? any news??

....whats the story with wearing underwired bras?? yesterday I went to the jewellers to spend a voucher DH had got me. She knows me in there after our million wedding ring visits. She said if yr planning on BF then dont wear an underwired bra from now on...she did and her milk ducts blocked and she couldnt feed!

Whats everyone thinK??
xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry, I did not mean to scare you. It just made me feel like I can't do it at all and the time is getting closer now and I am getting scared. 

Congratulations on the movement Poshie! 

It is said you should avoid under-wired bras but it is hard to find a supportive one without it. I very occasionally wear a under-wired one but mostly sports top-bra things. I have to be careful because some bra's make me leak a lot more than others. Basically the wrong bra can make the breasts permanently sag and/or block the milk ducts.

Not much news here, I feel a bit rubbish but I guess that is to be expected. I got a call about my weekend check-up and I have to go to my local hospital on Sunday to the postnatal clinic so I will feel a bit odd going to that. I still need to call and cancel my hospital tour because I don't need to see it now I have stayed in the labour room and the postnatal ward (same floor but different room to the antenatal one). I made up an overnight bag so if any of my check ups come back bad and they send me to hospital my DH just has to pick up the bag and not try and gather things for it. So between my overnight bag (that hopefully will not be needed) and the baby things I have ready my hospital bag is about done but just not all in the same bag yet.


----------



## Poshie

Happy Monday girls :)

Well, okay so it might not be that happy if you're at work but hey, it's sunny!

Omi, how did your appt go yesterday? Hope you are feeling better now?

We had quite a nice weekend including a nice trip out with the dog to the coast yesterday.
Did some doppling over the weekend and I think all okay. Can't believe it's big scan days this week for a couple of members :D

*Important events w/c 8 March 2010*

Tuesday 9 - 20 week scan for Beachlover :happydance:
Friday 12 - 20 week scan for Poshie :happydance:

Anything else to add ladies?


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all! Feels like afternoon though since I had total insomnia last night and a grand total of 2 hours kip! Yuk

busy weekend, dog walking and doing house jobs! 

Scan tomorrow! Gonna find out the flavour buy get her to write it and put in envelope so we can open it at a nice meal out or something. Getting nervous, just want all to be ok it's been wriggling all night....great a nocturnal child  

big scan week this, me poshie and LOL too i believe! Tomorrow lol?
Best get working now x


----------



## OmiOmen

Exciting week for scans then!

My appointment went fine, it is so much better talking to a midwife than a doctor! I swear doctors just try to panic you. My next appointment is with my normal midwife on Wednesday so I am going to ask her some questions like why I need a 34 week scan. 

I spent a few hours cleaning the kitchen and re-sorting things out in there over the weekend but still have a few cupboards to reorganise. I feel like I spent so long cleaning and did not feel like I got very far. Plus, I bought everything I need for the nappies and just need some cot bedding and the travel system now. 

I have to take my cat back the the vets today to get her stitches out which I am looking forward to because she really does not like the collar on.


----------



## Poshie

Omi, glad the appt went well and the mw put you more at ease. Could the extra scan be to do with the placenta position? I'm guessing here, but it could be something else of course.

Oh and BL, rightly or wrongly, I am still wearing underwired bras :blush: I just don't get the support from normal maternity ones........feel like I should be wearing them now though as I certainly don't want to jeopordise breastfeeding :nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

I am guessing I am having Braxton Hicks that I can feel now. I have had what feel like period pains in by belly and lower back since last night. I keep worrying he does not want to stay in there much longer but I think that is the doctors making me worry from my night in hospital. I really hope he stays put for the next few weeks and I am just worrying over nothing. [-o&lt;

I wear an under-wired bra every now and again still, not much because they are not very comfortable though. I find sports tops offer more support and better shape than the maternity or non under-wired ones which seems a bit odd.


----------



## beachlover1

OMG...the day has arrived! im now officially bricking myself!! only a few more hours to go ;-) im gonna get a bottle of coke down my neck before hand and a choccie bar to make sure LO get moving!!...pick the tip up out the forum!!

Omi...you hang in there!!! thinking of you and im sure yr little fella will stay put for a bit longer, hes just giving you a hard time to prepare you for the teenage years!!. xxx


----------



## Poshie

Best of Luck Beachlover :hugs: Will we get to see a pic? I wonder what team you are on, do you have any inkling one way or the other? What time is your appointment and when will you be able to let us know the outcome? Exciting stuff :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

It's at 2.20 so I'll be back on later to update! I have a gut feeling it's a little fella but my guts are often wrong!  we are getting her to wrote the sex on a bit of paper in an envelope and will open it when we are ready that is assuming all is well and it behaves! Be back later. X


----------



## Poshie

OOO exciting! :happydance: You might accidentally see the sex of course, during the scan ;) I plan to ask the sonographer if I can try to guess myself first (after the anomoly bit is done and all is well of course). Good luck and Enjoy! :happydance:


----------



## Jellyt

Thank you everyone! Only 52 days to go now...eee! Yeah you hang in there Omi, glad your appointment was better and more reassuring, my midwife is rubbish! Good luck for the scan beach lover :). 

I have antenatal class next Monday morning which is exciting! Think OH is a bit scared but i'm looking forward to it. Then I have Physio Monday afternoon for my SPD so hopefully i'll get some help! Then I have the midwife on the Tuesday. I really feel like I have to force her to tell me things, she always rushes through things and I never get told what i'm measuring or anything without asking so i've been worrying that LO isn't growing properly or that something's wrong! I just don't feel like i've been seen enough but I know there's probably nothing I can do about that unless something was wrong. Hope everyone is okay xxx


----------



## beachlover1

:blue:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I knew it I just knew it!! we wanted to get him to write it down but it was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO obvious!! I spotted the winkey before he was even looking for it!! DH was over the moon of course.

All was great, nice and healthy thats the main thing. We are so relieved. THe ONLY thing that might be a weeny issue is that I have a low placenta at the mo....he said it may well move up, ill need re scanning. IF it doesnt...its a c section for me!!!!!

We had the actual consultant scanning us for once so that was fab, he said to still go for my NHS scan in 2 weeks, keep quiet about the private scan and make sure they check the placenta as ill need re scanning nearer the time to see if its still in the way!!

Other than that, ALL IS AMAZING:cloud9:

Poshie...your turn next!

oh and he put me forward 3 days....for what thats worth.
 



Attached Files:







21_4.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Poshie

:yipee: *CONGRATULATIONS!! * :happydance:

That's fabulous that all looking good with baby and more CONGRATS too for Team Blue :yipee: I have been waiting for your update ;) So how much was baby moving? Did they get the measurements easily, first time trying? You must be thrilled :cloud9: Another big milestone for you!

Goodness, yes, I guess I'm up next! :shock:


----------



## beachlover1

Thankyou!! he was quite calm today, moving a fair bit but fine for measurements. but all were taken first time too. they just get the position and take a still then do it!!

The consultant was adorable!!!!!....not good looking i mean, just soooooooooooo nice and reassuring, not too many of those awful silences!!!


Over to you now Poshie...all will be just fine!!! x


----------



## Jellyt

Yay :happydance: congratulations! Congratulations on team blue too :). One of my best friends had a low lying placenta and she had a scan at 34 weeks and it had moved up and she was able to give birth naturally xxx


----------



## samzi

congrats bl :happydance:

I had a low placenta at my 20 week scan, and had a re-scan at 36 weeks and it had moved up and out the way - it will probably be the same for you, they usually do move up! :)


----------



## beachlover1

Thanks for the reassurance girlies.....pushing is not a lovely option, but I would like it to be an option!!! The consultant said they normally pop up so judging by both of you it seems a fair bet, and it was only a weeny weeny bit near the cervix.x


----------



## beachlover1

hey Jellyt, im near Leicester too!! going to the LRI!! xx


----------



## Jellyt

beachlover1 said:


> hey Jellyt, im near Leicester too!! going to the LRI!! xx

Hehe that's where i'm going too apart from antenatal classes at general! Where abouts in Leicester are you from? xx


----------



## beachlover1

im just outside leicester, near a village called Burbage. small world eh!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations Bl, hopefully the placenta will move for you.

What day is your scan Poshie?

JelltT, how is physio working out for you? I seemed to have bad pelvis problems and could not walk for a few weeks in my 3rd and 4th month but then it just went and now I only get mild pain in them from time to time. I have no idea what happened to me since I did not think they could go until after the birth! 

I was worrying so much about early labour yesterday with so many and frequent and bad braxton hicks that was coming with waves of sickness and cramps in my back but I feel better today. After not noticing the braxton hicks and thinking they were small movements when the hospital actually thought I was in early labour I can say I can defiantly feel them now. I hope they don't stay so strong and frequent for weeks. I have another appointment tomorrow but with my normal midwife so hopfully she can answer my questions.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

BL I too have heard that the more often than not, low lying placentas tend to move up of their own accord.

Omi - have you done any physio or anything like that for your issues? Hope the bh ease up and your midwife reassures you today :hugs: Oh and my 20 week scan is this Friday - so just 2 more sleeps! :shock:

Not alot to report from me today. Still having bizarre dreams, nearly every night. Feeling generally okay, although I had to ask my director if I could pop out and buy some fruit earlier! I usually bring some with me but we have run out (shopping night tonight) and felt a big urge for some. If I hadn't got it, I would have felt 'funny'.


----------



## OmiOmen

How exciting, I am sure it will all go well. Did you make up your mind on if you will defiantly find out the gender? We should keep track of how many we have on team blue, pink and yellow. 

I did not get any physio for my pelvis because it seemed to improve it's self. I was told to see the GP about my bad back for painkillers and physio but it I don't want to be taking loads of painkillers when pregnant and physio did not help my problem last time I had it as it is an existing back problem. I think pregnancy is just bringing on my bad back a bit and obviously a lot of women get a bit of a bad back in the third trimester anyway. 

My midwife answered my questions, but I still think the consultant should have explained things to me before leaving the hospital. If my blood pressure rises too much or protein is found in my urine I will be sent back into hospital for monitoring. My scan is to check the condition of the placenta and Joshua's weight but the midwife _thinks_ he is on track to be 7-8lbs so the scan _probably_ will turn out ok. If something shows up wrong on the scan or my BP rises too much they will want to give me and early induction. I also found out during labour I will be hooked up the machines and monitored closely but I expected that when they said I was switched to high risk which of course means I will not be able to move round as much which makes labour quicker and less painful so that is a shame. What I did not realise is I may be made to have an epidural as it keeps BP down and I really don't want one so hope that the labour will run smoothly. Obviously, since I am high risk I may be more likely to need a c-section to get him out quicker too. I may also get told I have to have a active third stage so would not get delayed cord clamping like I want because it is the placenta that can make the mother ill and they may want it out quickly. She also said that if I get any discharge with the braxton hicks to call right away but otherwise try not to worry too much. My bump is measuring perfectly she said, it is 31 inch and I am 31 weeks so am spot on! I do feel better talking to my midwife though, at least now I am more prepared about what may happen.

My ticker moved up a box. :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Ooh poshie your turn today! What time is yr scan? Do let us know how you go. X


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for remembering BL :) Yes scan is today but not il 4.10pm. I'm leaving work at 3.30pm, pop home get DH and then off we go. Feeling very excited with some nerves creeping in now. Most important thing is healthy baby seen and as a bonus, we hope to find out what team we are on :D We live close to the hospital, so I hope to be updating back here by about 5.30pm tonight. Exciting stuff :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Well I drank a small bottle of coke about half hour before and I'm sure it helped keep him active and not crunched in a ball so they could take measurements. So will you be revealing what team to us? You guys are the only ones that know ours everyone else thinks we didn't find out! Good luck....I'm sure all will be fab! X


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie..I just stalked your journal yey yey yey yey yey yey!!!!! All looking good then!!!!

And another little fella!!! Lots of little boys coming now ;-)

Thats great news too, hey an anterior placenta may mean you wont feel kicks til a bit later, so dont worry if you cant feel much yet!!!!!!....at least it not low like mine...grrrr

great news....and now relax its the weekend!!! xx


----------



## Poshie

Ah so you've seen my PG Journal then :D Thanks for stopping by (and you too Samzi!)
Yes so Team :blue: it is for us too! The scan seemed to go soo quickly! So pleased to see everything looking as it should and we are both so happy :cloud9: I'm going to have my work cut out with a little boy, I just know it! :happydance:

Omi, you're right, we need to tot up the team members. It would be helpful if everybody could remind me what team they are on, next time they post. Save me having to try and look back to find out ;)

BL, that's a good point you make about the anterior placenta and movement. I think I have maybe felt a couple of movements, but nothing major and the placenta could be why ;)


----------



## beachlover1

yey Poshie, I saw a post today from some lady whos at 20 weeks saying she was concerned her LO hadnt kicked for a few days!!! im like WTF KICKED????? mine doesnt kick, surely its too early at 20 weeks for big movements.....hope so anyway!! I saw him wriggling like a mad thing on the scan...and felt sod all!! hee hee never mind!! 

Have a great weekend....!! Hey any thoughts on names?

we keep arguing about the middle name ;-) xx


----------



## beachlover1

ooooh I forgot wheres LOL her scan was on Tues just gone, it was her 12 weeker....anyone heard? x


----------



## Poshie

BL - we have decided not to announce names at all til his birthday. We want to keep that bit as a surprise ;)

I'm sure I haven't felt any kicks yet - I'm surprised anyone can when they are that small tbh! Like you, I have seen and heard him move but that never seems to correspond with me feeling anything :rolleyes: I'm sure it won't be long now though eh.

Yes, I was wondering about Lol.......she has been very quiet hasn't she. If you're there hun, it would be good to hear from you. :hugs:

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## beachlover1

Ok girls.....no one warned me about HEARTBURN that arrives at 3am!!! OMG ithought I was going to spontaniously combust ;-) so there's me at 3 am unable to sleep and no gaviscon in sight so getting desperate I google home remedies for heartburn......cider vinegar and water! Yuk, but hey it worked! 


First stop today....tescos for some gaviscon! 

Yeah LOL if ur around let us know how you are.

Have a great weekend all xxx


----------



## samzi

I had loads of heartburn during pregnancy and Issy popped out with lots of hair :thumbup: :)


----------



## Poshie

Funnily enough I woke up early this morning with heartburn! I have started to get it on and off for the past couple of weeks now. It's not been too bad yet though. I wonder if we'll be in for hairy babies then BL ;)


----------



## Drazic<3

I woke up last night with heartburn too! It must be catching :winkwink:

Poshie and BL, congrats on your bloody wonderful and gorgeous BOYS! Over the moon for you both. The big scary scan hurdles are done for you now, just got to finish baking :cloud9: 

As for me, well - still paranoid and mental but hopefully fine. Keep looking at my ticker and thinking 'nearly 16 weeks, sayyyy whattt?????!!!!' so hopefully time will continue to go a bit quicker! I felt some really obvious flutters about 6 times last week but nothing else since. Probably wind! Still was wonderful though :rofl: - We have our midwife heartbeat check on Thursday, then have paid for a private scan in 15 days. I couldn't go between 12-22 weeks without an update. Wonder if we will be joining you on team blue! As long as everything is alright, I don't mind at all :)

Omi, hope those BH don't have you in too much pain hun :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Hi there all!
I'm sorry, I've got no excuse other than I'm just to bloody lazy to log on. Sorry again. I should have come on after Tuesday I know. 

So, the scan went well :cloud9:. LO was asleep when they first started looking so of course I was saying, "it's not moving, OMG". But she really quickly found the heartbeat and reassured us that he/she was just sleeping. Half way through, it woke up and did a massive stretch which was so cute. Then it started trying to climb up my insides which was funny. So we are very happy and couldn't ask for more at this stage. Bump is now definitely visible, I'm completely into maternity gear now.

Poshie, great news about the scan and Congrats for joining team blue. 

BL- ahh I remember the heartburn. It's nasty isn't it?! I found avoiding apples helped a little bit - they seemed to really start it off for me. Other than that, those little gaviscon sachet things were good - saves you carrying a bit bottle with you everywhere and much nicer than bloody chalky tablets - yuck!

Drazic - nearly 16 weeks! Woo hoo!! So you should find out the sex in 15 days then? My next scan is at 17 weeks. I think we will find out the sex if possible. We didn't last time but I want to this time. 

Omi - glad you are measuring right. Sorry to hear about all your stresses, I hope you get the delivery you want. :hugs: 

Just one more thing... Happy Mother's Day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Team blue seems to be popular for us! I am glad the scan went well Poshie and Lol! :flower: 

BL, I have no idea why by me and DH argues over the middle names so much before agreeing on one and I still would like another one more (which I will save in case we have a second child I guess). Have you agreed on the first name yet? 

I felt kicks really early, thumping ones at 16 weeks and real ones by 18 but I think I was lucky to have had them then. The midwives keep saying I have strong stomach muscles (I have no idea how that happened) and I thought that made you feel kicks a bit later so am surprised to be told that. 

The midwife I saw today said if my scan goes well they may switch me back to midwife led care and only give me one appointment a week instead of two! Each midwife says something different and I know it is down to the consultant but I am hopeful that I may be put back as low risk. We have all the nappies we need now and are getting the travel system next week so I will just have cot bedding left to buy. :happydance: Well, I still have a new sofa coming and lots of paint to buy but we are almost done with baby things. 

:hugs: I just want to send big hugs out to those of you who will be in the third trimester in summer! :hugs: I am overheating now and it is unbearable, I just hope it does not start to get too hot by the end of next month. We only plan on having the one baby but if we ever change our mind we will be planning to make sure it falls so I would be heavily pregnant when it is not too hot. Yet, my feet seem cold all the time!


----------



## beachlover1

Great news LOL we have been wondering where and how you were!

Omi, we have kind of agreed on names ;-) we are keeping them secret til he is born....otherwise I will slip up and let out its a boy to everyone. If i dont mention the names I wont get used to calling him "him"....and we want that bit a secret ;-)

My kicks are getting a bit stronger but are really sporadic, im hoping for a regular kicking by April!!

Omi glad to hear yr pretty much organised! I am already sussing out nursery themes...i need to keep my feet on the ground for another month!! Im loving jojo maman Bebe nautical theme (we love the sea and boats) but ill hold off a bit longer!! im just a wee bit excited to say the least!!

Im already totally over non wired bras...they are so diggy in!!!! they are itchy and gross. I will head to M&S to get a proper measuring this week!!

Yuk monday tomorrow....but hey its another week done!!!! xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) 

Great news on the scan Lol, another milestone passed eh. How are you feeling at the moment?

Omi - hope everything goes well now and you get switched back to low risk. Sounds like you are well on the way to getting all the baby stuff you need. :happydance:

Now this may be a bit unconventional, but we are not having a nursery from day one. The baby will be sleeping upstairs with us for the first few months, so we figured he doesn't need his own room. At the moment the future nursery is our study and we will continue to use it as that, up until baby needs his own room. At which point, we will move some furniture about, install a cot and job done. :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I think a lot of people don't have e nursery right away. We have done one because I will be sleeping in there with him the first 6 months so DH can get some sleep when he is as home if he is still working nights and so the dogs and cats can still sleep on our bed rather than cause any unnecessary jealousy and also the nursery is actually a nicer room that ours.


----------



## MissyMojo

heya ladies,

congrats to team :blue: increasing 

:hugs: to you all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachlover1

NO NO NO Missymojo....I just saw your other post (and your lines!!!!!!!!) congrats to you lovely!!!!

Hang in there, great lines, real dark too!!!! xxx


----------



## Jellyt

Hi everyone! Sorry only just got around to reading all of your updates! Congrats on the good scans :hugs: and Omi, I hope you manage to get switched to low risk! How's everything going? Seems congrats are in order for MissyMojo too :happydance:. 

We have our nursery set up but we won't be using it for a while so it is still kind of OH's study too...we're not getting rid of the big desk until July so baba will be in with us until at least then! 

I've got a busy week pregnancy related this week. I had antenatal yesterday morning, physio in the afternoon, the midwife this afternoon and I have antenatal again on Thursday. Antenatal didn't really tell me much I didn't already know but we got to try out different labour positions and relaxation techniques which was nice. Then Physio in the afternoon was actually a group session with about 15 other pregnant ladies. Again, I didn't really learn anything new. I ended up leaving with just a tubigrip support. I asked about a pelvic support and crutches and they said they don't provide pelvic supports i'd have to buy one and i'd have to make a seperate appointment for crutches. Well I went to the front desk and tried to make an appointment and the next one was in two weeks...well i'll be almost 35 weeks which is frustrating! Had a good chat with some other pregnant ladies though which was nice! Will update after my midwife appointment this afternoon. I've been really panicky for the past two weeks about movements. I know that my baby is never very active in the morning but i'm still stressing every day until i've felt her so hopefully i'll have some nice reassurance this afternoon. Hope everyone is good x x x


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations MissyMojo.

JellyT, are you really sad like me and keep going in the nursery for no apparent reason? Lol. I thought I had too many appointments with two a week, you must be getting sick of having so many. 

I have realised that my pelvis is better because once they started hurting I started doing less. It was at it's worst when we was doing Xmas shopping and buying the nursery so I was doing a lot of walking. After cleaning quite a bit yesterday my pelvis was hurting again. :growlmad:

I can't remember if I said but I decided to cancel my hospital tour since spending the night there allowed me to see everything. I thought I should call and tell them so someone else can use the space up. I will not be off to antenatal classes now, it is too late to book them and I had a problem trying to find out where and when they were. 

We ordered the travel system today so should have it tomorrow! :happydance: I am just looking at slings/carriers now as I want to get one soon. I can not wait to have the cot bedding and be done. :thumbup:


----------



## samzi

congrats on the bfp missy :happydance: :hugs:

Hope everyone else is doing well. Issy is now 3 weeks old (and 1 day!) cant believe how fast the time goes!!


----------



## OmiOmen

That three weeks has gone very fast! How is life as a new mummy?


----------



## Poshie

Afternoon ladies :)

Congrats to our favourite stalker MissyMojo on her :bfp: We all wish you a very happy and healthy 9 months and extra sticky :dust: is on it's way! :hugs:

Samzi - 3 weeks already, wow! Whenever I go to your parenting journal, you seem to be doing so well. So you are liking being a mummy then eh? Is it as you imagined it would be?

JellyT - you have a busy week don't you! Best of luck with all your appts, keep us updated won't you.

It's good to hear that I'm not the only one not having a full on nursery for the first few months. I was feeling guilty! But logically speaking, a newborn baby isn't interested in whether it has it's own room or not, just so long as it is loved and looked after eh ;)


I start my NCT classes at the end of May. Is anyone else having NCT ones, or is it just moi? I'm hoping to meet/make friends with other pg ladies in the area - that is one of the main reasons for doing them for me.


----------



## samzi

Its wonderful :) Very tiring but worth every minute. Its amazing how much love you can feel - i never thought id feel anything like i do. so inlove its untrue :cloud9:


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww Samzi :hugs:

Missy, you know I am over the moon for you babes, truly :hugs:

I have my midwife heartbeat check on Thursday. NERVOUS!

:hugs: to everyone -x-


----------



## Lol78

Hi everyone!
Congrats MissyMojo!
Poshie - I want to book NCT classes, mainly for the same reason - to meet people.
Drazic - good luck tomorrow!

I'm not doing too good right now. I don't know what's changed but I've had two nights of really bad dreams. Last night I dreamt we had a scan and there was no heartbeat. The night before it was worse, but I don't really want to talk about it. I just feel so overwhelmed and I'm not sure how I'm going to make it through. Sorry to whinge, but I feel like I'm loosing it right now. I just want to curl up in bed and not do anything but I know that's not an option. I'm aware that dh is also worried and I don't want to worry him more. Urggh. I just feel horrible.


----------



## Drazic<3

Oh lol darling, I have felt exactly the same. I had very graphic nightmares and it knocked my PMA down to zero. But don't forget babes, they are only dreams. They are magnifying what is in your subconcious, all your worries - they are not predicting the future. Sending :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Drazic is right. Your dreams are reflecting your worries Lol. I went through that stage of nightmares about the baby. I am fortunate now that my dreams have progressed onto much cheerier things ;) It's all part and parcel of the journey of pregnancy hun and it will pass :hugs:

So big day for you tomorrow Drazic! It only seems like a couple of weeks ago that I had my 16 week mw appt........time flies eh. I'm sure you will be fine and it is so reassuring to hear that heartbeat. Having said that, have you already heard it with a home doppler? At the time of my appt, I didn't have a doppler, that didn't come til the week after. Best of luck :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Drazic and Poshie, I know you are right, I just have to keep reminding myself of that. 

It just seems to more pregnant I get the more it reminds me of my little boy and the more hurt I feel. I'm just so sad right now and miss him so much. I'm also so grateful to be pregnant again because I know how many people would love to be in this situation but it doesn't make this any easier. It's good to know I'm not alone in how I feel though. thankyou. xx


----------



## beachlover1

Ahh LOL, you definately are not alone...hey I dont even have dreams as I cant sleep ;-)....seriously you are not alone i your worries. We will all worry till our little ones are screaming in that hospital. BUT we all have to be positive, we are all doing really well considering our histories!!

be brave hun, you have come so far!! and remember dreams are just that....a dream they reallly arent reality and only reflect our daily worries. xx


----------



## beachlover1

Drazic....all the best tomorrow!! even though I had a doppler at 16 weeks it was awesome for a pro to hear the HB and confirm it was actually a HB!! xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks BL, that is what I really want, some confirmation I am listening to the right thing :)

Hope the dreams are giving you a break LOL sweetheart - I had them worst around 13 weeks and they have eased up now. :hugs: 

Off to the midwife soon. I am fine, but SO full of a cold. Feel RUBBISH and look majorly rubbish too. Off sick from work, dreading walking down to the doctors. 

:hugs: to everyone -x-


----------



## Poshie

Hi Drazic :wave: Colds are just horrible aren&#8217;t they &#8211; hope it doesn&#8217;t stick around long :hugs: It&#8217;s definitely good to get a second opinion on baby&#8217;s heartbeat, best of luck with your appt &#8211; let us know how it goes!


----------



## beachlover1

How did it go Drazic? all ok? xx


----------



## MissyMojo

in her journal :) go to pg 26 :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Yep, was just coming to post that, thanks missy! Was lovely thanks, she found the heartbeat quickly and then told me to get my phone out and film it! So, the vid in on my journal :)


----------



## Poshie

Congrats Drazic :D It's a great, great sound eh? Another milestone - can't believe you are 17 weeks tomorrow! Feels like you are catching me up ;)

So it was quiet on here at the weekend eh. Hope everyone had a good weekend? Mine was pretty good and quite productive. I've decided we won't bother looking at travel systems and major things til about May time. I don't want to spend the money just yet and it'll give us time to save.

Feeling more movements now, particularly at night. Goodness, I hope we don't have a night owl on our hands! :shock:

Any important events for this week ladies?


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all,

Well i had my NHS "20 week" scan today, all was fine....placenta still low and not moved...ggrrrrrrr MOVE!!!!!!!

My little fella is certainly a night owl too Poshie! 11pm is playtime! bodes well for us eh!!!!

My little fellas movements are constant one day and few the next, like he grows thru spirts of energy....I guess hes still teeny! Apparently his guestimated weight is 1lb!!

Quiet weekend round here, gutted its monday, but hey almost easter!!!!!!!

No news to report, hows everyone else?? xx


----------



## Drazic<3

So glad everything went well BL :hugs: 

I have a growth scan on Sunday. I wasn't going to pay for a private one this time but going between 12 weeks and my '20weeks' at 22 weeks was just too much. Now I am getting the real bad pre-scan nerves! 

:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :)

Glad your scan went well BL and it must be cool to see your little man again!

Good luck for Sunday Drazic. It was a long wait between 12 and 20 weeks, I must admit.

Here's my latest bump pic (21W3D) and my last bump pic for comparison (17W3D). Definitely some growth going on eh. In fact, in the shower last night, I realised I can't see my bits very easily anymore - bit of a problem when it comes to lady gardening :rofl:

Please feel free to share your bump pics ladies :D
 



Attached Files:







2010 03 21_0265.RR.jpg
File size: 127.6 KB
Views: 0









feb 10 bump_16.RR.jpg
File size: 160.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MissyMojo

wow poshie cute bump!!!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad the scan went well BL. :flower:

Lovely bump pic's Poshie. :thumbup:

Well, my midwife came round yesterday because the appointments at the GP's office were booked for that day and I was due for another one of my twice weekly checks. The midwife could hear a deceleration in his heartbeat and I had a urine infection (which can apparently be a sign of early labour). She sent me into hospital but they said the heartbeat was ok and the midwife was probably being over cautious and gave me some anti-biotic's. They also said the early labour test I had last time I was there grew something so I will need anti-biotic's via a drip when I go into labour to pass through the umbilical cord. When I had the early labour test they did say it can be a sign of early labour if it comes back with an infection so I would be surprised it if go over-due or even to 40 weeks now! Also, because he is still breach that if he has not turned by my scan on Thursday I will have another at 36 weeks and if he still is then they will try and turn him (which from what I know about the procedure I am really hoping he turns). The midwives keep um-ing and ar-ing about me going on iron tablets since the last blood test came back at 15 and it should be between 15 and 100 but the consultant seemed happy for me not to need them so that is something. 

Joshua is apparently still happy inside me so I am so thankful but I am getting sick of things going wrong and all the trips to the labour ward now. :nope:

I was in a panic when I got home last night from the hospital though because Pepper (my cat) was pee-ing blood! It turns out that she also has a (unrelated) urine infection. The emergency vet said not to bring her in until this morning since it was not urgent and it cost loads on a night for an emergency appointment. So we are both on anti-biotic's for a week now.


----------



## OmiOmen

Update: I have just realised that when the consultant said I need drugs via a drip in labour due to an infection that it is group B streptococcus after looking on my notes! I don't know why they did not just say I had strep B. So I am now worrying again, it seem like I have half the things you can have go wrong in pregnancy. *Feeling sorry for self and worried about LO* :nope:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Omi!!! at least you know you have strep B now so they can treat it!! These things are sent to try us im sure, and im sure all will go well in the end!!

Keep calm and try not to worry!....she says!!!!...I googled "placenta overlapping cervix" the other night as thats what it says in my notes!! BAD MOVE that freaked me out and now im half expecting to start wildly haemorraging or something. 

anyway, that aside, my little fella has decided to have a party for 1 today and is dancing about...surely it must be near his sleep time!!

xxxx


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie...GREAT looking bump!!!!

xxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Poshie - gorgeous bump! 

Omi - How stressful hun. Please don't worry - it is only a problem if they don't know about it and they have plenty of time to get it sorted for you. :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

Thanks, I am trying not to worry so much about things but it seems like every appointment I have shows up with something new which is worrying. I am becoming more and more scared about my scan on Thursday to find out what it will show up. Plus, my natural birth at best is going to be me on a drip, with constant monitoring and blood pressure checks and stuck in the bed so labour and birth seems to feel scarier everyday. I am allergic to penicillin so am hoping that the drip they give to people who are allergic to it does not have a high cross over rate (apparently what I am on now has it at 25% but they seem fine so far). 

BL, when will you have a scan to see it the placenta has moved?


----------



## Poshie

Oh Omi you poor thing :hugs: You could do without this stress I'm sure. It does seem you are going through a bad time of it lately. Hope it all calms down and you can go for as long as possible before birth. 

I would like to be tested for Strep B but we don't get routinely tested here do we. I know you can send off for a private test but I don't know whether to or not. I'd rather have a routine nhs one really. I'm sure you were tested due to being admitted for other reasons. It's good that it was picked up though.

Thanks for all your comments on my bump. I actually feel properly pregnant now and actually look pregnant to the outside world! 

I guess you'll have another scan to check your placenta at about 32 weeks BL?

When I feel movements, they are still of a flutter type feeling are yours? Just more noticeable now than they used to be.

I tell you what I feel soooo bloated and uncomfortable after eating. I just can't get comfortable sometimes. I don't think my office chair helps much either :wacko:


----------



## OmiOmen

My test was for early labour but it showed up at a later date so I am lucky that it was found by chance really. Plus, I have read that with the test that it only shows up in about 50% of the women who actually have it so I am lucky in two respects that it was found at all. I think the stress of the test making me bleed was worth it to know to protect my LO in labour.

Poshie, I am glad you are feeling properly pregnant now. Some days I still feel like I look more overweight than pregnant.


----------



## beachlover1

Omi try not to worry! poor you, its all so stressful enough without all the add ons isnt it. Im sure your scan will be fine...and then you can have a few weeks to kick back and relax before the wee man arrives!!

Yeah, ill have another scan at 34 weeks to see if the placenta has moved....why cant anything be simple grrrrrrr

Poshie, I feel proper kicks now and OH has felt them too....and seen them. BUT remember I have my placenta at the back, yours is front. That means the kicks are less noticable all along, although they obviously get stronger!! but kicks are felt later. My friend that had a front placenta didnt feel proper kicks til near on 26 week, it was fluttery rumbles til then apparently. You defo look proper prego now!!! I guess I do too...people ask me about it and random nurses in the hopsitals i work in keep stroking it....bizarre!! I even got to jump the loo queue in M&S the other day....awesome bonus!

Hands up I admit I bought some nursery stuff last night!! I didnt want to but Jojo Maman Bebe had sent me a voucher for free P&P and 10% off. It expires tomorrow so whats a girl to do eh!!!!! I bought some matching nursery bits. I was in GAP today and was soooo tempted by some highly reduced baby clothes, but I pulled my head in and made myself resist!! I know I know,,,,,,,im supersticious and want to wait! xx


----------



## Poshie

Hello BL :)

Yes, you are no doubt right about the different placenta positions affecting the feeling of movement. Thanks for the reassurance. It just so happens that last night I felt a really strong movement which made me actually jump! I am feeling more and more now and I guess this will just increase and turn into proper kicks later.

Hope your placenta has moved by your next scan - they say most of them do ;)

Ah so you've made some baby purchases then eh ;) I made my first on Wednesday.........I had a voucher (unused from my first pg) that needed to be used by end of this month, so I now have a packet of 27 Huggies Newborn nappies! Oh and I forgot to say, last weekend I bought a wooden chest which is in nursery for storing baby things :D


----------



## Drazic<3

Well done on the purchases girls, and hope your feeling better about things Omi :hugs:

I have taken a confidence dive, I am just so nervous about the scan. Hoping and wishing I am coming on with good news tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Best of luck tomorrow drazic.....we will be thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck. Totally understand your scanphobia, but it will get easier. With my 20 week scan I didn't get nervous til the actual day, so that was progress ;) do let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

Thank you :) It was wonderful, and SHE is a GIRL :cloud9:

I am at work right now but will pop back with piccis later :D


----------



## Poshie

As you know, I have posted in your pg journal but :happydance: Great news on the scan and :yipee: for team :pink: It's all going on ! :D


----------



## beachlover1

oh Drazic thats AMAZING!!!! a girl on the team...brilliant news.....can you relax a weeny bit now??xxx


----------



## beachlover1

evening all?

Good weekend everyone?? I was meant to be having a relax weekend doing nothing....but ended up going to London to a friends engagement party. Anyway it wasnt til 3 am, very sober and soooooooooo over being around drunk people that i managed to persuade DH it was bedtime......only to realise the clocks went forward!

I am now knackered, and wont be doing that again til I have given birth ;-)

YEYYYYYYYYY my nursery stuff arrived today, I love it, I cant wait to get cracking and decoratiing!!

no news to report, I think my little fella is a NZ all black in training (my DH is a kiwi) with the amount of kicking he is doing now!! 

Any news from anyone here?

Dont think there is anything important this week.....Poshie we are due our 25 week checks soon...whens yours?? mines 14th April.

thats all folks xx


----------



## Lol78

Hello all. 
Glad to hear you are all doing well. Drazic, so pleased your scan went well - a girl - yey!!

BL, you did well - I would have never managed till 3am. 
Omi - so good that they found that out. Why don't they test as routine? I've often wondered that. 

Poshie - I thought you weren't doing the nursery thing yet?! But you have bought a chest - no stopping you!! Or perhaps I have missed a change in plans.

I'm sorry girls that I haven't been online the last few weeks. To be honest, you really wouldn't want to hear from me right now, I'm a nightmare. I'm properly, seriously scared. No movements (although I could have sworn I felt something between 13-14 weeks). Still feeling sick (somtimes). Belly is getting bigger but I'm convinced there is a problem. I just don't know how to relax about it. I literally dream all night about scans and terrible problems and wake up feeling so stressed. I just don't know how I'm going to get through the next few weeks. I have a mw appointment next week Thursday and a scan on the 12th but right now I think I might just loose it well before then. dh is stressed with work and I don't want to stress him even more, but he's worried about the baby too. Why can't I just relax and enjoy this? I feel so awful.


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Lol, try not to stress, your last 2 scans have been great...your belly is growing and signs are all good! I know its yr second pregnancy BUT its really early to feel movements yet even for a second timer. I would not worry about movements in the slightest. Its only now at 23 weeks that im feeling movements daily, and even then they are not frequent!! Whats more, do you know where your placenta is?? mine is posterior low...so alot of my kicks are to my back so I dont feel them!! If yr placenta is anterior and not high you will feel even less....please dont worry yourself. Baby will pick up on stress and they respond to it. Not long til the MW appt...she will get the doppler out too. hang in there yr doing great! x


----------



## beachlover1

pointless thread but hey....only 19 days to go and in into double figures!!!!!!! xx


----------



## Lol78

Thanks BL. I know what you say is right but I can't seem to get my head around it. I'm sitting here in floods of tears. Not sure how I'm going to go to work today. It's not like me to feel like this - I'm usually quite a "get on with it" sort of person but I'm not during this pregnancy. I'm really not coping at all. I can't take any time off work because I have so much to do but I feel like I can't go in right now - well I couldn't at the moment because I'm crying too much. I want to call a friend or someone but I know they will just tell me to relax and I can't so there is no point. See, I told you that you wouldn't want to talk to me right now!


----------



## Poshie

I'm sorry you are feeing like this Lol. I know there's nothing anyone can say to make you feel any better. It is so hard when we have been through trauma before, because we are always going to be on the edge. All you an do is wait til your appts and scans and take each day as it comes. On a positive note, the odds do remain on your side. The chances are, everything is okay and you have had no prior indication in this pregnancy that it is not. I wish it was easy but it just isn't. I don't think we can truly relax until our healthy baby is in our arms. You have got this far and I believe you will get to the end this time, I really do :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

I'm sorry, I feel like everytime I post in this thread it's when I'm having a bad time. To the outside world, I'm fine, no problems. I guess I come here to let off a bit of steam so you girls bear the brunt of my miserable moods. I've pulled myself together and I'm off to get a shower. Now seriously late for work (although I don't really have an official start time, so that's not a problem) but I will go in.

Just one question. When did you all start feeling movement? Just so I can panic myself some more! And did you go through the I can't be pregnant stage around 15 weeks?!


----------



## Lol78

Just found this - it's sort of reassuring. Posted by Bl ages ago!!

"Hello all,

well my 15 weeks appt went well...all looking good, she got the doppler out and found LOs HB right away, was nice and loud, good and strong. I dont see her now til 28 WEEKS!!!!!!! thats rubbish and ages away!

Poshie, its normal to not feel sick now. I never feel sick anymore, and told my MW this today, she said..."normal, infact there will be times you forget yr pregnant for the next few weeks or so"

so dont worry, it fine to not feel sick, I feel absolutely back to normal now, bar being tired!!"


----------



## Poshie

There you go you see! I went through the not feeling pregnant stage too ;) Please don't apologise for how you are feeling ok - it is understandable :hugs:

I didn't start feeling movement til around 19 weeks and it was just very occasional. This has increased now and I feel movement (what I assume to be movement) several times a day. I have an anterior placenta which is likely cushioning much of the movements, but as the baby grows bigger, they become more noticeable. Unlike BL, I can't feel kicks from the outside yet so DH hasn't felt anything yet. 

Hope work goes okay for you and you feel in better spirits soon :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh LOL glad you found my 15 weeks post!! yeah its a weird limbo stage 15-17 weeks....no belly really, feel fine, no kicks etc etc. I used to forget i was prego. Dont even worry about movement yet, its too early....some people on here are like "I felt it i felt it" at 12 weeks or so WTF!!!!!! not normal!! my MW and book both say 20 weeks is average sometimes later!!! so please dont worry! i think i felt my first rumble of a wriggle at 17 weeks, but i cant remember & after that it was only every few days. Even now its every day but some days a few times, some days all day!!

Im off to see The Editors tonight in Brum....give my little fella a bit of a blasting of music, poor wee thing!!! thats sure to get him kicking!!

xxx

We are happy to listen xxx


----------



## Lol78

Thanks girls! Your support is fantastic. I promise to try to update every now and then when I'm not feeling so depressed - really it isn't all the time!!

I think the reason movement is so important to me is that that is how I knew things had gone wrong last time, my baby was moving then all but stopped. I went to the midwife twice to tell them that there was a problem and I was told it was too early to feel consistent movement and I was worrying over nothing. But the reason he couldn't move is because he had no amniotic fluid - so much so that his limbs fused because he couldn't move. So I'm probably a bit neurotic about movement and also as it's my second, I'm kind of assuming it will happen earlier - but I know that is not always the case. 

Having said that, I think yesterday afternoon and this morning I started to feel the smallest of flutters - so I'm feeling happier now. I think I just had a bit of a "moment" yesterday - thank you for helping me through. 

BL - Editors are great live - I saw them last year. Pappillon was brilliant - I didn't know any of the newer stuff when I went but it was still great. I hope you had a great time and baby enjoys it. 

Poshie - thank hun. I promise to come on here when I'm cheery a bit more often!!


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks girls :) I posted loads of pics in my preggo journal if you fancy a nose! 

Oh BL! You are hardcore. Midnight is my complete limit about now! Why is it that drunk people lose all concept of time?! 

Just about to get ready for my first consultants appointment. Not sure what to expect, it says to wear loose clothing which worries me slightly that I am going to be poked about somewhere I haven't been poked about since conception, but other than that I am alright! :rofl:


----------



## Lol78

Good luck with being poked drazic!


----------



## beachlover1

morning!! Well with a crazy late night on Sat then a Gig last night.....which was ace!!! not sure the wee fella liked it too much....hypercative at the start then went into hiding ;-), im now bushed!! thats me for late nights for a while!! off to a cottage we rented by the sea in Cornwall tomorrow, weather looks RUBBISH but hey its a bank hol what else could we expect!!

LOL, I cant imagine the awful time you went through last time, no wonder youre paranoid and no one could blame you for being that way. Just keep remembering each time is different and this one WILL be perfect!!!!

Last day of the week for me today ;-) yey!!!!! xx


----------



## beachlover1

All the best with the poking drazic....I expect loose clothes is to feel bump!!! not bits ;-)

I only think this as on yr smear letters it never says wear loose clothing.....wouldnt make a difference then....drop yr pants whatever!!

let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Lol78

Hello all, 
BL I hope you are having a great time in Cornwall - it sounds really lovely - despite the weather!!

Drazic, how was your appointment?

I think I have to finally admit that I might be depressed. I don't know what to do about it, whether to see someone or just keep going. For the first time in my life, I am really struggling to get out of bed in the morning. I think obsessively about the baby, waiting for any movements (which I haven't felt since I thought I felt them on Tuesday). It's literally taking all my energy and I'm at a loss as to where to go from here. I dream all night and wake up thinking about things so I feel like I'm not getting any rest at all. When we are with other people dh is constantly on at me that I'm coming across rude because I'm not really with it and contributing to the conversation. And I can't cope with small things - like being in a busy supermarket, it's too much to see babies everywhere. I find I'm crying over tiny things. I just didn't realise it would be this hard, perhaps it was too soon to start trying again.

For now I just have to think about getting through until Thursday when I have my midwife appoinment. I'm sure they won't find a heartbeat. I've been trying to tell myself that's paranoia but I'm not sure now. 

I'm doing it again I know, I'm sorry. I just feel I need to write it down. I know there is nothing you guys can do or say so don't worry about replying! Just thanks for listening. :hugs:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Girls:waves:

Sorry i have been MIA but I've, been so busy at work and knackered in the evening only get a chance to get one at here at weekends now really.

Glad you have all had good scan results as, I know we keep being scared and anxious but, under the circumstances I think its understandable.

I went to MotherCare at Basildon as, the one at Lakeside is soooooo small and doesn't have much choice its crazy. I wnt with MIL and checked some prams out(they don't stock the Surf:nope:)I bought: pack of 5 pairs of white ankle socks, pack of 10 white bibs, pack of 7 short sleeve vests and, a pack of 3 pairs of scratch mits:thumbup: My MIL bought me a pack of 3 white sleepsuits:thumbup: I think I will list in my Preggo Journal all that I know for def that I have.

Hope you all have a great Easter Weekend even if the weather is rubbish we have in total 4 days off work:happydance::happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol78, I would talk to your midwife about how you are feeling.

I have not got on here for a while because I was in hospital from Sunday morning and did not get home until about midnight on Wednesday. I was not feeling right and they told me to come in and then they found protein in my urine so wanted to do some tests and keep me in for a while. My blood tests came back to say I did not have pre-eclampsia thankfully but they still would not let me go because of the hypertension. I ended up having quite a few tests and despite my begging could not get out until after a few days. The protein in the urine only seemed to last a day! :shrug:

My scan was on Thursday and he is measuring fine and the placenta is in good condition. He is still breach so I have another scan on the 20th to see if he is moved by then. If he is still breach at the next scan they will talk about turning him or c-section, I don't like either option but I have heard so many horror stories about babies getting turned and things going wrong I am really put off by it and I don't want to risk putting him in danger (after hearing about a babies neck getting snapped in the procedure). I hope he turns by himself so I can at least attempt a natural birth.

I am feeling really rubbish at the moment because of my hypertension, my SPD is really acting up, the general third trimester discomforts, my belly actually hurts, my sickness has returned (washing powder smells are making me feel sick for the first time since the first trimester) and despite just getting rid of a urine infection I think I have another infection. I feel bad complaining but I am really ready for him to be here already. I really can not believe it is possible to get any bigger, hurt and more or become any more uncomfortable. I used to wonder why people complained about going over due and thought they should just be happy they did not go into early labour but I finally understand why.


----------



## MissyMojo

LOL definately have a chat with your mw or gp, its not good that your feeling this way - perhaps some counselling would help??

Omi - big big hugs, not long left now tho hunni xxxx 

Shmoo - whoop for shopping


I'm sending you alll some big big :hug: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

Thanks for asking, the appointment was rubbish, they didn't do anything. Didn't feel baby, my tummy, nothing. Just took my blood pressure and a wee sample. I went to the doctors a few days later feeling unwell and they found protein in my wee, waiting to see the midwife next week but she seems to think it will be nothing to worry about.


----------



## OmiOmen

Drazic, I am guessing your blood pressure is fine and you have no other symptoms? If the expect pre-eclampsia they will do a blood test and get the results back VERY quickly (a few hours at most) because of how quickly it can get worse if you do have it. So I would try not to worry too much about it but do read up on the symptoms are and call your labour ward if you get any.

I was sent back into hospital by the midwife again yesterday! At the labour ward the urine test showed more protein and some blood so as always they rushed the blood tests through which once again came back with no pre-eclampsia. The doctor said the blood was fine as I have being loseing tiny drops (VERY small amount, barely dots) but at this stage it is ok since things are probably just opening up and getting ready for the birth. They basically think the hypertension and symptoms will turn into pre-eclampsia so keep making me go in and have constant tests. They are making out like they are waiting for a bad blood test result so they can do a c-section but I am still not convinced it will even turn into it. But since I am high risk for developing pre-eclampsia they are really careful. I am getting really sick of going in now though, but am glad they did not keep me in over night and they were going to give me another 24 hour test but he let me off from the last time I did it a few days ago. But I am back in to see a consultant tomorrow and I may end up having to go into hospital to see a consultant twice a week instead of a midwife which is really out of the way and inconvenient.


----------



## Lol78

Thanks girls. dh and I had a long talk about things and we have decided we'll talk to midwife about how I'm feeling. I have had a bad weekend - but I think I am unwell at the moment which is not helping. I have a terrible headache that I can't shake and quite bad sickness so thinking I have something viral, but of course it could all just be pregnancy! I had a bit of a meltdown yesterday morning, couldn't stop crying but I have felt a bit better since. There's nothing I can do, I just have to wait but will speak to midwife about how I'm feeling because I can't go on like this. But I had counselling recently but it doesn't seem to have helped based on what a nutcase I still am!!

Omi, I'm really sorry you have had so much stress the last few days. I'm sure I should know, but why are you high risk for pre-eclapsia? I hope he turns. My friend recently had all that stress but gave birth naturally this morning to a beautiful little boy. She was so stressed about the turning but when they got there to attempt the turning he had done it on his own. Fingers crossed your baby does too. I'm sure it's very uncomfortable in the last stages - you moan away hun, that's what we're here for - an I certainly do my fair share!!

Missy Mojo - how are you doing? 8 weeks tomorrow. That's great!

Drazic - so no need for loose clothing then? Shame they seem a bit useless.
Schmoo - that's some shopping you've been doing girl!!


----------



## Lol78

Still scared stiff....back to work, oh what fun.
And to top it off, my ticker now says about kicking. There's just no getting away from it. I just want to curl up and go to sleep until September is out the way. urggghh.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies. I've had some catching up to do here, so bear with me.

Lol, I'm sorry you are feeling like this. Did you get offered counselling previously? I definitely agree with the others that you should talk to your midwife - she should be able to offer you some help. :hugs: I didn't feel any kicking at your stage hun. Mine didn't start til about 19 weeks.

Omi - you poor thing, I'm sorry you have been in and out of hospital. That is no fun for at all. I guess it's good it's not PE but worrying to have to keep having tests in case it turns into that. Hope baby turns around on his own so you don't have to have a manual turn or c-section.

BL - hope you enjoyed your stay in Cornwall and the weather wasn't too bad? 

Missy - Happy 8 Weeks already, how are you feeling?

Drazic - Sounds like that appt wasn't quite as you were expecting. What is next?

Shmoo - good to hear from you. Sounds like you have been busy with baby things too!

There have been a few developments with me. Well not so much me as DH. He has had a Bell's palsy (partial facial paralysis for those who might not know). It came on suddenly last week and he's been on a high dose of steroids since. It was very scary when it happened because it was sudden and we thought it could be a stroke or brain tumour. Fortunately the chances are it's temporary, but not everyone recovers so we are anxiously waiting for improvement. It has effected the left side of his face, so he can't close his eye, or smile, or eat or taste properly. Not easy, especially when he has to deal with his patients every day :(

Other than that, we had a good weekend away at my sisters. Her boy is growing up fast and is currently teething. He had a very grizzly day on Saturday (very unlike him) but Sunday he was his usual happy self. Went to Mothercare and checked out the Bugaboo and Quinny which are both nice, but Q looking better value at £200 less. We are sooo lucky because we have inherited a load of stuff from my sister. We have sooo many baby blothes, mobiles, breast pads, bottles, towels, swinger, car seat etc. She even bought me a brand new changing bag complete with bits insdie, bless her.


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I am glad that you are going to talk to your midwife about how you are feeling. :hugs:

Poshie, I hope that things improve for you DH soon. :flower:

I am high risk for getting pre-eclampsia because I have all the symptoms and hypertension, protein in urine and my Mum got it which make me a higher risk. I am not as convinced it will happen since it has gone on for so long and the blood tests keep coming back fine, I am sick of having to go in at least every other day. I am just starting to feel like refusing all care now, I won't but I am seriously feeling that way. I am always feeling physically unwell and and mentally drained all the time and I feel like I am losing the bond with the baby because I am just so sick of feeling like this. I feel so guilty for even thinking like that though.


----------



## MissyMojo

im feeling terrible at 8w constant nausea lol but i'm re-assured by it too 
im off to drs this am - work yesterday was hell, i feel asleep at work, spent ages in the loos, fell asleep on the bus home, yoghurts and water are not enough food to keep me going at work, ......


----------



## Poshie

Oh girls :hugs: This pregnancy thing is hard isn't it? Why can't it be simple eh? 

I don't blame you for being fed up with it all Omi, I would be the same. It must be stressful and worrying and you could do without it.

The tiredness/exhaustion was a killer for me Missy in those early days. It should pass at some point, hopefully sooner rather than later :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All!!

Im back!, had a great weekend, weather was ok, not great but ok....lots of walking (waddling in my case) i cant seem to walk too far without getting a tight tummy!!

LOL and Omi, oh guys it seems yr both having a rough time one way or another, there really is light at the end of the tunnel and you have to focus on that. LOL i really would speak to yr MW im sure she will have a bit of advice.

Poshie, I know several people that have had bells palsy....it went in all of them after about 5/6 weeks completely, it rarely stays!!

Missy, the tiredness and sickness will go...just another month probably, that wont cheer you up but the signs are all great!!!

As for me my only ailment is that i DONT or should i say CANT go to the loo for a number 2!!!! i go about 2x a week, rabbit poos all the time....grrrrrrrr TMI i know. I tried bucket loads of water, prunes, prune yoghurt, fybogel and now im peed off so ill be reporting to my MW whom i finally see next week!! she better give me some good stuff or ill burst!!!!! ;-)

Oh yeah...and my cough is back!!!!! its driving me insane!!!!

Girlies hang in there, it will all be worth it in the end!!! xxx


----------



## beachlover1

PS if i go by my private scan dates (and they said they were more accurate) then im 24 weeks and 3 days!!!!! so Im VIABLE as they say...although I know it really doesnt mean that much this early! xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

BL, I am glad you had a good weekend. 

Today's trip to the hospital started out disappointing when I found out I was just seeing a midwife for the regular checks I have had to have twice a week and I am off to see my community midwife for tomorrow. They said my blood pressure was too high _again_ so rolled out all the regular pre-eclampsia tests _again_ and got me reviewed by a doctor. Basically the doctor wrote in my notes that the midwives should only send me in if my blood pressure and protein levels get REALLY high so it has made me so happy. After not spending more than a day out of the hospital in a long while I finally feel like I might not end up back in for a full two weeks (for my scan and breach birth planning on the 20th)! I physically feel dreadful still but today's visit went well and I was told exactly what I wanted to be and I genuinely feel less stressed out now. I was once again told not to really do anything and despite getting told this a lot my husband seems to realise he has to at least try to help out and attempted to do a bit of cleaning.


----------



## Lol78

Gosh, so much is going on! It's lovely to hear from everyone.
Omi - I'm so glad you are getting a bit of a rest from the hospital, it can't help stress levels to be continually having to go and I know it's not an easy journey for you. 
BL - Congrats on viability! It must feel reassuring to reach that milestone. Cornwall sounds lovely - all that waddling will have done you good!
Missy - hang in there! It's hard work those first few weeks (and the last few weeks are to by the sounds of things!!). The tiredness is a real killer but it will get better. Mind you, my sickness is only just going now.

Poshie - oh hun, what a nightmare. That must be very scary but it sounds hopeful that everything will be OK and he'll make a full recovery. I remember your sister being pregnant from when we were in TTC - that all seems a long time ago now!! Great that you can use loads of her stuff!!

I'm still the same. No movements yet - nearly 16 1/2 weeks. I don't think this is right. I'm really preparing for the worst tomorrow which probably sounds extreme but it's just how I feel. When people say "I didn't feel much until x weeks" what does it actually mean? Like Poshie, you didn't feel a kick until 19 weeks but then you felt movement before that, right? I don't know, it's all irrelevant. Even if I felt movement at 12 weeks it wouldn't mean it would be OK and I may not feel anything till much later and it all could be fine. But I just can't convince myself of that right now. I can only see the dark side. oooeerrr!! That sounds a bit strange. Anyway, just trying to get myself through until tomorrow although I don't know what happens if they can't find a heartbeat. They'll probably just say oh well, it's nothing to worry about, come back next week and spend all your weekend panicking about it.


----------



## NickyT75

Hiya ladies

sorry I havent popped in for a while :hugs: it seems i have missed loads since last time I was here & im sorry that so many of you are having a tough time of things :(

Lol - Please try not to worry babe (I know you WILL worry & its perfectly understandable but 16wks is very early to feel definate movements) 

hope everyone else is ok :hugs: xx


----------



## Poshie

Lol, I should clarify - I didn't feel 'movement' til 19 weeks hun. I don't believe I am feeling actual kicks yet, although DH thinks he did the other night. The movement thing is a strange sensation which could be mistaken for something else. We will all be thinking of you at your scan and wish you lots of luck :hugs:

Hi Nicky, thanks for dropping in :wave:


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Poshie and Nicky. And thank you so much for the clarification Poshie. Seriously that will help me get through the day. Isn't it stupid how much you can put these things under a microscope?!! Ultimately, what does it matter to my pregnancy if you felt movement or not at 16 weeks. It makes no difference, but I guess it does help to know that this is normal. I am totally obsessing I know and I thank you all for listening to my insane ramblings like a bloody mad woman. I don't talk to people in my life about this because they would (rightly) call the men with the little white coats for me!!


----------



## beachlover1

Lol please dont worry, I certainly hadnt felt a thing i dont think at 16 weeks....even now the kicks are more nudges!! 

Let us know how your appt goes xx


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, try to remember you are weeks off the average time to start feeling movements and ultimately it does not really matter if you feel them early or later. I felt movements and kicks early and still did not feel much more reassured and became panicked when I did not feel them for a few hours. Now I have not felt a kick for a long time and am back to feeling just a few movements a day (admittedly sometimes painful) because he is breach. :hugs:

I thought I would update my bump photo now I am looking and feeling massive. I know a lot of people are much bigger by now but my belly is measuring about right and my LO is measuring average and although my waters are not massive they are still in the lower end of average. So, here is my 35+1 bump. 

View attachment 73926


----------



## Lol78

Ok, I'm chilled. What ever will be will be. I can't keep this stress up. And shhh, don't tell anyone, but I think I felt movement a couple of times today - so I figure that the baby must have a heartbeat at least which will get me through the weekend at least until my scan on Monday. I've just got to silence that little devil now who keeps saying, but you didn't really feel movement and even if it's moving, it doesn't mean it's OK. Arrghhhh.... get lost devil!! My little devil speaks alot louder than the little angel on the other shoulder. Do I sound proper loopy to anyone? Yes, I thought so!!

Omi, I'm loving that bump. I keep saying once I get to this stage, I will take a picture, but then I don't. But right now I'm put off because mine is nearly as big as yours except alot less neat and tidy.


----------



## OmiOmen

When my movements started I went days in-between feeling anything so don't start worrying if you don't feel much tomorrow. I am sure your scan will go fine and you will feel better then.

I started taking bump photos with my pregnancy bloating and then again at about 12, 16, 20, 26, 30 and 35 and I am sure the 20 week one was one of the bigger ones! If you feel more relaxed after your scan you should take one. The midwives have said the I have tight stomach muscles and I have no idea how since I am not the active type. :shrug: Also my waters are not low but are on the smaller end of normal and he is breach so I am not sure how much that all effects bump size. But I had a lot of worries for a few months because of people saying I looked too small. 

I forgot to say that today my midwife said he has moved down! Now if he will just go head down I would feel much better.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) It's 24 weeks and Viability Day for me today!

Anyway, loving the bump Omi. I think you have a nice neat bump, but I can only imagine how big you must feel. I feel big and I'm way behind you! Goodness knows what I'll be like at your stage...

Hoorah for the movements yesterday Lol. I bet they were you know. Mine are still very intermittent and as Omi says, everyone is different. There is no right or wrong time. Hey, we'd love to see a bump pic when you feel up to it?


----------



## beachlover1

Great bump omi!!! Very neat and trim!
Lol I'm certain they were movements..... But please don't be scared of they are still few and far between. Once I got my first wriggles I would go days without anything!! That's normal. It's only now over 24 weeks that I feel them daily, having said that I was walking all the time in Cornwall and it kept him really quiet!! So, anyway Great sign!!!!!

I'm on a team meeting today, the others have an assult course activity afternoon.....so I am chillin on the bed!!!! Easy days work for me x


----------



## samzi

congrats on viability poshie :happydance:


----------



## Lol78

We heard the heartbeat!!!! It was amazing - my baby is alive!!!!!! Thank you all for being so supportive and I promise to TRY to be more relaxed in future. Scan on Monday now. Just hoping that goes well.

Omi, I really hope I didn't upset you saying my bump was nearly as big - I didn't mean you were small - just that I'm bloody huge - very weak stomach muscles here!!

This is the deal, on Monday IF everything goes OK, I will take a bump picture. 

Poshie, Congrats on viability, I bet that feels good. I never got that far last time, but I remember looking forward to it. 

Hi Samzi - Issy is soooo cute - I just love your picture!

BL - hope you made the most of your relaxing afternoon. It sounds fantastic. Thanks for your reassurances :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so glad that you got to hear the heartbeat, it is always such a reassurance. We will all look forward to a new bump photo getting added on Monday! :flower:

Don't worry, you did not offend me at. I was suffering from small bump syndrome for a while but now I feel so huge I don't mind about the size at all now. Plus, I feel much more relaxed after getting his measurements at the 34 week growth scan. :thumbup:

Little Joshua has moved about so much the past week or two but he always ended up back in the breech position after a very short time but today I swear he was head down for a bit! I know they say once they drop and you get to 36 weeks they are really unlikely to move round but I am sure he did. Unfortunately I can not tell what position he is in at all now. The only thing is that it really hurts when he starts turning about so much now. I hope he is head down now and will stay that way, although it is probably wishful thinking.


----------



## NickyT75

Lol78 :yipee: im so happy you have been reassured babe :yipee: xx


----------



## Poshie

Excellent news on the heartbeat Lol :happydance: It is very reassuring to hear that galloping noise isn't it. All set for an enjoyable scan on Monday (yep, enjoyable hun ;)) 

Omi, well you never know, Joshua could move into the more favourable 'head down' position - hope he does ;)

So anybody got any plans for the weekend? It's supposed to be a nice sunny one. Typically we are working tomorrow til 1pm, so I'm hoping we still get to enjoy some of the Spring weather. No other plans as far as I know, apart from maybe a spot of gardening and dog walking of course ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I don't have too many plans other than going for one of my checks tomorrow and I am hoping to get some more cleaning done over the weekend. I scrubbed down the windows and doors today and most of the kitchen but I have gave up for a bit because I am in so much pain with my bump at the moment. I think I will bath the dogs and cat in a bit and if DH does not do the bits of cleaning he has promised to do today I will end up doing it and then I am making a nice tea which will take just over an hour.

I can now tell my body is gearing up for the big day even though it should be weeks away. I have read and the midwives and doctors have said it starts weeks before but it is such an odd feeling now it is happening. I have no idea what position he is in now but is moving about so much at the moment. Because he is moving position and not just wriggling and because he is so big and there is not a lot of room inside me it really hurts. Painkillers are not helping and nothing I do makes it less painful so I hope that at the least he is getting and will stay in the right place soon.


----------



## NickyT75

I finally packed my hospital bag today :rofl:

we're planning to go out for an Indian tomorrow night :happydance: partly to see if the old "eating a hot curry" chestnut has any effect on our little one deciding to make her appearance :rofl: but mainly coz it will prob be the last chance we have to go anywhere & spend a nice evening just the 2 of us :cloud9: xx


----------



## Lol78

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
The scan went well. We're still on team yellow as our little one is shy. But we have another scan in a couple of weeks, so perhaps we'll find out more then!

Soooooo happy. Thank you all for listening to me. You are great!!


----------



## Poshie

Oh well that's great news Lol! :happydance: Such a big relief eh? Do you have any pics? Only a couple of weeks til another scan too :D I wonder if baby will be more obliging next time. So pleased for you :yipee:

You know we are here to listen and give you support, that's what's so great about this forum :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all

how is everyone?? 

Great news on the scan LOL!! hope you are feeling more relaxed now!! ;-)

No news here, got my 25 week MW appt tomorrow, but other than that its all same same.

I ordered my travel system today....Jane slalom Pro with Strata Car seat in Utopia. Got it for £329 from a store that has an ebay shop, RRP is about £500+ i saw it at the weekend!! so im pretty chuffed with that. My sister has it and has used it for 5 years on the farm and its still going strong so that was as good enough reason for me!!

Hope all is well xx


----------



## Poshie

Hey BL :) I had my 25 week appt today. Everything fine. Measuring big though at 27 wks, but mw was quick to say it's fine and not to worry. Both my scans put me spot on for dates, so I don't know? Guess babies grow at different rates and he'll likely fall back into line. She could feel baby's head and we heard heartbeat. 

I've got my eye on the Jane slalom pro r actually BL. We would like a sturdy all terrain one (having a dog and all) and thus is one we're going to look at. Sounds like you got a good price there ;) Good luck for your appt tomorrow-let us know how it goes won't you.


----------



## beachlover1

great news on the MW appt! i wouldnt be too concerned re measuring big, the scans are far more accurate than a blinking ruler!!!

Ooooh i wanted the slalom Pro R but it was a bit pricy, we needed the all terrain with living in the sticks, dog walking etc....its a really good system too!! My sis had a used 5 times matrix cup lie flat seat i can have too...so no need for the carry cot!! ;-)

ill update tomorrow...im sure i feel his head sometimes too, a wee hard bulge comes all of a sudden!!..then i feel guilty pressing incase im squashing his head ;-) xx


----------



## Lol78

Hi girlies!
Lovely to hear you are doing well. I wonder how Nicky's curry went - no action yet I guess! 

Poshie - glad to hear the mw appointment went well. 
BL and Poshie - what is the Jane Slalom Pro? I'm guessing a pushchair/pram?
We were with our friends at the weekend - they had a bugaboo which seemed really nice. Any opinions on that one? I'm guesssing you've done a bit more research than me! Only thing is that it's quite expensive.

I would love to post my scan picture but I'm really funny about the whole having to leave details on it. I don't like that. I'm happy to pm it to you guys though. I would love your opinion on the funny position baby is in. Of course I'm worrying about something (you know me by now!). The baby looks really uncomfortable!! His or her neck is really bent forward. Apparently they were lying around the placenta - it's a really strange position and sort of upside down so they are facing downwards. But the consultant says it all looks perfectly normal and I have to trust her - she is great! I've just never seen one quite like that before. 

Next scan is 2 weeks today so he or she should have moved by then, hopefully they will look more comfortable!!

Big hugs to you all. x xx


----------



## Poshie

Lol, at my first scan 8w6d, baby was upside down. He is now lying horizontally with his head on my right side, at a slight diagonal (so the mw reckons). They inevitable shift about over the weeks and will end up the right way. I remember at my 12 and 20 week scans that baby's neck was bent forward with legs high - I remember thinking that doesn't look very comfortable! I'd be happy to have a look at your pic if you'd like - just pm me ;)

Yes the Jane Slalom Pro is a travel system. I looked at the Bugaboo in the flesh the other week and they are nice but I'm not sure I could justify the price tag. Also I know someone who has one and she reckons it's not good for the rougher terrain, so probably not right for our requirements. We quite liked the Quinny so that is a possibility. We are going to check out our local pram centre to have a look at some more options soon.


----------



## OmiOmen

LOL, that is such good news about the scan! :thumbup:

Poshie, I would not worry too much about the measurements, if they are worried they will tell you and give you another scan. I was worried because I was measuring right but everyone said I looked too small but it is only the past few weeks I have measured 1-2cm behind. 

BL, we got our travel system (new) from a e-bay shop too but ours was only £109 and RRP of £299. 

It is odd because I feel less pregnant and mostly better than I have the whole pregnancy now which seems wired for this stage. Unfortunately I have a massive pain in the top of my bump and I think I have diastasis recti which is where the stomach muscles split and it is so painful. My midwife gave me a blood test today to check the pain is not something else though. My midwife also said we could do with getting Joshua out at 37 weeks (which is next next week) but I know it should be between 38-39 weeks. My scan is next Tuesday so I should have my c-section date given to me then and I guess it will be just under 2-3 weeks now!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Omi. Glad you are feeling better now - you did go through a rough time recently didn't you. Wow, time is moving on fast and you'll be meeting your baby very soon indeed! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All

Gosh Omi, you really are being put thru the mill arent you....its not long now and fingers crossed all goes to your plans. They wont bring him early if its not appropraite and at least you are under strict monitoring!!

I had my MW appt today, all was fine. Measuring bang on....for what thats worth! HB fine, BP fine etc. Got my Health in pregnancy application form too, so thats a wee bonus when i get it!!

Nothing else to report, am back going to the gym.....I nearly died last night when i got on the scales!!!!! OMG i have put on about a stone S**T!!!! I asked the MW and she said really 2 stone is normal so im well within my limits as im 2/3 there already....it just looked shocking on the scales. I dont even look prego from behind...so its all bump!!

xx


----------



## OmiOmen

My bump hurts so much, it is worst the later it gets and I think it is because my muscles gets used in the day and make it worse but when I first wake up it does not feel as bad. I did no cleaning at all yesterday and just lazed about so I had to catch up and do more today so I am feeling exhausted. I wish my husband would help a bit more with the cleaning because there are some things I just can not physically manage right now but he is no use. At least this pain should be gone in 2-3 weeks and replaced by new ones, so that is something else to look forward to in a odd way. I have to get a few bits still and time is running short but I think I will get it all done but at least it gives me something to worry about other than the c-section (which scares me).

With any luck your HIP grant will come through quickly, some things I read said they take ages but mine came back within about a week!


----------



## OmiOmen

Opps, double post.


----------



## Lol78

Hello all!
Not much to report here - which is good I suppose! Still not feeling huge amounts but the odd flutter here and there. 

Omi - gosh, what a hard time you are having. I hope that the pain subsides a bit, but it doesn't sound like that's likely until Joshua is delivered. I'm sure the prospect of a C-section would seem quite scary, but you'll be fine, I'm sure (I hate it when people say that ;)!). Big :hugs: - nearly there now - it will all be worth it when you hold your little boy!! I might sound like a real minger here (word I haven't used in years!) but do you really need to do that cleaning? It sounds like the less you could do the better right now. Sit back, put your feet up!

Poshie - yes, that's what put me off the Bugaboo, very very pricey. I would say though that the one thing our friends did say was that it was very good on rough terrain!! Because you can turn the handle round so the big wheels go at the back or something. And then I was told the Quinney was bad on rough ground!!! That's what bugs me with these things - so much conflicting advice!!

BL - are you serious about the gym?!! You must be crazy! Glad to hear the mw appointment went well.


----------



## beachlover1

yeah im serious about the gym  my MW said to keep fit eases labour!!...so heres hoping!!

I liked the bugaboo, but then saw my 6ft 2 stocky husband pushing it and he looke stupid, and its toooooo pricy!!, maybe a big too trendy. Who knows...so much choice. Im hoping mine will arrive today ;-)

No news to report....almost weekend and my last week in 2nd tri next week!!!!!!


----------



## Poshie

BL, I forgot to mention the weight issue..........you sound like me, shocked when I stand on the scales! I'm glad I'm not the only one who's put on a stone (well slightly more than that for me actually :shock:) I have never been this heavy in my life. Thing is, it's all on my bump and boobs so I'm kind of pleased it's like that and not all over I guess.

Lol, I know what you mean, everyone seems to have their own opinions on travel systems and they are often different! We will just have to make our own minds up by checking them out in the shop I guess.


----------



## zoe87

Hi! Nervously popping in to say Hello! :blush: Ive tried to read all posts but there is just to many of them lol my brain cant handle it hehe! Its nice to see that you ladies made it past 1st tri, I am so worried I wont make it again :cry: Im trying not to think about it but when I do im making myself upset & doesnt help that OH is working in Denmark!

A little about me then! im abit :wacko: when i want to be lol. Had 2 previous m/c...(obv or i wouldnt be here :dohh:) Been trying for 14 months since last m/c was begining to think there was something maybe wrong with me, OH was planning to go away to work to Denmark begiuning of April so i gave him strict orders he had to put a bun in my oven before he went! Didnt expect it to happen tho! (with years of irregular AF)
Anyhow docs test was neg 2 home tests Pos so had to put another test in at my docs this came back pos today so im on :cloud9: they think im 11weeks cos my last AF was Jan but im used to havin 60 day cycles so im guessing im 6 weeks at most!

Sorry for the blabber & I hope to be a regular thread poster lol & i hope :baby: sticks this time! :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Welcome Zoe and congratulations again! :happydance: Don't worry about not reading all the posts, you'd be there for the rest of the year if you did that! 

I think I speak for us all when I say we compeltely understand your nervousness. Finding out you pregnant for the third time is an extremely anxious and exciting time.

I will be back later, have to pop out for a bit now :D


----------



## zoe87

Thanks, have anice day x


----------



## beachlover1

Welcome Zoe...heres hoping for a sticky bean from you!!!! We all know where you are coming from , so hang in there!!

Poshie, i know....weight, i have never been this heavy in my life! like you im mostly bump and boobs but still GEEEEZZZZZZ i nearly fainted when i saw the scales!! luckily the batteries have run out now ;-)

Just hope i can get it off when i have my little man.....glad i got a cross country stroller...he can come running with me ;-)

xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Welcome Zoe and I am hoping you have a sticky bean there too! Do you have a scan coming up?

I did not weigh too much more through most of the first and second trimester but it has really caught up with me now. 

I can't avoid the cleaning really because my husband makes such a mess and if I miss out on doing it then it builds up so fast. Plus, I still need to sort out the clutter in the house but DH assures me that he is going to help tomorrow. I should be done buying everything we NEED by the end of today, I just have to hope that it all arrives in time now. The only things we need are the cot-bedding and some more nappy related things.


----------



## zoe87

Thanks for the warm welcomes :) Hopefully midwife will get in touch with asap to arrange a scan!


----------



## Lol78

Hi Zoe! :wave: We are all there with you - we know how scary it is (and continues to be!!). I hope you get a scan soon for a bit of reassurance. How great is that that it all happened at the last possible time!! It's meant to be. :hugs:

BL - you are hardcore! I still enjoy getting out for a nice walk but going to the gym?! :wacko: Good luck to you though, I'm very impressed. You and Poshie make me feel like such a lazy lump! I'm certainly not massive, but when you talk about putting on a stone? I go up and down by a stone regularly - I'm one of these up and down people - I wish I could just stay the same (at the bottom end of course!). At least I don't mind going up a stone during pregnancy though - it doesn't mean anything to me! But I could do with not putting on too much because I'm borderline of being OK and not. 

Poshie - I think it's also good to try them out with a baby in them. I get a bit carried away in the shops, pushing them fast and turning quickly - dh is always looking at me like I'm a bit of a nutter. I guess I'm thinking of loosing all the baby weight after. I'm a bit more subdued when I have someone else's baby in it! Funny that. 

Omi - take it easy hun - hope dh gives you a hand this weekend and you get the chance to put your feet up a bit.

So I'm sitting at home at the moment waiting for delivery of a doppler. I wasn't going to get one but i'm really struggling with this lack of movement and would like the reassurance. Hopefully I can find the heartbeat cos I'll be a nightmare if not. I just have to keep telling myself that baby was looking happy and healthy on Monday, there is no reason anything should have changed. I'll let you know how it goes.

Anyone know how Drazic is doing? We haven't heard from her in a while, hope she's OK. 

Anyway, I'll post a bump picture this weekend


----------



## Poshie

Hey Lol :D :yipee: for a bump picture at the weekend! In fact I am due a bump pic this weekend so we can both post one ;)

I got a doppler at the same time as you. I have to say I'm very glad I made the purchase. A bit of advice if you struggle at first - would be to place the doppler quite low down (close to bikini line) as that's where I found my pip's at your stage. I use mine pretty regularly to check in on pip. He's not been quite so energetic lately, so it's a comfort to hear that heart beating.

Oh and BL is pretty hardcore isn't she! You won't catch me down the gym til after the birth (any excuse to put if off!). I stick to doing lots of dog walking ;)


----------



## Lol78

Still waiting... they promised delivery by 1.00. Tap tap tap tap, bored and nervous!!
I'm one of those, once I've made my mind up, I want it immediately.
Poshie, how easy is it to find heartbeat? Whenever the mw have done it, it's been found in like seconds, but I have heard of people trying for 20 minutes. I'd be in A&E if I'd bee trying for 5!


----------



## Poshie

It has honestly taken me no longer than 30 seconds and that was to start with. Nowadays, I can get it pretty much immediately as I know where to find it ;)

When it comes, have a go and come back here and let me know how it goes (you'll be fine) :D

Oh and I take it you have some ultrasound gel yes?


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Poshie, I will let you know. 
Yes, I should have some gel with it. Still waiting, I'm going to be furious if it doesn't arrive!


----------



## Lol78

Ooh, I don't know. It's here, I've been trying it for the last 10 minutes. I have picked up something on 2 occasions at about 150 bpm (it's got a little counter) but I'm not sure and it disappears after like 20 seconds. I don't like this, it's making me worse!! I'm really struggling to find it too. I'm moving all round - started off really low. It probably was the right thing - it did sound like a heartbeat I can definitely tell mine from that , but it's so hard to find and doesn't seem to last long. Is that normal? I know you said you find it easily but what about it moving?


----------



## Poshie

If baby is moving around alot (which happens) then it makes it more difficult. Sounds like you have found it though :happydance: so try not to worry. Try again later as baby will be more or less active at different times of the day. It's your first go, so it's bound to be more tricky, but it will get easier as you get used to it and as baby gets bigger :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Poshie. It just worries me that I can't find it again. I think I can feel baby moving so that may be it. I just called the midwife and I'm going there for them to listen in in under an hour (they are great!!) so hopefully I'll hear the heartbeat then. I think I'm going to send it back - it's really stressing me.


----------



## Poshie

Oh I'm sorry it's stressing you. You'll go to the midwife and all will be fine. Baby is wriggling around and making it more difficult for you. It will get easier, I promise. Maybe the doppler is not such a good idea for you? Let us know how you get on :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

I tell you what girls, I get soooo bloated after eating it's ridiculous. I mean uncomfortably big and bloated. Do you guys have the same problem?


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie YES i get big and bloated with a hard bump...i have to lie down after eating!! ;-)

LOL re the doppler, it took me AGES to find it at 17 week, absolutely ages!! 150bpm sounds perfect....and it will dissapear as LO shoots away!! they HATE them!!! Even now at this stage sometimes it will take me 5 mins or sometimes 2 seconds....a few times i cant find it at all...but i can see and feel movement. You really must not worry as baby will be zooming all over the place and is really hard to pin down!! Its easier with a full bladder and after a big glass of cold juice!! like i said they seem to hate dopplers and wriggle to your back when the probe hit yr tummy!! Use lots of gel, and keep low as Poshie said, at your stage, right down on the bikini line!

My pushchair arrived today.....OMG no one told me you need a degree in "baby engineering" to build it!!...but i love it now its done...just need to collapse it now!!


----------



## Lol78

Everything is fine of course! It even took the midwife about a minute to find it. I looked at her and said "there's nothing there is there"! She gave me a sort or exasperated look and said, be patient, then we found it. Then baby gave a massive kick and moved and she couldn't find it again for a little while.

Anyway, the doppler is going back! It's supposed to be for reassurance, but there is no way I'm going to be reassured if I sometimes can't even find the heartbeat! I only hired it so Monday morning, straight back in the post! Strange that they move away from it. Do you know why do they don't seem to like it BL?

Poshie - yes, I have this quite often and I'm no where near as far on as you. I worry about how I'll be when I'm bigger! Small and often I guess. 

BL Baby Engineer PhD - I'll know where to come when I get mine through. Did you get the slalom one (sorry, can't remember the exact name!).


----------



## OmiOmen

I asked why babies don't like the foetal heart monitors they hook you up to in hospitals and was told it was the sound waves. Joshua always gets active and kicks the pads when I am on the monitors and recently just kept kicking it off so we could not get much or a reading at all. I am guessing they swim away from Doppler for the same reason. 

I was surprised at how easy our travel system is to use but I think DH picked one he knew I would be able to manage with. Ours is really light and made for shopping and such so hopefully I will get along well with it. 

I made a massive batch of vegetable soup and froze it yesterday so when I am home from having my LO my DH should be able to make lunch for me since all he will have to do it defrost it and make a part-baked baguette and I know I will end up eating something that is good for me. I could do with thinking of one or two other things I can make and freeze and that I actually like but am at a bit of a loss at the moment.


----------



## beachlover1

LOL great news, and yeah if youre a worrier a doppler isnt great....maybe wait til yr later on....the HB is easier to pin down then.

I got the slalom pro Jane, its lush. Quite heavy though for lifting into the car...and you will need a big boot!! I have a big 4x4 so its ok, but ill have to get an estate next....the dog will be so squashed!!!!

I also called in at Mamas and Papas Outlet store....BARGAINS GALORE!!! its in Stoke on Trent. I got a smaller buggy for chucking on the plane (we travel to France alot) and in my boot for quick town visits, reduced from £120 to £30!! Colour are crazy....tangerine and Blackberry but who cares!! its a Mamas and Papas own brand.

good idea Omi making frozen stuff!! I thought id do that once i clock off on Mat leave. I often when im going away for work make DH chilli, bolognaise, lasagna, casserole that kinda stuff and freeze it in those metal chinese takeaway tin things you can buy. works a treat....write what it is o the lid and date of freezing and yr away!! Ill be doing a mountain of them I think!

Gardening today....got my neice for the day, 8 months old!!!! bit of practice i guess ;-)


----------



## beachlover1

Mummm just a thought....if our LOs are zooming away from the sound waves, that means they can hear yeah!! (I know fetuses can hear by now but I always worry about thinks like them being born deaf etc...as all mums do im sure) ;-)

Just a random thought for the morning!! x


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I have to say that I avoided getting a Doppler because I knew it would make me worry a lot and I would always wonder if I had found his heartbeat or mine. BL, I am not 100% sure if it is the sound or the vibration from the waves but I am guessing it is the same for the Doppler as the bigger monitors. 

DH wanted to buy a bright orange travel system at first (it is his favourite colour) but we ended up going with a really neutral one. Everything we have except the clothes are neutral looking though. Most of the clothes we will be taking to the hospital are gender neutral though, just in case they made a mistake. 

I am such a fussy eater so trying to think of things to make it so hard. DH made a vegetarian chilli to freeze for him and I think he will make a veggie curry too but I don't like either of those. I have never had a casserole before but have thought about trying to make and freeze one recently. I am glad that my Mum will be stopping with us for a week though because I was told you should not do the cleaning for a while after a c-section and DH probably would not hoover or wash up!


----------



## Lol78

Omi, well done you, you are getting organised! That's a great idea. I must remember to do that when I get a bit closer. Thanks for the info about babies and heart monitors. Not sure either if it's sound or vibration either but I know _I_ hate it, never mind what bubs thinks. I will never use one again! But I do like Bl's theory about hearing. Which travel system do you have? It sounds good. Not long now, hey?!!

BL, I'm jealous about your buggy purchase - sounds a brilliant bargain! I went to a Mamas and Papas outlet the other day but didn't see any bargains like that one. Mind you, I wasn't looking at buggies then (was pre scan and even the thought of going in was really challenging but we've had couple of friends have babies recently so we needed to get some pressies). Good idea to get a cheap, lightweight one too. I could do with something like that. 

Still looking around at buggies and still very undecided. Boot space isn't a problem. I have a ... what would you say... "family car". Long story, but basically it wasn't my choice and I can't really complain because my father in law bought it for us when he found out I was expecting again (very very nice of him) but it's sooooo big and slow!! But that was his choice because he thought I drove too fast (cheeky b*gger!!). 

So I'm probably the only person in the country hoping that this volcano keeps blowing its smoke. I'm supposed to be flying to Europe for a meeting this week and really don't want to go so it would be really nice if the flight were cancelled (utters a small prayer to the God of volcanoes!!)


----------



## OmiOmen

My Mum will be helping out the first week as she is coming to stay with us and she will cook a bit then but I don't want to have to rely on her too much and me and DH like very different food. 

I have the jeep shopper travel system, we wanted something well priced, easy to use and get around with. I plan on doing a lot of baby-wearing as much as I can so I am hoping I will not be relying on the travel system too much.

View attachment 76013


Good luck with the planes still been grounded! :thumbup:


----------



## Lol78

It looks very nice! 
I've just been reading in the natural parenting thread - I was thinking about cloth nappies and trying to get some info. on them, but got sidetracked with baby wearing. I like the sound of it. What have you bought for it?

Anyone looked into cloth nappies?


----------



## beachlover1

mummm im thinking of cloth nappies...but then again, having changed 5 nappies in 8 hours yesterday im not so sure!!!...all one baby ;-)

Geez i had my 8 month old niece yesterday all day....she wouldnt settle, not one bit.....I was walking her, playing etc for hours, she was shattered but wouldnt stop screaming when i put her to bed!!!!!! strange place and al that, she just wanted company! i tried tough love letting her scream for 30 mins....i normally only go 10 mins, but it just got her more frenzied!! makes me think "s**t" is gonna be hard when i cant hand them back!! DH was crap!!!!!!!

LOL i cant agree with you on the volcano ;-) im meant to be off to south of France at the weekend for a week....i want to go!!!!!

xx


----------



## Lol78

Aw, I bet you do BL. I'm meant to be going away next weekend too, so I could do with it clearing up mid week. Will that be OK with you?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am hoping to get a Mei Tai carrier but I still need to buy it, I think I will end up buying it when he is a few weeks old now (not that I would be able to use it before then with a c-section anyway). We have gone for cloth nappies, it took a lot of reading for me to get my head round them though, modern cloth nappies have so much choice! We have a few different types but mostly totsbots sized nappies which also need a wrap. I will say that if you do decide to go for cloth nappies then be prepared to get obsessed with them! Lol. 

I was sent back to labour ward AGAIN today because my blood pressure went really high but thankfully the doctor agreed to let me out since it came down a tiny bit and I am back in on Tuesday anyway. I am 36+6 weeks today so am full term tomorrow happydance:) and I did not want to risk not having chance to take a full term bump photo so I took one today even though it is a day early. I feel a bit embarrassed to post the photo since it is a poor excuse for a full term belly though. Believe it or not I am really carrying very much to the front so this is the angle which my belly looks the very biggest. :blush:

View attachment 76102


----------



## Drazic<3

BUGGER! I just typed a long post and my net crashed. GRRRR!!

How are you all? Sorry I haven't been online much, work has been madness recently, and I think it has killed off my few remaining braincells! 

I am alright, been feeling Simba more (though this leads to panics when I don't :dohh:) and more and now feel at least a tiny wiggle every day. I have my anomaly scan on Wednesday. I honestly don't think I have ever been so nervous about anything in my entire life, but I am trying to stay brave. 

Right, I must go get something to eat, I am starving! I tried to cook earlier and ended up sitting back down with a rocket lolly :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

Drazic, good luck with the scan. I am sure it will go fine but it is hard not to get nervous about them. I know what you mean about going to make food, I went to make my dinner a while ago and sat back down with a small rice crispy cake instead!


----------



## Lol78

Glad to hear all is well with you Drazic - good luck with the scan, we'll be thinking of you. I make dh cook these days - far too lazy to do it myself!!

So Omi, you are the brain I need to pick on cloth nappies then? Can I ask a couple of questions? Are they much bigger looking than normal ones when on the baby? Are they as effective as normal ones (not sure if you know this yet!!)? Do you have to keep buying new ones as baby grows? Where is a good place to start to get some info? I went onto natural parenting yesterday and got so sidetracked looking at the carriers and there was so much info. I just didn't know where to begin. 

I also love the Mei Tai (not sure how you spell it). There is a blue and brown one that is lush! Only thing is that dh wants to carry baby and wants a really manly looking one (not sure of a particular make but something black, functional with lots of clips and rubbish on). I am not sure I'm going to convince him that we should have 2 carriers. :(

Oooh, and full term bump pic!!! Fab!! So exciting hunny!!


----------



## OmiOmen

Men seem to like the brand babyhawk with carriers, I have no idea why but they seem man friendly. I am guessing it is because you can design our our style with that brand. I am not too fussed about the brand but the Mei Tai's seem to be good for people who get bad backs like myself and are easy to use and I am put off the side sling bags with the bad press a bit. 

You will probably end up reading up so much about nappies, I had to read for months about them! Basically the choice is so vast that it depends what you are looking for. You can buy sized nappies which from what I can tell will give the best fit but you do need to buy different sizes as the baby grows, but most people will only use size 1 and 2 (it does depend on how soon you potty train). Birth-to-potty nappies fit better at some stages more than others so are not as good at some sizes but are the cheaper option as far as the same size can be used the whole way through. Some real nappies are bulky looking bit I went for mostly totsbots which tend to have a slimmer fit. Effectiveness wise I can only go by what I have ready but everyone who uses them swears they are much better (less smelly, less nappy rash and don't leak as long as they are the right fit). There are different nappy systems which are basically the traditional terry towling nappies (not such a popular choice though), shaped nappies which generally use a wrap too, pocket nappies which do not need a wrap but you add a booster inside it and their are the all in one nappies. Some nappies have fixed boosters and some will need then adding if your LO is a heavy wetter and/or on a night. All nappies will use a liner which can be a re-usable one that you wash with the nappy or a disposable one that you flush away. Then you also need to pick favourite materials, budget, how often you want to do a load of washing and if you want "pre-loved" or new. You can dry or wet pail the nappies depending on how you want to clean them and can also get things like wet-bags for out and about. If you get really into them some people also use re-usable wipes (I am hoping to use a mix). I am just learning about wool shorties which are like a wrap and I have convinced my Mum to knit some for me! 

You really have to think what you want from the nappy and read up on it (I barely covered the basics) and it does seem overwhelming. I can honestly say if you read up on it and decide to go for it it becomes less confusing and more fun and like an obsession! I have mostly shaped, sized nappies and wraps but I have some pocket nappies (although I think only 2 in size 0) and all-in-ones (although mostly size 2) and a very small amount of birth to-potty. I am not even 100% sure what I have now! I did not spend a lot on what I have and am constantly looking to buy more bargains (it is taking over my life). One good tip is to look for ones on places like e-bay where people bought them and never used them so are still new but cheaper. :thumbup:

The natural parenting forum was invaluable for me so it is a good place to keep an eye on. Also, if you plan on baby-wearing and a clothbum baby then you will probebly really enjoy how much you fit in there. Not sure about the best sites to read up on, I just gooled "real nappy guide" when I looked and I read a lot of sites because I could not get my head round them for a long while. But I think this site may have a simple run down....

https://www.goreal.org.uk/which


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :)

Lol - Omi is definitely the girl for cloth nappy info! I haven't done any serious consideration of the options yet, I must admit. This might sound silly, but I am slightly concerned about water consumption with using cloth nappies. We are on a meter and I'd worry that we'd use too much. 

Omi - *Happy Fully Baked Day!* :cake: :happydance: You have a lovely neat and tidy bump. I have to say, I'm slightly concerned because my bump now looks about your size and I'm only 25 weeks. My Dh told me I look 'heavily pregnant' yesterday! I will post a pic soon. It's been taken, but I need to edit it (file size) to upload it on here.

Good to hear from you Drazic. Best of luck with the scan, I know how nerve wracking the day is, but you are going to be fine :hugs:

BL - I know what you mean about how difficult it is when a baby doesn't settle. I had experience of this with my nephew one day, although I was round my sister's. It is so hard when nothing you do makes them stop crying.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am not so sure how much water would get used with washing nappies so often but the natural parenting forum people would probably be of some help. :shrug: My drier has broken and we need a part asap or we will struggle until we get it. My nursery is fully done now (as in we have EVERYTHING we actually will need) so I took some photos of everything and here is my nappy stash! I do really want to start buying more once we are home and settled in with Joshua though. 

View attachment 76323
View attachment 76324
View attachment 76325


Thank you Poshie, I can not believe how quickly the time has gone now that my full term day is here. I would not worry if your bump looks a similar size to mine already, people keep saying I look like I am in the second trimester and even people with small bumps seem to have rounder looking ones than me. I am wondering if my belly shape and size may have something to do with him being breech. :shrug:

I have my scan and consultant appointment to decide what we are going to do tomorrow and I am a feeling a mix of excitement and nerves. :wacko:


----------



## Poshie

That's a fine collection of nappies you have there. That's very organised of you, but I guess you have to be now don't you, what with Joshua's imminent arrival! How are you feeling about the impending birth? Best of luck with the scan and appointment tomorrow ;)


----------



## samzi

hey ladies

hope your all well :)

Issy is 2 months old now, can u believe it. gone so fast!! she had her first set of jabs today and hasnt been herself since. shes normally a contented baby but not today :(

Ive started with my first af since having her and im not amused :rofl: its not too bad but bad enough!! the joys!!!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Samzi, that's a coincidence as I just posted in your journal!

Good to hear from you and hope Issy gets back to her usual self very soon. 

Booo on the :witch: but good that your body is getting back to normal ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

Samzi, from what friends with babies say they never like the jabs but are fine the next day. So I hope she at least feels better tomorrow.The time does seem to have gone so fast now, I remember when you was getting sick of being overdue and it defiantly does not seem like that long ago! 

I do not feel very organised still, I think I have everything we need but keep feeling like I will have forgot something or not bought enough of something. I know I need a second mattress protector for the cot-bed for when I wash the one we have but DH only got the one so we need to buy another soon. I have my hospital bag packed (since I have to take it with me every time I get sent to labour ward, "just in case" I am kept in overnight again) but I ordered a real bag thing on wheels today since the one I am using is just one big material shopper bag and I am hoping it gets here in time. 

I am getting quite scared about the big day now, the idea of a c-section really scares me. I am still hoping that they will say they can turn him when I go tomorrow but I am trying not to build my hopes up based on what the midwives have said. The funny thing it that the midwives seem to think he should be delivered this week but the consultant is likely to say another 3 weeks.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All!!

Congrats on the full term day Omi!!...how exciting!!!! I cant believe your nappy collection. I started googling reusables last night.....I gave up after i read a new born will need 12-16 per day....OMG my washing machine will explode! Im very impressed with yr dedication!!

Samzi, good to hear all is going well, even if Issy is a bit under the weather today....thats normal after jabs isnt it? my sisters 3 were all off colour after theirs.

Oh Drazic, I know how you feel re the 20 week sacn...we all felt the same! but touch wood as yet you have been a model prego!!!! xxxxx

I think girlies I have hit DOUBLE DIGITS!!!!!!! yeyeyeyeyeyeyeyey!!!!! 99 days to go ;-)

I feel bumpy kick everyday now, some are pretty strong...like at 3.30am!!!!!!

its such a good feeling, but it is only these last few days at 26 weeks almost that the kicks are more than a flutter every now and then, so LOL, Drazic....dont worry if your movements are still really infrequent!!!!

I changed my mind on the nursery theme.....heeeeeheeee heee!! Luckily its still nautical so everything I have already will be just fine. It just means ill have 2 bumpers. I now love the "izziwotnot Hide away bay" theme. We love the sea side!!

just goes to show...dont buy too early ;-) ;-) xx


----------



## beachlover1

Oh and Omi,,,,,,,nice neat bump by the way!!! I feel a little nervous now....as like you Poshie my bump is about that big already!!....gulp! xx


----------



## OmiOmen

BL, Congratulations on double digits! You will have to post some photos once you make a start on your nursery. I love nursery photos even though mine are do boring. 

Honestly, neither of you should worry, it is my bump that is the odd one out. I think it is at least a little bit because he is breech because my 20 week bump photo is bigger than my 26 week one and the ones after that. I will have to do a time line photo, my early pregnancy bloating and 20 week bump look like the odd ones out by a lot. Plus, you have to consider that he has started to drop in my last photo. The midwife said he was starting to drop about 2-3 weeks ago but now I am starting to feel different and a uncomfortable pressure lower down (although I still don't quite understand how a baby drops when they are breech). 

From what I can tell if you have about 25 nappies you should be able to get away with washing them every other day (presuming the nappy bin will not smell before then or I will have to change my plan and do it everyday) and considering how much more washing you have to do with a baby I am hoping it will not be noticed too much. I do really need my drier fixing very soon though!


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry I have posted so many photos recently but I have made a bump time line and wanted to share. The early pregnancy bloating actually was a big difference to how I looked pre-pregnancy (although only because I lost a bit of weight just before trying for a baby again), hence why I took a photo so early on. I don't know about you lot but I think my 20 week bump looks the most pregnant!?! :shrug: I know it comes up a bit small even when you click on it but the tags are early pregnancy bloating, 12 weeks, 16 weeks, 20 weeks, 24+4 weeks, 30 weeks, 35+1 weeks and 36+6 weeks. 

View attachment 76454


----------



## Lol78

Hello all!
Omi, first off :wohoo: you are full term!! Equally, thank you so much for your help. I'm going to go back to that post (page 100, easy to remember) when I have some time to look into each of the things you are saying, but that gives me a great starting point. I think I am just going to have to convince dh that we both need our own carrier. I was offerred a crib yesterday, so that will save some money - perhaps I could use the £60 or so that we would have spent on a moses basket on a carrier instead. I love your stash there. Look so cool. I can't believe you've not spent much - I must check out ebay once I know what I want. "preloved" - meaning pre-used?! I guess as long as they are clean, then why not, but does seem a bit strange. 

Your bump does seem to have not got much bigger - isn't that funny. Like you say though, it may have something to do with being breach and I'm also confused about why he would drop in that position - it doesn't seem possible does it?! Perhaps things all start to relax in there and he drops because of that. 

Samzi - lovely to see you. I'm sure Issy is already back to her normal self - I hope so. 

BL - Thank you for the reassurance with movements. I'm still really struggling with it all so it's nice to hear. 

Poshie - I'm sure your bump is lovely. I'm looking forward to piccies. I took some yesterday but they are really crap. You can't use flash cos it reflects in the mirror, and then it gets blurry. I'll have to get dh to take some. 

Drazic - good luck with your scan. :hugs:

So I'm feeling... well normal. I keep remembering that it's normal to feel not pregnant at this stage, but still, it does stress me. I haven't really felt any movement since Friday now and it does worry me - as much as I try not to worry. I just want that reassurance. Please baby, stop being so lazy and give me a good kicking soon! 

Next scan a week today. It just occurred to me that as it stands I'm going to be the last of our current group to have my baby (hopefully!) so I'll be all on my own in here! :(
Oh well, if I get that far, I'll be happy regardless.

My flights have been cancelled :happydance: so I don't have to go to my meeting! I'm hoping that it's OK for you this weekend though BL!


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) 

:happydance: for your flights being cancelled, so no meeting Lol! I know you were hoping that would be the case. As for lack of symptoms, I went through exactly the same thing at your stage. I was worried too. Just a phase though - as baby / you get bigger, different symptoms will start.

As promised, here are my latest bump pics. I probably feel much bigger than I look but hey...
 



Attached Files:







011.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









013.jpg
File size: 27.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lol78

Thanks Poshie. 

I hope it's OK :shrug: I hate it when people ask, "how's the bump doing?" What a stupid bloody question! I know what it means and I also know they are just being nice/polite, but it winds me up. Like I'm meant to know?! Last time I just said fine, but this time I say, "how am I supposed to know?!" I think people are a bit taken aback but if they gave it a moments thought as to what they were asking and what happened last time then they would realise I'm sure. 

Love your bump picture. I must get dh to take one for me. Poshie, you have 100 days to go!!!! Double digits for you tomorrow!! :happydance:


----------



## zoe87

Lovely Bumps ladies :happydance: Cant wait till i hopefully have 1.

Thought id tell use what has happened with me this week :blush: I had some cramping last night so went to urgent care where they arranged for a scan for me this morning.
Im 5 weeks pregnant they think...a yolk sack could be seen and something next to it but wasnt clear however she showed me something 'pulsating' im guessing that it was the baby but not entirley sure! They want me back next week to make sure lil peanut is growing as it should be. So for the mean time im stayin positive. :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Hey Zoe, good to hear from you. Sorry through that you've had to go through this trauma :hugs: Sounds positive in terms of what was found on the scan and it is still very early by the sound of things. Does 5 weeks fit in with your dates? A week can be a very long time to wait, I know, so I hope it flies by and you get to see little peanut again. I had alot of cramping in the early pregnancy actually. I take it you haven't had any blood with the cramping? You take it easy now and keep us updated x

Lol - OMG, yes double digits tomorrow! :shock: 
I know what you mean about not knowing how bump is doing.......you're right, we just don't know do we!


----------



## OmiOmen

BL, Pre-loved does mean pre-used but they are generally in good condition. I have to admit I was really against pre-loved until reading about them on the natural parenting forum and I came round to the idea. I am planning on buying some totsbots factory seconds too since the faults are only minor. We only spent £50 on the nappies and wraps because the 15 totsbots were £50 and we spent a lot on a big bundle but she sent it fraudulently in the post (pre-used stamps) in lot of packets so we was expected to pay extra postage and she got investigated. Plus we was not happy with the quality of half of what we got, so wanted a refund and she said to keep the packets we already had. We threw out most of what was set but some were in good condition so we kept what was usable and she refunded the whole lot still. 

Poshie, I love the bump photos and congratulations on nearly being into double digits! :thumbup:

Zoe, it sounds promising so far. I sort of knew I was pregnant 2-3 weeks before my BFP but thought my negative results were right because of period type pains and they ended up lasting almost the full first trimester for me! So cramping (with no blood) can actually just be stretching. :flower:

Well I am back from my scan and appointment and I have my c-section booked for the 4th of May. It would be on the 3rd if it was not a bank holiday but it worked out ok because DH's grandma's birthday is on the 4th and she hoped he would arrive then. When they did the scan they did say "Wow, he is really high up there!" talking about his head in my ribs and all I could say was "Yeah, I know."! Like I could miss out on noticing the pain of his head there. :-s I was told by my midwife he was dropping down about 2-3 weeks ago which I don't understand with a breech baby but it definitely feels like he is now. I have so much pressure low down and it is really quite uncomfortable.


----------



## beachlover1

Omi, at least you know now!!! not long to go!! EXCITING!!

Great bump poshie, ill try posting a pic on this post now too...its a rubbish Iphone pic but hey!!

Zoe, glad to hear its all looking positive!!! fingers crossed for next week...keep us posted!!!

No news from here...still thinking i wont get a flight on Saturday....grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr:cry:

xx
 



Attached Files:







26 weeks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lol78

Omi, I'll definitely check out ebay. :thumbup:
Zoe - it's all sounding so far so good. Keep us updated and glad to hear you are staying positive. :)
BL - lovely bump!

Well still not feeling any movement. Must try not to stress. Try not to stress. Don't stress. Arggghhh!!!!

I was in a bit of a state today at work. dh was really good, he came over to see me in his lunch break (30 min drive each way). I really wanted to go to the crematorium where we had the service for our baby. We've not been back since that day and it was actually really peaceful. It's set in beautiful countryside and is just really quiet. I found that relaxed me a bit and I was so pleased that dh had come, I really needed it today. He is good to me.


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I am glad that your husband was so sweet. :hugs:

If you keep an eye out and start buying a littl in advance they have some really good deals. Like I said a lot of people seem to buy them and never use them at all! :thumbup:

Love the bump BL. I feel a bit jealous, you should all have beautiful bumps full term. I wanted some maternity photos done but don't see the point with my bump, depending on what I am wearing (like the loose dress I have on today) I have to tell people (like the gas and electricity guy who came to do a safety check today) I am having a baby in 2 weeks!


----------



## Poshie

Morning girls :)

How thoughtful of your DH Lol, such a sweet thing to do. Hope you are feeling ok today :hugs:

Lovely bump BL, nice and 'pouty' :D I take my next bump pic in 4 weeks, so at 29 weeks, I wonder how big we'll be then?

Omi - don't put yourself down about your bump, you have a lovely bump, it's just smaller than some that's all. In fact it's probably a good thing to have a smaller bump to be honest, it gets less in the way ;) Oh and YOU'LL BE MEETING JOSHUA SOON! :happydance: How exciting is that! :yipee: You will be our second 3TLC Graduate :D


----------



## beachlover1

i agree Poshie...its a great bump Omi!! I remember my sister had a small bump until a week before....then suddenly she exploded overnight! at least you can get about easier too! ;-)

Gosh, Poshie, after Omi it will be you and me!!! yikes!

All is fine today, glad to report nothing is happening! Another suny day, and its loking more likely that i MIGHT get away on Sat!!! xx


----------



## Poshie

Morning BL :) Yes, things looking more promising for your flight. My DH is supposed to be going to Thailand (last holiday before baby type thing) on 26 April and we have been wondering if he'll make it. Slightly concerned about what might happen if volcano erupts again whilst he's trying to get back though....

I was just thinking about who is next on the list BL. As you say, could be you or I! Now that is scarily close eh :shock:

I don't have anything to report baby wise - just normal type stuff really ;)


----------



## samzi

hey ladies.

i woke up to a beautiful smile and giggle from my little lady :cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

The past week I seem to have put on weight but not so much on my bump. I have had swollen feet and hands for a long while and the past feel weeks my ankles became cancles and now my legs have doubled in size, I feel really gross. I will be one of those people who does not miss pregnancy at all. I feel massive even though I don't look it, he is measuring on the larger size of average so I think he is just really far back inside me which is what is making me feel really uncomfortable. 

I am finding it hard to get as excited about my new due date because I am so scared of the c-section part at the moment. But I know the time will pass quickly. If you two are anything like me the third trimester seemed to go the fastest so it will be your turns sooner than it seems! 

Samzi, I am glad Issy is feeling better after her jabs.


----------



## zoe87

thanks ladies, :happydance: Im started to get a bit excited even though i know i probably shouldnt yet with it only been early.

I cant wait till im hopefully at the stages use are at so i can talk about weight baby things etc lol. It just seems so far away!


----------



## MissyMojo

sending all of you love and hugs :hugs: :kiss: :flower: 

xxx ur stalker xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey Missy, thanks for the :hugs: How are you doing?

Zoe, those first few weeks are probably the most anxious of all, I know. Time does tend to fly though after about 12 weeks and you'll soon have lots to say about the ups and downs of pregnancy. Being excited is a good thing though and staying positive is good for the baby (that's what I did this time around) ;)

Omi, I've been told about the swelling by a friend actually. I wasn't sure when it was supposed to start. Sounds horrid! One way or another, you'll be meeting your boy and your pregnancy will be over. It's going to feel strange not being pregnant any more, I bet.


----------



## OmiOmen

Zoe, the first trimester is so hard, especially after a loss. I refused to acknowledge much about the pregnancy until after my 12 week scan and would not buy a thing until after my 20 week scan. But believe it or not the time really does go by quickly. :hugs:

I swear I am becoming more swollen everyday, I look ridiculous now. Plus, the leg cramps I have gotten on and off the whole way through are almost always there and in both legs! :nope: But only 1 week and 5 days to go! :happydance: It is so odd because it feels like only last week that I went into double digits. My new luggage set arrived today, it is nothing fancy but it does mean that I have a real hospital bag rather than some big cloth shopper bag. We got some more disposable nappies to add to the hospital bag and we was shocked at how thin and funny looking they seem. But now everything is in my hospital bag and ready, even some cordial and snacks because I remember from my stays in hospital that the food is small in quantity and poor in quality. :thumbup:


----------



## MissyMojo

hey hunnis' im doing ok, been and bought some bits today in the spirit of pma xx

:hugs: :kiss: to yu all xxxx


----------



## KatyKat

Hi girls, 

Thought I'd say hi. Got my 3rd :bfp: on the 18th April, after two mc's in November and February. :happydance:

I'm half excited and half terrified, but hoping and praying that this is going to be a velcro monkey and stick with us all the way..............


K


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations and welcome KatyKat, I hope you have a sticky bean there. We have people at all stages here and it is a really sportive environment, which is really useful when you start to worry which of course if fairly natural. :hugs:


----------



## Poshie

Hello all and welcome katykat :) As Omi says, you will find girls here at different stages, all on our 3rd pregnancy. We've so far had one graduation and Omi will be next. Beachlover and myself are next up in July/August; followed by Drazic and Lol in september and Zoe us our last recruit who is at very similar stage to you ;)

You will find alot of support here so feel free to share your experience here. We all understand the worry and the waiting :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

It seems funny that I will be graduating soon, lol. The past few days have gone so quick I know that the next 10 days will fly by now. :shock:

KatyKat, remember to keep us posted on your midwife appointment and scans. :hugs:

Well, DH wanted a take-away last night and I said no because we could spend the money on something for Joshua, plus we have the council tax bill, a slight gap in DH wage due to paternity leave and 3 birthdays coming up in early May (not including Joshua's 0 birthday, lol) and I have to catch up on my Mum's partners birthday and a mothers day gift! Anyway, he bribed me and we got a take-away in exchange I got to buy 4 totsbots nappy wraps. :happydance: It is a shame I can't buy any more things for a few weeks since it is real nappy week and most online shops have 20% off this week! Also, it turns out that Joshua either really likes or really dislikes curry's since he was moving all over the place. He moved to the side again last night after my vegetable madras so I was hopful he might turn but he moved his head back up! 

How is everyone doing recently, it has been a bit quite the past week or so.


----------



## KatyKat

Thanks girls, 

It's fantastic to see that you're all getting on well. It has definitely given me some hope! :thumbup:

I'm seeing the Dr on Tuesday, and am hoping she will refer me for an early scan, just to put my mind at rest. I'll be sure to let you all know how it goes!

K


----------



## zoe87

HI all thought id pop in to see how u all are?

&& Welcome KatyKat how far gone are you? Sorry Do'h just seen on your siggy! were quite close together!. I think im about 6 weeks will find out for deffo tomrro at my 2nd scan!


----------



## zoe87

KatyKat ive just thought i remember u from TTC! Big congrats! (forgot to say that in my last post) I see your from Northumberland too! Not far from my neck of the woods!


----------



## Poshie

Hello girls :)

Zoe, that's cool you have KatyKat who's similar stage to you ;)

I'm doing fine thanks. Feeling pip more and more these days. In fact, DH and I watched my tummy moving on Sunday - it's quite a surreal thing! 

I'm on my own for a while now as my DH is in Thailand on holiday. It's a long story but we were both going to go earlier in the year, but I chickened out, mainly due to pregnancy concerns. So I encouraged him to accept an invitation from a couple of his friends to go and he has arrived safely today, thank goodness. He's still recovering from an illness and so it was touch and go whether he'd go - what with that and volcanic ash and violence in Bangkok!

So Zoe and Katy have appts tomorrow - best of luck with those girls, and don't forget to give us and update.


----------



## OmiOmen

I am hoping that your appointments go well. It is good that you have similar dates, Poshie and BL are close together too so it seems like this group has some luck with close dates. :thumbup:

Poshie, I found it really surreal when my belly started moving about too! It is a shame your missing out on the holiday but good that you are doing what feels best for you. 

:happydance:This time next week will be my last day _not_ as a new mummy! I have one of my many checks again on Wednesday but am off to the city hospital as I have to have to some blood tests for the operation too, it is odd that a planned c-section involves so many test (some of which I have already had) and medication running up to it and yet they are done without all that as emergency too. 

I am starting to feel like no matter how much time in the day I spend cleaning that the house never looks much better. I am also mad that DH did not get the painting done he promised to do and he is still saying he is going to sort out some things on his days off. :nope: I guess it is the nesting instinct really kicking in. I can feel my body preparing for labour and the birth and I wish I could tell it not to bother, it will miss out on it.


----------



## Poshie

Hi Omi :)

I get the impression you are not looking forward to your c-section and that you'd rather be having a vag birth. Don't blame you of course. I hope I can have a 'normal' birth, both for the experience and for speed of recovery afterwards. Still, sometimes these decisions are taken from us and at the end of the day, we will have our babies one way or another ;) Sooo, the countdown truly begins for you - you will be meeting your baby boy before you know it! It is sooo exciting :D I hope we will be able to share your birth story some time afterwards?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am really scared of needing a c-section, I wanted a drug-free, active/water home-birth so I am disappointed. Unfortunately I don't really have any other option now so I am just trying to think about how soon Joshua will be here. I will be adding a quick birth story and photo as soon as I can when I come home, hopefully I should be home by the 6th or 7th if I am recovering at the average speed. 

I just can not believe the time is almost here. Parts of the pregnancy have really dragged but now I am looking back it feels like it has gone so quickly. I feel like it was just a few weeks ago I was trying to convince DH my tests were a faint positive when he could not make out the line and now I am having him next week and everything in-between feels like a bit of a blur. :wacko: Considering I spent the first 12 weeks unable to believe I was and would stay pregnant and still worried for a while after that I just can not believe I have got to this point.


----------



## zoe87

Glad ur all okay! aw bet its amazing been able to see and feel the baby move around! id be really fascinated and just watch for hours hehe.

Aww bet u will miss your husband while he is in Thailand Poshie. My OH is working in Denmark till July and i really miss him. He wasnt even here when i found out i was pregnant! Still i think it must of been fate...i told him the good news on his bday!

OmiOmen when are you getting your c-section? :) Are you all ready?

Ive been having a few painful cramps tonight im praying its nothing serious and I will see a healthy baby tomorrow! Will keep use updated!


----------



## zoe87

So just been for my scan! Im 6 weeks and 2 days saw the heart beating was amazing. Thought id share my pic with use as not many people know im preg yet and dont wanna post it on facebook but im on cloud 9 and would like to show some1.

[IMG]https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz221/zoeminns87/Photo012.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Poshie

Ahh bless :D So pleased it went well for you, milestone number one (beating heart) passed! Such a relief when you see your little bean eh? So you're off to a very good start. What's next in your operation baby itinerary - first mw appt?


----------



## MissyMojo

yay for a hb for you hunni x x x 

thought i'd pop in with some love for you all x xx x


----------



## zoe87

Poshie said:


> Ahh bless :D So pleased it went well for you, milestone number one (beating heart) passed! Such a relief when you see your little bean eh? So you're off to a very good start. What's next in your operation baby itinerary - first mw appt?

Thanks Poshie! :happydance: I was amazed when i saw it and in shock! cos i never got to any scans with my other pregnancies so didnt know what to expect! :cloud9: Im waiting for the midwife to phone me now and do my bloods && book my 12 week scan! :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations Zoe. I had period pains the whole way through the first trimester, apparently they were just stretching pains. :thumbup:

My c-section is on the 4th so just 1 week today! Providing they are running on time I will have my little boy this time next week. :happydance:

DH thought it would be funny for me to weigh myself on the Wii board earlier and it defiantly was not funny. My BMI at the start of the pregnancy was just in normal and as I progressed I went into the overweight part and now I am in obese. So I will clearly be overweight when I am done and I can't see how I can lose that amount of weight. Most annoyingly still is that people don't even always realise I am pregnant, today my neighbour didn't realise. I know I am swollen and have water retention and my LO is on the larger side of average (whatever that means) but I did not think I had gotten so big. :nope:


----------



## Drazic<3

Awww, lovely Zoe! :hugs:

Just wanted to pop in and let you all know that my anomaly re-scan was wonderful today, little lady behaved and they got to check her heart properly which was totally fine. Going to post the pictures in my journal now :)


----------



## Poshie

:happydance: Drazic! That is fabulous news hun x

Time is a ticking Omi! :shock: I dread to think about what my BMI is now and what it will be by the end of this pregnancy! Shouldn't really look at it like that though eh. We are supposed to put on weight after all. It's going to be a big task to shift it, that's for sure! Need to get myself Wii Fit ;)


----------



## OmiOmen

I am so glad to hear that Drazic. :hugs:

I am so swollen and I feel like a cow, I really do! I do have a big round bump now though! It is funny because the doctors and midwives call me thin which is nice since no one could really describe me as thin in the past 4-5 years and my BMI was only just healthy pre-pregnancy, however I don't think anyone will be saying that after the birth. Plus, I just can not stop eating at the moment. :munch: I am really going to have to put effort in to losing weight after my 6 week postnatal check. 

I found out today that I need to be in labour ward at 7:30am on Tuesday and the first appointment is at 9am. They book about three a day but I have no idea if I am in the first, second or third time slot. I also found out that DH and my LO stay with me even while I am getting stitched up which is nice since I thought they got sent out of the room and it would feel like the longest 45-60 minutes of my life. :thumbup:


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :) How's it going? I do believe we are due some updates from some girls. Lol it's been a while, I hope all okay with you? KatyKat, I'm sure you had an appt of some sorts this week - hope it went well.

So I believe I have finally reached 3rd Tri as I am 27 weeks today :D Can't quite believe it to be honest. I know 1st tri dragged but suddenly I don't have that long to go really!

Omi, just think, this time next week you will likely be holding your baby! :shock:


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: Yay, Poshie! The third trimester has gone quite fast for me so with any luck it will for you too.

I just can't believe I only have 5 days left now! :cloud9:


----------



## OmiOmen

This thread has gone quite for a while, I hope that everyone is doing ok. :flower:

I thought I would do a quick post today in case I did not get chance to make one tomorrow, I can not believe that tomorrow will be my last full day before my LO arrives! I am hoping to be home by Thursday or Friday and if I am shall post a quick birth story and photo of Joshua. I have a final bump photo and am now looking massive but unfortunately I look dreadful in every photo taken recently, I don't know why my face and hair look so bad but I look like a miserable man and you can make out the stupid rash that my arms are covered in! I am seriously not happy about my rubbish photos but this is my big 38+6 week bump. :growlmad:

View attachment 79568


----------



## beachlover1

Hi everyone !!

I'm just waiting to board my plane but got free wifi so I thought I'd use it!!
I'll catch up with everything tomorrow, but quickly wanted to say.....omi, if we don't hear from you tomorrow, all the best and we look forward to seeing a lovely pic later this week!!!!

I'm sure I have lots to catch up on but I hope all are well and all is good!
I feel like I am going to pop tonight..... I don't like this evening hard bloated tummy feeling!! Grrrrr and lo kicks extra hard after evening feed to make me even more uncomfortable ;-) 

Catch up tomorrow x


----------



## zoe87

Best of luck for tomorrow omiomen! Cant wait to see the pic :)


----------



## Poshie

Sorry for my recent absence. I wanted to pop on to wish you loads of luck for tomorrow Omi. Can't wait to hear your story and see a pic or two ;) you look ready to pop in that last pic! Take care and I'll be checking back here for the latest tomorrow x

Looking forward to an update from you BL and I owe one myself ;) hope all ok with you zoe x


----------



## beachlover1

hello all

I guess Omi will have a little fella by now....CRAZY!!!

hope all is well with everyone out there. Im fine, I had a placenta check/growth scan today. Placenta still less than 1cm away from cervix and they want 4cm GRRRRRRRRRRRRR so I have 6 weeks to get the bugger to shift before they decide at my next check! its all out of my hands though so heres hoping! as for my little man...he was spot on!! all looing good, ill attach a little facial pic....hubby was more impressed by the fact his winky is already 3/4 of an inch!!....MEN!!!!!

Well time is ticking, im into my 3rd tri now and cant quite believe it!:happydance: not so long to go!

Looks like things have been good whilst ive been sunbathing...good scans and MW appts all round girlies which is great news!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







little person.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi third timers - room for a little one? I didn't know this gang existed until Beachlover found me so thanks Beachlover. 

Well I am 8+4 today after 2 early miscarriages in September and November 2009. I have had 4 scans so far (lucky I know!) and have seen a nice heartbeat in the last two (one at 6+2 and the next at 7+5). I have the next one booked for a week friday when I will be 9+6 so fingers tightly crossed that Lambette's little heart will still be pumping away!

I look forward to getting to know some of you over the coming months (check out my optimism!)


----------



## beachlover1

HeY you found it!!! Great to see you here! Always room for one more 3rd timer!! We have a couple of grads already and next up, gulp are Poshie and myself due pretty much the same time in July. Other than that we have a variety of different stages, some are about your stage too!! 

Always here to listen, I'm sure the others will agree!! And once again it's great your here!! X


----------



## Poshie

Hello! :)

Another new face, I see, welcome Lam. Many congratulations on your pregnancy and of course, we hope you will be 3rd Time Lucky. As BL says, we have members at all different stages, definitely some new ones around your stage so do pull up a chair. :D

Lovely pic BL and yes, can't quite believe we are 3rd Tri all of a sudden. The birth is drawing scarily near! What have you got baby bits wise? I went to the Asda event last week with a girl from BnB actually which was lovely. I have a cupboard full of nappies, wipes, breast pads, nipple shields (not liking the look of those) cotton wool, nail clippers, shampoo, sudocream and baby birth. I also have boxes of clothes for newborn through to 6 months (donated by my sister). Got more stuff coming via my dad this weekend including a swinger/rocking chair thingy; breast pumps (lovely) and other bits I can't remember!

Pip has been moving alot lately and I often jump when I get a big kick/punch :D

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## beachlover1

Well, I had my MW check today...and succeeded in getting some Lactulose for my constipation! this pregnancy lark is smothered in TMI but girls....OMG I have got to the stage of going for a number 2 twice a week if im lucky, and then its like total agony!!! no matter how much water i drink so here goes with the lactulose!!

All fine uterus height spot on....but i had a scan yesterday so knew im ok for now!

Nothing else to report, got my Rhesus jab next week...whens yours Poshie? and some full bloods again. thats about it. 

I start Anti Natal tomorrow night ;-)....my birthday treat!! ill be 35 tomorrow!!! yuk i feel old.

Thats about it really, hows everyone else?? x


----------



## Poshie

Ooo birthday girl tomorrow then and what a way to celebrate with antenatal classes :D Mine start on 25 May (I think - must check).

I have my 28 week mw appt on Tuesday to include bloods like you and I also have my anti-d jab next thursday to look forward to ;)

Lactulose worked nicely for me. I must admit my consitpation got better in 2nd tri so I only needed it during 1st tri. I was going for a week with no no.2 so ended up asking mw for help, just like you. It may take a couple of days to take affect - it's like eating golden syrup btw. Good luck with that :D


----------



## beachlover1

Thanks Poshie...Im hoping to get some relief soon!!!! I have been fine up until these last few weeks...I now dread needing the loo ;-) so look forward to a bit of lactulose relief!!!


----------



## Poshie

I wonder how Omi is doing?? Hopefully she is busy getting to know here little man ;)

Oh and *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEACHLOVER!* :cake:

I'm looking forward to hearing about your antenatal class......is it an nct one, I can't remember?


----------



## beachlover1

Thanks Poshie!!

Yep antenatal tonight, looking forward to it!! its not an NCT as they only do full day courses which didnt suit hubby, but they are another private company, 6 couples i total so should be fun!

Hubby bought me a "bump" photoshoot with a great company near us, her photos are amazing so I cant wait to get a nice pic done! she does those nudie type bump pics too...not keen to get my kit off pre pregnancy let alone now im a stone fatter!!! ;-)

oh well, party tea now at my sisters...kids are a great reason to eat cake and wotsits!! ;-) xx


----------



## im_mi

Hi guys!

I thought i would drop in and say hello, if thats okay! this is Third Time Lucky for me, this time around. I already have a son who turned two in Feb, and we started TTC this baby in september of last year. I had a chemical in november and then another in december, and then fell pregnant with this one. and so far, so good! *crosses fingers*

Hoping to get to know you girls a little better :) My name is Immi, by the way xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello and Congratulations Immi :D You are more than welcome to join us! We have girls at different stages so you will fit in nicely. Keep us up to date on scans and appts and feel free to let off some steam when you feel like it.

We are currently awaiting news on our second graduate, Omi who was due her c-section on Tuesday....awaiting her update now!


----------



## im_mi

ooh how exciting! i hope she is enjoying a lovely babymoon with her little one :)

Thanks for the warm welcome :) xxxx


----------



## zoe87

Welcome Newbies :) Well im practically a newbie to this thread 2 lol! How is every1 going? 

Poshie how long you got left? & I wonder how Omiomen is doing x


----------



## Poshie

Hi zoe. BL and I are due end of July :D Yes, I was hoping to have heard from Omi, but I guess no news is good news. I'm sure she's got her hands full of baby right now ;)


----------



## beachlover1

Evening, how are we all?

Im feeling rubbish tonight!! I feel a cold coming on big time....great! im all watery eyed and block nosed, it always my first sign!

Oh well Saturday tomorrow and hey Poshie, it another week nearer Mat leave for us!! When you planing on finishing?

Have a good weekend all!! x


----------



## Poshie

Evening :) I'm feeling quite shite tonight too actually. Extra bloated, gassy, heartburn, uncomfortable and very tired. :(

I'm planning on working as long as I can, hopefully up to 14 July. Well I say 'hopefully' but I can imagine I'll be ready for it by then! How about you?


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry that I did not get on here yesterday, I have only had about 6-8 hours sleep this week so was not up to much by the time I got home yesterday. They say you should be let out on your third day at the earliest with a c-section but yesterday was classed as my second day but they said I was healing really well so could go. 

My c-section was mostly as expected really. I did not handle the needle they put in your hand well (I didn't with the D&C with the 1st mmc either so know I wouldn't) and they took three attempts to get it in and they ended up having to use a child one. Once the spinal block was done it felt really funny to feel everything but no pain. I was not sure if they were washing my belly of cutting it when the anaesthetist said my baby was about to be born! I was worried because everyone expects you to cry and the birth and I did not think I would but he was born and was took to get cleaned and DH went to take his first photo when I heard him cry and burst into tears! Obviously I could not hold him right away but DH sat next to me with him while they stitched me back up. 

So Joshua James Warren was welcomed into the world at 12:51pm on Tuesday the 4th of May weighting 6lbs 14oz.

View attachment 80993
View attachment 80994


Joshua had a wee and a poo on the midwife as soon as he was born and wanted feeding right away. Once we was out of the recovery room they get you to have skin-to-skin contact and Joshua jumped onto my breast to feed. It turned out breastfeeding was not going as well as I though the first night and he was not getting enough milk. Long story short is that the first night or two of breastfeeding was one of the most difficult things I have ever had to do but I stuck with it and it is going better now and he is much more content after feeds. 

View attachment 80995


Now we are home we are steeling into life as a new little family and DH is doing so well and is so happy with Joshua. Joshua's grandparents and great grandparents are very emotional and spoiling him. We had our first midwife appointment today and we gave him his first bath today and we put him in his first real nappy which lasted all of five minutes before he massed it up. He is not fitting into newborn clothes very well yet so we only have about 2-3 re-usable nappies that fit so are having to use some disposables still. 

View attachment 80996


I am so happy and in love with him and am sure he gets cuter with every passing second. I have had very little sleep recently but hope to get some tonight!


----------



## zoe87

Not long to go now then Poshie :happydance: 

Omiomen - He is gorgeous! congratulations...heres to parenthood!


----------



## samzi

hes gorgeous!!!


----------



## beachlover1

Well done Omi!!! He is adorable, totally adorable!! glad to hear youre well, look forward to an update when your feeling a bit more awake!!

Poshie, im hoping to go to about the 12th July too, who knows how we will feel though!
I had a full on gassy night too, bloated, hardish tummy...im still waiting for the lactulose to kick in properly!!

I am having a mass sort out this weekend and feel i had better get some sorting out done before i get too tubs!!!!Also we are off to France again next weekend then we have very few free weekends til july.....yikes!!! other than that im also going to a local baby show, im sure it will be sucky but hey worth a look.....especially with this crap weather!! Me and hubby are off on a "date" tonight! we decided we would hit the cinema and then a go for a meal....we realised that our together nights like that would dwindle for a while so best make the most of it while we can!!!!

whats everyone else up to?? x


----------



## OmiOmen

Thank you. Parenthood is fantastic, exhausting but so amazing. Breastfeeding was harder than I thought possible but I stuck with it even when it got physically and emotionally draining and it is getting much easier. We are still using a mix of disposable and re-usable nappies because we need to order a part to fix the drier and Joshua is quite small so size 1 nappies are quite big on him. But the re-usable's seem to be more comfortable for him and are warmer so he seems to cry less at changing times. We are off to see his Granddad tonight (my farther in-law and partner) as he is about the only person who has not met him yet because he works long hours in London in the week. He is getting quite spoiled from both sides of the family. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Massive congratuations Omi - he is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Poshie

Awww Omi, well done you! He's gorgeous he really is-you must be so proud :D Youve done it, you have your baby! When you are up to it, I'd be interested to hear more about the breastfeeding and what you have found particularly hard etc. How often are you feeding him in the night? You must be exhausted. They didn't keep you long in hospital at all did they. Was it busy in maternity? Hope you manage to get some more rest soon and congratulations again :hugs:

BL - how was the baby show? I have jobs I want to do before baby comes like cleaning out kitchen cupboards, sorting out drawers, stuff like that. As you say, need to start programming that in now but haven't yet ;) I'm definitely getting more uncomfortable at night and heartburn is worse. Still 3 months to go yet!

So when's everyones next appts/scans? I havey 28 wk mw appt first thing Tuesday and anti-d jab on Thursday (joy). Getting our new fridge freezer and dishwasher delivered on Wednesday and quit busy at work, so a full week.


----------



## im_mi

huge congrats Omi!! he's absolutely beautiful :hugs: oh God, i remember those first couple nights of breastfeeding. SO hard, so hard. Its worth it though, trust me. I thought i wouldnt last longer than a few months. My little boy self-weaned aged 25 months! :laugh2:


----------



## OmiOmen

Those next three months will go so fast and before you know it your LO will be here. 

The first few days of breast feeding are so emotionally and physically draining. It seemed like Joshua was latching on right but by the third day one of the midwives said his bottom lip was not placing right. My milk was not a fast flow which today I was told is because with a c-section your body has to catch up on the rush of hormones it missed out in from a natural birth. Joshua wanted to feed CONSTANTLY, with only 5-20 minutes between feeds which lasted for about 48 hours. He had crystals in his urine the first few days which means he was not getting enough milk and he had constant tantrums which me me feel like a useless mum. Plus, two days with no sleep after the birth is bad enough but breastfeeding realises a hormone that makes you tired so while your doing it staying awake is tough. I felt like giving up but knew I just couldn't so stuck with it and things are much better now. He feeds a lot more on a night so I am not sleeping much at all but I am assured that will change in the next few weeks. Plus, we will not use dummy's so that makes getting him to sleep in his cot harder. My milk is really in now and the word leaking just does not describe how much milk drips out! My breasts are painfully full and feel like rocks but it really is not so bad now. You do have to really work hard the first few days to stick with it and a supportive partner is invaluable, but I am glad I worked thought it. The only thing is that I am worrying about how much he eats all the time. The midwives and support team say he is getting enough or he would have lost more weight and not be so content and his colour would not be so good but it is hard not to worry. 

They did let me out quite quickly from the hospital, three days is a normal minimum after a c-section but I was out on day two! I thinking I would be in a bit longer since I had +2 protein and high blood pressure before the birth and just after so the monitored me a bit longer in labour ward rather than postnatal after the birth. Some emergency came up so the theatre that was for planned c-sections had to cover them as well as the emergency theatre. Funnily enough it was someone I know that took my spot for the emergency c-section, we joked they would be born on the same day and they were born just under 2 hours apart. The high risk monitoring for after the birth part was a little busy but the postnatal ward was about what I expected from my stay in antenatal and had people coming and going a lot (mostly people who had intervention in a natural birth and staying a nigh but the c-section people generally stay 3-5 days). . 


We had Joshua's check up (the first few were more for me or both or us). Joshua is now 6lbs 8oz so lost only 5% (up to 10% is normal) so that is good news and he only made a small whimper for the heal prick test. Plus, my stitch's are healing fine and my blood pressure is back to normal. Obviously I am experiencing some pain were the wound is and still get numbness across my belly in parts where the nerves were cut but all in all is is not too bad. I have almost no blood loss now, it was like a normal birth's loss the first 2 days but now is little to non! I am exhausted but DH looks after Joshua for 1-2 hours from around 6am-7am which makes the world of difference, hopefully Joshua will be sleeping better but the end of DH's paternity leave. Mostly I am just so happy to have Joshua with us, I love him so much. :cloud9:


----------



## beachlover1

Omi, you sound like you are doing AMAZINGLY!!!! and well done on the persistance!!! look after yourself and we look forward to more updates!! xxxx


----------



## im_mi

You are doing so amazingly well! have faith in your body hon, i know its hard when we live in a world of bottles and schedules and ounces. trust yourself. Your body knew how to grow him and it will feed him too :winkwink:


----------



## Poshie

Omi, as the other girls said, you are doing so well. I must admit I am very very anxious about how it must feel when baby is finally born and you are thrust into the responsibility of motherhood for the first time........add to that your own recovery it is hell of a lot to take on. I have heard many times that breastfeeding is something you need to persist with, through the really hard times and it should get better. Easier said then done though I'm sure. Joshua looks sooo cute :D

So I have my 28 week mw appt tomorrow, first thing. I have blood tests (which I hate) but it will be interesting to find out how my iron level is doing, as I have been taking a natural supplement since 16 weeks. My level wasn't anaemic low, but it was on the low side at my booking appt. I then have my Anti-D jab on Thursday - only need the one apparently (used to be two). I think BL has her appts this week too.


----------



## im_mi

ooh, good luck at your appointment Poshie! i hope it all goes well and that your iron levels are okay :) 

As for me... well, not much to report really! i thought, on saturday, that i might be developing a UTI as i had a constant feeling of pressure on my bladder and thats always my first symptom with a UTI. however it seems to have eased off now so i reckon it was just baby setting up camp on my bladder :haha: will still make an appt. with the doctor anyway, as ive been having visual disturbances too and ive heard thats not a symptom that should be ignored. so ill mention it then.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi All,

No news today. Yes Poshie, I have my RH- jab tomorrow....ill let you know if its a stinger!! ;-) from what i remember after my D&C ....yes it was a stinger!!!! i also have my full bloods again. Other than that all is fine! still feel flu like but us girlies battle on not fussing about Man flu! today was rubbish at work....cant WAIT til July!!!!!!!!

Hope all are well, Im mi hope you dont get a UTI...sounds like is going though! 

ahhhh chill out time xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies.

Thanks for your post in my journal BL :)

My mw went fine. BP a bit up (but that is likely me stressing about having bloods done) ;) Trace of protein in wee but mw wasn't concerned. Did bp again later (my DH has a machine) and it was down so feeling better about that. She had a good feel of bump and she thinks baby is 'cepahlic and free'. Heartbeat fine. She took 3 phials of blood to test for iron, glucose and something else I've forgotten. She reminded me about the hospital tour thingy which you just turn up to on a saturday afternoon. Probably do that in June some time. Seeing mw again on 1 June.

Immi - I have that pressure on the bladder thing. I am also assuming it's baby lying on bladder, especially now as mw said he's head down as that would explain it. I don't have any pain, just a pressure feeling. 

BL - thanks for the heads up on the anti-d. Glad it wasn't too awful....not that I'm looking forward to mine tomorrow of course ;)


----------



## im_mi

glad your appt. went well, poshie! Its mad how much blood the midwives take through the course of a pregnancy isnt it, lol. I had to have the GD test last time and felt like a pin cushion afterwards.

Got absolutely zero energy today, its rubbish. most days im full of energy but sometimes i just crash. Doesnt help that i have work tonight either, im dreading it as always. Have no idea how i am going to keep this up until i can start mat leave. Im a barmaid at a busy hotel and work 3 nights a week, 6pm-12am. Its bloody exhausting and im always in pain by the time it gets to about 10pm. Ive got a week off in june, another in july and i leave at the end of august so just hope i can push through until the end.


----------



## Poshie

Those hours for work must be hard. I struggle enough doing my normal full time 9-5 job sometimes. I tend to feel better in the mornings and not so good in the afternoons. I just counted how long til Maternity Leave (well ordinary leave for me first then ML from due date) and it's 9 weeks today! (all going to plan of course) :happydance:

Does everyone get a GD test? I was tested for glucose (blood test) yesterday, but I'm assuming I'll only need further tests if that is positive?


----------



## im_mi

nah, they only do them routinely if your BMI is over a certain level. They found glucose with me, too, thats why i had to have it last time. but unless your BMI is over 30 they wont do it routinely. when i was preg with DS, the cut off point was 35 and i was 31 i think, so i wouldnt have got it if they hadnt found the glucose. as it happens i was fine, and the test is a right pain in the ass :laugh2:


----------



## Poshie

Thanks for that info immi. 

So I had my anti-d jab today, in my thigh as is it happens BL. MW reckoned it hurts less than in the bum! At first I didn't feel a thing but then it was ouchie for a few seconds. Felt fine afterwards. So job done. Another needle without incident, I'm getting good at this now I tell you! :)

How's everyone else doing today?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well its not third time lucky for me I'm afraid girls. No heartbeat found this morning so have ERPC booked for the nxt few days. Best of luck to you all with your imminents births and pregnancies!


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness, I'm so very sorry Lamburai :cry: :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Oh Lamburai...im soooooooooo sorry!!! xxx


----------



## beachlover1

hectic night for me last night....had bugger all movements all day yesterday so called labour ward MW she said come down lets have a look! they put LO on a tracer for 1/2 hour to record his HB. He was just being bloody lazy, always has been a bit lazy with his kicks!! spose that what happens when yr half New Zealander (he has a very laid back kiwi daddy!!!) as soon as the tracer went on he had a bloody party in there! not fun...i was a bit concerned but all is well. 

If ever you others get the same thing.....just head down to labour suite, they are only too happy to see you and reassure! The MW said, 12 kicks a day, and any changes to the norm give us a bell, we are here 24/7!! very kind!!! xx

Im off on hols again tomorrow, ill be back next weekend so fingers crossed the week gets better for us all.

Such sad news for Lamburai!! we are thinking of you big hugs xx


----------



## Lol78

Hello all,
I'm back after being off line for what seems like AGES!!! My computer broke (or rather dh broke my computer - grrr). I haven't had a chance to catch up with all the news yet, but wanted to say I'm still here, still fine and glad to see you are doing well. I've had scans now at 17, 19 and 21 weeks and all is looking good (thank you, thank you, thank you). So on Monday I will officially be into new territory as I was 21+6 when I gave birth last time. I feel good - physically and mentally. Feeling very positive, and the baby is moving much more consistently now (I at least feel something everyday), which makes me alot more reassured. 

Lamburai - sorry to hear your news. I know I haven't been around before when you have been on here, but I know how devastating it must be. Huge :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

Just had a quick read through and was over the moon to hear Omi's news!!! Yey, Congratulations. Joshua is sooooo gorgeous, I love that picture of him in the towel. Sooo cute. Well done and it sounds like you are doing well. So happy for you. 

BL, I love the scan picture - so clear.
Also, nice to see some new recruits - I wasn't looking forward to being the only one left when BL, Poshie and Drazic went!


----------



## Poshie

Hello stranger ;) Sounds like things are going well for you, that's great news. Yes we have picked up some new recruits which is nice, hopefully we'll get some updates from them again soon.

I finally ordered my travel system on Saturday! :happydance: I ended up going for the Jane Rider. I was going to get the Slalom Pro R but when I actually thought about it, I realised I'm not going to be up for major long off roading with the dog for a few months, plus the dog is nearly 12 and is definitely slowing down. So I went for the more practical, lighter, less bulky option. Should be here mid June I think.


----------



## Lol78

Great news Poshie. Bet you can't wait to get it.
Where can you see a "Jane" travel system? I have been looking at the Oyster - really nice price compared to equivalents - but not good for off road. But I'm thinking that when we go walking, we tend to go on the sort of walks that no travel system is going to cope with - we will probably try baby wearing for walks but I might be being naieve there. 

I've been spending money :blush:
Cloth nappies! It's getting quite obsessive, but I can't wait until they arrive!


----------



## Poshie

Hey Lol. I found a local retailer who has Jane's so I visited her shop to try them out. I placed my order with her in the end. Yes you pay a bit more than you do online, but the customer service should be much better and she said if baby came early, she would make sure we had something and if there are any problems, we'd get a loan one etc. It's nice to be able to support a local business too.

One thing I would say about wearing baby for walks.... I had a go at that with my nephew when he was about 3-4 months old and my God he was heavy! I can see me doing the whole baby carrying thing, but not for long. My back really hurt afterwards!

We will look at getting a proper off road stroller at some point, when I'm up to more energetic walks. 

How's everyone else doing? I believe BL is on yet another holiday! It would be nice to hear from the other ladies.........
 



Attached Files:







Jane_Unlimit_Matrix_Light_Green_Valley.jpg
File size: 163.8 KB
Views: 23


----------



## zoe87

Hey all im back after not being on for a while! 
Poshie that pram is gorgeous! 
Ive got my 12 week scan booked for 2nd june but ile be 11 weeks and 2 days. Im kind of pleased its earlier cos ive been driving myself mad with worry and cant seem to stop crying or thinking about 'peanut' I just wanna know hes safe!


----------



## Poshie

Hi Zoe, good to hear from you :) Oh so not too long til your scan then - totally understand how worrying it is :hugs: It is so nerve wracking. It does get easier with time, as you tick off those important milestones. I don't think the worry will ever be gone completely, even when we have our babies in our arms.

I was on a seminar yesterday afternoon and pip was really wriggly throughout! In fact yesterday was a particularly energetic day. The day before he was pretty quiet, so it was kind of nice :)


----------



## zoe87

Thanks poshie I keep ticking off them weeks when i get past them each week a new milestone i have reached just hope i make it to my scan.

Aww bet its amazing feeling lil one wriggle about inside you! Have you thought of any names yet?


----------



## Poshie

It is a surreal feeling when you feel baby move. Never got this far in previous pregnancies. Yes we have thought about names, but unfortunately I find boys names very difficult. We have 2 or 3 which we are keeping secret until the day he is born. ;)


----------



## zoe87

Awww :) Well when u have him ule have to let us all know!


----------



## Lol78

Hi Zoe, glad to hear it's not long till your scan now, I know how hard it is waiting for it. 

Poshie, I understand you're not going to tell us names, but at least give us some ideas. Are you a traditional type of girl or thinking of something modern?

Good advice about the pram - the other thing is that if it needs to be fixed, the shop should lend you one of theres while it's in.

I'm doing OK - baby is a bit lazy sometimes but then moves loads others so I am managing to remain calm (ish) most the time. Looking forward to the weekend - it has been a very hectic week at work this week and I need a break. But we have a busy one planned so no rest for the wicked!


----------



## beachlover1

Well hello all!! Looks like everyone is doing great!! I'm back now, yuk work again on Monday! Very surreal leaving France....as I closed my bedroom door I thought geez next we time I'm in my room we will have little one in There too!!! We are back there I'm September, Weird feeling!! (my parents have a home out there)

well it looks like a lush day!! I'll give painting a rest for another weekend!! Tome is ticking fast now!!! Yikes!!!!

LO has been pretty active of late, especially after his hospital visit!! They certainly have lazy days though and mine defo doesn't have a pattern, it's just random wriggles!!!

Great news getting the buggy Poshie!! Janes are really nice, there were lots on the continent and they look so tough and sturdy. I love mine....!

Well once again, good to see all is still good in third timer club and catch up in the week xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

:wave: I hope that everyone is doing ok. I keep having to sneak back into here to catch up, I miss this thread even though I should be in the baby forum. 



Lol78 said:


> I've been spending money :blush:
> Cloth nappies! It's getting quite obsessive, but I can't wait until they arrive!

:happydance: What have you bought? Joshua is in real nappies in the days now, my naughty baby birth-to-potty, pockets are quite good and keep everything in so we use them a lot (although the two green ones seem to have dodgy poppers on them)! I still don't trust any of my real nappies on a night which is a disappointment though. We are practising elimination communication too so my totsbots without a wrap are great when I am keeping a really close eye on him and want to know when he is peeing. 

The wheels fell off my travel system the second time we used it! We called the company who said who we bought off must have had old stock as they had a problem with the axle and changed the design. They sent us out a new axle and it came the next day and it is fine now but we were just lucky that it broke as soon as we left the house rather than while we was already out. I can't wait to get my mei tai baby carrier as it will make my life so much easier, especially around the house. My stitches are very painful and infected (although I had to wait a week for a appointment with my GP and don't see them until Monday) so I am hoping when I get a carrier that I will be ok using it.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Well, what a great weekend of weather eh?! Fabulous stuff :D We had my sister, BIL and nephew down to visit. Lucas has grown so much (he's 9 months now) and is in to everything! He has to interact with all objects and is such a wriggler. He is crawling around very proficiently. 

Lol - good to hear from you. As for names....I would describe our taste as traditional but unusual. Not common, but not wacky ;)

BL - glad you enjoyed France. That'll be great to go back with baby in September. Must have been weird thinking next time you're there you'll be +1 :shock:

Omi - what travel system do you have? How are things with Joshua? How's his sleeping/eating pattern? How are you and OH coping with it all?


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad you enjoyed the weekend. I now hate the hot weather, it makes me worry that Joshua is overheating. Thank goodness for fans! 

We have the jeep shopper travel system which is quite good now we have the right axle but I was not happy that the wheels fell off! I can't wait until my mie tai arrives. We settled in as soon as we was home from hospital really, he is breast fed on demand so it can get tiring but it is not too bad and he sleeps more than some newborns from what I can tell. DH went back to work last week which was a bit odd to start with even though he works nights and did not do anything on a night anyway since Joshua is bf. Unfortunately Joshua seems a bit ill as he threw up a massive amount a hour or two ago and keeps being sick after feeds but he has had reflux problems (that he had to spend a night in the children's ward for) so I think it is that. He is asleep now but it is so worrying when something like that happens. 

My c-section scar started hurting more about two weeks ago and then just over a week ago it became infected and looked like it was splitting open in the middle and loose stitches at one end. I am mad it went wrong since I kept the area clean and dry and did everything they said to do and after a bit of a rubbish pregnancy and birth I hoped the recovery would go well at least. I told my health visitor who said I needed to see a GP so I called last Monday and they wanted me to wait nearly a month for an appointment so I pushed and the soonest I could get was today. Well the doctor gave me antibiotics and sent me to get the wound dressed by the nurse who I have to go to every 2 days. The nurse is going to keep her eye on the area that is splitting open and if that gets worse I have to go back to see the GP again or if the antibiotics don't work I'll go back. He was really unhappy that the receptionist did not give me a same day appointment though and called the practice manager when I left who chased me up while I was waiting for Joshua's health visitor appointment to try and find out who I talked to. They apologised and made quite a big deal about not getting a same day appointment! Then at the health visitors appointment they just weighed him and he is now 8lbs 4.5oz so gaining weight well, I am genuinely surprised at how fast he is growing.


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all,

Very quiet here girlies...is everyone ok?

all fine here. Had my MW check today. Got glucose in my urine, she suspects it was the bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes I ate just before I did my wee, but still, she is sending me for a glucose tolerance test to check for gest diabetes!! is nothing smooth???????????? grrrrrrrrrrrrrr Other than that all was fine and still measuring spot on, head down and free....whatever that means. 

Hows everyone else? anything to report? xxx


----------



## Poshie

Helloooo :D

It has gone quiet in here, yes BL. 

Oh that's a bummer about the glucose in urine. My sister had to go through the whole glucose toleranace shebang but turned out she was fine. 

Baby was apparently 'cephalic and free' at my last appointment (just head down and free rather than engaged) so that's a good thing. 

So we had our first nct antenatal class night night. Just 6 couples so nice small group. All due between June and August, with me being the second to last one due. There was a lesbian couple who were very friendly. All of us mum2bes in our 30&#8217;s. Nice and slightly mad NCT teacher. We did various exercises including the different stages of labour; what we want out of the nct classes (so topics of particular interest); hormones and their role in labour; making a birthing nest, so what we would like in the room to make us comfortable; what sort of birth we would like etc. There were a few group exercises and for one, there was boys and girls in groups. It was nice that the boys felt part of the group and that it wasn&#8217;t all just focussed on the mums. Most of the mum2bes wanted to give birth at the midwife led unit in the hospital, like me. Only one lady plans for a home birth. The experience definitely makes it seem more real. So we came away quite chirpy and I&#8217;m looking forward to next week


----------



## beachlover1

Your class sounds just like mine poshie!!.....right down to the lesbian couple!! I love my classes, we have our last but one sesh tonight! Time is ticking sooo fast now. I still have done nothing at all!! I prob mentioned that we have loads of john lewis vouchers left from wedding so I plan to go on a spree next week. I have also just put in my massive johnson and johnson order to the staff shop! Bargain.... I knew there had to be a positive to working!! 

I have my GTT in just over a week... can't believe I have to wait so long!!! I bought some glucose dip sticks to check my morning wee as I suspect I had eaten too many crunchy nut cornflakes pre wee sample!! I'm not concerned though.

Any more news out there?? X


----------



## Poshie

Girls, it's sooo quiet in here, where are you all?!

Ooo shopping spree eh BL? Sounds good :) I need to start getting hospital bag ready I think and baby bag too I suppose. 

We have our 2nd nct class tomorrow and I've just bought a gym ball as we were told to bring one with us (should be fun ;)

Had my 31 week mw appointment this morning. You may remember I had a wee sample sent to lab the other week, but that has come back neg so no infection. Measuing 'spot on' she said (usually I measure slightly big). Heartbeat and movements felt by mw whilst I was there. I must admit he has been most active the past few weeks. Trace of protein in urine (as last appt) but blood pressure ok. So all going ok :)

What day is your GTT?


----------



## beachlover1

yeah where is everyone??

GTT is Monday, I got some dip sticks and so far i have had no glucose...so Im guessing it was the large bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes I ate just before I weed!!!! ;-)

Had a shopping spree at john lewis!! it was great!! DH was a real pain though...not going with him again! got a fair bit of stuff, but its soooo hard knowing what to get! I have also decorated the nursery this weekend, curtains are now up!...as soon as its done ill put a piccy up ;-)

I also need to think about a hosp bag too...it all seems so far away though still!!

I need to get a gym ball, thanks for the reminder!

So where is everyone??? no traumas i hope?? xxxx


----------



## Poshie

Just me and you then BL :shock: hopefully the other ladies will show up with their updates soon eh.

:happydance: for the shopping spree! I don't think the boys find it as fun as us girlies ;) I went shopping to Asda baby event with a girl from BnB and it was great fun.

Got my gym ball yesterday. £9.99 from Argos - it's a Davina McCall ball and we blew it up ready last night. First time I've ever used one and I fell off first go! Should be a laugh in the class tonight.

Baby is doing alot of wriggling lately - more than ever in fact. I've also decided I may consider using my remaining leave to leave work early in these final few weeks. I tend to really flag in the afternoons now. How are you coping BL?


----------



## beachlover1

Oooohh 9.99 is a bargain, im going to get one from Argos too!! I saw a few and they were £20, which i thought was a bit steep considering I had one about a year ago....and binned it!!!! How was your class tonight? Its my last one tomorrow....breast feeding!!! the chaps will love it im sure!!! They are great fun though!!!

My Little fella is wriggling lots too, more pushes and slug turns than kicks now though, i think he is getting squashed!!!!

I decided today too that since i have 7 annual leave days to take, ill go a week earlier too. Im shattered by 3pm and my job selling into hospitals is pretty manual and getting hard!!!! So that leaves me only 4 weeks til i go as of Friday!!!!

I wonder where everyone is???....hope they are all ok!!x


----------



## zoe87

Hey all havent been on for a while been trying to keep my head low. its nice to see you are all okay and doing well :)
I had my 12 week scan yesterday and im begining to think it is thirdt time lucky for me to! I feel so much better now ive got past the stage i mc last time. Heres a pic! I just need to show someone!
[IMG]https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz221/zoeminns87/Photo019.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Poshie

Aww many congrats Zoe! :yipee: It is such a relief having that scan isn't it? It's a milestone for you and looking very promising as the risk of mc drops significantly from 12 weeks. Have you got any mw appts coming up? How are you feeling - many symptoms?


----------



## beachlover1

Great news Zoe....such a milestone!!! We were wondering where everyone had gone!!

Hang in there, and before you know it it will be your 20 week scan!! xxx


----------



## zoe87

Thanks :) yup poshie im so relived I never thought the day would come where i got to see my baby! I think my next appt with MW is when im 24 wks i could be wrong like I will have to check lol!
And as for symptoms i havent really had any :( Ive had the odd day where my boobs have been sore but nothing major.

Ive opted for blood tests for downs syndrome at 16 weeks as my OH brother was downs and I think id like to know what I would be dealing with if it was.
And my 20 week scan is 3rd August. So by that time ule have had your babies :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Hello, I thought I would sneek in and see how your all doing.

Congratulations Zoe! :happydance:

I thought we may have more bump photos up now!?!


----------



## Poshie

Hello Omi, good to hear from you. How are you and baby Joshua doing? 

I take a bump picture every 4 weeks and my next one is due next weekend actually!


----------



## OmiOmen

I will have to make sure I pop back and take a look, you and BL are not far off now! Do you have things ready now that the big day is getting close (I know it will not feel like it right now but the next few weeks will fly by) or is there still a lot to do?

We are doing well, thank you. Joshua is getting so big, so fast that it has really surprised me and I can not believe that he is one month old already. The infection from my c-section has gone and the opening area has closed so I am healing now even if the area is red itchy and painful.


----------



## zoe87

hi omiomen glad to hear joshua is doing brilliantly where has this month gone feels like it was only yesterday you were givig us your news of his birth!

O bump pipcs id love to see some poshie. I havent took any for a while so i think i might take one


----------



## samzi

glad joshua is doing well hun, and you too

Issy is doing really well also. I cant believe she is 15 weeks old on monday!!! OH's sister is due today, i wonder if bubs will be on time, or late like Issy? we will soon see. two babies in the family in the space of 4 months. how exciting:happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Samzi, that will be nice for them being such a close age growing up. Do they know if they are having a boy or girl?

When a few more of you graduate this section we will have to have a "3rd time lucky graduates" group.


----------



## Poshie

Hello ladies :)

Good weekend?

My nct class got cancelled as we couldn't get in the venue! We decided we'd rearrange for another day. Still, it was a nice day Saturday so I wasn't completely gutted. ;)

Had a pretty lazy weekend really. Bought an IPad which is very cool. Took dog down the meadows where she likes to go in the river.

Good to hear from you samzi, 15 weeks already, goodness that's gone quick!

Omi, yes I guess we will need a graduation thread won't we - in the parenting journals I guess. ;)


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all

Hope alls ok! I had another episode of lazy baby for 36 hours so ended up in hospital again on a monitor yesterday!! obviously he woke up as soon as i got on the bed but prior to that there was NOTHING all day and night!!! grrrrrrrrrrr

anyway, since it has happened twice, i had to be scanned today....all is good with LO, he really is just lazy!! Head is down (after being told im breech yesterday by a MW) and the best news is is that the placenta has MOVED!!! so, im good to push! now just gotta get thru the next 7 weeks!

Where is everyone??

Good to hear you grads are doing well with your LOs, yep a 3rd time lucky grad club is a must ;-) xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

I am glad the placenta has moved BL. :happydance:

They have a BnB groups in the Lounge Area so we'll have to start a group there once we have a few more grad's, which won't me too long now!


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey girls

popping in with some love nd hugs for you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:hug: :hugs: :hugs2: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Morning ladies :) (is there anyone out there?)

I had to scroll down a long way to find this thread :(

Anyway, how are we doing? How was your GTT BL? 

I'm generally finding things tougher these days. Hurt my ankle which is now week and also my knee. Finding it hard to get comfortable at night so feeling very tired during the day, especially in the afternoons. Going to ask if I can cut my hours a bit now, leading up to my last day which is 3 weeks on Friday.

I have another mw appt tomorrow, when I will have my last blood taken to check iron levels, to see if my tablets have helped up it a bit.

Pip has been very active since about 30 weeks and has been booting my ribs alot which is quite uncomfortable.

Can't believe it's nearly time to pop! :shock:


----------



## beachlover1

Morning all

yeah its sooooo quiet around here these days. All good here, GTT came back fine, so thats good!! I cant believe its only 6 more weeks now Poshie!! I spent the whole weekend doing baby jobs!! Nursery is done almost bar the accesories. Bags are packed....one for labour, one for after labour for me and LO, carpets are cleaned, baby stuff washed...im getting sorted yey!!!!

How is everyone else??

Poshie, hows the ankle?? Im fining its pretty easy to strain and stretch muscles just now!! Im sooooooooooooooo uncomfy at night, sleeping is CRAP and bordering on non existant!!!!

Come on girls are you all ok?? xxx


----------



## Poshie

BL, Yes same here! Should have mentioned it but sleeping is not happening. I am snoring so badly too that poor DH is suffering too. I just CANNOT get comfortable anymore.

Yes, I think you are right about strains being more easy at this stage. My ankle is okay, but some days it is sore and it won't take much for it to really hurt again. DH says its like being an old lady and I should act accordingly - great!

You sound very organised BL. I really need to get my bags packed and ready.... :blush:
Oh and we haven't even been for the hospital tour yet!

Glad your GTT test was ok :D


----------



## MissyMojo

popping in to see you all with some :hugs: :kiss: :flower:


----------



## Poshie

Morning :D

My ankle pain has been replaced with foot pain and now in both feet! The bit where your foot goes into your leg, so top of foot. Painful to walk which isn't much cop. Went shopping yesterday and it nearly killed me. Think I'm reaching that point of it all getting too much and I just can't do as much. I knew I'd be feeling it at some point in 3rd tri and it appears now is that time.

Still, EDD is frighteningly close now. Had our last antenatal class on Wednesday and we are all getting together at one couple's house for a BBQ next week. Dog is invited too! So I think we will keep in touch with some if not all the couples which is nice.

Still need to get a crib/cot sorted. Thinking about getting one of these alongside ones so that you barely have to move to feed or see to baby. We have plenty of room either side of our bed so it shouldn't be a problem.

Still haven't packed hopsital bag either - was going to try to do that this weekend.

Hope everyone else is okay? It would be good to hear from you x


----------



## beachlover1

its so quite around here, im assuming everyone ok!!

Im like you now poshie, im really tired and things like shopping arent so comfy and things are getting a bit much!!

Im glad i got sorted a bit earlier now! I washed a pile of muslins and towels today to soften them up, nursery is pretty much there and as i mentioned bags are packed. I dont really feel ready.....yikes!!

GOt my MW check on Tues for 35 weeks, cant believe the time is flying now! My Manager is being an arse, making me fit appts around "business needs" i really had to fight for my appt this coming week as it clashed with a training session, if i couldnt have made it id not have seen MW for 4 weeks!!!!!!....no way at this stage!!

I put in to use my last weeks anual leave from the 2-9th July so mat leave starts on the 12th....my manager hasnt approved it and i had an email from her saying "please call about this" so im guessing she will reject!! my MW will go mad as she wants me done by 37 weeks.

hope alls well with everyone!! xxx


----------



## MissyMojo

hey girls, 

how are you doing?

just a flying visit - bk in cyprus so borrowing a m8s tinterweb - 

will add some piccies to my journal if u facny a look xxxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello (is there anybody out there??) 

BL - sorry to hear work aren't making it easy for you. How did you get on re maternity leave etc? My last day of work is 9 July but I don't start my ML til my edd which is 29 July. So my return to work date is 29 April (at the moment) so 39 weeks.

I had a mw appt yesterday which went well. Only thing is I have to go for a presentation scan as she's now 'not entirely sure' which way baby is lying. She seems to be blaming my strong stomach muscles which make it more difficult for her to feel. Up til then, she's said cephalic roa. My scan date is 9 July which is also my last day at work. It could turn out that baby is indeed the right way, but I guess at least this way we will find out for sure. Be kinda cool to see pip again too ;)

Been having some treatment on my feet and my left foot is pretty much better, which is great. My right foot is now the issue but I'm hoping with some treatment that will improve too. ;)


----------



## MissyMojo

popping in with some :hugs: :kiss: :hug: for you all 

:flower: Jo :flower:


----------



## beachlover1

God girls, sorry I haven't been on!! I'm in hospital!!!!!!! I have been here almost a week. I was in Kingston 2 hours from home on sat and suffered a large bleed! Anyway i came to hospital and bled even worse! I was prepped for a section and a transfusion. I stabilized and all slowed to a stop. I had a scan here on tues and it showed my placenta is les than 1cm from cervix. I am not allowed to leave!!! They have booked me in for a section on 13 th July. I am 2 hours min from home and gutted!!!! I'm not even ready at home. So all on all it's a bit crap but most importantly baby is fine!!!

The bleeding has started again today so we will see how it all progresses. I'll keep you posted.

Other than that glad to hear all is well poshie and now I have my charger I'll be on the net all day!!! X


----------



## Poshie

Oh goodness you poor thing BL! :hugs: What a week you've had then! Glad to hear things seemed to have stabilised. Hope baby can hang on in there for a while yet. Keep us posted :hug:


----------



## beachlover1

Shit girls ...... I'm having my baby today. Been bleeding all night so I'm off to theatre in a couple of hours!!! Xxx


----------



## zoe87

Hi all! thought id peep my head in to say hello as i havent been here in a while lol. How is everyone doing?

Not long now Poshie are you all prepared?

beachlover please keep us updated when u can and i hope you are okay!

Im 16 weeks today and really cannot believe ive made it this far i truley didnt think it was possible but it is and im over the moon.


----------



## Poshie

Oh my goodness, *BEST OF LUCK BEACHLOVER*!!!! Not as you would have planned it I know, but lots of love to you and baby BL. Hope you can update us later. Big :hugs: :hug:

Hello Zoe, good to hear from you. Wow, 16 weeks! How is your pregnancy going? Do you have a date for your 20 week scan? Yes time is flying. Four weeks left for me and I'm kind of ready ;) Won't be getting his moses basket til my sister comes down which won't be til she gets the call to say I'm in labour! Other than that, I think I've got most things.......start my ML next Friday so I have a few last bits to get and house to organise.


----------



## MissyMojo

best of luck Beachlover :hugs:

not long left now Poshie! 

Happy 16weeks Zoe

sending you all hugs


----------



## Poshie

Just checking in to see if there's any news from you BL......I am thinking of you and hoping everything has gone ok and you're currently busy with your baby boy :hugs:


----------



## OmiOmen

I'v not being on to check on you all for a while and it looks like we have another graduate by now! I hope it all went well BL. :hugs: I look forward to seeing your little man and hearing a update.

Not long left for you now Poshie. I hope you don't go overdue, it sounds like you have got to the point where it feel like enough (I guess the one good thing about having a planned c-section was I knew when I was having him, lol). 

Not long until the 20 week scan for you Zoe! :thumbup:


----------



## beachlover1

Well hello Girlies!!

Im now officially a mummy to Freddie James Lines, and hes the most adorable thing i ever saw!!

You know the story, I had no choice but to have a section on Friday 2nd July. I eventually went to theatre at 3pm and was shitting myself. Anyway Freddie was born at 3.56 pm weighing 5.8lbs. His teeny weeny! We are home now and i love him dearly! I cant stop staring at him. Hes still sleepy which is a nightmare for feeding, as a preemie he wont latch on at all, waking him every 3 hours for a feed is a total palava...ie he never wants to wake up! they say its coz he was a section and a preemie, and one of these days all hell will break loose but it do find it a little worrying. Once he gets sucking his bottle he is away!!...then falls asleep ;-)

I am expressing at the mo, i have a weeny bit of milk but its bloody agony!! Im hoping the "letting down" of milk will happen tonight as my boobs are huge and sooooooooooooooo sore!!

Other than the feeding issue i adore being a mum, I love hime more than I ever thought posssible...but its a mare at night going to bed as I just worry constantly and cant stop checking him 

Ill keep you posted, you guys have soooo much to look forward to, its amazing. Im just glad he is here safe....bollocks to having a natural v a Csection!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Poshie

Hey BL that is fabulous news, many congratulations :yipee: Freddie sounds adorable. It would be great to see a picture if you can some time. You came home quite quickly didn't you, so you and baby must be doing well. So was it the placenta previa that was the cause of the bleed?

They do say that it can take longer for the milk to come through when you've had a c-section, rather than an natural birth. I'm sure you're doing a great job though and it won't be long til the milkers are in full swing!

Thanks for letting us know. I hope to hear some more from you about how it's all going, when you get the chance.

You have done it, graduate no. 2, you have your baby in your arms at last! :happydance:


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations! Joshua's middle name is James too, lol. He must seem so tiny, I though Joshua was tiny at 6lbs 14oz! :dohh: I am glad it went well, I know you would not have wanted a c-section but sometimes they are just unavoidable and I am still a bit upset I never got to go through labour and a natural birth but once I saw him it did not seem to matter any more. I do feel a bit bitter about people who manage to have a home birth (I know I shouldn't) and part of me is still expecting to go into labour over 2 months on which makes no sense at all. I'm not going to lie, the first few days/weeks of breastfeeding is really hard and expressing will make that easier. I felt like giving up so many times but it was made easier on week 3 when we gave him expressed milk and now he has expressed milk from a bottle everyday alongside direct feeding a bit in the day and fully on a night. I feel so much less stress from giving some expressed feeds and he is still getting the good milk. Your supply of milk should pick up in a few days as long as you stick with it and before you know it you will feel like a cow (I honestly can not believe how much milk I make now). On day three when my milk really started to come in it I expressed 10ml in hospital and now I can get about 250ml in the same amount of time!

I look forward to a photo when you have time too. Make sure you take plenty, I can't believe how fast they grow. Joshua would have fit in early baby wear when he was born (although we put him in newborn which looked far too big and just invested in early baby booties) and now he is into 3-6 months already. :huh:


----------



## zoe87

Congratulations BL
Thats fab news! I look forward to see a picture when you get one uploaded!

Wow four weeks left Poshie! That will soon fly over! Is there anyone else due around the same time on this thread?

I have my 20 week scan on the 3rd Aug, & already counting the days down! I had a dream the other night i was holding a little girl in my arms so who knows might be a sign!

How is eveyone then any news?


----------



## Poshie

Hi Omi, good to hear from you. How are things going with young Joshua? How are you feeling? Has motherhood been as you expected?

Zoe, I am actually due 3 weeks tomorrow, so even less time (well potentially) ;) BL was due just a couple of days before me, so it's quite scary that's she's already had her baby now! I think I'm next then possibly Lol78, but I haven't heard from her for AGES.


It's my last day of work on Friday, well I will actually be leaving at 1.30pm so half a day really. Can't wait now :happydance: Quite pleased that I've managed to stick out work for this long. This means longer off work with baby of course ;)

OOO 20 week scan coming up then........very exciting. I remember I was fine up until the day when I suddenly got very nervous. Didn't help that we had a 'matronly' sonographer. I'm sure all will be fine (odds are very much on your side at this stage) and you will enjoy seeing your little baby on the screen.


----------



## kns

hi All

dont really know how to introduce myself.
my partner is 6 weeks pregnant for the 3rd time.
1st time she lost her (louise) at 6 months i think in 2004
miscarriage at 9 weeks in November 2009.
found out we are pregnant around the same time the last one would of been due.
i'm so petrified even though im not showing it.
these pains and spotting just make me feel sick and i get so emotional on my own.
so excited on the other hand just want it to work.
signs are good i think.
extreme tiredness, having naps in the day and around 9-10 hours sleep at night but restless sleep as boobs wreck, tummy pains, dizzyness.
moody which she wont admit.
just rough in general.
fingers crossed for everyone.
xxx


----------



## Poshie

Hello kns and welcome to our thread.

I think the early days of pregnancy are scary at the best of times, let alone when you've had multiple mc. So is she suffering from some spotting right now? How long has this been for? 

This pregnancy, I too felt 'rough' at your partner's stage. I didn't have morning sickness,
just very tired (in bed after work) from about 6- 10 weeks.

Feel free to come by here for support - we've all been in similar situations and know how tough it can be :hugs:

We had our first graduation a few months back and have had our second last week. I'm next on the list and getting excited! So there's plenty of positive stories here too.

Best of luck for third time lucky for you and your partner x


----------



## kns

no she hasn't spotted since saturday but over weekend she had really bad thrush so think it was that, midwife says she has a few concerns but doesnt want to discuss just yet but if pain continues of if any other symptom appears then call emergency doctor who will get her booked into EPU in North Staff Hospital.
thanks x


----------



## OmiOmen

I'm not really on her now but keep sneaking back but welcome kns. I don't think the worrying stops but the first few months are the hardest. 

I think we have had a few graduates now, Samzi, me, JellyT (I know she did not use this thread much but she had her daughter a few days after me), beachlover and Poshie should be joining the list in a few weeks. So quite a few positive stories so far. We will have to make a thread in the group section in the lounge area of the site soon! 

Good luck on the 20 week scan Zoe, I did not realise how good the scan pictures can be at that stage until Joshua was born and he had the same nose and mouth I could see on the scan. I hope it all goes well and if you are finding out the gender that your little one gives you a nice clear view. 

You had done really well Poshie staying at work so long. They automatically presumed I would have the full amount and then stuck the holiday hours I had to use up on top of it which I went along with as I felt rubbish, it turned out best that they did that though as by the end of the second trimester the doctors said they would have signed me off if I was still there. The last few weeks went really fast for me so with any luck they will for you too. You must be getting really excited now, are you prepared for everything? 

Everything is good here, Joshua slept all day yesterday and kept me up almost all night so I am exhausted again though. We had our 8 week check on Monday (even though it was almost 9 weeks) and I am finally starting to heal from the c-section and Joshua is doing well. He had his first set of immunisations which made me feel evil when he cried and he did his real upset cry too which is quieter than the regular one but more upset but he was fine other than being a bit tiered once they were done. Motherhood is great other than having to look for childcare for September for 3 or so days a week and I can't imagine how I will cope leaving him. :cry: I know all parents say this But Joshua is just so perfect, smart, cute and I just love him so much. :cloud9:


----------



## thismonth

I'm also praying for 3 rd time lucky. I had 2 mmc in last 10 months ( one was our honeymoon baby) and here I am preg again early scan showed 2 sacs one empty the other a fetal pole which was too early to tell if viable ( I thought I was 10 days further on) so I got a torturous wait until my next scan. I'm 32 yrs old and what makes it harder is I'm a midwife and see others through their pregnancy and joy of their babies when I'm so desperate to experience that joy myself. So I'm praying lots and have all my friends praying for this baby too. God bless all those in the same situation and I hope you get that joy I am also chasing x


----------



## Poshie

Hello all and welcome thismonth :)

Wow, I can imagine it must be particularly tough for you working with pregnant ladies for a living. Really hope you will be third time lucky :hugs: This group has a great graduation rate and has been great support for me and others in similar position. When is your next scan? How many weeks pg are you? 

Kns-how's things with your partner's pregnancy? Hope all progressing well?

Omi - good to hear from you and glad to hear Joshua is doing well. Must be horrible making them have their jabs, I'm going to be rubbish at that!

I had my presentation scan yesterday and baby is cephalic so that's good news. I'm booked in at the birth centre. I'm nervous about how it will all turn out...best laid plans and all that ;) Feeling very uncomfortable in this weather and I just can't physically do much.


----------



## thismonth

My scan is Thursday half of me wants to get it over with but the other half of me doesn't as I'm not ready for this to be over. We have family friends and colleagues praying for us so its in gods hands now. I never thought starting a family for us would be so hard! I'm also worried I don't know if I'm looking into it too much but I feel my boobs aren't as sore anymore and sickness not been so bad last few days. I'm completely tortured.


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all, just popping in quickly to say hi! a fewnewbies i see...welcome! Not long now Poshie, its such a great feeling finishing work....although I worked one day and then went to hospital!!!! Freddie is doing well, still a mare to feed being so sleepy. I have looked alot into it and its a commom preemie thing. Although he was 36+3 and only just still prem, he essentially should be in my tum! its a worrying time having a prem but hes getting there. He can fit newborn clothes too so I am trying to dress him in proper day clothes and proper night clothes instead of babygrows all the time to try to get his body clock reversed...he sleeps all day and wakes 3 hourly at night!!!

Anyway i hit the dreaded brick wall of tiredness today....i have been running on adrenalin for a week...until today when i woke up and could hardly move!! but i have had long naps with freddie so feeling a bit more awake this evening!!

Ill keep popping back, i did upload a photo yesterday....then it crashed so ill get another on on asap. xxx


----------



## Poshie

Thismonth - totally understand your nervousness......as you know, every pregnancy is different and I didn't really get sore boobs at any time during pregnancy. I also didn't get sick, just felt exhausted for a few weeks around 6-10 week mark.

We're the same-never thought starting a family would be so difficult. We're taught how not to get pg, not how to deal with any problems when we actually want to! 

I think the waiting is the hardest bit.....waiting for scans/appts etc is so tough in those early days. I bet Thursday seems like an eternity. I'll be thinking of you and wish you lots and lots of luck-pls let us know how you get on :hugs:

BL - hello and it's good to hear from you. Hope you manage to get Freddie's body clock sorted soon. I've been told how you have to sleep when they do, but that can't be easy when it's during the day....although I guess if you're tired enough you will ;) Can't wait to see pic! X


----------



## OmiOmen

beachlover, Joshua did not fit into newborn cloths to start with, but we only got early baby booties and it did not take long for him to fit into the newborn clothes. I found that romper suits were really good (still are in the in-between sizes) even when they are too big they still sort of work. Joshua had issues with not latching on right to start with and it is so stressful when they don't seem to be feeding right, I was so scared when he had crystals in his urine the first few day. I hope that Freddie starts to feed and sleep better for you soon. I found that one Joshua was eating right his sleep got better so hopefully it will be the same for you too. :hugs: 

I must start a graduates group soon so I can stop invading yours, lol. :dohh:


----------



## kns

ended up in a and e on friday suspected ectopic prepped for surgery then went for scan and everything perfect, saw our blob beating away.
so may of been burst cyst.
xx


----------



## Poshie

What a traumatic Friday you had! So glad everything turned out fine for you in the end :D
What's next? A booking in appt with midwife maybe?

Omi - I have heard lots of stories about how stressful bf can be in the early days.....perserverence seems to be the key. Hope I can do it! How are you feeling these days?

I'm having a relatively lazy day today after a couple of busyish ones. I picked up my travel system yesterday which is cool. Feeling knackered today so chilling out for a bit ;) I wonder when pip will arrive?


----------



## Heulyn

:wave:
Hi all...
I'm Leah, and I'm 19.

Thought this might be the best place for me, seeing as I'm hoping this one is the third time lucky.

Me and my OH have 2 angel babies, one MMC, and one MC, and we're hoping this one is a sticky one! :thumbup: :bunny: :thumbup:


----------



## kns

we had booking in appointment at 5 weeks so next will be dating scan at 12 weeks yay x


----------



## kns

heulyn - good luck will have fingers crossed for you.
we know the feeling but you just have a feeling when things are going to be ok.
x


----------



## Poshie

Hello and welcome heulyn. Any news to report? Any appts coming up, 

Thismonth, how did the scan go? I was hoping for an update by now.

Well I'm ready to pop! Feeling tired, heavy and uncomfortable now. Any day soon would good pip ;)


----------



## Heulyn

Poshie said:


> Hello and welcome heulyn. Any news to report? Any appts coming up,
> 
> Thismonth, how did the scan go? I was hoping for an update by now.
> 
> Well I'm ready to pop! Feeling tired, heavy and uncomfortable now. Any day soon would good pip ;)

Yip - I've got the midwife today at 4:00pm, and another scan on the 27th @ 1:30pm :)

Other than that, I'm unbearably sick!


----------



## kns

congrats heulyn.
how you feeling sick? dizzy?
xxx


----------



## Heulyn

KNS, I've been very nauseous, and vomiting at least 3 times a day, but the doctor put me on Cyclizine today, and it seems to be doing to trick. Woohoo!
How're you doing? You're only a few days behind me!


----------



## kns

where in lisburn are you?
our other site from work is in lisburn.
might get my partner see the doctor then as she was sick 8 times yesterday.
other than sick how you feeling?
xx


----------



## Heulyn

kns said:


> where in lisburn are you?
> our other site from work is in lisburn.
> might get my partner see the doctor then as she was sick 8 times yesterday.
> other than sick how you feeling?
> xx

I'm not a kick in the butt away from the Omniplex cinema/swimming pool and all that malarky.

I'd say definately get her to see the doc if she's being sick more than 4 times a day, or if she can't keep any fluids down - it can lead to hospitilisation for rehydration otherwise :o

Other than the sickness [which has eased up loads since I started the cyclizine] i'm pretty good. Tired all the time, though!
How're you both doing?

xx


----------



## beachlover1

Hi all, just popping in to say hello!! suffering from sleep deprivation but other than that all is fab!!! not long poshie.....any day now xxxx


----------



## kns

heulyn you know communisis?
x


----------



## kns

beachlover1 said:


> Hi all, just popping in to say hello!! suffering from sleep deprivation but other than that all is fab!!! not long poshie.....any day now xxxx

hi how are you?
just a quick question on your whole pregnancy?
how was it at the beginning weeks 8-12?
were you nervous excited did you tell people?
xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

Sorry, I am being nosy again. I keep popping back in to see if anything has happened yet Poshie. Do you feel like it might be any day now? You are a day over what I got to now and I know mine was a planned date but I felt like I was about to go into labour any minute the three days before my c-section. 

It is so odd that I am sneaking in here now, the time went so fast and it is nice to see new people keeping the group going. 

KNS, if she can not keep fluids down she needs to see a doctor asap as she would need to go on a drip at hospital. If she is just throwing up food it is not too abnormal. I couldn't eat much and when I did I threw it all back up the first 4 months. 

BL, how are you and your little man?


----------



## Poshie

Omi, don't apologise, it's always good to hear from you. Feel free to set up a 3rd time lucky graduation thread if you would like. How's things with J? Any sort of routine established yet?

I'm feeling quite calm tbh. No twinges or signs to report. Bought myself some raspberry leaf tea capsules, see if they do anything ;)

Hello BL. The sleep deprivation bit isn't something I'm looking forward to I must admit! Still, it will get better. How are you recovering otherwise?

Kns, I wasn't sick apart from this week which was due to acid reflux. I know in serious sickness cases that doctors can prescribe medication.


----------



## Heulyn

kns said:


> heulyn you know communisis?
> x

The marketing company?

Oh, and I had a scan early, yesterday, and they put me forward a whole week!! I'm 9+5 now apparently!


----------



## OmiOmen

It can not be too long now! Are you at the point that you just want him here already, yet?

He is doing well, he doesn't really have a set routine yet as he will only ever do what he feels like doing. Some days he likes to nap a lot and other days he will barely sleep at all and he tries to get me up at about 5:30am-6:30am but I can normally get a little more sleep once he is fed. Because he is on breast milk it is on demand feeding but my supply started to dip (and even almost stopped for one day)! I BF direct on a night and tend to use expressed milk mostly in the day to cut down on the stress but I can seem to express much right now which is fine other then when we go out which is annoying but I need my milk supply up by the time I go back to work and Uni. I have ordered some fenugreek tablets so hopefully they will help, it is such an odd feeling as I had so much milk before. I am managing to get him to sleep in his cot a few hours most nights now but in the day he seems to be going back to the early weeks where he wants to be on/next to me non stop and I need him in the bouncer sometimes to try and eat! He does the cutest things though! :cloud9:

I will have to start a group later today.


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all, recovery is going well thanks. Its now almost 4 weeks since the c section and the numbness is starting to go and the pain is easing, Im hoping to drive as of Friday coming up!! im sick of being homebound. we live in the sticks so miles from shops....and i cant walk too far

Freddie was a horror last night ;-) one of the nights where they cry to be cuddled...no other reason!! clean nappy, full tummy, winded, puked, cleaned, warm and cozy....just wanted to be cuddled! i finally got him totally settled at 8am!!!!! that was since 2am when hubby returned from the pub...and forgot the meaning of fairy footsteps in the bedroom!!!! 

other than that, all is good. BF is still a mare! i got some fenugreek to up the milk supply......OMG it makes your milk, arm pits and wee smell like curryish maple syrup!!! im not that keen. Freddie will still only latch on once he is fed from a bottle and settled enough to concentrate to sucking!! it takes him a good 15 mins or so to latch on, its sooooooooo frustrating. 

Any tips Omi??? 

any signs yet Poshie?????????? xxx


----------



## OmiOmen

beachlover1 said:


> Hey all, recovery is going well thanks. Its now almost 4 weeks since the c section and the numbness is starting to go and the pain is easing, Im hoping to drive as of Friday coming up!!

:shock: Oh my goodness, I am still numb! I still get pains too, the doctor just said "give it a year"! I can not believe 4 weeks has passed all ready. 

Joshua used to cry just to be cuddled all the time and then stopped and now has started to again. :dohh:

Joshua had issues latching on (which is why he had crystals in his urine the first few days) and still does have issues latching on sometimes. I guess since he turned 4 weeks and I started to express I do not feel much stress with it as he takes from a bottle well. I found that he was attached to me non stop and the latching on problems and him biting/starching/pulling was made easier when he got some good feeds of expressed. The odd thing is that he has no issues latching on and feeding from me on a night! I miss my massive milk supply because I can not express more that 100ml in one go now. I have read that fenugreek makes you smell like male syrup! lol. I really hope it works, as much as I hated having really full breasts that hurt I now want it back. How many fenugreek tablets do you take a day?

I just started a 3rd time lucky graduates group.....

https://www.babyandbump.com/bnb-groups/378025-3rd-time-lucky-graduates.html#post6255952


----------



## MissyMojo

Hey all - popping in with some love and hugs for you xxxxxxxxxxxx

wishing you all well xxx

Mojo xx


----------



## Poshie

Sounds like hard work BL! ;) I think it's easy to forget how long it can take to recover from a section. Hope you and Freddie find a routine soon. You must be knackered!

As for me and pip, no real signs. Bought some raspberry leaf tea capsules to see if they do anything. Probably nothing but I have had more intense bh and slight period type pains over the past few days.....

I really want to meet our little boy now! :happydance:

Ps. Thanks for starting the 3tl graduation thread, Omi ;)


----------



## zoe87

hi all how we? Just relised i havent been on for a while and thought id drop by. Poshie little one should be here!!! Please keep us all informed!

I noticed some newbies to... Helllllo :happydance:

I have my 20 week scan next week counting down th days lol


----------



## Poshie

Ah hello zoe, good to hear from you. Not long to wait til scan! 

I have some news.....I'm getting contractions about every 10 mins and have been since 2am! Lots of going to the loo and back pain. Hope he's on his way!! :shock:


----------



## MissyMojo

oooohhh another baby!!! yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zoe87

:happydance: wooop.... hope he comes soon for you!


----------



## beachlover1

Poshie has had a little boy!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## zoe87

:happydance: thats brilliant news :)


----------



## zoe87

Anyone heard any news off poshie? x


----------



## Poshie

Hello all. Thanks for thinking of me Zoe. I'm here, but not often as I'm now a busy mummy ;) I have a gorgeous son who's now 2 weeks old. He's a pretty good baby and we often get 5 hours sleep in a block, so can't really complain. Breastfeeding is getting easier and he's putting on weight well. Still can't really believe he's mine! If you're interested, I posted my birth story in the stories and announcements section. It was pretty amazing.

How's things with you guys? X


----------



## zoe87

:hugs: thats fantastic news! I was starting to get worried lol. Yep your gonna be busy busy busy now but its all worth it! Ile have to have a look at your birth story when i figure out how to do it! Glad to hear your all okay!
Im good had my 20 week scan but have to go back for another as they couldnt get all the mesurements bcos of way baby was lying.,..they also couldnt tell me the sex cos the cord was between its legs!


----------

